# Come una pera cotta/rispetto e comprensione in un rapporto extraconiugale?



## peracotta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
Sposato da 10 anni voglio ancora bene a mia moglie, ma per un problema  fisico di lei da anni non abbiamo quasi più rapporti sessuali. Ho  resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno scorso  ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo amaro  per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una pera... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread): con  questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro. Sono stato  male, mi sono chiesto se sia io a non essere portato per queste cose, o  se piuttosto sia stato sfortunato a trovare in prima battuta una persona  fatta così (che, sia chiaro, comunque non giudico: quanto sopra è solo  una presa d'atto di ciò che è stato; sono io che sono stato un pollo e  mi sono affezionato alla collega, lei può fare quello che vuole della  sua vita, ci mancherebbe...). 

Eppure ho ancora voglia di sentirmi vivo, innamorato… 
Non uscirei con una donna sapendo di farle perdere e tempo e prenderla  in giro… e non lo dico per fare il figo, ma perché ho già avuto  occasioni e non le ho colte... 

Per ora mi limito a chiedervi se, a vostro avviso e per la vostra  esperienza, si può davvero avere un rapporto extraconiugale fatto, oltre  che di sesso, anche e soprattutto di tenerezza, rispetto,  comprensione... perché io non sono sicuro di avere la risposta...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Sposato da 10 anni voglio ancora bene a mia moglie, ma per un problema  fisico di lei da anni non abbiamo quasi più rapporti sessuali. Ho  resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno scorso  ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo amaro  per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una pera... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread): con  questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro. Sono stato  male, mi sono chiesto se sia io a non essere portato per queste cose, o  se piuttosto sia stato sfortunato a trovare in prima battuta una persona  fatta così (che, sia chiaro, comunque non giudico: quanto sopra è solo  una presa d'atto di ciò che è stato; sono io che sono stato un pollo e  mi sono affezionato alla collega, lei può fare quello che vuole della  sua vita, ci mancherebbe...).
> 
> Eppure ho ancora voglia di sentirmi vivo, innamorato…
> ...


Qui dubito tu possa trovare, così a naso. 
Per il resto ma se sapevi che la collega era una avvezza a tradimenti sequenziali come potevi immaginare che con te avrebbe fatto un'eccezione?
in ultimo ma non ultimo benvenue !


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Sposato da 10 anni voglio ancora bene a mia moglie, ma per un problema  fisico di lei da anni non abbiamo quasi più rapporti sessuali. Ho  resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno scorso  ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo amaro  per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una pera... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread): con  questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro. Sono stato  male, mi sono chiesto se sia io a non essere portato per queste cose, o  se piuttosto sia stato sfortunato a trovare in prima battuta una persona  fatta così (che, sia chiaro, comunque non giudico: quanto sopra è solo  una presa d'atto di ciò che è stato; sono io che sono stato un pollo e  mi sono affezionato alla collega, lei può fare quello che vuole della  sua vita, ci mancherebbe...).
> 
> Eppure ho ancora voglia di sentirmi vivo, innamorato…
> ...


Se sei qui per cuccare, rivolgiti all'admin.
Gira voce che si sia passato tutte le più fighe del forum.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2016)

Mai visto uno giocarsela peggio di te


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai visto uno giocarsela peggio di te


Dici? Io mi stavo già innamorando...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Dici? Io mi stavo già innamorando...


Pensa a me, stessa città, quasi stessa età, impegnato (traduzione: non rompe) praticamente l'uomo perfetto......un'altra occasione persa....me tapina


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa a me, stessa città, quasi stessa età, impegnato (traduzione: non rompe) praticamente l'uomo perfetto......un'altra occasione persa....me tapina


ahia....


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Sposato da 10 anni voglio ancora bene a mia moglie, ma per un problema  fisico di lei da anni non abbiamo quasi più rapporti sessuali. Ho  resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno scorso  ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo amaro  per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una pera... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread): con  questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro. Sono stato  male, mi sono chiesto se sia io a non essere portato per queste cose, o  se piuttosto sia stato sfortunato a trovare in prima battuta una persona  fatta così (che, sia chiaro, comunque non giudico: quanto sopra è solo  una presa d'atto di ciò che è stato; sono io che sono stato un pollo e  mi sono affezionato alla collega, lei può fare quello che vuole della  sua vita, ci mancherebbe...).
> 
> Eppure ho ancora voglia di sentirmi vivo, innamorato…
> ...


ciao ben arrivato, cosa significa che non usciresti con una ragazza giovane? cioè giovane quanto?

tipo 30 anni non va bene?


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Dici? Io mi stavo già innamorando...



aspè che ci volevo provare io! sul "romantico e gentile" ho vacillato...


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Lavoro a Milano, sono intorno alla quarantina nonostante sembri molto  più giovane. Sono sposato e voglio bene a mia moglie, ma la passione non  fa più parte della nostra vita e stiamo insieme praticamente solo per  via di nostro figlio piccolo, che non voglio cresca con i genitori  separati. *Infatti, per un problema fisico di lei (di cui non credo sia  il caso di parlare), non abbiamo quasi avuto rapporti sessuali negli  ultimi quattro anni.*
> 
> Io ho resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno  scorso ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo  amaro per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una peracotta... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread):  con questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro.
> ...


Ciao, benvennuto.
Puoi spiegare meglio il neretto?
Non sono ovviamente interessato a sapere quale è il disturbo di tua moglie ma credo che comunque lei si renda conto delle tue esigenze, sicuramente ne avrete parlato, avrete preso coscienza che è un problema, avrete tirato delle conclusioni, preso delle decisioni.
Oppure avete vissuto la cosa così come viene viene?
Ecco, di questo mi piacerebbe sapere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2016)

ciao Peracotta.
Fammi un po' capire: tu, motivato comprensibilmente da astinenza sessuale, hai avuto una storia con la collega, ci sei rimasto sotto ma non cerchi un'amante giovane perchè non accampi pretese epperò vuoi un rapporto fatto soprattutto di rispetto e tenerezza?
Insomma cerchi una bella milfona che dopo averti rovesciato come un calzino ti faccia i grattini dietro le orecchie mentre ti sussurra che sei l'unico uomo della sua vita ogni tot di giorni? E di che frequenza parliamo?
Giusto per chiarirci.
Qua ci sono donne che lavorano, sai?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Peracotta.
> Fammi un po' capire: tu, motivato comprensibilmente da astinenza sessuale, hai avuto una storia con la collega, ci sei rimasto sotto ma non cerchi un'amante giovane perchè non accampi pretese epperò vuoi un rapporto fatto soprattutto di rispetto e tenerezza?
> Insomma cerchi una bella milfona che dopo averti rovesciato come un calzino ti faccia i grattini dietro le orecchie mentre ti sussurra che sei l'unico uomo della sua vita ogni tot di giorni? E di che frequenza parliamo?
> Giusto per chiarirci.
> Qua ci sono donne che lavorano, sai?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (8 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Peracotta.
> Fammi un po' capire: tu, motivato comprensibilmente da astinenza sessuale, hai avuto una storia con la collega, ci sei rimasto sotto ma non cerchi un'amante giovane perchè non accampi pretese epperò vuoi un rapporto fatto soprattutto di rispetto e tenerezza?
> Insomma cerchi una bella milfona che dopo averti rovesciato come un calzino ti faccia i grattini dietro le orecchie mentre ti sussurra che sei l'unico uomo della sua vita ogni tot di giorni? E di che frequenza parliamo?
> Giusto per chiarirci.
> Qua ci sono donne che lavorano, sai?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Assomiglia a uno degli innumerevoli messaggi che ricevo su altro sito.
Se sei pure feticista siamo a cavallo.
Scrivi poesie e ti piace osservare gli uccellini che cinguettano sul davanzale la mattina?
Ci si può organizzare.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Peracotta.
> Fammi un po' capire: tu, motivato comprensibilmente da astinenza sessuale, hai avuto una storia con la collega, ci sei rimasto sotto ma non cerchi un'amante giovane perchè non accampi pretese epperò vuoi un rapporto fatto soprattutto di rispetto e tenerezza?
> *Insomma cerchi una bella milfona che dopo averti rovesciato come un calzino ti faccia i grattini dietro le orecchie *mentre ti sussurra che sei l'unico uomo della sua vita ogni tot di giorni? E di che frequenza parliamo?
> Giusto per chiarirci.
> Qua ci sono donne che lavorano, sai?


chiamalo scemo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> chiamalo scemo...


vuoi i grattini pure tu? O preferisci che ti cammini sulla schiena con le mie scarpine? ci si organizza, eh? 
faccio un excel
Peracotta- grattini
Nobody- promenade con tacco 12

Nob, tu vuoi che ti dica delle robine mielose o che ti insulti?


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Lavoro a Milano, sono intorno alla quarantina nonostante sembri molto  più giovane. Sono sposato e voglio bene a mia moglie, ma la passione non  fa più parte della nostra vita e stiamo insieme praticamente solo per  via di nostro figlio piccolo, che non voglio cresca con i genitori  separati. Infatti, per un problema fisico di lei (di cui non credo sia  il caso di parlare), non abbiamo quasi avuto rapporti sessuali negli  ultimi quattro anni.
> 
> Io ho resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno  scorso ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo  amaro per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una peracotta... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread):  con questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro.
> ...


Hai preso il numero?


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vuoi i grattini pure tu? O preferisci che ti cammini sulla schiena con le mie scarpine? ci si organizza, eh?
> faccio un excel
> Peracotta- grattini
> Nobody- promenade con tacco 12
> ...


niente scarpe penetranti grazie, tanto meno con tacco 12...   dopo l'orgasmo tonante solo leggeri grattini in religioso silenzio :up:


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> niente scarpe penetranti grazie, tanto meno con tacco 12...  * dopo l'orgasmo tonante *solo leggeri grattini in religioso silenzio :up:


Ma non erano solo massaggi e trattamenti corporei?
Sbriciola', facci vede' 'sto foglio di excel.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Se sei qui per cuccare, rivolgiti all'admin.
> Gira voce che si sia passato tutte le più fighe del forum.


:rotfl::rotfl:quindi sarei una figa ? Cacchio però !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa a me, stessa città, quasi stessa età, impegnato (traduzione: non rompe) praticamente l'uomo perfetto......un'altra occasione persa....me tapina


Anche te però , il concetto " cogli l'attimo" ... Non lo cogli ma che è !!!


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:quindi sarei una figa ? Cacchio però !!!!


Certo Mami.
I pochi geni buoni vengono tutti da te.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Peracotta.
> Fammi un po' capire: tu, motivato comprensibilmente da astinenza sessuale, hai avuto una storia con la collega, ci sei rimasto sotto ma non cerchi un'amante giovane perchè non accampi pretese epperò vuoi un rapporto fatto soprattutto di rispetto e tenerezza?
> Insomma cerchi una bella milfona che dopo averti rovesciato come un calzino ti faccia i grattini dietro le orecchie mentre ti sussurra che sei l'unico uomo della sua vita ogni tot di giorni? E di che frequenza parliamo?
> Giusto per chiarirci.
> Qua ci sono donne che lavorano, sai?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Certo Mami.
> I pochi geni buoni vengono tutti da te.


ma figurati, tu hai, a iosa, geni buoni di tuo :up:


----------



## Circe (8 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Lavoro a Milano, sono intorno alla quarantina nonostante sembri molto  più giovane. Sono sposato e voglio bene a mia moglie, ma la passione non  fa più parte della nostra vita e stiamo insieme praticamente solo per  via di nostro figlio piccolo, che non voglio cresca con i genitori  separati. Infatti, per un problema fisico di lei (di cui non credo sia  il caso di parlare), non abbiamo quasi avuto rapporti sessuali negli  ultimi quattro anni.
> 
> Io ho resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno  scorso ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo  amaro per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una peracotta... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread):  con questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro.
> ...


Se la prendi così, finirai per avere una seconda moglie....se vuoi mantenere le scintille nella tua vita ti conviene fare come ha fatto la tua collega...che anni fa avrei giudicato...ma alla fine potrei anche capire. Non sono esperta, anzi....sono stata sempre fedele. Ma da quando le ho ricevute le corna, mi si è aperto il chakra della consapevolezza....


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non erano solo massaggi e trattamenti corporei?
> Sbriciola', facci vede' 'sto foglio di excel.



*Nick**Trattamento post rovesciamento calzinico*peracottagrattiniNobodygrattini leggeri e silenziosiJonpromenade con tacco 12
io i tacchi li indosso pure per qualcosa. Jon, famme provà, poi ti esprimi. Non essere chiuso come Nob.
Nessuno chieda di schiacciare i punti neri, eh?
Quella è roba da mogli. Anche perchè se la moglie vede che non ci sono punti neri poi si fa delle domande.


----------



## Divì (8 Gennaio 2016)

Questa storia è fantastica. Non vedo l'ora di vedere se ha un seguito 

E verde virtuale per Sbri


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Nick**Trattamento post rovesciamento calzinico*peracottagrattiniNobodygrattini leggeri e silenziosiJonpromenade con tacco 12
> io i tacchi li indosso pure per qualcosa. Jon, famme provà, poi ti esprimi. Non essere chiuso come Nob.
> Nessuno chieda di schiacciare i punti neri, eh?
> Quella è roba da mogli. Anche perchè se la moglie vede che non ci sono punti neri poi si fa delle domande.


 E mo' chi è Nick?


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E mo' chi è Nick?


Il mio corrispettivo maschile...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Nick**Trattamento post rovesciamento calzinico*peracottagrattiniNobodygrattini leggeri e silenziosiJonpromenade con tacco 12
> io i tacchi li indosso pure per qualcosa. Jon, famme provà, poi ti esprimi. Non essere chiuso come Nob.
> Nessuno chieda di schiacciare i punti neri, eh?
> Quella è roba da mogli. *Anche perchè se la moglie vede che non ci sono punti neri poi si fa delle domande*.


:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio corrispettivo maschile...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Questa storia è fantastica. Non vedo l'ora di vedere se ha un seguito
> 
> E verde virtuale per Sbri


Io sto aspettando i desiderata per vedere se quagliamo.
Ma come è ben risaputo, non sono gelosa, per cui se vuoi partecipare faccio una tabella per le utentesse che si andrebbero a proporre con i requisiti richiesti. Faccio una bozza:
*Utentessa**Milf**Facocera**Gnocca**Rispettosa**Appassionata**Tenera*SbriXNONPXXUn burroDivìXNOXXXSi taglia con un grissino

Forza, su, avanti le altre non siate timide.


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ban: milf NO
facocera NO
gnocca NP
rispettosa NO
appassionata X
tenera un minipony ponoso!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2016)

Da che età ci si considera milf?


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da che età ci si considera milf?


Se hai figli! Non so se è anche un discorso d'età...mai capito


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da che età ci si considera milf?


Boh  però credo che dopo i 40 ci si rientri 

Comunque :
Fiammetta : milf 
facocera :NO
gnocca : NO
rispettosa: poco 
appassionata:  X
tenera : come un carciofo spinoso!


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da che età ci si considera milf?





banshee ha detto:


> Se hai figli! Non so se è anche un discorso d'età...mai capito


dato che la M sta per madre...direi che il discorso età non c'entra fava


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dato che la M sta per madre...direi che il discorso età non c'entra fava


Eh immaginavo...però si associa sempre la MILF a una donna, non a una ragazza...eppure puoi essere MILF anche a 22, se hai avuto un figlio a quel l'età tipo


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Eh immaginavo...però si associa sempre la MILF a una donna, non a una ragazza...eppure puoi essere MILF anche a 22, se hai avuto un figlio a quel l'età tipo


sì


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dato che la M sta per madre...direi che il discorso età non c'entra fava



Grazie per la precisazione master. Sempre puntuale. Visto come siamo organizzate?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dato che la M sta per madre...direi che il discorso età non c'entra fava


Ma si ci entra Èun acronimo e la m che indica mother comunque sta a significare donne dai 35 in su per gli americani, poi noi si fa quel che ci pare


----------



## banshee (8 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


Ok
Comunque io non so MILF quindi peracotto mi depenna subito secondo me...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


No


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Grazie per la precisazione master. Sempre puntuale. Visto come siamo organizzate?


maliziosamente perfette


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma si ci entra Èun acronimo e la m che indica mother comunque sta a significare donne dai 35 in su per gli americani, poi noi si fa quel che ci pare


perchè l'acronimo verosimilmente nacque ai tempi de Il Laureato


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè l'acronimo verosimilmente nacque ai tempi de Il Laureato


Si è a quei tempi dai 35 ai 50 eri Milf perché eri considerata bella matura, ora si potrebbe spostare ma insomma dai 40 in su ci sta


----------



## Horny (8 Gennaio 2016)

peccato che, essendo single, non vado bene.
:rotfl:


----------



## Horny (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ok
> Comunque io non so MILF quindi peracotto mi depenna subito secondo me...


uhmmm....stiamo a vedere ....


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> peccato che, essendo single, non vado bene.
> :rotfl:


Ma chi te l'ha detto?!

Mettiti in lista, se non sarà una peracotta, sarà una melacotta...è uguale. Il campionario deve essere variegato.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Lavoro a Milano, sono intorno alla quarantina nonostante sembri molto  più giovane. Sono sposato e voglio bene a mia moglie, ma la passione non  fa più parte della nostra vita e stiamo insieme praticamente solo per  via di nostro figlio piccolo, che non voglio cresca con i genitori  separati. Infatti, per un problema fisico di lei (*di cui non credo sia  il caso di parlare*), non abbiamo quasi avuto rapporti sessuali negli  ultimi quattro anni.
> 
> Io ho resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno  scorso ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo  amaro per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una peracotta... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread):  con questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro.
> ...


invece sarebbe opportuno saperlo.
e se tu hai resistito lei che ha fatto?


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece sarebbe opportuno saperlo.
> e se tu hai resistito lei che ha fatto?


Vabbè, ma se devi andare a donne un difetto alla moglie glielo devi sempre trovare. Quindi, obiezione, la tua richiesta non è pertinente.

Mettiti in lista piuttosto.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè, *ma se devi andare a donne un difetto alla moglie glielo devi sempre trovare. *Quindi, obiezione, la tua richiesta non è pertinente.
> 
> Mettiti in lista piuttosto.


ho capito:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma chi te l'ha detto?!
> 
> Mettiti in lista, se non sarà una peracotta, sarà una melacotta...è uguale. Il campionario deve essere variegato.


Melacotta mi garba di più


----------



## Horny (8 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma chi te l'ha detto?!
> 
> Mettiti in lista, se non sarà una peracotta, sarà una melacotta...è uguale. Il campionario deve essere variegato.


allora mi candido immediatamente, anche se mi pare che già farfalla abbia tutte le caratteristiche richieste.
la concorrenza sarà spietata :facepalm::sonar::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka: 
milf NO
facocera SI
gnocca BOILER
rispettosa ASSOLUTAMENTE 
appassionata GLACIALE


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra :

milf: no
facocera: n.p.
gnocca: no
rispettosa: no
appassionata: no


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Eh immaginavo...però si associa sempre la MILF a una donna, non a una ragazza...eppure puoi essere MILF anche a 22, se hai avuto un figlio a quel l'età tipo


vabbè formalmente si... ma pensare a una milf di 22 anni è come una harley davidson che vuol fare il moto gp... fuori categoria


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nicka:
> milf NO
> facocera SI
> gnocca BOILER
> ...





Alessandra ha detto:


> Alessandra :
> 
> milf: no
> facocera: n.p.
> ...


Posso partecipare?


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Posso partecipare?


Cioè vuoi offrirti alla peracotta pure tu!?!?!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè vuoi offrirti alla peracotta pure tu!?!?!


:rotfluò essere che sceglie anonimo !


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfluò essere che sceglie anonimo !


Nuove e inesplorate vie!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nuove e inesplorate vie!!!


Esatto


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esatto


Un DILF!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un DILF!!!!


:rotfl:Hai introdotto un nuovo termine !!!! :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Hai introdotto un nuovo termine !!!! :mexican:


Alcuni sono meritevoli!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Alcuni sono meritevoli!!!


Sarà inserito nel Devoto-Oli


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarà inserito nel Devoto-Oli


Spero con una menzione nei miei confronti...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2016)

milf: a quanto pare si 
facocera: ma zero proprio
gnocca: come sopra 
rispettosa: assolutamente si
appassionata: assolutamente si


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spero con una menzione nei miei confronti...


Minimo !


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> milf: a quanto pare si
> facocera: ma zero proprio
> gnocca: come sopra
> rispettosa: assolutamente si
> appassionata: assolutamente si


Dolce ? Ne hai lasciata una mi sa


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dolce ? Ne hai lasciata una mi sa


C'era anche dolce???
Allora per quanto mi riguarda No!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'era anche dolce???
> Allora per quanto mi riguarda No!


Anche io non lo avevo letto
Io sì dolce, non sempre ma so esserlo


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'era anche dolce???
> Allora per quanto mi riguarda No!


Aspe'...  me fai veni un dubbio  Sarò rinco? Vado a controllare :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

FERMI TUTTI !!! non dolce ma TENERA ... Aggiornate please


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> FERMI TUTTI !!! non dolce ma TENERA ... Aggiornate please


Tenera?!?!

Nelle cosce e nelle ciapett sì!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tenera?!?!
> 
> Nelle cosce e nelle ciapett sì!!


E ti pare poco !!!! comunque so rinco, ormai ne ho la certificazione :singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (8 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Lavoro a Milano, sono intorno alla quarantina nonostante sembri molto  più giovane. Sono sposato e voglio bene a mia moglie, ma la passione non  fa più parte della nostra vita e *stiamo insieme praticamente solo per  via di nostro figlio piccolo, che non voglio cresca con i genitori  separati.* Infatti, per un problema fisico di lei (di cui non credo sia  il caso di parlare), non abbiamo quasi avuto rapporti sessuali negli  ultimi quattro anni.
> 
> Io ho resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno  scorso ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo  amaro per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una peracotta... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread):  con questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro.
> ...


Beh..ma siete separati nei fatti, la coppia non c'è più a quanto dici, non pensi?





Quanto alla tua ricerca...io vorrei capire cosa intendi per "tempo di qualità", lo trovo un po' troppo generico, a dire il vero, per una valutazione della tua proposta:maestra:

benvenuto


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un DILF!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Te non ridere... Che potrei chiamarti in causa...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Te non ridere... Che potrei chiamarti in causa...


come DILF?:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> come DILF?:singleeye:


Yesssssssssss!!!! 
Hai il physique du role!


----------



## peracotta (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ciao,
       ho letto vari passaggi divertenti qua  e là. Vorrei rispondere a  tutti ma il tempo è tiranno ed inoltre come sapete la policy del forum  prevede che i messaggi dei nuovi utenti siano moderati, quindi non ho  idea di quando verranno effettivamente postate le  mie risposte. Ci  provo, comunque:

@Sbriciolata: (sei intelligente e simpatica, quanti anni hai?) non cerco  necessariamente una "milfona", quello che intendevo è che ci deve  essere consapevolezza: non prenderei in giro una ragazza nel fiore  dell'età, che magari si faccia illusioni alle quali so già di non poter  adempiere. Per me la tematica del tradimento riguarda gli "adulti" e una  ragazza penso meriti di vivere una sua storia vera e completa, non  sgemba in partenza. 
Con "rispetto" e "tenerezza" non intendo i grattini fatti dopo essersi  rivoltati come calzini (poi bisogna vedere chi rivolta chi eh--), ma  valori molto umani che significano in soldoni: "sappiamo entrambi quali  sono i termini della questione, può durare un mese, cinque anni o venti,  ma nel momento in cui siamo insieme viviamoci veramente quegli attimi  e, visto che già per tenere in piedi una storia extra dovremo raccontare  palle al mondo intero, almeno tra di noi siamo onesti e sinceri...  tipo: se vuoi farti altre storie, dimmelo e vedi se a me sta bene o no.  Tipo: se vuoi raccontarmi i tuoi problemi e piangere, fallo senza  dubitare che se non penso che tu sia una strafiga superperformante non  ti vorrò più".  Ecco, questo intendevo, ad esempio. 
@Farfalla: ma a me basta che tu voli solo su un paio di fiori alla volta...:rotfl:  peraltro: perché me la sarei "giocata male"? Volevo saltare quei tipici  passaggi di forum e socialcosi che tendono a creare un "personaggio"  dietro un nick, e credo di essermi presentato in modo onesto... cosicché  se/quando si arriverà ad una conoscenza effettiva "de visu", non ci  saranno brutte sorprese. Se poi a qualcuno piace essere perculato  durante la ricerca del "brivido del mistero", oh, di cazzari mi sembra  non ci sia carenza in giro...:smile:

@Nicka: non ho feticismi particolari (ma che cacchio di altri forum frequenti),  però la poesia mi piace, e trovo che si capisca davvero soltanto quando  si è innamorati. In effetti, bisognerebbe sempre vivere così: ebbri di  vino e d'amore...

@Banshee: vedi sopra la risposta a Sbriciolata; non è questione di età,  ma di onestà. Per lavoro frequento molta gente giovane e una delle cose  più belle è vedere la vastità degli orizzonti che hanno di fronte a sé,  il ventaglio delle possibilità aperte davanti alle loro vite. Anche se  so di aver tanto da dare, non voglio pensare di precludere nemmeno una  di quelle possibilità invischiando qualcuno in una storia che, per un  numero indefinito di anni, non potrà diventare più seria di un tot. Se  poi, a fronte di tutte le possibli scelte una ragazza di 25 o 30 anni  consapevole della situazione sceglierà lo stesso me, allora quella è  un'altra storia.

@Ipazia: per me "tempo di qualità" significa quasi un lusso al di fuori  dell'ordinario svolgersi della vita, da trascorrere insieme al meglio.  Per capirci: nel tempo che trascorriamo insieme ti ascolterò veramente,  non farò finta. Significa: darsi al 100% in quei momenti. Significa: non  scendere mai ad un livello di squallore (x es.: se non abbiamo dove  stare, non ti porterò mai in un motel a ore che sa di ospedale, ma  sceglierò una camera in day use in un albergo con piscina o terme  private). Per te cosa significa "tempo di qualità"?

@Fiammetta: prima di frequentarla, non conoscevo bene la mia collega. Su  di lei giravano "voci" alle quali non ho mai prestato particolare  attenzione, pensando fossero dovute a serpeggiante invidia muliebre per  la sua carriera. Ma ho compreso per sua stessa ammissione che, almeno  nel suo caso, quelle voci avevano tutte un fondo di verità, ed anzi non  ne rappresentavano che la minima parte. 

@Horny: non è che "essendo single, non vai bene", bensì, come dicevo nel  mio primo messaggio: voglio che la persona che frequento sia  consapevole della situazione e non si penta del tempo che passa con una  persona che non può essere completamente sua. Perché, anche se non ti  conosco personalmente ti auguro, A MENO CHE PER MOTIVI TUOI TU NON VOGLIA  ESSERE IMPEGNATA ED ANZI TI VADA BENE FREQUENTARE QUALCUNO SOLO  PARZIALMENTE (in tal caso ti frequenterei), di trovare una tua  dimensione e una tua storia, qualcuno che possa dedicarsi a te al 100%.

@Circe: sì, capisco il tuo punto, ed anche quello della mia collega. Ma  ognuno è diverso, ed io sono fatto così: per frequentare una persona mi  deve piacere davvero. Troverei squallido andare a letto con qualcuno di  cui non mi freghi nulla. Non ho bisogno di collezionare conquiste da  appendere come trofei alle pareti del mio ego. 
Quello che mi interessa è stabilire un rapporto umano degno di questo nome.

@ Spotless mind: ti stavi già innamorando? Parliamone... :mrgreen:  

@ Spleen, Minerva: certo che con mia moglie abbiamo parlato e riparlato.  Ma a lei basta meno di quanto voglio io, sotto il profilo affettivo e  sessuale; ed io non posso vivere avendo un rapporto ogni tre mesi,  quando va bene. 
E non crediate che non abbia cercato delle alternative insieme a lei... 
E tuttavia non le vorrei mai dare il dolore di non sentirsi all'altezza  esplicitandole che ho voglia di stare con qualcun altro. 

Spero di non aver trascurato nessuno. Sono disponibile anche a ricevere messaggi in privato.

E comunque, nessuno ha risposto alla mia domanda: basandovi sulla vostra  esperienza, si può davvero avere un rapporto extraconiugale fatto,  oltre che di sesso, anche e soprattutto di tenerezza, rispetto,  comprensione? O si tratta semplicemente di trovare qualcuno da sfruttare  e da cui farsi sfruttare?


----------



## oro.blu (9 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Peracotta.
> Fammi un po' capire: tu, motivato comprensibilmente da astinenza sessuale, hai avuto una storia con la collega, ci sei rimasto sotto ma non cerchi un'amante giovane perchè non accampi pretese epperò vuoi un rapporto fatto soprattutto di rispetto e tenerezza?
> Insomma cerchi una bella milfona che dopo averti rovesciato come un calzino ti faccia i grattini dietro le orecchie mentre ti sussurra che sei l'unico uomo della sua vita ogni tot di giorni? E di che frequenza parliamo?
> Giusto per chiarirci.
> Qua ci sono donne che lavorano, sai?


 *....MI FAI MORIRE....
*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando i desiderata per vedere se quagliamo.
> Ma come è ben risaputo, non sono gelosa, per cui se vuoi partecipare faccio una tabella per le utentesse che si andrebbero a proporre con i requisiti richiesti. Faccio una bozza:
> *Utentessa**Milf**Facocera**Gnocca**Rispettosa**Appassionata**Tenera*SbriXNONPXXUn burroDivìXNOXXXSi taglia con un grissino
> 
> Forza, su, avanti le altre non siate timide.



mi metto in lista non si sa mai....Forse sono troppo vecchia...poco gnocca....
milf si
facocera no
gnocca poco (forse a cercare con la lente d'ingrandimento da qualche parte è rimasto qualcosa)
rispettosa ni
appassionata na pantera
tenera quel che basta

....mi sa che mi scarta subito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



perplesso ha detto:


> dato che la M sta per madre...direi che il discorso età non c'entra fava


avevo letto sopra la quarantina 



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Posso partecipare?


e no! Così ci tagli fuori tutte subito...Vedi di toglierti dalle palle!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Lavoro a Milano, sono intorno alla quarantina nonostante sembri molto  più giovane. Sono sposato e voglio bene a mia moglie, ma la passione non  fa più parte della nostra vita e stiamo insieme praticamente solo per  via di nostro figlio piccolo, che non voglio cresca con i genitori  separati. Infatti, per un problema fisico di lei (di cui non credo sia  il caso di parlare), non abbiamo quasi avuto rapporti sessuali negli  ultimi quattro anni.
> 
> Io ho resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno  scorso ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo  amaro per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una peracotta... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread):  con questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro.
> ...



scusa ma ad addominali come sei messo....avrei un debole per quelli ben definiti...


----------



## peracotta (9 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> scusa ma ad addominali come sei messo....avrei un debole per quelli ben definiti...


Tartarugato. Ma Oro, tu abiti in Friuli!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ho letto vari passaggi divertenti qua  e là. Vorrei rispondere a  tutti ma il tempo è tiranno ed inoltre come sapete la policy del forum  prevede che i messaggi dei nuovi utenti siano moderati, quindi non ho  idea di quando verranno effettivamente postate le  mie risposte. Ci  provo, comunque:
> 
> @Sbriciolata: (sei intelligente e simpatica, quanti anni hai?) non cerco  necessariamente una "milfona", quello che intendevo è che ci deve  essere consapevolezza: non prenderei in giro una ragazza nel fiore  dell'età, che magari si faccia illusioni alle quali so già di non poter  adempiere. Per me la tematica del tradimento riguarda gli "adulti" e una  ragazza penso meriti di vivere una sua storia vera e completa, non  sgemba in partenza.
> ...


Rispondo alla tua domanda, secondo me si.


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ho letto vari passaggi divertenti qua  e là. Vorrei rispondere a  tutti ma il tempo è tiranno ed inoltre come sapete la policy del forum  prevede che i messaggi dei nuovi utenti siano moderati, quindi non ho  idea di quando verranno effettivamente postate le  mie risposte. Ci  provo, comunque:
> 
> @Sbriciolata: (sei intelligente e simpatica, quanti anni hai?) non cerco  necessariamente una "milfona", quello che intendevo è che ci deve  essere consapevolezza: non prenderei in giro una ragazza nel fiore  dell'età, che magari si faccia illusioni alle quali so già di non poter  adempiere. Per me la tematica del tradimento riguarda gli "adulti" e una  ragazza penso meriti di vivere una sua storia vera e completa, non  sgemba in partenza.
> ...


...
Ah ma sei serio :facepalm:
Lo sai che questo tuo mix di pensieri profondi e addominali scolpiti ha praticamente portato tutta la fauna femminile del forum a sbavare per te? Non lo sai che ci sono delle gerarchie da rispettare? Qui c'è gente che pastura da mesi, poi arrivi tu con il tuo fisico scolpito e le frasi d'effetto e magicamente fai terra bruciata :incazzato: persino la mia mogliettina adesso non mi coccola più, inebriata dalla possibilità di provare carne fresca e di prima qualità...
Non sei partito col piede giusto qui dentro, sallo  



Spoiler



Fammi tuo discepolo, maestro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ho letto vari passaggi divertenti qua  e là. Vorrei rispondere a  tutti ma il tempo è tiranno ed inoltre come sapete la policy del forum  prevede che i messaggi dei nuovi utenti siano moderati, quindi non ho  idea di quando verranno effettivamente postate le  mie risposte. Ci  provo, comunque:
> 
> @Sbriciolata: (sei intelligente e simpatica, quanti anni hai?) non cerco  necessariamente una "milfona", quello che intendevo è che ci deve  essere consapevolezza: non prenderei in giro una ragazza nel fiore  dell'età, che magari si faccia illusioni alle quali so già di non poter  adempiere. Per me la tematica del tradimento riguarda gli "adulti" e una  ragazza penso meriti di vivere una sua storia vera e completa, non  sgemba in partenza.
> ...


Il concetto di qualità che esprimi nella risposata a Ipazia credo dica molto di te.

Quanto alla tua domanda, in pratica cerchi una moglie non ufficiale, vai così che magari anche la trovi una che ti dà tutto e magari non pretende in cambio niente.
Tu in pratica vuoi una da sfruttare..... ma dolcemente.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Tartarugato. Ma Oro, tu abiti in Friuli!


...e quindi??? Quelle del Friuli non possono avere un debole per gli addominali???

...non ho visto di dove sei...ora vado a vedere...

A va be Milano....2 ore di macchina...poi ci mettiamo d'accordo diventano 1 a testa...é un vantaggio  non rischiamo di diventare troppo appiccicosi...


----------



## oro.blu (9 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ho letto vari passaggi divertenti qua  e là. Vorrei rispondere a  tutti ma il tempo è tiranno ed inoltre come sapete la policy del forum  prevede che i messaggi dei nuovi utenti siano moderati, quindi non ho  idea di quando verranno effettivamente postate le  mie risposte. Ci  provo, comunque:
> 
> @Sbriciolata: (sei intelligente e simpatica, quanti anni hai?) non cerco  necessariamente una "milfona", quello che intendevo è che ci deve  essere consapevolezza: non prenderei in giro una ragazza nel fiore  dell'età, che magari si faccia illusioni alle quali so già di non poter  adempiere. Per me la tematica del tradimento riguarda gli "adulti" e una  ragazza penso meriti di vivere una sua storia vera e completa, non  sgemba in partenza.
> ...



Non so risponderti. Non ho esperienze


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ho letto vari passaggi divertenti qua  e là. Vorrei rispondere a  tutti ma il tempo è tiranno ed inoltre come sapete la policy del forum  prevede che i messaggi dei nuovi utenti siano moderati, quindi non ho  idea di quando verranno effettivamente postate le  mie risposte. Ci  provo, comunque:
> 
> @Sbriciolata: (sei intelligente e simpatica, quanti anni hai?) non cerco  necessariamente una "milfona", quello che intendevo è che ci deve  essere consapevolezza: non prenderei in giro una ragazza nel fiore  dell'età, che magari si faccia illusioni alle quali so già di non poter  adempiere. Per me la tematica del tradimento riguarda gli "adulti" e una  ragazza penso meriti di vivere una sua storia vera e completa, non  sgemba in partenza.
> ...


Ma è possibile. Ma la domanda non è se è possibile ma quanto potrebbe durare e sopratutto se lei s'innamora (perché nel contesto di un rapporto extraconiugale può succedere) e chiede l'esclusività decidendo anche di mettere fine al suo di rapporto con il compagno, tu che fai?Dici "no i patti erano chiari ma sappi che per un periodo ti ho ascoltata al 100%"? Secondo me i rapporti,  extraconiugali o meno, non possono essere predeterminati e tenuti sotto controllo. Non sono un taglia e cuci in base ai propri parametri e in base alle proprie esigenze.... E bisogna metterlo in conto se di rapporti interpersonali vogliamo parlare e se effettivamente vogliamo rispettare la persona a cui diciamo che "ci siamo dati al 100%“.È un gioco sottile che a qualcuno potrebbe lasciare con le ossa rotte. Quando si ha a che fare con persone l'imprevvedibilita dei rapporti e dei sentimenti è la regola. Anche nelle persone che tu definisci " adulte".


----------



## peracotta (9 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma è possibile. Ma la domanda non è se è possibile ma quanto potrebbe durare e sopratutto se lei s'innamora (perché nel contesto di un rapporto extraconiugale può succedere) e chiede l'esclusività decidendo anche di mettere fine al suo di rapporto con il compagno, tu che fai?Dici "no i patti erano chiari ma sappi che per un periodo ti ho ascoltata al 100%"? Secondo me i rapporti,  extraconiugali o meno, non possono essere predeterminati e tenuti sotto controllo. Non sono un taglia e cuci in base ai propri parametri e in base alle proprie esigenze.... E bisogna metterlo in conto se di rapporti interpersonali vogliamo parlare e se effettivamente vogliamo rispettare la persona a cui diciamo che "ci siamo dati al 100%“.È un gioco sottile che a qualcuno potrebbe lasciare con le ossa rotte. Quando si ha a che fare con persone l'imprevvedibilita dei rapporti e dei sentimenti è la regola. Anche nelle persone che tu definisci " adulte".


Certo, i sentimenti non si possono contrattualizzare. Ma infatti non ho una risposta definitiva e chiaramente mi baso sulla mia esperienza, che però non è stata positiva sotto il profilo dell'onestà intellettuale (da parte della mia collega). Per questo affacciandomi ad una nuova esperienza cercherei almeno di partire da una base di sincerità. 
Ma poi: perché dici "se lei si innamora?" anche io potrei innamorarmi, e tuttavia questo non cambierebbe i presupposti iniziali. Quando parlo di rispetto intendo dire soprattutto "non ti prenderò per il c*lo".


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2016)

scusate ma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:trovo il nuovo utente divertentissimo


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> come DILF?:singleeye:


cos'è un DILF?


----------



## oro.blu (9 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> cos'è un DILF?


un uomo sposato sopra i 40  con figli sessualmente appetibile.... Dad I'd Like To Fuck
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (9 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> un uomo sposato sopra i 40  con figli sessualmente appetibile....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono un DI e non lo sapevo ... allora ho fatto bene a candidarmi


----------



## Nicka (9 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> @Nicka: non ho feticismi particolari (ma che cacchio di altri forum frequenti),  però la poesia mi piace, e trovo che si capisca davvero soltanto quando  si è innamorati. In effetti, bisognerebbe sempre vivere così: ebbri di  vino e d'amore...


Tranquillo, su siti specifici non arrivano richieste strane, è un sito tranquillissimo.

E hai ragione...la poesia la capiscono solo gli amanti, gli innamorati, quelli che hanno l'occhio a cuore, gli ubriachi d'ammmmore.
Te ne lascio una perchè da quel capisco apprezzi.

_I tuoi occhi blu e profondi come il mare
La tua pelle dorata come le spiaggia del mare
La tua bocca dolce come un tramonto sul mare
Amore, ti ho mai detto che preferisco la montagna? 

_


----------



## Nicka (9 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> un uomo sposato sopra i 40  con figli sessualmente appetibile.... Dad I'd Like To Fuck
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Brava!


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> un uomo sposato sopra i 40  con figli sessualmente appetibile.... Dad I'd Like To Fuck
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ahhh OK, ma.....:scared::scared: ve ne sono rarissimi esemplari, temo


----------



## oro.blu (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Brava!





Horny ha detto:


> ahhh OK, ma.....:scared::scared: ve ne sono rarissimi esemplari, temo



come si vive una storia parallela e se si può viverla non lo so, ma a smascherare acronimi me la cavo


----------



## Nicka (9 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ahhh OK, ma.....:scared::scared: ve ne sono rarissimi esemplari, temo


Lassa fa!!!


----------



## peracotta (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...
> Ah ma sei serio :facepalm:
> Lo sai che questo tuo mix di pensieri profondi e addominali scolpiti ha praticamente portato tutta la fauna femminile del forum a sbavare per te? Non lo sai che ci sono delle gerarchie da rispettare? Qui c'è gente che pastura da mesi, poi arrivi tu con il tuo fisico scolpito e le frasi d'effetto e magicamente fai terra bruciata :incazzato: persino la mia mogliettina adesso non mi coccola più, inebriata dalla possibilità di provare carne fresca e di prima qualità...
> Non sei partito col piede giusto qui dentro, sallo
> ...


Sì, P-chan, ho visto. E infatti qualche maschietto più insicuro di te l'ha già presa male e approfitterà di ogni micro-sfumatura dei miei post per attaccare. Ma è questo il rischio di esporsi onestamente: ci si apre alle critiche. A me l'anonimato di internet serve per poter parlare sinceramente, non per millantare un personaggio. Per fortuna ho le spalle larghe.


Spoiler



Discepolo, fai 300 addominali al giorno mentre leggi Alda Merini e Karen Blixen. Poi smetti di "pasturare" e, se una ti piace, chiedile apertamente di uscire con te. Non "provarci" ma "corteggiare". Ora và, giovane padawan.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il concetto di qualità che esprimi nella risposata a Ipazia credo dica molto di te.
> 
> Quanto alla tua domanda, in pratica cerchi una moglie non ufficiale, vai così che magari anche la trovi una che ti dà tutto e magari non pretende in cambio niente.
> Tu in pratica vuoi una da sfruttare..... ma dolcemente.


OT Spleen il tuo avatar mi garba assai .. Fine OT


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2016)

caro peracotta,
alla tua domanda non so rispondere.
come ti dicevo, per me non sarebbe possibile, ritengo.
ma non escludo possa esserlo per altri. 
fai bene comunque a indirizzarti verso persone che versino nella tua stessa condizione :blank:
interessante tu abbia pensato a un utilizzo di questo forum allo scopo :up:
ps
ma la colpa della tua collega quale sarebbe, non averti detto che scopava in giro?
si, può essere scocciante, ti capisco. e quindi della collega eri innamorato? e di tua moglie?


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lassa fa!!!


no....ascolta me....soprattutto se ne conosci le mogli :scared: e
ne senti i racconti.......:wide-grin::w00t::scared::scared:....


----------



## Spot (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tranquillo, su siti specifici non arrivano richieste strane, è un sito tranquillissimo.
> 
> E hai ragione...la poesia la capiscono solo gli amanti, gli innamorati, quelli che hanno l'occhio a cuore, gli ubriachi d'ammmmore.
> Te ne lascio una perchè da quel capisco apprezzi.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT Spleen il tuo avatar mi garba assai .. Fine OT


OT Assomiglio assai, barbetta in particolare. 
fine OT.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> OT Son praticamente uguale.
> fine OT.


Sei tu?


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sei tu?


No, purtroppo. Lui è De Niro qualche anno fa.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, purtroppo. Lui è De Niro qualche anno fa.



Mi stavo già innamorando :mexican:


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Mi stavo già innamorando :mexican:


Già, peccato.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> OT Assomiglio assai, barbetta in particolare.
> fine OT.


mi garbi assai (2)  Sempre meglio raddoppiare


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi garbi assai (2)  Sempre meglio raddoppiare


----------



## banshee (9 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> OT Assomiglio assai, barbetta in particolare.
> fine OT.


Ti stavo per fare i complimenti anche io per l'avatar.....tra quello di prima e questo, non so chi adoro di più dei due 
:up:


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ho letto vari passaggi divertenti qua  e là. Vorrei rispondere a  tutti ma il tempo è tiranno ed inoltre come sapete la policy del forum  prevede che i messaggi dei nuovi utenti siano moderati, quindi non ho  idea di quando verranno effettivamente postate le  mie risposte. Ci  provo, comunque:
> 
> @Sbriciolata: (sei intelligente e simpatica, quanti anni hai?) non cerco  necessariamente una "milfona", quello che intendevo è che ci deve  essere consapevolezza: non prenderei in giro una ragazza nel fiore  dell'età, che magari si faccia illusioni alle quali so già di non poter  adempiere. Per me la tematica del tradimento riguarda gli "adulti" e una  ragazza penso meriti di vivere una sua storia vera e completa, non  sgemba in partenza.
> ...


...mmm....interessante ...sei molto generoso in quel tempo di qualità...dai ascolto per davvero, ti dai al 100%, curi la scelta dell'ambiente in cui far emergere doti tue, di ascoltatore e "contenente" i bisogni della tua controparte a sentirsi circondata da lusso, attenzione particolare e privilegiata...proponi cura e attenzione...

vuoi una piccola principessa che ti adori e da adorare part time?
una favola vacanziera in cui sentirti un privilegiato tu stesso attraverso il privilegiare lei?

interessante questo tuo porti come colui che elargisce cura e attenzione, e verità al 100%...

e da lei cosa vuoi? a che bisogni dovrebbe rispondere? (tuoi intendo)


Non hai risposto all'altra parte del mio post, in cui ti chiedevo se il far finta di non essere separati davvero secondo te significa che tuo figlio non cresce con separati...

Trovo qualche contraddizione in questa tua ricerca di dare al 100% e per davvero, proponendo a te stesso invece una famiglia in cui la coppia è fondamentalmente apparenza...non pensi?

Quanto alla tua domanda io penso di sì, che si possa. Ma significa che entrambi hanno ben chiaro lo spazio interno da dedicare uno all'altro, spazio e tempo interno...e penso serva una profonda accettazione del dolore che un rapporto di questo genere comporta.

Se davvero si parla di tempo di qualità, e quindi condivisione...

Ma dubito lo si possa fare in un contesto che comprende unicorni rosa che svolazzano in un giardino di rose fiorite a primavera...è un contesto che prima o poi esplode in mano dal mio punto di vista quello a cui fai riferimento....quello che desideri non può non considerare l'inverno e il giardino ghiacciato...tu lo consideri il giardino ghiacciato?


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ti stavo per fare i complimenti anche io per l'avatar.....tra quello di prima e questo, non so chi adoro di più dei due
> :up:


Grazie ragazze, 
proprio ieri sera mi sono riguardato il film -Heat la sfida,- dove recitano entrambi. E' di qualche anno fa, molto bello.


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mmm....interessante ...sei molto generoso in quel tempo di qualità...dai ascolto per davvero, ti dai al 100%, curi la scelta dell'ambiente in cui far emergere doti tue, di ascoltatore e "contenente" i bisogni della tua controparte a sentirsi circondata da lusso, attenzione particolare e privilegiata...proponi cura e attenzione...
> 
> vuoi una piccola principessa che ti adori e da adorare part time?
> una favola vacanziera in cui sentirti un privilegiato tu stesso attraverso il privilegiare lei?
> ...


Ecco, lo sapevo. 
Ciao Cara.


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo.
> Ciao Cara.


......

ciao a Te.


----------



## banshee (9 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze,
> proprio ieri sera mi sono riguardato il film -Heat la sfida,- dove recitano entrambi. E' di qualche anno fa, molto bello.


L'ho visto anche io qualche giorno fa.....fantastico. Sarà che li adoro entrambi...il loro dialogo al tavolo del caffè è memorabile


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mmm....interessante ...sei molto generoso in quel tempo di qualità...dai ascolto per davvero, ti dai al 100%, curi la scelta dell'ambiente in cui far emergere doti tue, di ascoltatore e "contenente" i bisogni della tua controparte a sentirsi circondata da lusso, attenzione particolare e privilegiata...proponi cura e attenzione...
> 
> vuoi una piccola principessa che ti adori e da adorare part time?
> una favola vacanziera in cui sentirti un privilegiato tu stesso attraverso il privilegiare lei?
> ...


wow :festa::festa::festa:che ritorno di qualità 
:nerd::up:


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Yesssssssssss!!!!
> Hai il physique du role!


ma io sono magro... un vero dilf non dovrebbe essere bello formoso?


----------



## peracotta (9 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mmm....interessante :smile:...sei  molto generoso in quel tempo di qualità...dai ascolto per davvero, ti  dai al 100%, curi la scelta dell'ambiente in cui far emergere doti tue,  di ascoltatore e "contenente" i bisogni della tua controparte a sentirsi  circondata da lusso, attenzione particolare e privilegiata...proponi  cura e attenzione... vuoi una piccola principessa che ti adori e da  adorare part time?
> Una favola vacanziera in cui sentirti un privilegiato tu stesso attraverso il privilegiare lei?
> interessante questo tuo porti come colui che elargisce cura e attenzione, e verità al 100%...


Io penso solo che, come me, ci siano anche altre persone che per vari  motivi non possono lasciare la propria relazione ufficiale; ma chi ha  detto che in una relazione extra sia obbligatorio prendere in giro la  controparte? Forse qualcuno sceglie come amanti dei toy-boy, delle ragazzine o qualcuno di cui  non gli importa nulla perché, non impegnandosi  “mentalmente”, ma solo “fisicamente” con loro, in un certo senso si  sentono “protetti” o sentono di “tradire meno”. E' una scelta possibile, e non sono qui a giudicare nessuno; ma non è la mia scelta. Per come sono fatto, per baciare e andare a letto con qualcuno, quel qualcuno deve piacermi in toto. Non seziono le persone. Non vengo meno a me stesso perché sono in  difficoltà. Non rinuncio ai miei valori perché non vivo più un contesto  equilibrato. Quindi sì: se io normalmente, nei miei rapporti umani sono  una persona gentile e premurosa, perché dovrei magicamente diventare uno  stronzo quando sto con la mia amante? Sono contrario all'abbruttimento e se mai arriverò alla conclusione che  avere una relazione extra mi rende una persona peggiore mollerò il  colpo.  


ipazia ha detto:


> e da lei cosa vuoi? a che bisogni dovrebbe rispondere? (tuoi intendo)


Cosa voglio da "lei"? Che mi piaccia, sia onesta e consapevole e non passi la vita ad interpretare un personaggio. 
Sembra poco ma è già tantissimo, credimi.


ipazia ha detto:


> Non hai risposto all'altra parte del mio post, in cui ti chiedevo se il   far finta di non essere separati davvero secondo te significa che tuo   figlio non cresce con separati...


Dovrei scendere in dettagli circa la nostra situazione e, scusami, non  mi va. Ma forse mi sono espresso male, io non vivo con mia moglie un rapporto  "glaciale". Non siamo "separati in casa". Quindi nostro figlio vive in  un contesto abbastanza sereno.
Il problema è che non scopiamo (scusa il francesismo) perché è  intervenuto un suo problema fisico, e io ho già passato un mucchio di  tempo a colpevolizzarmi perché da quando non abbiamo rapporti non la vedo  più come prima, e sono andato oltre, ho già passato il segno. Per me l'amore comprende la passione: mi devo  sentire un mostro per il fatto che questo elemento mi manca? A lei voglio bene, e amo mio figlio. Ma dal sesso  passano un sacco di cose: sentimenti, senso di sé e della coppia, complicità, fusione e  autoaffermazione; senza parlare dello scambio energetico e animico (per  chi crede a queste cose)... 


ipazia ha detto:


> Quanto alla tua domanda io penso di sì, che si possa. Ma significa che   entrambi hanno ben chiaro lo spazio interno da dedicare uno all'altro,   spazio e tempo interno...e penso serva una profonda accettazione del   dolore che un rapporto di questo genere comporta.
> Se davvero si parla di tempo di qualità, e quindi condivisione...
> Ma dubito lo si possa fare in un contesto che comprende unicorni rosa   che svolazzano in un giardino di rose fiorite a primavera...è un   contesto che prima o poi esplode in mano dal mio punto di vista quello a   cui fai riferimento....quello che desideri non può non considerare   l'inverno e il giardino ghiacciato...tu lo consideri il giardino   ghiacciato?


Forse hai ragione tu e il fatto di richiedere ad un'amante rispetto e coinvolgimento comporta un rischio ed una potenziale sofferenza.  Ma io per primo non saprei relazionarmi diversamente.


----------



## Nicka (10 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma io sono magro... un vero dilf non dovrebbe essere bello formoso?


Ma te non preoccuparti...
Le forme ce le metto io!


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma io sono magro... un vero dilf non dovrebbe essere bello formoso?



...non credo...basta tu sia "appetibile"


----------



## Divì (10 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo.
> Ciao Cara.


Ohhh stavo giusto aspettando .... Mi metto comoda ..... 

opcorn:


----------



## Divì (10 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mmm....interessante ...sei molto generoso in quel tempo di qualità...dai ascolto per davvero, ti dai al 100%, curi la scelta dell'ambiente in cui far emergere doti tue, di ascoltatore e "contenente" i bisogni della tua controparte a sentirsi circondata da lusso, attenzione particolare e privilegiata...proponi cura e attenzione...
> 
> vuoi una piccola principessa che ti adori e da adorare part time?
> una favola vacanziera in cui sentirti un privilegiato tu stesso attraverso il privilegiare lei?
> ...


Ti trovo in splendida forma, amica mia


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Sì, P-chan, ho visto. E infatti qualche maschietto più insicuro di te l'ha già presa male e approfitterà di ogni micro-sfumatura dei miei post per attaccare. Ma è questo il rischio di esporsi onestamente: ci si apre alle critiche. A me l'anonimato di internet serve per poter parlare sinceramente, non per millantare un personaggio. Per fortuna ho le spalle larghe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


...


...


...

Hai anche le spalle larghe?
 Sono impressionato da cotanto mix di bellezza fisica mista a sapiente utilizzo del linguaggio scritto. Davvero non hai punti deboli. Sono onorato di essere tuo discepolo, seguirò la retta via tracciata dai tuoi sapienti consigli e cercherò di carpire ogni singola goccia di conoscenza che trasuderá dai tuoi post, sicuramente forieri di facili conquiste femminili


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2016)

No va be', continuo a non capire. Il sig. Cotta Pera viene su un forum "tradimento.com" a cercare anima affine e si ritrova deriso per ben 10 pagine, con la sottesa velleità di entrar nella psicologia del rapporto che ha con la moglie. Ora, mi par di capire che il forum non è nè cuoriinfranti.com nè amorevero.com, per dire che trovo pertinente e onesto il suo intento. Non sono interessata al Mr. Pera e non avrei dato peso al suo thread ma "accidenti all ipocrisia" qui si sono consumati i meglio inciuci nel sottobosco del forum ma in chiaro occorre ribadire che non sta bene tradire. (Chissà poi se qualche croce rossina in privato ha preso a cuore il caso.)Mah. Non capisco. Limite mio. (Che poi conosco una famiglia dove  il padre invitava la moglie a soddisfarsi fuori casa poichè il marito, a seguito di lesione di spina dorsale, non riusciva più ad aver rapporti pur rimanendo un ottimo padre e marito, e forse anche questo è amore)
Ma tanto sono stata tacciata tra le righe di superficialità quando parlavo di problema per i chili di troppo e poi si aprono thread su consigli per dimagrire. Coerenza a pacchi. Scusate l'OT


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No va be', continuo a non capire. Il sig. Cotta Pera viene su un forum "tradimento.com" a cercare anima affine e si ritrova deriso per ben 10 pagine, con la sottesa velleità di entrar nella psicologia del rapporto che ha con la moglie. Ora, mi par di capire che il forum non è nè cuoriinfranti.com nè amorevero.com, per dire che trovo pertinente e onesto il suo intento. Non sono interessata al Mr. Pera e non avrei dato peso al suo thread ma "accidenti all ipocrisia" qui si sono consumati i meglio inciuci nel sottobosco del forum ma in chiaro occorre ribadire che non sta bene tradire. (Chissà poi se qualche croce rossina in privato ha preso a cuore il caso.)Mah. Non capisco. Limite mio. (Che poi conosco una famiglia dove  il padre invitava la moglie a soddisfarsi fuori casa poichè il marito, a seguito di lesione di spina dorsale, non riusciva più ad aver rapporti pur rimanendo un ottimo padre e marito, e forse anche questo è amore)
> 
> Ma tanto sono stata tacciata tra le righe di superficialità quando parlavo di problema per i chili di troppo e poi si aprono thread su consigli per dimagrire. Coerenza a pacchi. Scusate l'OT



É molto interessante che un'utente relativamente nuova sia arrivata a conoscere così velocemente i peggio inciuci del forum. Li racconti anche a me?


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Cioè ma veramente sei egocentrico....trovi qualcuno che viene badato più di te e subito gli scodinzoli attorno.....



bettypage ha detto:


> No va be', continuo a non capire. Il sig. Cotta Pera viene su un forum "tradimento.com" a cercare anima affine e si ritrova deriso per ben 10 pagine, con la sottesa velleità di entrar nella psicologia del rapporto che ha con la moglie. Ora, mi par di capire che il forum non è nè cuoriinfranti.com nè amorevero.com, per dire che trovo pertinente e onesto il suo intento. Non sono interessata al Mr. Pera e non avrei dato peso al suo thread ma "accidenti all ipocrisia" qui si sono consumati i meglio inciuci nel sottobosco del forum ma in chiaro occorre ribadire che non sta bene tradire. (Chissà poi se qualche croce rossina in privato ha preso a cuore il caso.)Mah. Non capisco. Limite mio. (Che poi conosco una famiglia dove  il padre invitava la moglie a soddisfarsi fuori casa poichè il marito, a seguito di lesione di spina dorsale, non riusciva più ad aver rapporti pur rimanendo un ottimo padre e marito, e forse anche questo è amore)
> Ma tanto sono stata tacciata tra le righe di superficialità quando parlavo di problema per i chili di troppo e poi si aprono thread su consigli per dimagrire. Coerenza a pacchi. Scusate l'OT


Hai ragione fino ad un certo punto...


----------



## Nicka (10 Gennaio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No va be', continuo a non capire. Il sig. Cotta Pera viene su un forum "tradimento.com" a cercare anima affine e si ritrova deriso per ben 10 pagine, con la sottesa velleità di entrar nella psicologia del rapporto che ha con la moglie. Ora, mi par di capire che il forum non è nè cuoriinfranti.com nè amorevero.com, per dire che trovo pertinente e onesto il suo intento. Non sono interessata al Mr. Pera e non avrei dato peso al suo thread ma "accidenti all ipocrisia" qui si sono consumati i meglio inciuci nel sottobosco del forum ma in chiaro occorre ribadire che non sta bene tradire. (Chissà poi se qualche croce rossina in privato ha preso a cuore il caso.)Mah. Non capisco. Limite mio. (Che poi conosco una famiglia dove  il padre invitava la moglie a soddisfarsi fuori casa poichè il marito, a seguito di lesione di spina dorsale, non riusciva più ad aver rapporti pur rimanendo un ottimo padre e marito, e forse anche questo è amore)
> Ma tanto sono stata tacciata tra le righe di superficialità quando parlavo di problema per i chili di troppo e poi si aprono thread su consigli per dimagrire. Coerenza a pacchi. Scusate l'OT


Mmmmmmmm...


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É molto interessante che un'utente relativamente nuova sia arrivata a conoscere così velocemente i peggio inciuci del forum. Li racconti anche a me?


Cara mia il punto è sapere i pettegolezzi che qualcuno privatamente mi ha riportato? Sta storia che sono nuova mi rende incapace di considerare legittimo il thread del sig. Pera? Sai cosa? ormai le discussioni si sono appiattite perché vige il pensiero unico e i "nuovi" o si adeguano al pensiero unico o ciao. E io vi saluto con tanto affetto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Cioè ma veramente sei egocentrico....trovi qualcuno che viene badato più di te e subito gli scodinzoli attorno.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh oro da uno così, bello e intelligente, ho solo da imparare [emoji57]


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No va be', continuo a non capire. Il sig. Cotta Pera viene su un forum "tradimento.com" a cercare anima affine e si ritrova deriso per ben 10 pagine, con la sottesa velleità di entrar nella psicologia del rapporto che ha con la moglie. Ora, mi par di capire che il forum non è nè cuoriinfranti.com nè amorevero.com, per dire che trovo pertinente e onesto il suo intento. Non sono interessata al Mr. Pera e non avrei dato peso al suo thread ma "accidenti all ipocrisia" qui si sono consumati i meglio inciuci nel sottobosco del forum ma in chiaro occorre ribadire che non sta bene tradire. (Chissà poi se qualche croce rossina in privato ha preso a cuore il caso.)Mah. Non capisco. Limite mio. (Che poi conosco una famiglia dove  il padre invitava la moglie a soddisfarsi fuori casa poichè il marito, a seguito di lesione di spina dorsale, non riusciva più ad aver rapporti pur rimanendo un ottimo padre e marito, e forse anche questo è amore)
> Ma tanto sono stata tacciata tra le righe di superficialità quando parlavo di problema per i chili di troppo e poi si aprono thread su consigli per dimagrire. Coerenza a pacchi. Scusate l'OT


Inciuci ? Cioè hai avuto delle confidenze dei diretti interessati ?  ( attendo riposta, senza specificare nick mi basta un si o un no), chiedo perché sono una che le cose le crede se gliele dice chi le ha vissute se no ciccia, solo pettegolezzi, fandonie, quaraquaqua. 
se invece ti basi sulle Cazzate che qualcuno qui si divertiva a scrivere in chiaro mi sa che sei fuori strada :rotflerò, scusa la franchezza, si trova sempre l'ingenuo/a che abbocca  scrivendo ingenuo/a sono stata educatissima tengo a specificarlo. 

Per quanto mi riguarda non si tratta di consigli per dimagrire, ma per una sana alimentazione che è diverso, molto.
poi certo se mangi sano ( per es integrale, evitando determinati cibi per es il latte ) alla lunga, con calma e naturalmente si perde peso, per eventuali altre info puoi cercare dott, Berrino sul web 

buongiorno betty


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cara mia il punto è sapere i pettegolezzi che qualcuno privatamente mi ha riportato? Sta storia che sono nuova mi rende incapace di considerare legittimo il thread del sig. Pera? Sai cosa? ormai le discussioni si sono appiattite perché vige il pensiero unico e i "nuovi" o si adeguano al pensiero unico o ciao. E io vi saluto con tanto affetto.


Ne' se scrivi Cazzate ti si fa notare  Vige la stessa regola anche tra i " vecchi" 
sul oensiero unico oserei dire che o uno esponendosi accetta delle critiche oppure se teme il confronto alla fine cede e se la squaglia.
sono scelte personali. Ari buongiorno


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mmm....interessante ...sei molto generoso in quel tempo di qualità...dai ascolto per davvero, ti dai al 100%, curi la scelta dell'ambiente in cui far emergere doti tue, di ascoltatore e "contenente" i bisogni della tua controparte a sentirsi circondata da lusso, attenzione particolare e privilegiata...proponi cura e attenzione...
> 
> vuoi una piccola principessa che ti adori e da adorare part time?
> una favola vacanziera in cui sentirti un privilegiato tu stesso attraverso il privilegiare lei?
> ...


Ipazia ti adoro perché  non capisco o mai un c....o di quello che dici. Però lo dici bene


----------



## Nicka (10 Gennaio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cara mia il punto è sapere i pettegolezzi che qualcuno privatamente mi ha riportato? Sta storia che sono nuova mi rende incapace di considerare legittimo il thread del sig. Pera? Sai cosa? ormai le discussioni si sono appiattite perché vige il pensiero unico e i "nuovi" o si adeguano al pensiero unico o ciao. E io vi saluto con tanto affetto.


La cosa assurda è che ci sia qualcuno che va a spettegolare con un'utente nuova.
A meno che appunto, come dice Fiammetta, qualcuno ti abbia riportato del proprio (e anche lì ti posso assicurare che tanti millantano le cose più disparate).
Risulta, permettimi, strano che essendo tu una nuova utente ti vengano a riportare fatti di cui, immagino, a te non importi nulla, dato che non conosci nè personalmente nè forumisticamente bene gli eventuali interessati.
Detto ciò trovo personalmente sgradevole che qui dentro ci sia qualcuno che continua a tirar fuori storie e riportare voci e spettegoli su gente inconsapevole. Perchè poi che succede? Che qualcuno magari si fa idee allucinanti su altre persone. 

Sulla legittimità del thread: Qui dentro ogni thread è legittimo, lo sfottimento sta nel fatto che non è un sito di incontri e annunci, è un sito in cui si parla di tradimento nelle sue sfaccettature, ma diciamo che il conoscere gente e instaurarci rapporti è un effetto collaterale, non il fine del forum. Io poi sfotto perchè ho sempre sfottuto le storie che mi paiono buffe.

Sull'appiattimento del tono con me sfondi una porta aperta e sono qui da un po' più tempo rispetto a te. Ormai è un mortorio. Molte voci si sono allontanate, ma immagino ci sia una ragione.


----------



## Horny (10 Gennaio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cara mia il punto è sapere i pettegolezzi che qualcuno privatamente mi ha riportato? Sta storia che sono nuova mi rende incapace di considerare legittimo il thread del sig. Pera? Sai cosa? ormai le discussioni si sono appiattite perché vige il pensiero unico e i "nuovi" o si adeguano al pensiero unico o ciao. E io vi saluto con tanto affetto.


:ciao::blu:
salutami anche rosa e carola


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> :ciao::blu:
> salutami anche rosa e carola


Sono la stessa persona :singleeye:


----------



## Horny (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono la stessa persona :singleeye:


no, solo amiche 
(ps è uno scherzo mio....perché le trovo simili)


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> no, solo amiche
> (ps è uno scherzo mio....perché le trovo simili)


Se non esistessi ti si dovrebbe inventare


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La cosa assurda è che ci sia qualcuno che va a spettegolare con un'utente nuova.
> A meno che appunto, come dice Fiammetta, qualcuno ti abbia riportato del proprio (e anche lì ti posso assicurare che tanti millantano le cose più disparate).
> Risulta, permettimi, strano che essendo tu una nuova utente ti vengano a riportare fatti di cui, immagino, a te non importi nulla, dato che non conosci nè personalmente nè forumisticamente bene gli eventuali interessati.
> Detto ciò trovo personalmente sgradevole che qui dentro ci sia qualcuno che continua a tirar fuori storie e riportare voci e spettegoli su gente inconsapevole. Perchè poi che succede? Che qualcuno magari si fa idee allucinanti su altre persone.
> ...


Quoto, però permettimi una precisazione: io trovo assurdo ci sia qualcuno che va a spettegolare di "presunti inciuci" con un altro utente, nuovo o vecchio che sia...

Sul fatto poi di prendere in giro l'autore del thread, ma cara come ti permetti? Finalmente arriva qualcuno che mi indirizza nella maniera corretta per poter far strage di cuori e tu lo tratti così? 
Sappi che difenderó a spada tratta il mio maestro pera cotta da qualunque tuo attacco [emoji35]


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Quoto, però permettimi una precisazione: io trovo assurdo ci sia qualcuno che va a spettegolare di "presunti inciuci" con un altro utente, nuovo o vecchio che sia...
> 
> Sul fatto poi di prendere in giro l'autore del thread, ma cara come ti permetti? Finalmente arriva qualcuno che mi indirizza nella maniera corretta per poter far stage di cuori e tu lo tratti così?
> Sappi che difenderó a spada tratta il mio maestro pera cotta da qualunque tuo attacco [emoji35]


Stage e' un lapsus freudiano ?


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stage e' un lapsus freudiano ?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Semplice errore di battitura, ma ci sta [emoji6] 
Ciao Fiamma [emoji8]


----------



## Eratò (10 Gennaio 2016)

Un tempo, non molto lontano, c'era una certa kassia qui....


----------



## Nicka (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Quoto, però permettimi una precisazione: io trovo assurdo ci sia qualcuno che va a spettegolare di "presunti inciuci" con un altro utente, nuovo o vecchio che sia...*
> 
> Sul fatto poi di prendere in giro l'autore del thread, ma cara come ti permetti? Finalmente arriva qualcuno che mi indirizza nella maniera corretta per poter far stage di cuori e tu lo tratti così?
> Sappi che difenderó a spada tratta il mio maestro pera cotta da qualunque tuo attacco [emoji35]


Trovo assolutamente normale, naturale e umano che si possa dire qualcosa di qualcuno dopo anni che frequenti un posto.
Giusto o non giusto che sia. 
Mi sembra strano andare a farlo con un nuovo.
E' lapalissiano che sia scorretto a prescindere da "vecchi/nuovi".

Ps: io mica l'ho maltrattato, gli ho dedicato anche una poesia!


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La cosa assurda è che ci sia qualcuno che va a spettegolare con un'utente nuova.
> A meno che appunto, come dice Fiammetta, qualcuno ti abbia riportato del proprio (e anche lì ti posso assicurare che tanti millantano le cose più disparate).
> Risulta, permettimi, strano che essendo tu una nuova utente ti vengano a riportare fatti di cui, immagino, a te non importi nulla, dato che non conosci nè personalmente nè forumisticamente bene gli eventuali interessati.
> Detto ciò trovo personalmente sgradevole che qui dentro ci sia qualcuno che continua a tirar fuori storie e riportare voci e spettegoli su gente inconsapevole. Perchè poi che succede? Che qualcuno magari si fa idee allucinanti su altre persone.
> ...


*QUOTISSIMO 
...comunque secondo me qualcuno che sparla c'è e ci sarà sempre è nella natura umana... 
*


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Inciuci ? Cioè hai avuto delle confidenze dei diretti interessati ?  ( attendo riposta, senza specificare nick mi basta un si o un no), chiedo perché sono una che le cose le crede se gliele dice chi le ha vissute se no ciccia, solo pettegolezzi, fandonie, quaraquaqua.
> se invece ti basi sulle Cazzate che qualcuno qui si divertiva a scrivere in chiaro mi sa che sei fuori strada :rotflerò, scusa la franchezza, si trova sempre l'ingenuo/a che abbocca  scrivendo ingenuo/a sono stata educatissima tengo a specificarlo.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda non si tratta di consigli per dimagrire, ma per una sana alimentazione che è diverso, molto.
> ...


Buongiorno Fiammetta,
Mentre capisco come disattivarmi ti dedico volentieri una risposta perché persona pacata e assai gentile ti mostri in ogni circostanza.

Riguardo agli inciuci mi sono state riportate cose (pettegolezzi), anche di diretto interessato(verità?), ma ti dirò di più essendo un forum in cui ci si attende promiscuità qualche garbato invito ad approfondire la conoscenza fuori forum l ho avuto io stessa. Ho appreso con stupore che i forum sono dediti anche a questo.

Per quanto riguarda il riferimento ai kg di troppo io avevo semplicemente affermato che 10 kg in più o in meno che siano, rispetto al peso forma, rappresentano un problema. Estetico l hai inteso forse tu e chi mi redarguiva.

C è purtroppo la cattiva abitudine di andar oltre le parole scritte, vedi in un altro post ho detto che per me giudicare chi decide di portare avanti la gravidanza merita rispetto e la chiusa del discorso è stata che se io sto bene a far la mantenuta buon per me. E non ho voluto manco controbattere perché i presupposti in questi casi sono compromessi.

Io purtroppo devo dire quello che penso senza valutare alleanze strategiche e questo mi porta antipatie, ho in mente un paio di donne e uomini qui dentro veramente liberi di mente e di loro perderò evidentemente qualcosa ma in generale l ambiente qui è ostile per chi arriva da fuori. 

Ti auguro ogni bene. Ciao


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Quoto, però permettimi una precisazione: io trovo assurdo ci sia qualcuno che va a spettegolare di "presunti inciuci" con un altro utente, nuovo o vecchio che sia...
> 
> Sul fatto poi di prendere in giro l'autore del thread, ma cara come ti permetti? Finalmente arriva qualcuno che mi indirizza nella maniera corretta per poter far strage di cuori e tu lo tratti così?
> Sappi che difenderó a spada tratta il mio maestro pera cotta da qualunque tuo attacco [emoji35]



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

...non mi ha detto però se ha gli addominali....


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Trovo assolutamente normale, naturale e umano che si possa dire qualcosa di qualcuno dopo anni che frequenti un posto.
> Giusto o non giusto che sia.
> Mi sembra strano andare a farlo con un nuovo.
> E' lapalissiano che sia scorretto a prescindere da "vecchi/nuovi".
> ...


Mah, io se anche sapessi di qualche "inciucio", se come tale deve essere celato da occhi indiscreti, col cazzo che lo vado a sbandierare in giro, fosse pure il ricevente del pettegolezzo amico di vecchia data. Puoi certamente farti delle idee, persino dei film mentali, ma dovrebbero rimanere confinati nelle pareti della propria scatola cranica. 
È umano sviscerarli? Può darsi, ma la trovo una pratica non molto corretta...

Riguardo la tua poesia, semplicemente splendida [emoji4]


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Io penso solo che, come me, ci siano anche altre persone che per vari  motivi non possono lasciare la propria relazione ufficiale; ma chi ha  detto che in una relazione extra sia obbligatorio prendere in giro la  controparte? Forse qualcuno sceglie come amanti dei toy-boy, delle ragazzine o qualcuno di cui  non gli importa nulla perché, non impegnandosi  “mentalmente”, ma solo “fisicamente” con loro, in un certo senso si  sentono “protetti” o sentono di “tradire meno”. E' una scelta possibile, e non sono qui a giudicare nessuno; ma non è la mia scelta. Per come sono fatto, per baciare e andare a letto con qualcuno, quel qualcuno deve piacermi in toto. Non seziono le persone. Non vengo meno a me stesso perché sono in  difficoltà. Non rinuncio ai miei valori perché non vivo più un contesto  equilibrato. Quindi sì: se io normalmente, nei miei rapporti umani sono  una persona gentile e premurosa, perché dovrei magicamente diventare uno  stronzo quando sto con la mia amante? Sono contrario all'abbruttimento e se mai arriverò alla conclusione che  avere una relazione extra mi rende una persona peggiore mollerò il  colpo.
> 
> Cosa voglio da "lei"? Che mi piaccia, sia onesta e consapevole e non passi la vita ad interpretare un personaggio.
> Sembra poco ma è già tantissimo, credimi.
> ...


Ogni relazione comporta l'assunzione del rischio di sofferenza, anche in una scopata estemporanea in un ascensore si corre quel rischio...pensare le relazioni come giardini fioriti a primavera lo trovo riduttivo e non aderente alla realtà...realtà che tu cerchi a quanto dichiari...e fra l'altro penso che il bello delle relazioni sia esattamente attraversare sia i giardini fioriti sia i giardini ghiacciati...piacere e dolore che scorrono...non penso, per come la vivo io, che una relazione sia interessante senza quello scorrere fluido...

Poi, sono stata amante, e lo trovavo molto rilassante e anche adrenalinico per certi versi, ma avevo ben chiaro che il gioco riguardava un livello prettamente sessuale, che non escludeva una forma dell'affetto, ma avevo ben chiaro a quale livello di affetto e intimità concedevo l'accesso, ed era un livello che viveva in un tempo definito, che iniziava a finiva nello stesso incontro...e l'adrenalina riguardava proprio il giocare con quel tempo e con la fine di un tempo e l'inizio del successivo...ma era una relazione che viveva una dimensione parallela e che non si intersecava con la realtà della mia vita. La mia vita proseguiva a prescindere e non era per niente scontato che dopo una fine ci fosse un inizio...ogni volta era ri-giocare, e anche la comunicazione scorreva su quel filo di tensione che andava ad esplorare esattamente quella tensione di ri-inizio...

ho la netta sensazione che tu sovrapponga un po' di cose e che tu non abbia ben chiaro a che bisogni stai cercando risposta..ma probabilmente ho una lettura ingenua di te


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Buongiorno Fiammetta,
> Mentre capisco come disattivarmi ti dedico volentieri una risposta perché persona pacata e assai gentile ti mostri in ogni circostanza.
> 
> Riguardo agli inciuci mi sono state riportate cose (pettegolezzi), anche di diretto interessato(verità?), ma ti dirò di più essendo un forum in cui ci si attende promiscuità qualche garbato invito ad approfondire la conoscenza fuori forum l ho avuto io stessa. Ho appreso con stupore che i forum sono dediti anche a questo.
> ...


ecco i pettegolezzi al tuo posto li eviterei.
anche con me ci hanno provato ( già raccontato ) il senso era " vuoi sparlare di ? Ne so qualcosa, molto, un po'" 
la mia risposta è stata "non mi interessa" e stai certa che se rispondi così eviti ogni altro tentativo.

per chi ti ha parlato di se', considerale confidenze. Potrebbe essere vere o meno ma poco importa se accetti confidenze devi, credo, in buona fede ritenerle vere. 

sul discorso mantenuta, non ho seguito probabilmente perché non ricordo questo passaggio.

guarda che anche io dico qui quello che penso ed è capitato che mi scontrassi direttamente con altri nick.
le alleanze strategiche permettimi di dirti sono nella mente di chi agirebbe così nella realtà.
parto ( e parlo per me ) dal presupposto che se mi si accusa di un certo comportamento, vuol dire che chi l'ha mosso al mio posto agirebbe in quel modo, e questo dice tutto.
Capita che il " peccato" esista nella mente di chi lo " ipotizza" più che nella realtà dei fatti.


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No va be', continuo a non capire. Il sig. Cotta Pera viene su un forum "tradimento.com" a cercare anima affine e si ritrova deriso per ben 10 pagine, con la sottesa velleità di entrar nella psicologia del rapporto che ha con la moglie. Ora, mi par di capire che il forum non è nè cuoriinfranti.com nè amorevero.com, per dire che trovo pertinente e onesto il suo intento. Non sono interessata al Mr. Pera e non avrei dato peso al suo thread ma "accidenti all ipocrisia" qui si sono consumati i meglio inciuci nel sottobosco del forum ma in chiaro occorre ribadire che non sta bene tradire. (Chissà poi se qualche croce rossina in privato ha preso a cuore il caso.)Mah. Non capisco. Limite mio. (Che poi conosco una famiglia dove  il padre invitava la moglie a soddisfarsi fuori casa poichè il marito, a seguito di lesione di spina dorsale, non riusciva più ad aver rapporti pur rimanendo un ottimo padre e marito, e forse anche questo è amore)
> Ma tanto sono stata tacciata tra le righe di superficialità quando parlavo di problema per i chili di troppo e poi si aprono thread su consigli per dimagrire. Coerenza a pacchi. Scusate l'OT


Sai che non ho capito niente di quello che hai scritto? 

non capisco il collegamento fra il giocare a prendere in giro qualcuno che arriva in un forum e si propone come in un annuncio e gli inciuci che ci possono essere in un forum, come al bar...

ho trovato pera cotta, a parte il nick, anche tenero per certi versi...non vedo nulla di male nel proporsi e non vedo nulla di male nel prendere in giro, bonariamente mi sembra, o almeno così lo percepisco io e non vedo nulla di male nel chiacchierare del proporsi stesso. 

non vedo nulla di male negli inciuci, non vedo ipocrisia nel non voler mettere i cartelli, penso che se si ha voglia di scopare si possa liberamente decidere se farlo pubblicamente, se farlo in un ascensore, se farlo in camera da letto a luce accesa o anche spenta...penso siano cazzi di chi lo fa, per la verità...

che poi questo vada a mettere in discussione, anche attraverso il tradimento, altri livelli che riguardano l'etica e la morale di ognuno e sociali, è l'oggetto di discussione del forum..a quanto ho capito...se non sono stata qui qualche anno senza capire un cazzo

Cosa volevi dire e a chi con questo post? Sai che non l'ho mica capito...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ogni relazione comporta l'assunzione del rischio di sofferenza, anche in una scopata estemporanea in un ascensore si corre quel rischio...pensare le relazioni come giardini fioriti a primavera lo trovo riduttivo e non aderente alla realtà...realtà che tu cerchi a quanto dichiari...e fra l'altro penso che il bello delle relazioni sia esattamente attraversare sia i giardini fioriti sia i giardini ghiacciati...piacere e dolore che scorrono...non penso, per come la vivo io, che una relazione sia interessante senza quello scorrere fluido...
> 
> Poi, sono stata amante, e lo trovavo molto rilassante e anche adrenalinico per certi versi, ma avevo ben chiaro che il gioco riguardava un livello prettamente sessuale, che non escludeva una forma dell'affetto, ma avevo ben chiaro a quale livello di affetto e intimità concedevo l'accesso, ed era un livello che viveva in un tempo definito, che iniziava a finiva nello stesso incontro...e l'adrenalina riguardava proprio il giocare con quel tempo e con la fine di un tempo e l'inizio del successivo...ma era una relazione che viveva una dimensione parallela e che non si intersecava con la realtà della mia vita. La mia vita proseguiva a prescindere e non era per niente scontato che dopo una fine ci fosse un inizio...ogni volta era ri-giocare, e anche la comunicazione scorreva su quel filo di tensione che andava ad esplorare esattamente quella tensione di ri-inizio...
> 
> ho la netta sensazione che tu sovrapponga un po' di cose e che tu non abbia ben chiaro a che bisogni stai cercando risposta..ma probabilmente ho una lettura ingenua di te


Ribadisco ben tornata


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ti trovo in splendida forma, amica mia


ho passato delle buone vacanze 

tu come stai?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un tempo, non molto lontano, c'era una certa kassia qui....


Mi aspettavo una sua risposta in chiaro, chi tace acconsente ( alle accuse mosseGLI) evidentemente.


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ipazia ti adoro perché  non capisco o mai un c....o di quello che dici. Però lo dici bene



c... 

 ....intendi cazzo? 
si può dire ...fra l'altro la trovo una parola anche romantica talvolta

ciao a te

(chiacchiere e distintivo eh..!)


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco ben tornata




e buongiorno a te!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...non mi ha detto però se ha gli addominali....


Li avrà come me ... accuratamente nascosti.


----------



## Eratò (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo una sua risposta in chiaro, chi tace acconsente ( alle accuse mosseGLI) evidentemente.


Mha...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> c...
> 
> ....intendi cazzo?
> si può dire ...fra l'altro la trovo una parola anche romantica talvolta
> ...


Sai che hai sempre ragione ... tranne sulla birra ... ti ribalto


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sai che hai sempre ragione ... tranne sulla birra ... ti ribalto


...io non ho mai ragione...ci mancherebbe!

sono gli altri ad aver torto 

sulla birra....continuo a sostenere che il rischio, per te ovviamente, di finire rotolando sotto il tavolo sia molto, molto alto


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...io non ho mai ragione...ci mancherebbe!
> 
> sono gli altri ad aver torto
> 
> sulla birra....continuo a sostenere che il rischio, per te ovviamente, di finire rotolando sotto il tavolo sia molto, molto alto


Bene .... accetterà il rischio ... magari questa estate quando sarai in minigonna


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Bene .... accetter*à* il rischio ... magari questa estate quando sarai in minigonna


chi lo accetterà??

...ups...solo in estate le minigonne?:facepalm:

...sbaglio il dress code invernale mi sa...


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Li avrà come me ... accuratamente nascosti.


...su non essere geloso...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> chi lo accetterà??
> 
> ...ups...solo in estate le minigonne?:facepalm:
> 
> ...sbaglio il dress code invernale mi sa...


Ma infatti una mini con calze coprenti e un bel paio di stivali  per esempio  va benissimo per l'inverno :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti una mini con calze coprenti e un bel paio di stivali  per esempio  va benissimo per l'inverno :rotfl:


Ah ecco! Mi rassicuri 

Io preferisco le autoreggenti...dici che vanno ugualmente bene? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah ecco! Mi rassicuri
> 
> Io preferisco le autoreggenti...dici che vanno ugualmente bene? :rotfl:


Io sono una sponsor ufficiale delle auto reggenti  Però certe coprenti mi intrigano


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti una mini con calze coprenti e un bel paio di stivali  per esempio  va benissimo per l'inverno :rotfl:





ipazia ha detto:


> Ah ecco! Mi rassicuri
> 
> Io preferisco le autoreggenti...dici che vanno ugualmente bene? :rotfl:



minigonna??? autoreggenti ???
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vado a vivere a key west dove le donne (o forse gli uomini ) mi assomigliano, trovo la mia taglia di costume e fa sempre caldo, così le calze manco le metto


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah ecco! Mi rassicuri
> 
> Io preferisco le autoreggenti...dici che vanno ugualmente bene? :rotfl:


Si. ... allora ok anche in inverno ...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...su non essere geloso...


Ho deciso ... per questa estate tornerò a mostrare i miei addominali ... lo faccio per te


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ho deciso ... per questa estate tornerò a mostrare i miei addominali ... lo faccio per te


...uhau questa si che è una vera dichiarazione...:inlove:


----------



## peracotta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sul fatto poi di prendere in giro l'autore del thread, ma cara come ti  permetti? Finalmente arriva qualcuno che mi indirizza nella maniera  corretta per poter far strage di cuori e tu lo tratti così?[emoji35]





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stage e' un lapsus freudiano ? :mrgreen:


Accetto stagiste... :smile:



oro.blu ha detto:


> ...non mi ha detto però se ha gli addominali....


Ho messo una foto nel profilo. Così chi vuol dar fiato alla bocca almeno adesso ha un motivo.


Nicka ha detto:


> Sulla legittimità del thread: Qui dentro ogni thread è legittimo, lo  sfottimento sta nel fatto che non è un sito di incontri e annunci, è un  sito in cui si parla di tradimento nelle sue sfaccettature, ma diciamo  che il conoscere gente e instaurarci rapporti è un effetto collaterale,  non il fine del forum. Io poi sfotto perchè ho sempre sfottuto le storie  che mi paiono buffe.


Ma io non mi sento sfottuto. Capisco benissimo sia la voglia di giocare che il sarcasmo, l'invidia o la diffidenza di chi sente qualcuno di nuovo entrare nel "proprio spazio" (che poi è un sito internet, perciò qui di legittimo proprietario c'è solo l'admin). 
Voglio uscire con qualcuno e non ne faccio proprio mistero, ma in prima battuta ho aperto la discussione per presentarmi, raccontare la mia storia e capire attraverso il confronto e la vostra esperienza se sono io a sbagliare approccio al tradimento. Peraltro, se posso permettermi l'osservazione, mi pare che nei vari thread ne manchi uno apposito e "in rilievo" per stabilire cosa sia "lecito o no" in questo forum, quindi io ho fatto come mi pare.
Peraltro, fino ad ora solo Ipazia ha argomentato dandomi un feedback serio; che io possa condividerlo o meno, questa è un'altra storia, ma almeno mi ha dato una sua visione della cosa.


ipazia ha detto:


> ho la netta sensazione che tu sovrapponga un po'  di cose e che tu non abbia ben chiaro a che bisogni stai cercando  risposta..ma probabilmente ho una lettura ingenua di te :mrgreen:


Uff, Ipa, sei intelligente ma bisogna spiegarti tutto!


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Uff, Ipa, sei intelligente ma bisogna spiegarti tutto!


E spiega 

Sono lieta di incontrare discordanze...e mi piace godere dello spazio di confronto in cui emergono...

sempre sia uno spazio stimolante...per me


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono una sponsor ufficiale delle auto reggenti  Però certe coprenti mi intrigano


Le autoreggenti sono una di quelle poche direzioni in cui sento sbocciare amore...anche a prima vista 

...sulle coprenti...in effetti alcune hanno un loro perchè, intriganti sì!...ma sono di gusti difficili a riguardo, per la verità


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si. ... allora ok anche in inverno ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

..il dress code è una di quelle poche cose in cui si riesce a comunicare in modo binario!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Accetto stagiste... :smile:
> 
> Ho messo una foto nel profilo. Così chi vuol dar fiato alla bocca almeno adesso ha un motivo.
> 
> ...


Nel senso che acceti Ryo come eventuale stagista ? 
non mi sembra tu abbia fatto qualcosa di illecito 
Su ipazia contaci, avrai innumerevoli feedback


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le autoreggenti sono una di quelle poche direzioni in cui sento sbocciare amore...anche a prima vista
> 
> ...sulle coprenti...in effetti alcune hanno un loro perchè, intriganti sì!...ma sono di gusti difficili a riguardo, per la verità


Ma anche io, ho solo due paia di coprenti,,considerando la quantità di calze che puoi trovare in commercio mentre ho almeno una 15 di paia di auto reggenti di varie fatture e vari colori 
Comunque tengo a precisare che adoro l'estate perché adoro andare senza calze e in sandali


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Uff, Ipa, sei intelligente ma bisogna spiegarti tutto!


Adesso sono cazzi tuoi [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> minigonna??? autoreggenti ???
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> vado a vivere a key west dove le donne (o forse gli uomini ) mi assomigliano, trovo la mia taglia di costume e fa sempre caldo, così le calze manco le metto


che sciocca!!:rotfl::rotfl:

ma che te frega di key west? porta key west da te...e fai quel che vuoi! (freddo permettendo...qui, senza calze, sarebbe problematico in questo periodo...uff...)

..ma quelle scarpe sono tue?...mi piacciono


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che acceti Ryo come eventuale stagista ?
> non mi sembra tu abbia fatto qualcosa di illecito
> Su ipazia contaci, avrai innumerevoli feedback


Fiamma, mi ci vedi come stagista? 
Ci vuole troppa dedizione e disciplina, io sono un testone [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Accetto stagiste... :smile:
> 
> 
> Ho messo una foto nel profilo. Così chi vuol dar fiato alla bocca almeno adesso ha un motivo.
> ...


Mi ero  dimenticata la DOMANDA : sei glabro ?


----------



## Alessandra (10 Gennaio 2016)

Peracotta, 
Abbiamo una cosa in comune: gli addominali 

Cmq complimenti


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Fiamma, mi ci vedi come stagista?
> Ci vuole troppa dedizione e disciplina, io sono un testone [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Ha quotato me che quotavo te... Sono risalita  alla fonte


----------



## JON (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sento sfottuto. Capisco benissimo sia la voglia di giocare che il sarcasmo, l'invidia o la diffidenza di chi sente qualcuno di nuovo entrare nel "proprio spazio" (che poi è un sito internet, perciò qui di legittimo proprietario c'è solo l'admin).
> Voglio uscire con qualcuno di nuovo e non ne faccio proprio mistero, ma in prima battuta ho aperto la discussione per presentarmi, raccontare la mia storia e capire attraverso il confronto e la vostra esperienza se sono io a sbagliare approccio al tradimento. Peraltro, se posso permettermi l'osservazione, mi pare che nei vari thread ne manca uno apposito e "in rilievo" per stabilire cosa sia "lecito o no" in questo forum, quindi io ho fatto come mi pare.


E qui in effetti si fa un po' come pare.
Premettendo che non provo alcuna invidia, preciso che il mio tono era assolutamente scherzoso... ma questo penso che l'hai capito. Perché capirai, mentre tu cerchi affetto c'è chi come me qui ci viene per rilassarsi.

Non è proprio nel set-up di questo forum il tuo tipo di approccio... però penso che si possa fare. E non ti tedierò con le mie considerazioni, tu non cerchi consigli.

Mi spieghi una cosa? Ma ti sei esposto solo qui o anche in altri posti?


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche io, ho solo due paia di coprenti,,considerando la quantità di calze che puoi trovare in commercio mentre ho almeno una 15 di paia di auto reggenti di varie fatture e vari colori
> Comunque tengo a precisare che adoro l'estate perché adoro andare senza calze e in sandali


belle le autoreggenti :inlove:

ti quoto sul senza calze...e quando posso anche senza sandali!


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> belle le autoreggenti :inlove:
> 
> ti quoto sul senza calze...e quando posso anche senza sandali!


vai in giro a piedi nudi? [emoji15] 
Ah, comunque ciao [emoji4]


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> vai in giro a piedi nudi? [emoji15]
> Ah, comunque ciao [emoji4]


Bello no ?


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bello no ?


Eh, dipende. Se vivi in campagna o in montagna sì. Da me in Brianza c'è solo asfalto, e d'estate andare in giro a piedi nudi è improponibile, a meno di essere o fachiri o masochisti.

...o Ipazia [emoji57]


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Eh, dipende. Se vivi in campagna o in montagna sì. Da me in Brianza c'è solo asfalto, e d'estate andare in giro a piedi nudi è improponibile, a meno di essere o fachiri o masochisti.
> 
> ...o Ipazia [emoji57]


In effetti, vado scalza a casa ed in giardino, in estate ... Vivo ai margini di un bosco 

P.s sono la nonna di cappuccetto rosso e mi son mangiata il lupo


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Peracotta,
> Abbiamo una cosa in comune: gli addominali
> 
> Cmq complimenti


Visto adesso la foto, sono su tapatalk [emoji33] 
Diffido sempre dei maschi glabri, a meno che lo facciano per specifiche attività sportive..
Te piuttosto che ci fai qui? Non avevi un full immersion ellenico oggi? [emoji57]


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti, vado scalza a casa ed in giardino, in estate ... Vivo ai margini di un bosco
> 
> P.s sono la nonna di cappuccetto rosso e mi son mangiata il lupo [emoji14]


Povero lupo [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Alessandra (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Visto adesso la foto, sono su tapatalk [emoji33]
> Diffido sempre dei maschi glabri, a meno che lo facciano per specifiche attività sportive..
> Te piuttosto che ci fai qui? Non avevi un full immersion ellenico oggi? [emoji57]


Fra un'ora lo vedo.
Stamattina ho fatto l'ultima sessione di fatica della settimana....mI manca un kg da perdere. ...


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Fra un'ora lo vedo.
> Stamattina ho fatto l'ultima sessione di fatica della settimana....mI manca un kg da perdere. ...


Dai tranquilla, vedrai che non saranno quei pochi grammi in più a rovinarti la serata [emoji6]  se fosse così, a perderci è lui...
Ti faccio il mio in bocca al lupo [emoji8]


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Fra un'ora lo vedo.
> Stamattina ho fatto l'ultima sessione di fatica della settimana....mI manca un kg da perdere. ...


A meno  che non abbia un occhio bionico e computerizzato dubito che possa notare un kg in più od in meno


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Accetto stagiste... :smile:
> 
> 
> Ho messo una foto nel profilo. Così chi vuol dar fiato alla bocca almeno adesso ha un motivo.


Complimenti per la foto :up::up:
Mi dispiace che ti senti deriso. Guarda che io non sono migliore di te (anzi). Solo sono andata in un altro sito... Se vuoi ridere di me leggi il mio 3d "ho saltato il fosso" e ti accorgerai che alla fine siamo simili...solo che io non ho il tuo fisico 
Quando sono arrivata ne ho sentite di cose sul mio conto...c'era anche chi pensava fossi un uomo. Ma qui siamo anche questo. :linguaccia:



ipazia ha detto:


> che sciocca!!:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma che te frega di key west? porta key west da te...e fai quel che vuoi! (freddo permettendo...qui, senza calze, sarebbe problematico in questo periodo...uff...)
> 
> ..ma quelle scarpe sono tue?...mi piacciono


 le scarpe sono mie...adoro le cose strane e particolari. Grazie 

Ho detto Key West perché fa caldo e preferisco stare "poco vestita" e la gente è tutta un po' matta  e non ti guarda strano se sei matta anche tu, se sei un po' in carne ma esci con le gonne troppo corte o le magliette troppo scollate... 
Qui da noi la gente è troppo puritana e non ha di meglio che sparlarti dietro se hai un rotolino di ciccia che si vede sotto il vestito troppo stretto. Ed io che sono anche insicura questa cosa mi ferisce profondamente. e mi riduco ad essere l'ombra della persona che vorrei essere...


----------



## Alessandra (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A meno  che non abbia un occhio bionico e computerizzato dubito che possa notare un kg in più od in meno


:rotfl:

Vero....ma è una cosa mia


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Vero....ma è una cosa mia


Si lo avevi già detto


----------



## Horny (10 Gennaio 2016)

non è vero 
:sci:
io ti ho risposto molto seriamente.
anzi, essendo della tua stessa città, dato che mi stai simpatico,
mi offro come tuo 'chaperon'........
per foto del profilo cosa intendi?
non la vedo, a meno che non si tratti del torace dell'avatar.
e cosa vuoi che mi freghi del torace di chicchessia.....:idea:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> non è vero
> :sci:
> io ti ho risposto molto seriamente.
> anzi, essendo della tua stessa città, dato che mi stai simpatico,
> ...


Horny smonteresti pure l'incredibile hulk


----------



## peracotta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Divido in due la risposta; part1:


ipazia ha detto:


> E spiega :smile:
> Sono lieta di incontrare discordanze...e mi piace godere dello spazio di confronto in cui emergono...
> sempre sia uno spazio stimolante...per me :mrgreen:


Riassumo: non sono il tipo da tradire raccontando all'amante un sacco di palle, voglio passare con questa persona del tempo di qualità rispettandola il più possibile senza mai cadere nello squallore, ma non ho ancora capito se possano davvero esserci rispetto/comprensione/parità in un rapporto extraconiugale. 
Per il resto: hai condiviso le tue esperienze, sembri una donna intelligente e mi fido del tuo giudizio e della tua ipotesi di andare a sfracellarsi quando entrano in ballo dei sentimenti più profondi. 
Ma ho visto il tuo medesimo approccio, quel tira/molla che hai descritto ed in cui chiedevi ai tuoi amanti un continuo ri-conquistarti e ri-mettere in discussione tutto daccapo ogni volta, come atteggiamento tipico di persone che esigono continue conferme perché in realtà 1) al di là della prosopopea sono effettivamente molto insicure 2) non sono esse stesse fisiologicamente in grado di offrire alcuna sicurezza agli altri. 
Per me quello fa parte del famoso "personaggio". A me interessano le persone, pochissimo i personaggi. Perché mi appassiona la verità, non voglio conoscere solo gli splendori di qualcuno, ma anche le sue miserie e i suoi abissi. Trovo l'autenticità anche un po' sexy:victory:, mentre gli atteggiamenti costruiti mi smontano subito la libido.


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche io, ho solo due paia di  coprenti,,considerando la quantità di calze che puoi trovare in  commercio mentre ho almeno una 15 di paia di auto reggenti di varie  fatture e vari colori
> Comunque tengo a precisare che adoro l'estate perché adoro andare senza calze e in sandali :mrgreen:





ipazia ha detto:


> Le autoreggenti sono una di quelle poche direzioni in cui sento sbocciare amore...anche a prima vista :mrgreen:
> ...sulle coprenti...in effetti alcune hanno un loro perchè, intriganti  sì!...ma sono di gusti difficili a riguardo, per la verità


Sono un totale fan delle autoreggenti. In particolare, quelle bianche. Sulle gambe giuste sono irresistibili.


Horny ha detto:


> non è vero
> io ti ho risposto molto seriamente.
> anzi, essendo della tua stessa città, dato che mi stai simpatico,
> mi offro come tuo 'chaperon'........
> ...


Per un aperitivo sono sempre disponibile, Horny. 
Ma facciamo così: (anche se non ho idea se nemmeno questo faccia parte della policy del forum): siccome non conosco bene nessuna di voi; lascio di seguito un mail per contatto privato ed eventuale approfondimento della reciproca conoscenza: peracotta2016@gmail.com. Se a qualcuno va, mi scriva lì.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2016)

Rispondo seriamente: certo che può esistere un rapporto extra fatto di rispetto e di tutto quello che dici.
Per me è normale sia così


----------



## peracotta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Part2:


Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Diffido sempre dei maschi glabri, a meno che lo facciano per specifiche attività sportive..
> [emoji57]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi ero  dimenticata la DOMANDA : sei glabro ?


Sono così di natura, non faccio cose strane per esserlo. Ho preso da mio padre che a quasi 70 anni ha ancora tutti i capelli ma pochissimo vello. Se ti piacciono gli orsetti pelosi, mi sa che dovrai cercare altrove.



Alessandra ha detto:


> Peracotta,
> Abbiamo una cosa in comune: gli addominali :mrgreen:
> Cmq complimenti


Grazie. Non posso dire se sia vero, non avendoti presente. Immagino tu sia più giovane di me, giusto?
Spero non abbiamo in comune anche pettorali e braccia 


JON ha detto:


> Non è proprio nel set-up di questo forum il tuo tipo di approccio...  però penso che si possa fare. E non ti tedierò con le mie  considerazioni, tu non cerchi consigli.
> Mi spieghi una cosa? Ma ti sei esposto solo qui o anche in altri posti?


1) non è vero, accetto volentieri i tuoi consigli e considerazioni, se pertinenti e basati sulla tua esperienza diretta.
2)Solo qui. Ho googolato "tradimento" e questo è uno dei primi siti ad uscire.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Divido in due la risposta; part1:
> 
> Riassumo: non sono il tipo da tradire raccontando all'amante un sacco di palle, voglio passare con questa persona del tempo di qualità rispettandola il più possibile senza mai cadere nello squallore, ma non ho ancora capito se possano davvero esserci rispetto/comprensione/parità in un rapporto extraconiugale.
> Per il resto: hai condiviso le tue esperienze, sembri una donna intelligente e mi fido del tuo giudizio e della tua ipotesi di andare a sfracellarsi quando entrano in ballo dei sentimenti più profondi.
> ...


Tocca riconoscere che sei diretto e vai al punto.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Sono così di natura, non faccio cose strane per esserlo. Ho preso da mio padre che a quasi 70 anni ha ancora tutti i capelli ma pochissimo vello. Se ti piacciono gli orsetti pelosi, mi sa che dovrai cercare altrove.
> ...


Infatti non cerco nulla qui su tradì  
la domanda nacque spontanea vedendo il tuo avatar


----------



## peracotta (10 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispondo seriamente: certo che può esistere un rapporto extra fatto di rispetto e di tutto quello che dici. Per me è normale sia così


Ti fa onore pensarlo e mi piacerebbe parlarne visto che sei della mia città. Se ti va, contattami.


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tocca riconoscere che sei diretto e vai al punto.


Lo prendo come un grande complimento. Credo non ci si possa conoscere davvero da dietro lo schermo di un PC. E ci si può anche incontrare e passare una serata conoscendo qualcuno senza che debba necessariamente instaurarsi dell'altro, se non c'è chimica. Ma leggo che comunque tu non cerchi nulla del genere qui.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ti fa onore pensarlo e mi piacerebbe parlarne visto che sei della mia città. Se ti va, contattami.
> 
> Lo prendo come un grande complimento. Credo non ci si possa conoscere davvero da dietro lo schermo di un PC. E ci si può anche incontrare e passare una serata conoscendo qualcuno senza che debba necessariamente instaurarsi dell'altro, se non c'è chimica. Ma leggo che comunque tu non cerchi nulla del genere qui.


Non é che la penso così é che non concepisco un modo diverso di vivere queste situazioni


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ti fa onore pensarlo e mi piacerebbe parlarne visto che sei della mia città. Se ti va, contattami.
> 
> Lo prendo come un grande complimento. Credo non ci si possa conoscere davvero da dietro lo schermo di un PC. E ci si può anche incontrare e passare una serata conoscendo qualcuno senza che debba necessariamente instaurarsi dell'altro, se non c'è chimica. Ma leggo che comunque tu non cerchi nulla del genere qui.


si infatti non sto cercando qualcuno qui


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si infatti non sto cercando qualcuno qui


Nooooooooooooooo [emoji33] 
Ma se ti giro intorno da mesi?
E dillo prima, tutti i miei [emoji8] postati al vento [emoji22] 

Vabbè, ti voglio bene lo stesso [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooo [emoji33]
> Ma se ti giro intorno da mesi?
> E dillo prima, tutti i miei [emoji8] postati al vento [emoji22]
> 
> Vabbè, ti voglio bene lo stesso [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


Fratellino deciditi però, non è che puoi fare la corte a tutte...
io veglio


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Fratellino deciditi però, non è che puoi fare la corte a tutte...
> io veglio


Ma Fiamma lo sa che il mio è amore platonico, il mio cuore lo concedo solo alla mogliettina Spot ( [emoji173] )


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2016)

Pensavo pure io di mettere una foto degli addominali. Prima però mi devo depilare o si può fare anche nature?


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensavo pure io di mettere una foto degli addominali. Prima però mi devo depilare o si può fare anche nature?


Nature of course. Se la fai tu, la faccio anche io e facciamo un club di orsetti pelosi del cuore


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensavo pure io di mettere una foto degli addominali. Prima però mi devo depilare o si può fare anche nature?





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Nature of course. Se la fai tu, la faccio anche io e facciamo un club di orsetti pelosi del cuore


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2016)

*comunque*

prima che qualche animo senzibbile gridi all'attacco degli utenti nuovi vorrei dire un paio di cose:
non so se si era capito ma io non volevo sapere davvero degli inciuci di cui era venuta a conoscenza ehm... bettypage.
Lo chiamano sarcasmo.
Perchè quando uno dice dicendo di non voler dire si chiama supercazzola e di solito ha lo scopo di voler attirare l'attenzione su quello che si è dichiarato di non voler dire. E di lasciare un alone di dubbi ed equivoci. E' un giochino vecchio, vecchio. 
Seconda cosa: per me uno qui può fare quello che vuole, basta che non faccia casini che poi ammorbano l'etere per settimane, mesi, anni.
Siamo tutti adulti e più o meno senzienti. O almeno dovremmo esserlo.

P.S.
Peracotta da quella foto si capisce molto di te, si vede subito che sei un grande ascoltatore e che sei uno molto rispettoso.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


>


Vuoi partecipare anche tu, sorellina? Che tanto il vello è di famiglia


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Nature of course. Se la fai tu, la faccio anche io e facciamo un club di orsetti pelosi del cuore


ohhh meno male. Perchè passi la schiena ma il petto io non lo depilo.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prima che qualche animo senzibbile gridi all'attacco degli utenti nuovi vorrei dire un paio di cose:
> non so se si era capito ma io non volevo sapere davvero degli inciuci di cui era venuta a conoscenza ehm... bettypage.
> Lo chiamano sarcasmo.
> Perchè quando uno dice dicendo di non voler dire si chiama supercazzola e di solito ha lo scopo di voler attirare l'attenzione su quello che si è dichiarato di non voler dire. E di lasciare un alone di dubbi ed equivoci. E' un giochino vecchio, vecchio.
> ...


Si spettegola tra le mura qui ....ops tra le mail 



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Vuoi partecipare anche tu, sorellina? Che tanto il vello è di famiglia


Fratellino, lo sai che sono una fan del "tutto liscio" ti ricordi?? Mi avete persino preso in giro


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> P.S.
> Peracotta da quella foto si capisce molto di te, si vede subito che sei un grande ascoltatore e che sei uno molto rispettoso.


Portiamolo a una qualche nostra cena...magari ascolta anche noi... Tu che dici?! 
Organizziamo?!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Fratellino deciditi però, non è che puoi fare la corte a tutte...
> io veglio


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Portiamolo a una qualche nostra cena...magari ascolta anche noi... Tu che dici?!
> 
> Organizziamo?!



Eh non lo so. Tu mica sei milf. Potresti innamorarti e rovinarti il futuro. Mi sa che abbiamo un nuovo Lothar qui, stai attenta quando ricevi mp, potrebbe esserti fatale.


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prima che qualche animo senzibbile gridi all'attacco degli utenti nuovi vorrei dire un paio di cose:
> non so se si era capito ma io non volevo sapere davvero degli inciuci di cui era venuta a conoscenza ehm... bettypage.
> Lo chiamano sarcasmo.
> Perchè quando uno dice dicendo di non voler dire* si chiama supercazzola* e di solito ha lo scopo di voler attirare l'attenzione su quello che si è dichiarato di non voler dire. E di lasciare un alone di dubbi ed equivoci. E' un giochino vecchio, vecchio.
> ...


Come se fosse antani insomma....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Come se fosse antani insomma....



Con scappellamento a destra. Per due.


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh non lo so. Tu mica sei milf. Potresti innamorarti e rovinarti il futuro. Mi sa che abbiamo un nuovo Lothar qui, stai attenta quando ricevi mp, potrebbe esserti fatale.


Pfffffffffff...Che noia!!! 
Vado prima a farmi ingravidare allora...dammi un annetto di tempo e organizziamo!


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

ho letto soltanto adesso il proseguimento del 3d... ero rimasta ai complimenti per il nuovo avatar di Spleen..

intanto @bettypage: carina l'espressione "sottobosco del forum", è tua? 

quoto Nicka, Sbriciolata e Fiammetta (non posso dare verdi a nessuna delle 3) su tutta la quesione gossip/inciuci.

Ribadisco con una punta di amarena che io manco un inciucio piccino picciò, mai na gioia.

@peracotta: ho letto i tuoi interventi e la tua risposta al mio commento scherzoso dell'età.. devo dire che ti stai dimostrando simpatico, arguto e sei stato al gioco... quindi, benvenuto!

complimenti per l'avatar  anche se io preferisco gli uomini villosi.... peli e barba incolta


----------



## Carola (11 Gennaio 2016)

A me sto pera cotta e' simpa mo gli scrivo e organizziamo L inciucio


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> A me sto pera cotta e' simpa mo gli scrivo e organizziamo L inciucio


Finalmente, brava. Perché qui c'è poco da scherzare. Domanda ed offerta sono più che chiare, quelle di peracotta intendo.

PS: Sbriola', questa non è roba per te, anche se sei una milf a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2016)

Vorrei fare presente che questo continuo costringermi all'angolo, questo reiterato tentativo di tarparmi le ali potrebbe farmi cadere in depressione. La considero un tentativo di manipolazione del pensiero, una suggestione al limite della violenza psicologica. Altro che azioni di guerriglia contro i nuovi utenti. Qui si vuole negare ad un tacco 12 di esprimere tutto il suo potenziale.


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei fare presente che questo continuo costringermi all'angolo, questo reiterato tentativo di tarparmi le ali potrebbe farmi cadere in depressione. La considero un tentativo di manipolazione del pensiero, una suggestione al limite della violenza psicologica. Altro che azioni di guerriglia contro i nuovi utenti. Qui si vuole negare ad un tacco 12 di esprimere tutto il suo potenziale.


Secondo me è meglio che ti ritiri.

Sempre con quel noioso tacco 12 e solo quello. Manco una variante di 15 o 10...una plateau....un sandalo alla schiava con intrecci fin sotto il ginocchio...boh. Qui c'è bisogno di dolcezza, poi fai pure come ti pare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Secondo me è meglio che ti ritiri.
> 
> Sempre con quel noioso tacco 12 e solo quello. Manco una variante di 15 o 10...una plateau....un sandalo alla schiava con intrecci fin sotto il ginocchio...boh. Qui c'è bisogno di dolcezza, poi fai pure come ti pare.



Ma la dolcezza viene dopo. Solo quando hai accuratamente sollecitato la pelle con uno scudiscio riesci ad apprezzare appieno una carezza. Ma che parlo a fare. I soliti provinciali benpensanti.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Part2:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Famme capi'...
Tu sei tartarugato glabro capellone palestrato indi anche figo e abiti a Milano e non trovi nessuna femmina in giro tanto che devi metterti ad adescare avatar su un forum?
Non dirmelo.
Allora io non ho speranze.
Nessuno di noi maschi ha più speranze.
Ci dovremo trastullare da soli per l'eternità, o almeno, fino alla pensione, che più o meno è la stessa cosa.
Ma... in palestra... nessuna milfona interessata ai bicipiti e alle gonadi?
Su Facebook non hai la file delle amiche che potresti conoscere, che di solito fanno capire le loro intenzioni apponendo foto al mare in costume... costume... insomma, quella roba che vagamente ti copre per arginare la censura di FB.
Non sai cantare per andare in un coro dove l'80% sono tutte di sesso femminile?
Non ti iscrivi a un corso di nuoto, di fotografia...?
Un aperitivo in corso Como?
Un giro all'Esselunga di via Papiniano?
Un cuccaggio alla Hoepli?
Ma insomma... non dirmi che noi uomini siamo ridotti così, dai...
Dammi una speranza che ci sia altra vita oltre la Terra.
OK. 
E' morto Bowie.
Accidenti.
Il mio idolo di gioventù.


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Famme capi'...
> Tu sei tartarugato glabro capellone palestrato indi anche figo e abiti a Milano e non trovi nessuna femmina in giro tanto che devi metterti ad adescare avatar su un forum?
> Non dirmelo.
> Allora io non ho speranze.
> ...



:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2016)

Grande, unico Bowie .mi dispiace moltissimo


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Famme capi'...
> Tu sei tartarugato glabro capellone palestrato indi anche figo e abiti a Milano e non trovi nessuna femmina in giro tanto che devi metterti ad adescare avatar su un forum?
> Non dirmelo.
> Allora io non ho speranze.
> ...


O di teatro ancora meglio... una mia amica lo sta facendo e la percentuale è ancora più alta


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Famme capi'...
> Tu sei tartarugato glabro capellone palestrato indi anche figo e abiti a Milano e non trovi nessuna femmina in giro tanto che devi metterti ad adescare avatar su un forum?
> Non dirmelo.
> Allora io non ho speranze.
> ...




Mi giunge voce che ultimamente al supermarket si cucca alla grande, che sia per questo che mia moglie non vuole mandarmi da solo a fare la spesa e ci vuole andare sempre lei da sola?


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Famme capi'...
> Tu sei tartarugato glabro capellone palestrato indi anche figo e abiti a Milano e non trovi nessuna femmina in giro tanto che devi metterti ad adescare avatar su un forum?
> Non dirmelo.
> Allora io non ho speranze.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sul neretto.... tristezza.


----------



## Carola (11 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Famme capi'...
> Tu sei tartarugato glabro capellone palestrato indi anche figo e abiti a Milano e non trovi nessuna femmina in giro tanto che devi metterti ad adescare avatar su un forum?
> Non dirmelo.
> Allora io non ho speranze.
> ...


Anche il mio idolo Bowie


----------



## Carola (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> O di teatro ancora meglio... una mia amica lo sta facendo e la percentuale è ancora più alta


Anche i corsi latino americani dicono colleghi ben informati 
C'è un po di tutto pare ma risultati quasi garantiti


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi giunge voce che ultimamente al supermarket si cucca alla grande, che sia per questo che mia moglie non vuole mandarmi da solo a fare la spesa e ci vuole andare sempre lei da sola?


Non parlatemi di Esselunga che mi partono pensieri sconcissimi...
Grazie!


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche i corsi latino americani dicono colleghi ben informati
> C'è un po di tutto pare ma risultati quasi garantiti


ma in effetti mi sa tutti i corsi... disegno, fotografia, recitazione,danza... la verità è che le donne in genere sono più attive, soprattutto col passare degli anni. Gli uomini col tempo si impigriscono, escono poco... al massimo il calcetto, la palestra.


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non parlatemi di Esselunga che mi partono pensieri sconcissimi...
> Grazie!


ma il nome, dici?


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non parlatemi di Esselunga che mi partono pensieri sconcissimi...
> Grazie!


Posso fare la faccina che sbava? Per non dire nei centri commerciali in Germania....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Famme capi'...
> Tu sei tartarugato glabro capellone palestrato indi anche figo e abiti a Milano e non trovi nessuna femmina in giro tanto che devi metterti ad adescare avatar su un forum?
> Non dirmelo.
> Allora io non ho speranze.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma il nome, dici?


No no...proprio il super...mi evoca robe zozze!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ho letto soltanto adesso il proseguimento del 3d... ero rimasta ai complimenti per il nuovo avatar di Spleen..
> 
> intanto @bettypage: carina l'espressione "sottobosco del forum", è tua?
> 
> ...


Sai che ci sta bene " punta di amarena " ? Rende il tutto più accattivante


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Famme capi'...
> Tu sei tartarugato glabro capellone palestrato indi anche figo e abiti a Milano e non trovi nessuna femmina in giro tanto che devi metterti ad adescare avatar su un forum?
> Non dirmelo.
> Allora io non ho speranze.
> ...


Tu sei troppo informato  hai nulla da aggiungere a tua discolpa ?


----------



## Horny (11 Gennaio 2016)

lascio anche io il mio contatto,
nel caso il Principe Azzurro volesse scrivermi: hornymilfliving@gmail.com.
si peracotta, ti contatto e ci accordiamo sicuramente.
così poi ti sponsorizzo
:lipstick:
ps
danny caro, non abbatterti.
appena conosco pera te lo presento, così poi uscite assieme a cuccare.


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ma in che città vivete?
Io al super mai quagliato niente.

Al massimo in stazione. Qualche volta.

Tutti miti, come quello delle librerie...


----------



## Horny (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma in che città vivete?
> Io al super mai quagliato niente.
> 
> Al massimo in stazione. Qualche volta.
> ...


:carneval: io al super SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII,
(ma sarebbe stato meglio di no :wide-grin
e di recente un capo stazione mi ha invitata a bere un caffè da lui


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> :carneval: io al super SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII,
> (ma sarebbe stato meglio di no :wide-grin
> e di recente un capo stazione mi ha invitata a bere un caffè da lui


Ah però. Facciamo progressi  Grande!
Io zero, e sto iniziando a preoccuparmi seriamente.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma in che città vivete?
> Io al super mai quagliato niente.
> 
> Al massimo in stazione. Qualche volta.
> ...



cioè fa te se non son cessa...un anno in palestra MAI qualiato nemmeno lì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma ora mi sono iscritta in un altra


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma in che città vivete?
> Io al super mai quagliato niente.
> 
> Al massimo in stazione. Qualche volta.
> ...



Perché  ti  fai gli affari tuoi. Chi e' in cerca attacca bottone e non demorde.  Dai oggi dai domani capita.


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> cioè fa te se non son cessa...un anno in palestra MAI qualiato nemmeno lì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma ora mi sono iscritta in un altra


io sto solo a 2 mesi... ma la situazione mi pare statica.
Dato che Horny mi ha abbondonata, vuoi diventare la mia compagna di cessitudine?


----------



## Horny (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ah però. Facciamo progressi  Grande!
> Io zero, e sto iniziando a preoccuparmi seriamente.


ma noooooooooooooooooooooooo
:donna:
al super ho conosciuto Altro, il tizio con cui ebbi quella
"relazione" per un paio di anni.
il capostazione invece è recente ma.....ti pare???
nono, purtroppo ancora nulla.
vediamo ora se mi scrive il Principe Azz sul contatto che ho lasciato.
ti tengo aggiornata


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma in che città vivete?
> Io al super mai quagliato niente.
> 
> Al massimo in stazione. Qualche volta.
> ...


Si, ma come vedi le occasioni si possono anche creare...peracotta docet.

Anzi a 'sto punto metto al vostro servizio il mio genio (e solo quello), propongo la creazione di una nuova sezione, protetta naturalmente, chiamata, banalmente ma efficacemente, "INCONTRI".


----------



## Horny (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> cioè fa te se non son cessa...un anno in palestra MAI qualiato nemmeno lì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma ora mi sono iscritta in un altra


:up: bravissima 
ma hai scritto a peracotta?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma come vedi le occasioni si possono anche creare...peracotta docet.
> 
> Anzi a 'sto punto metto al vostro servizio il mio genio (e solo quello), propongo la creazione di una nuova sezione, protetta naturalmente, chiamata, banalmente ma efficacemente, "INCONTRI".


Anche Del terzo tipo ?


----------



## Horny (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> io sto solo a 2 mesi... ma la situazione mi pare statica.
> Dato che Horny mi ha abbondonata, vuoi diventare la mia compagna di cessitudine?


due mesi  io gli ultimi rapporti sessuali li ho avuti nel 2014....fai un po' te.
comunque ci sono stati periodi pure più lunghi, solo che questo rischia di protrarsi all'infinito.


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche Del terzo tipo ?


 Mo aspetta. Cominciamo cosi, poi apriamo le sottosezioni per gli incontri particolari.


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma come vedi le occasioni si possono anche creare...peracotta docet.
> 
> Anzi a 'sto punto metto al vostro servizio il mio genio (e solo quello), propongo la creazione di una nuova sezione, protetta naturalmente, chiamata, banalmente ma efficacemente, "INCONTRI".



Cacchio non scrive piu ma dovrei chiedere scusa a Biri che diceva che era un puttanaio sto forum, io mai avrei sospeppato fosse utile anche per scopare!  

Dopo la 'regina di cuori'  pero' mi sono ricreduta.


----------



## Horny (11 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cacchio non scrive piu ma dovrei chiedere scusa a Biri che diceva che era un puttanaio sto forum, io mai avrei sospeppato fosse utile anche per scopare!
> 
> Dopo la 'regina di cuori'  pero' mi sono ricreduta.


ma come  betty ci scriveva testé di inciuci da sottobosco.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> io sto solo a 2 mesi... ma la situazione mi pare statica.
> Dato che Horny mi ha abbondonata, vuoi diventare la mia compagna di cessitudine?


:forza:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> :up: bravissima
> ma hai scritto a peracotta?


----------



## Horny (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


>


a me non hai scritto ....attendo tua mail.
:ideara scrivo pure a ecate  dalla mail milfliving


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> io sto solo a 2 mesi... ma la situazione mi pare statica.
> Dato che Horny mi ha abbondonata, vuoi diventare la mia compagna di cessitudine?


Ma se vuoi una compagna di cessitudine devi chiedere a me!!


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma in che città vivete?
> Io al super mai quagliato niente.
> 
> Al massimo in stazione. Qualche volta.
> ...


Mai quagliato nemmeno io... 
Era solo una fantasia perversa...


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> a me non hai scritto ....attendo tua mail.
> :ideara scrivo pure a ecate  dalla mail milfliving


Fatto.


----------



## peracotta (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Famme capi'...
> Tu sei tartarugato glabro capellone palestrato indi anche figo e abiti a  Milano e non trovi nessuna femmina in giro tanto che devi metterti ad  adescare avatar su un forum?
> Non dirmelo.
> Allora io non ho speranze.
> ...


Danny, non ti conoscevo ma sei uno spasso!! Ho riso veramente di gusto leggendoti!
Il  fatto è questo: non ho voglia di conoscere qualcuna che mi interessa  per poi spiegarle tutta la mia storia e metterla in condizione di  decidere se accettare o meno la situazione. Non voglio far perdere tempo  a nessuno, e per il mio già citato senso di rispetto (condivisibile o  meno) non me la sentirei di iniziare una relazione sgemba in partenza.  Per questo sono venuto qui: pensando di trovare gente vaccinata circa  l'argomento "tradimento", e consapevole in partenza di cosa stiamo  parlando e di dove si va a parare.

Per il resto:
-In palestra conosco tutti e non è il caso di fare il piacione perché le voci girano in fretta.
-Su  Facebook sono super morigerato in quanto sotto stretta osservazione del  parentame quindi, tanto per capire quanto invece sono stato sfacciato  qui, su FB non c'è nemmeno mezza mia foto in costume al mare con mio figlio.
-Al  lavoro ci sono stagiste ventenni con cui prendo il caffé tutti i  giorni, con le quali durante la pausa pranzo vado a mangiare, a giocare a  Squash e a volte in piscina, ma è più forte di me: non mi attirano  proprio le ragazzine, perché sento un dislivello  esperienziale/intellettuale incolmabile e si tratta di piani per me più  imprescindibili che quello fisico.
-Ai corsi non vado perché già super-impegnato (lavoro, ho un bimbo con cui cerco di passare del tempo, vado in palestra). 
Mi  rimangono solo quel paio di ex che ancora mi fanno il filo (ma non mi  piacciono le minestre riscaldate) e una pazza pericolosa che si farebbe  sgamare immediatamente da suo marito...  
Insomma Danny, se non mi presenti nessuna tu, sono fritto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Carola ha detto:


> A me sto pera cotta e' simpa mo gli scrivo e organizziamo L inciucio


 Ma poi mica mi hai scritto, Carola. Così mi dai delle false illusioni:unhappy: haha


Nicka ha detto:


> No no...proprio il super...mi evoca robe zozze!!!


Se i bagni dell'Esselunga vicino a dove lavoro potessero parlare...


----------



## peracotta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> P.S.
> Peracotta da quella foto si capisce molto di te, si vede subito che sei un grande ascoltatore e che sei uno molto rispettoso.


Certo, e secondo la stessa "logica" tutte le ragazze bionde e con le gambe lunghe sono stupide, giusto? 
Ma poi, Sbriciolata, io non faccio per te perché sono più verso il dominante che il dominabile...:idea:



banshee ha detto:


> Ribadisco con una punta di amarena che io manco un inciucio piccino picciò, mai na gioia.
> @peracotta: ho letto i tuoi interventi e la tua risposta al mio commento  scherzoso dell'età.. devo dire che ti stai dimostrando simpatico,  arguto e sei stato al gioco... quindi, benvenuto!
> Complimenti per l'avatar  anche se io preferisco gli uomini villosi.... peli e barba incolta :mrgreen:


Banshee, forse forse non ti capitano inciuci perché nella firma sotto l'avatar praticamente hai una dichiarazione di matrimonio per Nobody? 
Grazie per il benvenuto, e comunque dopo i complimenti hai scritto che "preferisci" gli orsetti, non che disdegni in toto i liscietti... mumble mumble...


----------



## peracotta (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é che la penso così é che non concepisco un modo diverso di vivere queste situazioni


Neanche io. Ma invece l'esperienza con la mia collega mi ha insegnato che esistono tipi di persone che si relazionano a queste cose diversamente. Ti chiedo una cosa: fino ad ora viverla in questo modo ha causato più sofferenza a te o ad altri coinvolti?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> cioè fa te se non son cessa...un anno in palestra MAI qualiato nemmeno lì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma ora mi sono iscritta in un altra


Grande oro.blu. Insisti. Ma non guardare solo i lisci palestra ti narcisistica,  ci sono degli orsetti che potrebbero avere molto da darti.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma in che città vivete?
> Io al super mai quagliato niente.
> 
> Al massimo in stazione. Qualche volta.
> ...


Io alle Hoepli a Milano qualche anno fa ho conosciuto una... mi ha fermato lei.
Stavo sfogliando dei libri fotografici di gattini (!!!!)...


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Danny, non ti conoscevo ma sei uno spasso!! Ho riso veramente di gusto leggendoti!
> Il  fatto è questo: non ho voglia di conoscere qualcuna che mi interessa  per poi spiegarle tutta la mia storia e metterla in condizione di  decidere se accettare o meno la situazione. Non voglio far perdere tempo  a nessuno, e per il mio già citato senso di rispetto (condivisibile o  meno) non me la sentirei di iniziare una relazione sgemba in partenza.  Per questo sono venuto qui: *pensando di trovare gente vaccinata circa  l'argomento "tradimento*", e consapevole in partenza di cosa stiamo  parlando e di dove si va a parare.
> 
> Per il resto:
> ...


Sei fritto.

Cmq un mio amico ha conosciuto la sua tipa su Tiscali Chat. Niente da dire a proposito sulle possibilità offerte dalla rete, però non credo come affermi tu che con persone conosciute negli ambiti della vita reale tu sia costretto a spiegare tutta la storia. Se si tratta di quarantenni... di solito sono sposate e hanno i tuoi stessi problemi.
Per cui possono comprenderli e dare il giusto peso (per entrambi) alla eventuale storia tra di voi.
Tranne ovviamente la pazza pericolosa che citi, ma quella la puoi trovare anche on line.
Lascerei perdere anche le ex, condivido la cosa. Se sono ex una ragione c'è.
Riguardo alla vaccinazione, qui ci sono molte persone tradite oltre che traditori. E' una libera arena di scambi di esperienze e abbracci tra persone coinvolte in situazioni di tradimento (spesso loro malgrado).
Però sei simpatico...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Certo, e secondo la stessa "logica" tutte le ragazze bionde e con le gambe lunghe sono stupide, giusto?
> Ma poi, Sbriciolata, io non faccio per te perché sono più verso il dominante che il dominabile...:idea:
> 
> 
> ...



Mon petit chou, ma io mica stavo facendo della facile ironia. Dalla tua foto si capiscono tante cose, credimi. Basta avere gli strumenti per capire. Ed io naturalmente li ho. Non cercavi anche ascolto e comprensione? Come comprendo io, fidati... Non hai idea di quanto profondamente io possa comprendere. Ma ti capisco se ti ho intimorito, se ti ho messo soggezione. É la mia condanna. Gli uomini cercano prede facili: Docili conigliette, tenere cerbiatte dagli occhi imploranti. In pochi hanno nervi abbastanza saldi per la caccia della tigre. Ah... Che vita esta, che vita grama. Per fortuna c'è il web.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Neanche io. Ma invece l'esperienza con la mia collega mi ha insegnato che esistono tipi di persone che si relazionano a queste cose diversamente. Ti chiedo una cosa: fino ad ora viverla in questo modo ha causato più sofferenza a te o ad altri coinvolti?


La mia è una storia un po particolare ma mi nessuna differenza. A storia finita è rimasta una bellissima amicizia


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mon petit chou, ma io mica stavo facendo della facile ironia. *Dalla tua foto si capiscono tante cose*, *credimi. Basta avere gli strumenti per capire. Ed io naturalmente li ho.* Non cercavi anche ascolto e comprensione? Come comprendo io, fidati... Non hai idea di quanto profondamente io possa comprendere. Ma ti capisco se ti ho intimorito, se ti ho messo soggezione. É la mia condanna. Gli uomini cercano prede facili: Docili conigliette, tenere cerbiatte dagli occhi imploranti. In pochi hanno nervi abbastanza saldi per la caccia della tigre. Ah... Che vita esta, che vita grama. Per fortuna c'è il web.


Vai facendo pure le cerette!?


----------



## Spot (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io alle Hoepli a Milano qualche anno fa ho conosciuto una... mi ha fermato lei.
> Stavo sfogliando dei libri fotografici di gattini (!!!!)...


Anche alla Feltrinelli hanno la passione per i gattini.
Va bene.. sto andando a Bari, sulla strada del ritorno vedrò di andarmi a comprare qualche calendario cuccioloso. Magari funziona anche con gli uomini.


----------



## Spot (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma come vedi le occasioni si possono anche creare...peracotta docet.
> 
> Anzi a 'sto punto metto al vostro servizio il mio genio (e solo quello), propongo la creazione di una nuova sezione, protetta naturalmente, chiamata, banalmente ma efficacemente, "INCONTRI".


Un altro che corre a dichiararsi non interessato.
Basta oh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Vai facendo pure le cerette!?



No. Io tolgo direttamente la pelle. A brani.


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Anche alla Feltrinelli hanno la passione per i gattini.
> Va bene.. sto andando a Bari, sulla strada del ritorno vedrò di andarmi a comprare qualche calendario cuccioloso. Magari funziona anche con gli uomini.


Intanto potresti rinfrescare l'avatar con qualcosa di più idoneo. Poi, nell'attesa che venga aperta la sezione Incontri, potresti pensare di cambiare il nick con qualcosa di più traviato.


----------



## Spot (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Intanto potresti rinfrescare l'avatar con qualcosa di più idoneo. Poi, nell'attesa che venga aperta la sezione Incontri, potresti pensare di cambiare il nick con qualcosa di più traviato.


Monellasexy88 ti garba?
Poi vieni a sfogliare riviste di gattini con me?


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Io tolgo direttamente la pelle. A brani.


Vedrai che trovi quello che gradisce le tue prestazioni esoteriche. Peracotta non fa per te, troppo delicato.


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Un altro che corre a dichiararsi non interessato.
> Basta oh.


Più che altro puntualizzavo, non era per te. Sono asessuato, non lo sapevi?


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Monellasexy88 ti garba?
> Poi vieni a sfogliare riviste di gattini con me?


No che non va bene, passi da un estremo all'altro.
Certo che te le sfoglio io le riviste, cosi puoi guardarti meglio intorno.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Certo, *e secondo la stessa "logica" tutte le ragazze bionde e con le gambe lunghe sono stupide, giusto? *
> Ma poi, Sbriciolata, io non faccio per te perché sono più verso il dominante che il dominabile...:idea:
> 
> 
> ...



meno male che sono rossa e rasento l'1.70 

non è una dichiarazione, io e Mr Nob essimo sposati forumisticamente!

non "orsetti"... diciamo sto stile qui, tipo:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> meno male che sono rossa e rasento l'1.70
> 
> non è una dichiarazione, io e Mr Nob essimo sposati forumisticamente!
> 
> ...


Togli la mia foto please ...


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Togli la mia foto please ...


aaah ecco perchè hai scelto "anonimo" come nick, in realtà sei Tom Hardy! :carneval:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> aaah ecco perchè hai scelto "anonimo" come nick, in realtà sei Tom Hardy! :carneval:


No ...e neanche mi somiglia.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto, e comunque dopo i complimenti hai scritto che "preferisci" gli orsetti, non che disdegni in toto i liscietti... mumble mumble...



ah, aggiungo che mi piace tanto tanto anche il tipo alla "Serpico", non so se c'hai presente 

i liscetti non disdegno, preferisco il vello, ma insomma per Vin Diesel avrei fatto un'eccezione


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> ah, aggiungo che mi piace tanto tanto anche il tipo alla "Serpico", non so se c'hai presente
> 
> i liscetti non disdegno, preferisco il vello, ma insomma per Vin Diesel avrei fatto un'eccezione


Che intendi per tipo alla serpico?


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che intendi per tipo alla serpico?


capello lunghetto e a tratti disordinato, barbetta incolta, un po' inquieto e tormentato, il tipo che con uno sguardo t'ha già inquadrata..


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> meno male che sono rossa e rasento l'1.70
> 
> non è una dichiarazione, io e Mr Nob essimo sposati forumisticamente!
> 
> ...



.


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*AH*



banshee ha detto:


> capello lunghetto e a tratti disordinato, barbetta incolta, un po' inquieto e tormentato, il tipo che con uno sguardo t'ha già inquadrata..


Ok,più una questione caratteriale....:up:


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:


eeeeeh quant'è tanto Tom :inlove:


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,più una questione caratteriale....:up:


no pure fisica... mi piace tanto la barba... e poi io vado per estremi, mi piacciono o i rasati o il capello più lunghetto....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeeeh quant'è tanto Tom :inlove:


.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parecchio
> Per i miei gusti se la gioca con il mio idolo Bardem



..che pure lui un altro brutticello insomma :rotfl::rotfl: piace molto anche a me... 

Tom mi ha superato in graduatoria persino Russell nel Gladiatore, che per me era il top proprio :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..che pure lui un altro brutticello insomma :rotfl::rotfl: piace molto anche a me...
> 
> Tom mi ha superato in graduatoria persino Russell nel Gladiatore, che per me era il top proprio :carneval:


.


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> no pure fisica... mi piace tanto la barba... e poi io vado per estremi, mi piacciono o i rasati o il capello più lunghetto....


Ho capito....te piaciono quelli che sanno i cazzi loro...


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

be mi sembrava di essermi già espressa sul tipo di fisicità che mi piace...attualmente il max è lui



Peracotta non è che sei tu 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> be mi sembrava di essermi già espressa sul tipo di fisicità che mi piace...attualmente il max è lui
> 
> View attachment 11252
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> capello lunghetto e a tratti disordinato, barbetta incolta, un po' inquieto e tormentato, il tipo che con uno sguardo t'ha già inquadrata..


Vabbè...che te lo dico a fare...


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> be mi sembrava di essermi già espressa sul tipo di fisicità che mi piace...attualmente il max è lui
> 
> View attachment 11252
> 
> ...



chi è? io ignurante


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' gay vero?
> Ti prego dimmi di si



Ma non direi proprio....:inlove::inlove:


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè...che te lo dico a fare...


:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> chi è? io ignurante


Sarà un bambolotto...


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> chi è? io ignurante



Channing Tatum


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma non direi proprio....:inlove::inlove:


.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me Russel piace ma non tanto nel gladiatore. Molto più in un film con Mag Ryan di cui non ricordo il titolo. Il Ricatto o qualcosa di simile


Rapimento e Riscatto mi sa....

comunque scusate, stavo guglando per cercare Tom prima e ho visto le foto di Warrior. E lo so che è un coatto di proporzioni bibliche in quel film ma mi stavo sentendo male e devo condividere con voi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

...però non si può mica lavorare in questo modo...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Rapimento e Riscatto mi sa....
> 
> comunque scusate, stavo guglando per cercare Tom prima e ho visto le foto di Warrior. E lo so che è un coatto di proporzioni bibliche in quel film ma mi stavo sentendo male e devo condividere con voi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 11253


.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...però non si può mica lavorare in questo modo...


eh lo so, dovevo condividere con voi, signore. 


farfalla ha detto:


> Uno da 5 minuti contro il muro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


5, 10, 20, tutto il giorno, tutti i giorni, 7/24 ......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

...ma dai lo fate apposta...poi mi giro e vedo:


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ormoni a mille noto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> be mi sembrava di essermi già espressa sul tipo di fisicità che mi piace...attualmente il max è lui
> 
> View attachment 11252
> 
> ...


Così non vale ... sono fuori gioco . Comunque per te ci proverò, promesso


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ormoni a mille noto.


.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Per me è colpa dei libri sui micetti.
Fanno l'uomo terribilmente sexy.
Altro che le tartarughe.
Volete mettere poi una donna con tacco 12 mentre spinge un carrello?
Ah, altro che un avatar qualunque, queste sono esperienze che lasciano il segno.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aspettavo un commento così
> no semplicemente chiacchere tra donne. Parlo per me


Ma ci fosse un uomo qui che posti foto di donne biotte.. nessuno?
Ma che è successo agli ormoni, pardon, alle chiacchiere maschili?
Mi son perso qualcosa?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...ma dai lo fate apposta...poi mi giro e vedo:
> View attachment 11254


Grande oro.blu. Questo è un mito. Se vuoi mi impegno a diventare così. Sarà senz'altro divertente .... abbondante colazione, merenda, aperitivo, pranzo completo di tutto e di più,  merenda pomeridiana, aperitivo, cena, dopocena.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma ci fosse un uomo qui che posti foto di donne biotte.. nessuno?
> Ma che è successo agli ormoni, pardon, alle chiacchiere maschili?
> Mi son perso qualcosa?


Boh non colgo.
Mi viene voglia di cancellare i miei commenti


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma ci fosse un uomo qui che posti foto di donne biotte.. nessuno?
> Ma che è successo agli ormoni, pardon, alle chiacchiere maschili?
> Mi son perso qualcosa?


Ci metto due secondi a fare un thread fotografico...


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh non colgo.
> Mi viene voglia di cancellare i miei commenti


Mica devi cogliere tu, mi rivolgevo ai maschi...
Il venerdì sul mio vecchio forum di ciclisti era tutto goliardico...
qui invece i più tranquilli sono loro... le donne invece si lasciano molto andare.
Particolare no?
Di solito si dice che siano più gli uomini a giocare con queste cose, ma col tempo noto che le più tranquille in questo gioco sono diventate proprio le donne. 
Forse l'uomo teme di apparire allupato?
O ha superato le cosa'
O... 
E' una domandina, così, spuntata per caso.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mica devi cogliere tu, mi rivolgevo ai maschi...
> Il venerdì sul mio vecchio forum di ciclisti era tutto goliardico...
> qui invece i più tranquilli sono loro... le donne invece si lasciano molto andare.
> Particolare no?
> ...


Bè se c'è chi per due battute scrive "Ormoni a mille" direi che hanno ragione a rischiare a non voler  passare per allupati
dopodichè tra quelle foto maschili e foto di donne succinte, ce ne passa, secondo me


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

...mi sento allupata....​:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

ho cancellato tutti i miei commenti
Scusate


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Porto un altro esempio... 
negli auguri di Natale... le varie chat di mia moglie con amiche sono costellate di babbi natale tartarugati, omaccioni e figaccioni in genere... inviate dalle amiche (non da lei). Ne ho visti anche sulla nostra chat di classe... che non è proprio elegante, eh... di uomini con babbe natale smutandate ne ho contati due.
Allora... o io ho amici bacchettoni... e può essere... oppure noi uomini siamo un po' saturi di certe immagini, oppure...
Non so, non sto dando la risposta.
Per quanto mi riguarda non trovo molto elegante postare foto di donne nude in genere, o sexy... lo apprezzo solo se si ride un po'... e la cosa diventa goliardica... 
Però non so gli altri....


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho cancellato tutti i miei commenti
> Scusate


Scusate de che?
Ma mica mi son scandalizzato eh.
Non era mica una critica.
Neppure ormoni a mille.
Ne vedo a mille di foto del genere anche su Facebook.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho cancellato tutti i miei commenti
> Scusate


Ma perchè?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mica mi son scandalizzato eh.
> Non era mica una critica.
> Neppure ormoni a mille.


Ma che cazzo ci sarebbe stato da scandalizzarsi?
Ci mancherebbe altro
Avrei evitato il tuo commento. 



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè?


Perchè di passare per l'allupata mi sta sul cazzo


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Porto un altro esempio...
> negli auguri di Natale... le varie chat di mia moglie con amiche sono costellate di babbi natale tartarugati, omaccioni e figaccioni in genere... inviate dalle amiche (non da lei). Ne ho visti anche sulla nostra chat di classe... che non è proprio elegante, eh... di uomini con babbe natale smutandate ne ho contati due.
> Allora... o io ho amici bacchettoni... e può essere... oppure noi uomini siamo un po' saturi di certe immagini, oppure...
> Non so, non sto dando la risposta.
> ...


Sinceramente non capisco perchè si legga nelle parole di una donna che parla di sesso o che fa vedere sesso (foto et similia) sempre della malizia o dell'allupamento. 
Perchè gli uomini possono e "la cosa diventa goliardica" mentre una donna è allupata e con l'ormone a mille?
Chiedo.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè di passare per l'allupata mi sta sul cazzo


Ahhhhhhhhhhh, tranquilla...quello è il mio ruolo da due annetti ormai...


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ormoni a mille noto.


io sempre! poi qui è Primavera invece che Inverno, per cui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco perchè *si legga nelle parole di una donna che parla di sesso o che fa vedere sesso (foto et similia) sempre della malizia o dell'allupamento.*
> Perchè gli uomini possono e "la cosa diventa goliardica" mentre una donna è allupata e con l'ormone a mille?
> Chiedo.


Un uomo che parla di sesso mostrando donne sexy a delle donne come lo giudichi?
L'autore di questo thread come lo si è giudicato?
Non ho intenzioni di far polemiche: la mia è solo voglia di aprire un confronto su questo argomento.
Se non interessa andiamo oltre e continuiamo a scherzare con l'autore del thread.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io sempre! poi qui è Primavera invece che Inverno, per cui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma pure io, in genere...
E per fortuna...


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Porto un altro esempio...
> negli auguri di Natale... le varie chat di mia moglie con amiche sono costellate di babbi natale tartarugati, omaccioni e figaccioni in genere... inviate dalle amiche (non da lei). Ne ho visti anche sulla nostra chat di classe... che non è proprio elegante, eh... di uomini con babbe natale smutandate ne ho contati due.
> Allora... o io ho amici bacchettoni... e può essere... oppure noi uomini siamo un po' saturi di certe immagini, oppure...
> Non so, non sto dando la risposta.
> ...


Ma scusa, mica sono nudi gli uomini che abbiamo postato! Giusto per riderci un po' per vedere cose belle, sexi da lasciarci lì l'occhio, ma tutto fine a se stesso...Perchè poi, alla fine non è che uno si piglia Tom o Tatum o la Belen o chichessia donnina bella bella dello spettacolo.
Ti prendi quello o quella della porta accanto perchè la fisicità conta sicuro che conta, ma la testa conta di più....


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...ma dai lo fate apposta...poi mi giro e vedo:
> View attachment 11254


Jabba the Hutt


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io sempre! poi qui è Primavera invece che Inverno, per cui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beata tu...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma pure io, in genere...
> E per fortuna...


rispondendo alla tua domanda sulle chat donne e uomini...

il mio lui ha una chat con i suoi amici e si mandano qualsiasi cosa, non lo so e manco voglio vedè  però mi sembra normale e goliardico...

io ho varie chat con amiche, in alcune nulla, con altre ogni tanto qualcosa esce fuori..

poi ho anche una chat in cui siamo io, il mio lui e 3 nostri amici (maschi) che conosciamo entrambi da 10 anni, e tipo arrivano robe come questa:



io sto ancora a ride :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e nella chat c'è il mio lui....

per dire che per me è tutto scherzo e goliardia


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma scusa, mica sono nudi gli uomini che abbiamo postato! Giusto per riderci un po' per vedere cose belle, sexi da lasciarci lì l'occhio, ma tutto fine a se stesso...Perchè poi, alla fine non è che uno si piglia Tom o Tatum o la Belen o chichessia donnina bella bella dello spettacolo.
> Ti prendi quello o quella della porta accanto *perchè la fisicità conta sicuro che conta*, ma la testa conta di più....


Già.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Beata tu...:rotfl:


pure te stai qua, è primavera pure per te.....


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> rispondendo alla tua domanda sulle chat donne e uomini...
> 
> il mio lui ha una chat con i suoi amici e si mandano qualsiasi cosa, non lo so e manco voglio vedè  però mi sembra normale e goliardico...
> 
> ...


:up: Idem.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un uomo che parla di sesso mostrando donne sexy a delle donne come lo giudichi?
> L'autore di questo thread come lo si è giudicato?
> Non ho intenzioni di far polemiche: la mia è solo voglia di aprire un confronto su questo argomento.
> Se non interessa andiamo oltre e continuiamo a scherzare con l'autore del thread.


Tra l'autore di questo 3d e due foto di uomini c'è un'enorme differenza e se poco mi conosci sai benissimo che non avrei mischiato le cose
Tanto che appena mi hai equiparato ho tolto il disturbo
Non c'è nessun confronto tra le mele e i carciofi. Non puoi paragonare due cose appartenenti a insieme differenti


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un uomo che parla di sesso mostrando donne sexy a delle donne come lo giudichi?
> L'autore di questo thread come lo si è giudicato?
> Non ho intenzioni di far polemiche: la mia è solo voglia di aprire un confront su questo argomento.
> Se non interessa andiamo oltre e continuiamo a scherzare con l'autore del thread.


Uno spaccone in genere...l'allupato invece non è chi pubblica o parla di sesso, l'allupato legge e guarda e poi ci si sega, detta volgarmente. E non parla e non pubblica proprio per evitare di passare per quello che è.
Poi trovo che a parlare di sesso siano più tranquille le donne, da sempre. Gli uomini invece tendono a scherzarci di più per vari ed eventuali motivi, anche tu stesso hai detto che nel caso è per goliardia.
Bè, ti garantisco che la goliardia è anche femmina, ma viene presa malissimo. Parlo con cognizione di causa.
Se invece se ne parla seriamente allora è semplicemente perchè se c'è una cosa che ho notato è che le donne (volenti o nolenti) sono a contatto più stretto con la propria sessualità rispetto a un uomo, pensiamo anche solo al fatto che una donna va a farsi controllare una volta all'anno senza averne necessità e gli uomini a farsi controllare i gioielli di famiglia ci vanno solo quando sorgono problemi...e non sempre. Quindi diciamo che trovo da parte nostra un approccio più "tranquillo".


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uno spaccone in genere...l'allupato invece non è chi pubblica o parla di sesso, l'allupato legge e guarda e poi ci si sega, detta volgarmente. E non parla e non pubblica proprio per evitare di passare per quello che è.
> Poi trovo che a parlare di sesso siano più tranquille le donne, da sempre. Gli uomini invece tendono a scherzarci di più per vari ed eventuali motivi, anche tu stesso hai detto che nel caso è per goliardia.
> Bè, ti garantisco che la goliardia è anche femmina, ma viene presa malissimo. Parlo con cognizione di causa.
> Se invece se ne parla seriamente allora è semplicemente perchè se c'è una cosa che ho notato è che le donne (volenti o nolenti) sono a contatto più stretto con la propria sessualità rispetto a un uomo, pensiamo anche solo al fatto che una donna va a farsi controllare una volta all'anno senza averne necessità e gli uomini a farsi controllare i gioielli di famiglia ci vanno solo quando sorgono problemi...e non sempre. Quindi diciamo che trovo da parte nostra un approccio più "tranquillo".



STANDING OVATION

:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uno spaccone in genere...l'allupato invece non è chi pubblica o parla di sesso, l'allupato legge e guarda e poi ci si sega, detta volgarmente. E non parla e non pubblica proprio per evitare di passare per quello che è.
> Poi trovo che a parlare di sesso siano più tranquille le donne, da sempre. Gli uomini invece tendono a scherzarci di più per vari ed eventuali motivi, anche tu stesso hai detto che nel caso è per goliardia.
> *Bè, ti garantisco che la goliardia è anche femmina*, *ma viene presa malissimo*. Parlo con cognizione di causa.
> Se invece se ne parla seriamente allora è semplicemente perchè se c'è una cosa che ho notato è che le donne (volenti o nolenti) sono a contatto più stretto con la propria sessualità rispetto a un uomo, pensiamo anche solo al fatto che una donna va a farsi controllare una volta all'anno senza averne necessità e gli uomini a farsi controllare i gioielli di famiglia ci vanno solo quando sorgono problemi...e non sempre. Quindi diciamo che trovo da parte nostra un approccio più "tranquillo".


:up:

sul neretto purtroppo devo darti ragione.


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mah... :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> sul neretto purtroppo devo darti ragione.


Ne so qualcosa...


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Io*

Ma la goliardia femminile viene presa malissimo ma da chi?


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la goliardia femminile viene presa malissimo ma da chi?


Bè...diciamo da molte persone...


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la goliardia femminile viene presa malissimo ma da chi?


spesso da molti uomini 

non sempre e non da tutti....


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> sul neretto purtroppo devo darti ragione.



...non si puo' che essere arrapate se hai voglia di scherzare e far battutine a sfondo sessuale....il così tanto per ridere su di noi (donne) non esiste...


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uno spaccone in genere...l'allupato invece non è chi pubblica o parla di sesso, l'allupato legge e guarda e poi ci si sega, detta volgarmente. E non parla e non pubblica proprio per evitare di passare per quello che è.
> Poi trovo che a parlare di sesso siano più tranquille le donne, da sempre. Gli uomini invece tendono a scherzarci di più per vari ed eventuali motivi, anche tu stesso hai detto che nel caso è per goliardia.
> Bè, ti garantisco che la goliardia è anche femmina, ma viene presa malissimo. Parlo con cognizione di causa.
> Se invece se ne parla seriamente allora è semplicemente perchè se c'è una cosa che ho notato è che le donne (volenti o nolenti) sono a contatto più stretto con la propria sessualità rispetto a un uomo, pensiamo anche solo al fatto che una donna va a farsi controllare una volta all'anno senza averne necessità e gli uomini a farsi controllare i gioielli di famiglia ci vanno solo quando sorgono problemi...e non sempre. Quindi diciamo che trovo da parte nostra un approccio più "tranquillo".


Prima parte: la cosa dal punto di vista maschile è molto più liquida. Si segano tutti, più o meno. Poi c'è chi non lo dice, chi fa il puritano, chi fa lo spaccone, etc.
Poi...
E' assolutamente vero che gli uomini non sono affatto tranquilli a parlare di sesso.
Non sono mai e dico mai riuscito a parlare tranquillamente con un uomo quando ero ragazzo. Solo con le amiche.
Sulla goliardia femminile...
Sì, lo so. A me non dispiace affatto, anzi. Trovo sia rassicurante pensare che una donna scherzi su certi argomenti. Da ragazzo incontravo spesso donne decisamente all'opposto, che invece bacchettavano parecchio l'uomo quando scherzava. E loro si comportavano sempre seriosamente. Troppo. 
Sul sesso ma più sul corpo credo di avere un approccio tranquillo.
Ho visto abbastanza urologi nella mia vita... nessun problema... sia a parlarne che a vivere il corpo.
Ma so che in generale non è così.
L'uomo sembra avere più tabu' oggi.
Forse.


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la goliardia femminile viene presa malissimo ma da chi?


Al maschilista del cazzo( usato in maniera negativa) di turno, essendo sfigato=senza figa 

Il mondo che si sono creati! :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

dov'è pera cotta? si è visto oggi?


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prima parte: la cosa dal punto di vista maschile è molto più liquida. Si segano tutti, più o meno. Poi c'è chi non lo dice, chi fa il puritano, chi fa lo spaccone, etc.
> Poi...
> E' assolutamente vero che gli uomini non sono affatto tranquilli a parlare di sesso.
> Non sono mai e dico mai riuscito a parlare tranquillamente con un uomo quando ero ragazzo. Solo con le amiche.
> ...


Il discorso del segarsi era giusto un esempio, lo so che lo fanno tutti, come del resto pure le donne.
Io sono sempre stata molto goliardica, ma sempre ad esempio, io qui sono stata bacchettata più volte per questo modo di pormi che ho.
L'uomo non ha più tabù oggi, credo che siano sempre gli stessi...noto invece una differenza nel parlarne e scherzarne solo ed esclusivamente per età.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prima parte: la cosa dal punto di vista maschile è molto più liquida. Si segano tutti, più o meno. Poi c'è chi non lo dice, chi fa il puritano, chi fa lo spaccone, etc.
> Poi...
> E' assolutamente vero che gli uomini non sono affatto tranquilli a parlare di sesso.
> Non sono mai e dico mai riuscito a parlare tranquillamente con un uomo quando ero ragazzo. Solo con le amiche.
> ...


secondo me, un pochino pochino la donna che parla di sesso spaventa. 

pochino pochino era un eufemismo.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> spesso da molti uomini
> 
> non sempre e non da tutti....


E perché secondo te?
E' una domanda.
A me non frega nulla per esempio delle cose che si scambia mia moglie con le amiche, anzi, spesso le giro io quelle che ricevo dalle mie, per dire. 
E dei commenti suoi sui bei fighi da copertina non mi tange, L'occhio ha le sue esigenze.
Ti faccio un'altra domanda...
la goliardia maschile invece come viene vista?
In genere.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> secondo me, un pochino pochino la donna che parla di sesso spaventa.
> 
> pochino pochino era un eufemismo.


Sono d'accordo.
Perché secondo te?


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bè...diciamo da molte persone...


Diciamoda chi vuole vederci il marcio....


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Perché secondo te?


Perchè un uomo vuole sentirsi sicuro e una donna che sa il fatto suo rischia di farlo sentire "inferiore".


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamoda chi vuole vederci il marcio....


Ah caro mio, su quello ormai c'ho la corazza dura...
La corazza!!!


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...non si puo' che essere arrapate se hai voglia di scherzare e far battutine a sfondo sessuale....il così tanto per ridere su di noi (donne) non esiste...


Questa mi sembra un'opinione diversa dalle altre...
Cioè?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E perché secondo te?
> E' una domanda.
> A me non frega nulla per esempio delle cose che si scambia mia moglie con le amiche, anzi, spesso le giro io quelle che ricevo dalle mie, per dire.
> *E dei commenti suoi sui bei fighi da copertina non mi tange*, L'occhio ha le sue esigenze.
> ...



fai bene. che tristezza :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> secondo me, un pochino pochino la donna che parla di sesso spaventa.
> 
> pochino pochino era un eufemismo.


Spaventa uomini disabituati....a me spaventano le donne che non parlano di sesso....


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè un uomo vuole sentirsi sicuro e una donna che sa il fatto suo rischia di farlo sentire "inferiore".


L'uomo più debole della donna, quindi.
Una donna deve quindi mostrarsi meno forte, meno sicura di sé, meno esperta di quello che è in realtà.
E fin qui siamo d'accordo, la penso allo stesso modo.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spaventa uomini disabituati....*a me spaventano le donne che non parlano di sesso*....


Condivido.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...non si puo' che essere arrapate se hai voglia di scherzare e far battutine a sfondo sessuale....il così tanto per ridere su di noi (donne) non esiste...


esatto, spesso è così.
io ammetto che ci ho pure giocato su questa debolezza di alcuni maschi


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la goliardia femminile viene presa malissimo ma da chi?


Vedi tu
Ne abbiamo avuto la prova ora


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'uomo più debole della donna, quindi.
> Una donna deve quindi mostrarsi meno forte, meno sicura di sé, meno esperta di quello che è in realtà.
> E fin qui siamo d'accordo, la penso allo stesso modo.


Non è che una donna DEVE. E' una sensazione che ho sempre avuto, poi magari così non è.
Parliamo anche di retaggi culturali, è l'uomo che deve avere sempre la situazione in mano, la donna si adatta al suo compagno. Possiamo dire oggi che è una cazzata?
E il fatto che una donna sappia parlare e scherzare non vuol dire che non si affidi comunque al suo uomo. Vuol solo dire che è una persona consapevole.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E perché secondo te?
> E' una domanda.
> A me non frega nulla per esempio delle cose che si scambia mia moglie con le amiche, anzi, spesso le giro io quelle che ricevo dalle mie, per dire.
> E dei commenti suoi sui bei fighi da copertina non mi tange, L'occhio ha le sue esigenze.
> ...



belle domande... 

allora, per me la goliardia maschile è normale, sana e mi fa anche ridere. Ma io sono cresciuta in gruppi di soli maschi, ho tanti amici maschi e per me è un'abitudine.

alcune mie amiche la pensano come me, altre per carità. Queste ultime, solitamente sono accompagnate a partner che davanti a loro sono morigerati, quasi asessuati e scevri di ogni desiderio, alle spalle sono i peggio inviatori di foto porno sulle chat con gli amici :rotfl:

dipende (parlo da donna) come la vivi: quelle sono foto, sono battute, sono scherzi... certo, se ti metti a paragone con una Belen a caso, e sei gelosa che il tuo uomo veda la foto di Belen e credi che lui possa pensare: "ommioddio è molto più figa della mia lei", la goliardia la prendi male 

per quanto riguarda gli uomini... il mio per esempio dipende..  ovviamente mi conosce :rotfl: quindi sa come scherzo... ad esempio mi ha comprato l'HD nuovo e lo chiama "Tom" (HARDy :rotfl::rotfl, però sulle battute "spinte" un pochino si può piccare... infatti evito..


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Ah*



farfalla ha detto:


> Vedi tu
> Ne abbiamo avuto la prova ora


A me preoccupa più la donna silenzionsa,che non scherza,che non ride,che non parla di sesso....e ci tiene molto a passare per buona,brava e fedele.....
Di fondo la donna che agisce così ha una buona conoscenza dei maschi.....ma non degli uomini.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah me preoccupa più la donna silenzionsa,che non scehrza,che non ride,che non parla di sesso....e ci tiene mnolto a passare per buona,brava e fedele.....
> Di fondo la donna che agisce cocì ha una buona conoscenza dei maschi.....ma non degli uomini.


ti darei un verde, e posso pure, ma non te lo do perchè tu non me li dai mai.

STANDING OVATION ANCHE PER TE


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però sulle battute "spinte" un pochino si può piccare... infatti evito..


Ehm...a volte pure il mio...:rotfl:
Solo che lo sa che non lo faccio apposta e a volte mi vengono spontanee, quindi il più delle volte ci ride.
Quando ho detto che le vegane non ingoiano davanti a un suo amico è letteralmente morto...
Il suo amico l'ha capita dopo 2 minuti, poi è partito con un applauso e tutto il giorno è girato intorno alle vegane che fanno i pompini senza ingoio. :facepalm::rotfl:
Quando invece stavamo parlando di dialetti e lui diceva che a Treviso hanno la R moscia io gli ho risposto "tranquillo che hanno solo la R moscia"...
Ehm...ma lì il problema è che con un trevigiano c'ho avuto una storia poco prima di lui e si è risentito...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah me preoccupa più la donna silenzionsa,che non scehrza,che non ride,che non parla di sesso....e ci tiene mnolto a passare per buona,brava e fedele.....
> Di fondo la donna che agisce cocì ha una buona conoscenza dei maschi.....ma non degli uomini.


Sai cosa mi da fastidio? Che non ho fatto un commento su culo addominali cazzo o altro. Ho solo espresso un parere su quello che può essere l'uomo della mia fantastia e guai a me mi sono fatta scappare un "cinque minuti contro il muro" da qui sono la morta di cazzo. Ecco a me non sta bene
Non sono state pubblicate uomini in perizoma e qualcuna ha scritto "Dio come me lo scoperei"
Se poi qualcuno non coglie la differenza ok io la colgo.
mi sembra di essere tornata alla foto pubblicata da Fantastica delle sue tette.
Se gioco gioco se diventa "muoio dalla voglia di scopare" mi tiro indietro anche perchè la manifesterei in maniera diversa
Scusa la risposta seria ma voglio passare per quella che sono, con pregi e difetti
Già si sprecano gli mp in cui si fanno insinuazioni su di me, quindi meglio chiarire
Mi sono rotta un po' il cazzo, si nota?


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esatto, spesso è così.
> io ammetto che ci ho pure giocato *su questa debolezza* di alcuni maschi


Sta venendo fuori un bel confronto... 
Ti andrebbe di approfondire il neretto?


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E perché secondo te?
> E' una domanda.
> A me non frega nulla per esempio delle cose che si scambia mia moglie con le amiche, anzi, spesso le giro io quelle che ricevo dalle mie, per dire.
> E dei commenti suoi sui bei fighi da copertina non mi tange, L'occhio ha le sue esigenze.
> ...


Sarà che ho passato gran parte della mia vita circondata da uomini e non in senso goliardico. 
-Nella mia via 2 ragazzine 8 ragazzi 
- scuola prettamente maschile 20 ragazze 1500 ragazzi 
- compagnia di mio marito io e tutti gli altri maschi...

La goliardia maschile se non è rivolta specificatamente a me non mi fa nessun effetto...ci ho sempre riso assieme a loro e scherzato assieme a loro....sono talmente abituata a farlo che spesso lo faccio anche con le donne (che mi guardano male) e con gli uomini se arrivo a prendere un po' di confidenza ma alla fine si fanno idee strane. 

Diciamo che appaio o volgare o un arrapata...*anche per questo normalmente* me ne sto in disparte e non attacco bottone....
Qui la situazione è diversa. 
Esiste un filtro, lo schermo...posso essere quello che sono.
Quindi vedi che dipende sempre da dove ti trovi e chi hai davanti


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...a volte pure il mio...:rotfl:
> Solo che lo sa che non lo faccio apposta e a volte mi vengono spontanee, quindi il più delle volte ci ride.
> *Quando ho detto che le vegane non ingoiano* davanti a un suo amico è letteralmente morto...
> Il suo amico l'ha capita dopo 2 minuti, poi è partito con un applauso e tutto il giorno è girato intorno alle vegane che fanno i pompini senza ingoio. :facepalm::rotfl:
> ...


Ti adoro. 
Sono per terra.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questa mi sembra un'opinione diversa dalle altre...
> Cioè?


  ho chiarito sulla risposta prima di questa...credo


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti adoro.
> Sono per terra.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...a volte pure il mio...:rotfl:
> Solo che lo sa che non lo faccio apposta e a volte mi vengono spontanee, quindi il più delle volte ci ride.
> Quando ho detto che le vegane non ingoiano davanti a un suo amico è letteralmente morto...
> Il suo amico l'ha capita dopo 2 minuti, poi è partito con un applauso e tutto il giorno è girato intorno alle vegane che fanno i pompini senza ingoio. :facepalm::rotfl:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei la peggio! so sbottata davanti al pc...!

ecco a me un po' di doppi sensi scappano sempre, su alcuni ride, su altri un po' meno.....ma il problema è, appunto, che lui conosce il mio passato...


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi da fastidio? Che non ho fatto un commento su culo addominali cazzo o altro. Ho solo espresso un parere su quello che può essere l'uomo della mia fantastia e guai a me mi sono fatta scappare un "cinque minuti contro il muro" da qui sono la morta di cazzo. Ecco a me non sta bene
> Non sono state pubblicate uomini in perizoma e qualcuna ha scritto "Dio come me lo scoperei"
> Se poi qualcuno non coglie la differenza ok io la colgo.
> mi sembra di essere tornata alla foto pubblicata da Fantastica delle sue tette.
> ...


infatti, si stava parlando degli attori preferiti...

comunque per quel che può valere, io non ti ho vista assolutamente come "morta di cazzo", e per me le battute e gli scherzi sono quelli che sono, ovvero scherzi...!


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi da fastidio? Che non ho fatto un commento su culo addominali cazzo o altro. Ho solo espresso un parere su quello che può essere l'uomo della mia fantastia e guai a me mi sono fatta scappare un "cinque minuti contro il muro" da qui sono la morta di cazzo. Ecco a me non sta bene
> Non sono state pubblicate uomini in perizoma e qualcuna ha scritto "Dio come me lo scoperei"
> Se poi qualcuno non coglie la differenza ok io la colgo.
> mi sembra di essere tornata alla foto pubblicata da Fantastica delle sue tette.
> ...


Sì perché sei partita con deduzioni a raffica che non c'entrano niente.
Sinceramente io ho aperto il thread a un certo punto e mi son visto (velocemente) visto che non son solo in ufficio foto di palestrati e neppure ho guardato chi le pubblicava... e mi è venuto da scherzarci su, come facevo normalmente con i miei amici quando facevano queste cose... che ripeto... sono normali.
E in questo thread tutti più o meno hanno scherzato su, e parecchio.
Se no mica mi mettevo a parlare di libri di micetti, eh.
E visto che ho una fuga di gas a casa e ho voglia di distrarmi... in qualsiasi modo...
Non prendere tutto sul serio, quando non lo è il contesto.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *sei la peggio! so sbottata davanti al pc...!*
> 
> ecco a me un po' di doppi sensi scappano sempre, su alcuni ride, su altri un po' meno.....ma il problema è, appunto, che lui conosce il mio passato...


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...a volte pure il mio...:rotfl:
> Solo che lo sa che non lo faccio apposta e a volte mi vengono spontanee, quindi il più delle volte ci ride.
> Quando ho detto che le vegane non ingoiano davanti a un suo amico è letteralmente morto...
> Il suo amico l'ha capita dopo 2 minuti, poi è partito con un applauso e tutto il giorno è girato intorno alle vegane che fanno i pompini senza ingoio. :facepalm::rotfl:
> ...


...io sarei da battute come te...solo che qui al paesello le capiscono in pochi...e la battuta sulle vegane l'ho capita al volo, mi sono scompisciata dalle risate.


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spaventa uomini disabituati....a me spaventano le donne che non parlano di sesso....


uhmmm


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sta venendo fuori un bel confronto...
> Ti andrebbe di approfondire il neretto?


sì, volevo dire che per alcuni uomini la donna che parla goliardicamente di sesso o semplicemente non ha paura ad esporsi in questo campo è una vogliosa in cerca di avventure
Ho approfittato per aprire la strada per un'avventura sessuale con alcuni di quegli uomini che hanno dimostrato di pensare questo della mia ironia e allegria di quel momento


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì perché sei partita con deduzioni a raffica che non c'entrano niente.
> Sinceramente io ho aperto il thread a un certo punto e mi son visto (velocemente) visto che non son solo in ufficio foto di palestrati e neppure ho guardato chi le pubblicava... e mi è venuto da scherzarci su, come facevo normalmente con i miei amici quando facevano queste cose... che ripeto... sono normali.
> E in questo thread tutti più o meno hanno scherzato su, e parecchio.
> Se no mica mi mettevo a parlare di libri di micetti, eh.
> ...


Se commento la foto di un uomo e il tuo commento è "ormoni a mille" cosa dovrei capire?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...a volte pure il mio...:rotfl:
> Solo che lo sa che non lo faccio apposta e a volte mi vengono spontanee, quindi il più delle volte ci ride.
> Quando ho detto che le vegane non ingoiano davanti a un suo amico è letteralmente morto...
> Il suo amico l'ha capita dopo 2 minuti, poi è partito con un applauso e tutto il giorno è girato intorno alle vegane che fanno i pompini senza ingoio. :facepalm::rotfl:
> ...


In realtà potrebbe averla capita dopo ... perché indovina tu ... vediamo se ci arrivi entro due minuti


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi da fastidio? Che non ho fatto un commento su culo addominali cazzo o altro. Ho solo espresso un parere su quello che può essere l'uomo della mia fantastia e guai a me mi sono fatta scappare un "cinque minuti contro il muro" da qui sono la morta di cazzo. Ecco a me non sta bene
> Non sono state pubblicate uomini in perizoma e qualcuna ha scritto "Dio come me lo scoperei"
> Se poi qualcuno non coglie la differenza ok io la colgo.
> mi sembra di essere tornata alla foto pubblicata da Fantastica delle sue tette.
> ...


Ok e sti cazzi no?E poi 5 minuti contro un muro ma a pecora?
Farfalla sai che penso?che se c'è lo stronzo che vuol vedere il marcio si attaccherà sempre ad ogni cosa,io sinceramente mi son proprio spoetizzato i coglioni di quello che pensano di me,ma poi sti cazzi,piaccio,piaccio meno,piaccio di più,te sto simpatico,te sto sul cazzo,ma a 44 anni,ma che mi frega più?
E allora scendo dalla macchina con la spazzatura agli appuntamenti....,giro con il coupè aggressivo che fa rumore,mi vesto di blu e spesso con la giacca,mi si vede il pacco e non ci posso fare nulla...non me ne frega più un cazzo,sta bene a me?sta bene a tutti....!E se non vi paiccio non capite un cazzo.PUNTO.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> In realtà potrebbe averla capita dopo ... perché indovina tu ... vediamo se ci arrivi entro due minuti


Ma infatti ho detto che l'ha capita! Solo che l'ho buttata lì mentre guidava, non se l'aspettava e stavamo parlando di vegani...quindi ha colto dopo poco!


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok e sti cazzi no?E poi 5 minuti contro un muro ma a pecora?
> Farfalla sai che penso?che se c'è lo stronzo che vuol vedere il marcio si attaccherà sempre ad ogni cosa,io sinceramente mi son proprio spoetizzato i coglioni di quello che pensano di me,ma poi sti cazzi,piaccio,piaccio meno,piaccio di più,te sto simpatico,te sto sul cazzo,ma a 44 anni,ma che mi frega più?
> *E allora scendo dalla macchina con la spazzatura agli appuntamenti....,*giro con il coupè aggressivo che fa rumore,mi vesto di blu e spesso con la giacca,mi si vede il pacco e non ci posso fare nulla...non me ne frega più un cazzo,sta bene a me?sta bene a tutti....!E se non vi paiccio non capite un cazzo.PUNTO.


ah ma quindi è un'abitudine? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok e sti cazzi no?*E poi 5 minuti contro un muro ma a pecora?*
> Farfalla sai che penso?che se c'è lo stronzo che vuol vedere il marcio si attaccherà sempre ad ogni cosa,io sinceramente mi son proprio spoetizzato i coglioni di quello che pensano di me,ma poi sti cazzi,piaccio,piaccio meno,piaccio di più,te sto simpatico,te sto sul cazzo,ma a 44 anni,ma che mi frega più?
> E allora scendo dalla macchina con la spazzatura agli appuntamenti....,giro con il coupè aggressivo che fa rumore,mi vesto di blu e spesso con la giacca,mi si vede il pacco e non ci posso fare nulla...non me ne frega più un cazzo,sta bene a me?sta bene a tutti....!E se non vi paiccio non capite un cazzo.PUNTO.


Il fatto che me lo domandi mi preoccupa. Dovresti sapere già la risposta.
Sul resto hai ragione dovrei fregarmene, ma mi piacerebbe che le persone si facciano un'idea di me senza suggerimenti dati alla cazzo.
E quindi evito di fare interventi anche scherzando se poi partono "gli ormoni a mille"
Fine


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che me lo domandi mi preoccupa. Dovresti sapere già la risposta.
> Sul resto hai ragione dovrei fregarmene, ma mi piacerebbe che le persone si facciano un'idea di me senza suggerimenti dati alla cazzo.
> E quindi evito di fare interventi anche scherzando se poi partono "gli ormoni a mille"
> Fine


Dai...ora scrivo un thread pornissimo e distolgo l'attenzione dai tuoi ormoni...


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi da fastidio? Che non ho fatto un commento su culo addominali cazzo o altro. Ho solo espresso un parere su quello che può essere l'uomo della mia fantastia e guai a me mi sono fatta scappare un "cinque minuti contro il muro" da qui sono la morta di cazzo. Ecco a me non sta bene
> Non sono state pubblicate uomini in perizoma e qualcuna ha scritto "Dio come me lo scoperei"
> Se poi qualcuno non coglie la differenza ok io la colgo.
> mi sembra di essere tornata alla foto pubblicata da Fantastica delle sue tette.
> ...


Le tette di fantastica? Dove!?

Intanto una cazzata la state facendo. C'è peracotta che mette a disposizione merce vera e tangibile, e voi state a perdere tempo e a svaccare con roba patinata che al momento in cui pubblicate potrebbe non essere più quello che mostra. Ora pure le tette di fantastica. Ma nessuno che conclude. Urge la sezione incontri.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se commento la foto di un uomo e il tuo commento è "ormoni a mille" cosa dovrei capire?


Che mi state divertendo e mi stavo facendo delle risate.
Ho messo pure la faccina.


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> ah ma quindi è un'abitudine? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


NO!Ma è successo,che dovevo fare?Penso pure che chi stava dall'altra parte poteva pensare:ma questo non si fa problemi di nulla....
Ma alla fine a voi donne se vi sta simpatico uno...ve sta simpatico sempre....passate sopra tante cose....che certo non vi attaccate ad un pò de monnezza che uno si è dimenticato di buttare.


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> *spesso da molti uomini*
> 
> non sempre e non da tutti....


Vero! Ma capita pure che venga presa non troppo bene dalle altre donne...


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *sì, volevo dire che per alcuni uomini la donna che parla goliardicamente di sesso o semplicemente non ha paura ad esporsi in questo campo è una vogliosa in cerca di avventure*
> Ho approfittato per aprire la strada per un'avventura sessuale con alcuni di quegli uomini che hanno dimostrato di pensare questo della mia ironia e allegria di quel momento


Posso dirlo?
Tristemente ​ vero.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero! Ma capita pure che venga presa non troppo bene dalle altre donne...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No ma che davero?????
Mica me ne sono mai accorta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO!Ma è successo,che dovevo fare?Penso pure che chi stava dall'altra parte poteva pensare:ma questo non si fa problemi di nulla....
> Ma alla fine a voi donne se vi sta simpatico uno...ve sta simpatico sempre....passate sopra tante cose....che certo non vi attaccate ad un pò de monnezza che uno si è dimenticato di buttare.


ma certo :rotfl::rotfl: al massimo una ti ci prende un po' in giro per qualche giorno, ma proprio perchè sei simpatico e si può scherzare


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che me lo domandi mi preoccupa. Dovresti sapere già la risposta.
> Sul resto hai ragione dovrei fregarmene, ma mi piacerebbe che le persone si facciano un'idea di me senza suggerimenti dati alla cazzo.
> E quindi evito di fare interventi anche scherzando se poi partono "gli ormoni a mille"
> Fine


Diffido molto più di quella buona,che non parla mai di cazzo,che chiama il cazzo membro,che a pecora mai.Chi si fa un'idea su di te per 4 cazzate...non merita la tua considerazione.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Posso dirlo?
> Tristemente ​ vero.


Posso invece dire un'altra cosa che farà rizzare i peli alla gente?
Gli uomini con cui ho scherzato scrivendo e parlando di cose "sessuali" non hanno mai provato nemmeno ad approcciarmi in quel senso, è stato come se si trovassero davanti un amicO.


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> No ma che davero?????
> Mica me ne sono mai accorta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso invece dire un'altra cosa che farà rizzare i peli alla gente?
> *Gli uomini con cui ho scherzato scrivendo e parlando di cose "sessuali" non hanno mai provato nemmeno ad approcciarmi in quel senso, è stato come se si trovassero davanti un amicO*.


quoto


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma certo :rotfl::rotfl: al massimo una ti ci prende un po' in giro per qualche giorno, ma proprio perchè sei simpatico e si può scherzare


E va bene....tanto so di essere atipico....


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


...a me no...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Posso invece dire un'altra cosa che farà rizzare i peli alla gente?*
> Gli uomini con cui ho scherzato scrivendo e parlando di cose "sessuali" non hanno mai provato nemmeno ad approcciarmi in quel senso, è stato come se si trovassero davanti un amicO.


a parte che io peli non ne ho

ma no, perché?
io infatti ho scritto alcuni uomini, perché ne esistono invece altri che sono così come descrivi tu, aperti di vedute.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a parte che io peli non ne ho
> 
> ma no, perché?
> io infatti ho scritto alcuni uomini, perché ne esistono invece altri che sono così come descrivi tu, aperti di vedute.


Perchè mio malgrado ho notato stupore per la cosa...sia da parte di uomini che di donne...


----------



## brenin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè mio malgrado ho notato stupore per la cosa...sia da parte di uomini che di donne...


Li hai totalmente "spiazzati"..... soprattutto gli uomini..... che penso abbiano poi fatto ragionamenti sull'avvenimento....
ed abbiano deciso di "non approfondire " .
C'è una scena bellssima,del genere,in Notting Hill, dove J.Roberts addirittura " stende " una tavolata di uomini che avevano fatto battutacce pesanti sul suo conto.....


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso invece dire un'altra cosa che farà rizzare i peli alla gente?
> Gli uomini con cui ho scherzato scrivendo e parlando di cose "sessuali" non hanno mai provato nemmeno ad approcciarmi in quel senso, è stato come se si trovassero davanti un amicO.





farfalla ha detto:


> quoto





oro.blu ha detto:


> ...a me no...


il mio quote sopra era riferito alle due...ma ne è uscita solo una ed è sembrata tutta un altra cosa
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Li hai totalmente "spiazzati"..... soprattutto gli uomini..... che penso abbiano poi fatto ragionamenti sull'avvenimento....
> *ed abbiano deciso di "non approfondire " .*
> C'è una scena bellssima,del genere,in Notting Hill, dove J.Roberts addirittura " stende " una tavolata di uomini che avevano fatto battutacce pesanti sul suo conto.....


E per quanto mi riguarda penso sia molto meglio così... 

Io ricordo una scena di quando ero ragazzina...
A 18 anni in estate sono andata al mare con la mia migliore amica, una sera ci siamo messe d'accordo con un ragazzo che conoscevamo per uscire. Lui ha portato degli amici. Ci siamo incontrati in una piazzetta a Riccione, presentazioni varie e poi direzione discoteca.
Balliamo.
Uno dei suoi amici ad una certa mi punta e mi si fionda addosso. Eravamo mezzi ubriachi in due, passiamo il tempo buttati contro una colonna a baciarci, lui era abbastanza "preso" dalla cosa tant'è che mi stampa un succhiotto violento sulle labbra. Poi non ci siamo più visti. Io per una settimana sono stata con la mano sulla bocca perchè era una roba assurda...

Passano gli anni, siamo intorno ai 24, tipico aperitivo in locale universitario, sempre io e la mia amica...
Li incontriamo casualmente lì anche loro a fare aperitivo.
Ciao, ciao, come stai e saluti di rito.
Il suo amico (quello della discoteca) mi guarda di sottecchi.
Dopo un po' tenta di fare lo splendido davanti a tutti, eravamo una decina di persone.
Mi guarda e dice tutto sornione "ma io e te ci conosciamo??"
Io prendo il mio drink, ne bevo un po', lo appoggio sul tavolo...
Lo guardo e con un grande sorriso gli dico:
"Sì, tu mi hai fatto un succhiotto sulle labbra in discoteca a 18 anni"
Gelo totale.
Poi sono scoppiati tutti a ridere come dei deficienti e gli dicevano che l'avevo messo al suo posto...
Questo pensava di trovarsi la classica timida o la classica svenevole...invece ha beccato me...
E purtroppo (o per fortuna) io non le mando a dire...


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso invece dire un'altra cosa che farà rizzare i peli alla gente?
> Gli uomini con cui ho scherzato scrivendo e parlando di cose "sessuali" non hanno mai provato nemmeno ad approcciarmi in quel senso, è stato come se si trovassero davanti un amicO.


Noi siamo naturisti (giusto per ricordarlo).
A livello statistico ho tratto questo conclusione, che se a un uomo una donna dice che va al mare nuda, questo (se non è naturista a sua volta) conclude che è una facile.
Diciamo che all'uomo in questione mediamente partono gli ormoni, comincia a fare battute del genere "Dimmi dove vai in spiaggia che vengo anch'io" per poi andare più sullo spinto dopo poco.
E' come se la presenza o meno del costume in una spiaggia dove tutti non lo portano venisse vista come un'esplicita dichiarazione di libertinaggio sessuale.
Alcune spiagge sono infatti frequentate da questi tipi di maschi alla ricerca della tipa facile o della sega "di diritto".
Questo col tempo ha di fatto trasformato alcune aree di spiagge naturiste in privè gratuiti, quando va bene, o in punti di sega di alcuni stronzi maschi che pensano che la donna che va nuda in aree isolate abbia pure piacere a vedersi segare uno davanti.
Questa considerazione per dire che c'è ancora più di un muro tra i sessi, e riguarda proprio l'idea che si ha e che ci si fa dei comportamenti dell'altro sesso.
Un motivo per cui uomini e donne tendono a celare se stesse e le proprie idee per il timore di passare da "morti di figa" o di "cazzo", che non vuol dire nulla in generale.
Un morto di figa è uno che non rispetta l'identità e le aspettative dell'eventuale partner, pescando malamente a strascico con la sensibilità di un blocco di granito per top da cucina. Non è uno o una che ha naturali pulsioni, che desidera far sesso, che lo esplicita sinceramente e dichiaratamente nel contesto adeguato e che apprezza dichiaratamente quando capita il corpo del sesso che desidera: questo è e dovrebbe essere un comportamento adulto.
Il gioco di fare i puritani alla mia età rompe un po', a tutti/e piace il cazzo o la figa. Poi può essere più o meno elegante parlarne in determinati contesti o in un determinato modo. Concordo che in compagnia c'è chi storce il naso se si va su certi argomenti, anche in maniera seria. Ognuno ha le sue opinioni e i suoi modi di approcciare la cosa, e questo va rispettato.
Ci sono invece comportamenti ipocriti (come quello che ho raccontato sopra) e decisamente errati nell'approccio con l'altro sesso che andrebbero stigmatizzati e se vogliamo anche qui approfondire.
In fin dei conti l'autore del thread ha esordito in una certa maniera, diciamo esplicita, e forse argomentare su questo ci può anche stare. Cosa non va (se non va) in questo approccio?


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E per quanto mi riguarda penso sia molto meglio così...
> 
> Io ricordo una scena di quando ero ragazzina...
> A 18 anni in estate sono andata al mare con la mia migliore amica, una sera ci siamo messe d'accordo con un ragazzo che conoscevamo per uscire. Lui ha portato degli amici. Ci siamo incontrati in una piazzetta a Riccione, presentazioni varie e poi direzione discoteca.
> ...


Ti adoro (bis).


Domandone (oggi va così, sono nervosetto per motivi condominiali e mi devo svagare):
ma se invece tu fossi stata uomo e a farti la domanda fosse stata una donna a cui avevi fatto il succhiotto che sinceramente non si ricordava dove ti aveva visto.
Cosa sarebbe successo (nella maggior parte dei casi) se tu, uomo, avessi risposto nella stessa tua maniera davanti alle amiche?
Per me si sarebbe incazzata.  O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Noi siamo naturisti (giusto per ricordarlo).
> A livello statistico ho tratto questo conclusione, che se a un uomo una donna dice che va al mare nuda, questo (se non è naturista a sua volta) conclude che è una facile.
> Diciamo che all'uomo in questione mediamente partono gli ormoni, comincia a fare battute del genere "Dimmi dove vai in spiaggia che vengo anch'io" per poi andare più sullo spinto dopo poco.
> E' come se la presenza o meno del costume in una spiaggia dove tutti non lo portano venisse vista come un'esplicita dichiarazione di libertinaggio sessuale.
> ...


non c'è nulla che non va
Semplicemente non mi piace l'idea di qualcuno che cerca in generale quindi scarto approcci di questo tipo.
Poi metti un avatar con il fisico e a me i famosi ormoni già non presenti scappano del tutto 
Poi ci sarà qualcuna che apprezza
É un po' come aver voglia di sesso generico. È talmente fuori dal mio modo di pensare che non capendolo scarto la cosa


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il gioco di fare i puritani alla mia età rompe un po', a tutti/e piace il cazzo o la figa. Poi può essere più o meno elegante parlarne in determinati contesti o in un determinato modo. Concordo che in compagnia c'è chi storce il naso se si va su certi argomenti, anche in maniera seria. Ognuno ha le sue opinioni e i suoi modi di approcciare la cosa, e questo va rispettato.


Io credo che ci sia modo e maniera, non mi metto di certo a parlare di sesso a una cena normale. Nè seriamente nè scherzando, a meno che non si creino appunto le condizioni adatte. Tutto va rispettato, andrebbe però anche rispettato chi affronta il parlare di certi argomenti in maniera che non conosce. Danny, a me ne hanno dette di tutti i colori, non è piacevole. Soprattutto perchè non ho fatto male a nessuno io, di certo non faccio male raccontando robe ai limiti dell'assurdo, scritte in 5 minuti per essere goliardica. Penso che farei ancora meno male qualora decidessi di affrontare certi argomenti in maniera scientifica e seria, ma mi sono imposta io di non farlo per una sorta di tutela mia personale. 



danny ha detto:


> Ci sono invece comportamenti ipocriti (come quello che ho raccontato sopra) e decisamente errati nell'approccio con l'altro sesso che andrebbero stigmatizzati e se vogliamo anche qui approfondire.
> In fin dei conti l'autore del thread ha esordito in una certa maniera, diciamo esplicita, e forse argomentare su questo ci può anche stare. Cosa non va (se non va) in questo approccio?


Per me non va mai bene il tentativo di pesca a strascico, è una cosa che mi infastidisce parecchio.
L'annuncio buttato lì per trovare da fare...apprezzo però il fatto che sia un annuncio pubblico e trasparente, apprezzo anche il fatto che l'utente sembra l'abbia anche presa a ridere.
Sull'ipocrisia stendo un velo pietoso perchè davvero è una cosa che mi fa abbastanza rabbia.
Se tutti si mostrassero per quello che sono veramente sarebbe bello, ma è pura utopia.


----------



## Spot (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso invece dire un'altra cosa che farà rizzare i peli alla gente?
> Gli uomini con cui ho scherzato scrivendo e parlando di cose "sessuali" non hanno mai provato nemmeno ad approcciarmi in quel senso, è stato come se si trovassero davanti un amicO.


Quotone.
Ma troverai anche il tipo che parla più liberamente di sesso con te che con la sua donna.
Perché tu sei un amico.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Noi siamo naturisti (giusto per ricordarlo).
> A livello statistico ho tratto questo conclusione, che se a un uomo una donna dice che va al mare nuda, questo (se non è naturista a sua volta) conclude che è una facile.
> Diciamo che all'uomo in questione mediamente partono gli ormoni, comincia a fare battute del genere "Dimmi dove vai in spiaggia che vengo anch'io" per poi andare più sullo spinto dopo poco.
> E' come se la presenza o meno del costume in una spiaggia dove tutti non lo portano venisse vista come un'esplicita dichiarazione di libertinaggio sessuale.
> ...


Si ma ste cose non accadono solo per i nudisti...io non lo sono e non credo che avrei il "coraggo" di andarci, ma non perchè ci vedo qualcosa di male solo mi darebbe fastidio trovare qualcuno che sta lì a fissarmi perchè è venuto apposta per fare quello.
Mentre tranquillamente mi spoglio dopo un immersione perchè so che la gente uomini e donne che hanno fatto l'immersione sono lìm ai soli motivi della subacquea e niente più o in Austria in sauna dove comunque la nudità non è sinonimo assoluto di sensualità. 
Il fatto di vivere tra bigotti e moralisti è deprimente...


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti adoro (bis).
> 
> 
> Domandone (oggi va così, sono nervosetto per motivi condominiali e mi devo svagare):
> ...


Può essere che si sarebbe incazzata, ma semplicemente perchè appunto le donne vogliono in genere mantenere l'aura della brava ragazza, sempre e comunque, quando magari sotto sotto sono le peggio zoccole. E si sarebbe sentita sputtanata come quella che si fa fare succhiotti senza senso in discoteca.
Eh...non si fa! :facepalm:
Un uomo invece passa più che altro da pirla, ma simpaticamente. Perchè l'uomo è cacciatore, ci sta che si dimentichi le sue "conquiste". Mettici poi che io non mi faccio problemi di sorta e l'ho messa lì come battuta e allora anche gli altri si sono divertiti. Mi fossi offesa ci saremmo rovinati tutti la serata senza motivo alcuno.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quotone.
> Ma troverai anche il tipo che parla più liberamente di sesso con te che con la sua donna.
> Perché tu sei un amico.


Assolutamente sì...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si ma ste cose non accadono solo per i nudisti...io non lo sono e non credo che avrei il "coraggo" di andarci, ma non perchè ci vedo qualcosa di male solo mi darebbe fastidio trovare qualcuno che sta lì a fissarmi perchè è venuto apposta per fare quello.
> Mentre tranquillamente mi spoglio dopo un immersione perchè so che la gente uomini e donne che hanno fatto l'immersione sono lìm ai soli motivi della subacquea e niente più o in Austria in sauna dove comunque la nudità non è sinonimo assoluto di sensualità.
> Il fatto di vivere tra bigotti e moralisti è deprimente...


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Volete mettere poi una donna con tacco 12 mentre spinge un carrello?
> .



DILLO CAZZO. SPIEGALO A QUESTA MASSA DI PROVINCIALI!!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> DILLO CAZZO. SPIEGALO A QUESTA MASSA DI PROVINCIALI!!!!


Provinciali del cazzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> . C'è peracotta che mette a disposizione merce vera e tangibile
> .


...
...
................
........ , ....... .
E mi pare di aver detto anche troppo.
Grama esta vita, ahimè.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> non c'è nulla che non va
> Semplicemente non mi piace l'idea di qualcuno che cerca in generale quindi scarto approcci di questo tipo.
> Poi metti un avatar con il fisico e a me i famosi ormoni già non presenti scappano del tutto
> Poi ci sarà qualcuna che apprezza
> É un po' come aver voglia di sesso generico. È talmente fuori dal mio modo di pensare che non capendolo scarto la cosa


Potrà sembrare strano ad alcuni, ma quello che dici vale anche per me.
Se mi vedessi una che cerca genericamente, e mette un avatar con le supertette, credo che anche i miei (ugualmente pochi) ormoni cadrebbero in letargo.
In fin dei conti ci si sceglie, o almeno, si deve credere che lo si fa.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> DILLO CAZZO. SPIEGALO A QUESTA MASSA DI PROVINCIALI!!!!


Ho appena visto tacchi 12 a spillo anche lungo i chilometrici saloni del Louvre.
Io dopo otto ore con le Kickers avevo i polpacci a forma di sedano e ho avuto bisogno di una riabilitazione motoria.<
Ci vuole il fisico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

guardate che peracotta non cerca genericamente..

Peracotta, non ti curar di loro,parla con me! :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guardate che peracotta non cerca genericamente..
> 
> Peracotta, non ti curar di loro,parla con me! :carneval:


Se entri e dici che cerchi un'amante. Poi certo che sceglie ma intanto è mosso solo dalla voglia di avere ub'amante. Niente di male  ma lontano anni luce da me


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2016)

Penso che in genere si debba diffidare delle persone che non si esprimono come sarebbe congeniale e naturale per loro. Non credo che possa esserci in cliché per tutti


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Penso che in genere si debba diffidare delle persone che non si esprimono come sarebbe congeniale e naturale per loro. Non credo che possa esserci in cliché per tutti


Sono d'accordo, la spontaneità è fondamentale. Nicka ad esempio l'ho sempre percepita così, e anche quando ha scritto le cose più pazze non l'ho mai trovata minimamente volgare... anzi


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, la spontaneità è fondamentale. Nicka ad esempio l'ho sempre percepita così, e anche quando ha scritto le cose più pazze non l'ho mai trovata minimamente volgare... anzi


Dovrò inventarmi un qualche racconto rosa confetto...lì potrei essere molto volgare...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, la spontaneità è fondamentale. Nicka ad esempio l'ho sempre percepita così, e anche quando ha scritto le cose più pazze non l'ho mai trovata minimamente volgare... anzi


nicka è multisfaccettata


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dovrò inventarmi un qualche racconto rosa confetto...lì potrei essere molto volgare...:rotfl:


ahahahahah non ti ci vedo ma prova, magari lì ti censuriamo


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah non ti ci vedo ma prova, magari lì ti censuriamo


Chiedo a LDS se mi dà una mano...è lui che legge Danielle Steel!! 
Come si fa a non volergli bene? Ma come???

Ora provo a scrivere qualcosa d'ammmmmmmore...datemi qualche giorno...:rotfl:che non sono mica avvezza!


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiedo a LDS se mi dà una mano...è lui che legge Danielle Steel!!
> Come si fa a non volergli bene? Ma come???
> 
> Ora provo a scrivere qualcosa d'ammmmmmmore...datemi qualche giorno...:rotfl:che non sono mica avvezza!


ok :up:


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiedo a LDS se mi dà una mano...è lui che legge Danielle Steel!!
> Come si fa a non volergli bene? Ma come???
> 
> Ora provo a scrivere qualcosa d'ammmmmmmore...datemi qualche giorno...:rotfl:che non sono mica avvezza!


oh zeus.

chiedo la cancellazione immediata.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oh zeus.
> 
> chiedo la cancellazione immediata.


Sì sì, ho deciso...

Nicka in rosa...preparatevi, che divento un macello!


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì, ho deciso...
> 
> Nicka in rosa...preparatevi, che divento un macello!


...ma sarà ispirato a noi come i racconti h-OT o di pura fantasia?

no perchè se lo fai con noi, posso avere un personaggio stile Grecia Colmenares?


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì, ho deciso...
> 
> Nicka in rosa...preparatevi, che divento un macello!


Nicka in rosa?come no..coi cazzi de cemento bianchi...


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma sarà ispirato a noi come i racconti h-OT o di pura fantasia?
> 
> no perchè se lo fai con noi, posso avere un personaggio stile Grecia Colmenares?


Mò ci penso.

Nicka in rosa...arriverà...


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka in rosa?come no..coi cazzi de cemento bianchi...


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> View attachment 11257


Voi non capite niente, io ho problemi di schiena e devo appoggiarmi...
Siete malfidati e malpensanti e fin troppo maliziosi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì, ho deciso...
> 
> Nicka in rosa...preparatevi, che divento un macello!



Ti prego questa volta riabilitami.


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voi non capite niente, io ho problemi di schiena e devo appoggiarmi...
> Siete malfidati e malpensanti e fin troppo maliziosi.


"voi", è stato lui! è sempre lui!! io non avevo minimamente avuto pensieri maliziosi


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti prego questa volta riabilitami.


Vuoi fare la mia vecchia vicina di casa timorata e dispensatrice di consigli che io seguirei pedissequamente?


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> View attachment 11257


:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :carneval:


Nob, fai qualcosa...mi sfottono!


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :carneval:


ci tengo a precisare che è proprio quello dove si è seduta lei... non è un altro a caso...

il caso vuole che si è ripassati di lì, e così..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brenin (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> View attachment 11257


Sembrerebbe circonciso......


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci tengo a precisare che è proprio quello dove si è seduta lei... non è un altro a caso...
> 
> il caso vuole che si è ripassati di lì, e così..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Notasi ancora un po' di umido...


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nob, fai qualcosa...mi sfottono!


Tu vai dritta per la tua strada, aspetto con ansia il primo racconto Nickarmony  :up:


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci tengo a precisare che è proprio quello dove si è seduta lei... non è un altro a caso...
> 
> il caso vuole che si è ripassati di lì, e così..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bisogna metterci una targa commemorativa allora... qui il giorno x si sedette... :carneval:


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bisogna metterci una targa commemorativa allora... qui il giorno x si sedette... :carneval:



devo esser sincera. Lei è stata tranquilla e carina, si è seduta con discrezione e molto a modo. Il problema è lui  che ha cominciato a fa casino in mezzo alla strada :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> devo esser sincera. Lei è stata tranquilla e carina, si è seduta con discrezione e molto a modo. Il problema è lui  che ha cominciato a fa casino in mezzo alla strada :rotfl:


strano :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> strano :rotfl:


Mò tu pensa se una non può riposare le stanche membra appoggiando le terga a un fittone...
Ma cose da pazzi!


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mò tu pensa se una non può riposare le stanche membra appoggiando le terga a un fittone...
> Ma cose da pazzi!


devi essere superiore a queste cose, è cosa buona e giusta che una donna si possa ritemprare su qualunque fittone desideri! :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> strano :rotfl:


Ma strano sto cazzo de cemento!C'era la panchina a 30 cm.......:rotfl:la mia auto a 2 metri....e questa se siede de culo su quel coso....pure pericoloso,tu che avresti pensato?


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma strano sto cazzo de cemento!C'era la panchina a 30 cm.......:rotfl:la mia auto a 2 metri....e questa se siede de culo su quel coso....pure pericoloso,tu che avresti pensato?


Ma non era pericoloso!!!
Hai visto com'è stondato!? E' fatto apposta per agevolare con delicatezza!


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma strano sto cazzo de cemento!C'era la panchina a 30 cm.......:rotfl:la mia auto a 2 metri....e questa se siede de culo su quel coso....pure pericoloso,tu che avresti pensato?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vabbè cla', magari la panchina era sporca e la macchina chiusa  oppure ama il marmo


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> vabbè cla', magari la panchina era sporca e la macchina chiusa  oppure *ama il marmo*


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non era pericoloso!!!
> Hai visto com'è stondato!? E' fatto apposta per agevolare con delicatezza!



....però che c'era la panchina a 30 cm e la macchina sua e tu sei andata diretta su quel coso è vero  

mo, lo sai, io non ci vidi malizia ed è stato lui, come sempre, però ....


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....però che c'era la panchina a 30 cm e la macchina sua e tu sei andata diretta su quel coso è vero
> 
> mo, lo sai, io non ci vidi malizia ed è stato lui, come sempre, però ....


La macchina sua non mi sarei mai permessa di richiederla come appoggio...
La panchina...oh...io non l'ho vista!!! 
Quello era a un tiro di schioppo dal mio culo sicchè ho approfittato!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Noooo*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> vabbè cla', magari la panchina era sporca e la macchina chiusa  oppure ama il marmo


Fidati....la panchina pulita....la macchina era li....e lei che si tuffa di culo su quel coso.....ma adesso io ti chiedo:TU dove ti saresti seduto?ma te pare comodo quel coso?NO mo devi essere sincero....pare davvero un cazzo con la cappella circoincisa.....rispondi serio.


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ....però che c'era la panchina a 30 cm e la macchina sua e tu sei andata diretta su quel coso è vero
> 
> mo, lo sai, io non ci vidi malizia ed è stato lui, come sempre, però ....


E non si staccava...stavamo a chiama il carro dell'aci.....er dai....ma pensi sia comodo sedersi su quel coso?io non ci vedo mai sedersi nessuno....


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non si staccava...stavamo a chiama il carro dell'aci.....er dai....ma pensi sia comodo sedersi su quel coso?io non ci vedo mai sedersi nessuno....


Ma è comodissimo!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è comodissimo!!!


Per te....!Che cazzo le fanno a fa le panchine allora?


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per te....!Che cazzo le fanno a fa le panchine allora?


Non lo so...


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non si staccava...stavamo a chiama il carro dell'aci.....er dai....ma pensi sia comodo sedersi su quel coso?io non ci vedo mai sedersi nessuno....


non lo so! prossima volta ci provo io!

però non lasciarmi li, chiama l'aci in caso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo so...


Ogni volta che ci passo ti penso...


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non lo so! prossima volta ci provo io!
> 
> però non lasciarmi li, chiama l'aci in caso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I vigili del fuoco.....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni volta che ci passo ti penso...


Pensa a quanto sono fortunata...
C'è gente che pregherebbe per un pensiero del grande Oscuro...
E a me è bastato un cazzo de cemento!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Pensa a quanto sono fortunata...
> C'è gente che pregherebbe per un pensiero del grande Oscuro...
> E a me è bastato un cazzo de cemento!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


E non era il mio.....:rotfl:la prossima volta data e firma.:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non era il mio.....:rotfl:la prossima volta data e firma.:rotfl:


Mi porto un bel pennarellone!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Siii*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi porto un bel pennarellone!!!


l mio non scrive....porta il tuo.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> l mio non scrive....porta il tuo.


Il tuo cancella...


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Il tuo cancella...


Devasta.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Monellasexy88 ti garba?
> Poi vieni a sfogliare riviste di gattini con me?


ah ah ah ah


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...però non si può mica lavorare in questo modo...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi fare la mia vecchia vicina di casa timorata e dispensatrice di consigli che io seguirei pedissequamente?


eh no, cazzerola.
Ti ho chiesto di riabilitarmi.
Non puoi darmi il personaggio della bottegaia di facili costumi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

*a Oscù...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Per te....!Che cazzo le fanno a fa le panchine allora?


noi a Bologna siamo abituate così. Mica come le provinciali che ci stanno in giro. Guarda come siamo attrezzate:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi da fastidio? Che non ho fatto un commento su culo addominali cazzo o altro. Ho solo espresso un parere su quello che può essere l'uomo della mia fantastia e guai a me mi sono fatta scappare *un "cinque minuti contro il muro" *da qui sono la morta di cazzo. Ecco a me non sta bene
> Non sono state pubblicate uomini in perizoma e qualcuna ha scritto *"Dio come me lo scoperei"*
> Se poi qualcuno non coglie la differenza ok io la colgo.
> mi sembra di essere tornata alla foto pubblicata da Fantastica delle sue tette.
> ...


Vivaddio  che ci sono commenti così !!! Ma perché tocca limitarsi ? 
c'è una regola, una legge, una consuetudine che vieta di esprimere spontaneamente con una battuta peraltro più goliardica che intenzionale ? 
Non credo ci sia e comunque se ci fosse si potrebbe tranquillamente superare fregandosene


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ma quindi è un'abitudine? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Sarà mica una nota distintiva?


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no, cazzerola.
> Ti ho chiesto di riabilitarmi.
> Non puoi darmi il personaggio della bottegaia di facili costumi?


Ma che ne so della riabilitazione che vuoi tu!  
Ok...allora ti faccio diventare la bottegaia che vuole traviarmi...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voi non capite niente, io ho problemi di schiena e devo appoggiarmi...
> Siete malfidati e malpensanti e fin troppo maliziosi.


Ah cazzo !!! Avrebbero riso pure di me allora :singleeye::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma strano sto cazzo de cemento!C'era la panchina a 30 cm.......:rotfl:la mia auto a 2 metri....e questa se siede de culo su quel coso....pure pericoloso,tu che avresti pensato?


Guarda che sono comodi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che ne so della riabilitazione che vuoi tu!
> Ok...allora ti faccio diventare la bottegaia che vuole traviarmi...


ma nuuuu...
Fammi traviare qualche maschietto.
Non è che puoi essere sempre e solo tu al centro dei miei pensieri.
Sei la mia creatura, ma è tempo che tu ti renda autonoma.


----------



## Horny (12 Gennaio 2016)

vabe' ma alla fine che vi frega se qualcuno pensa che siate vogliosi di sesso , mica è disdicevole esserlo!!!!


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma nuuuu...
> Fammi traviare qualche maschietto.
> Non è che puoi essere sempre e solo tu al centro dei miei pensieri.
> Sei la mia creatura, ma è tempo che tu ti renda autonoma.


Ok... Ho già in mente...


----------



## Horny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dalla tua foto si capiscono tante cose, credimi. Basta avere gli strumenti per capire. Ed io naturalmente li ho.


uhmmm, ecco questo mi interessa.
tquali sono questi strumenti? 
a me la foto continua a non dire assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Spot (12 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> vabe' ma alla fine che vi frega se qualcuno pensa che siate vogliosi di sesso , mica è disdicevole esserlo!!!!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
Diciamolo.
Siamo un branco di poveri arrapati/e.
E per fortuna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> uhmmm, ecco questo mi interessa.
> tquali sono questi strumenti?
> a me la foto continua a non dire assolutamente nulla.


tu devi essere il tipo di persona che quando è a metà di un giallo si trattiene, si trattiene e poi non ce la fa più e va a leggere l'ultima pagina.
Dì la verità.


----------



## Horny (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu devi essere il tipo di persona che quando è a metà di un giallo si trattiene, si trattiene e poi non ce la fa più e va a leggere l'ultima pagina.
> Dì la verità.


yessssssssss, MA più il giallo mi piace più a lungo mi trattengo 
sono curiosissima comunque sulla faccenda degli strumenti.

:mago:


----------



## Horny (12 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Danny, non ti conoscevo ma sei uno spasso!! Ho riso veramente di gusto leggendoti!
> Il  fatto è questo: non ho voglia di conoscere qualcuna che mi interessa  per poi spiegarle tutta la mia storia e metterla in condizione di  decidere se accettare o meno la situazione. Non voglio far perdere tempo  a nessuno, e per il mio già citato senso di rispetto (condivisibile o  meno) non me la sentirei di iniziare una relazione sgemba in partenza.  Per questo sono venuto qui: pensando di trovare gente vaccinata circa  l'argomento "tradimento", e consapevole in partenza di cosa stiamo  parlando e di dove si va a parare.
> 
> Per il resto:
> ...


sì, danny è un'utente delizioso.
secondo me dovreste farvi un aperitivo al più presto, con danny :carneval::carneval::carneval:.
azzz...Carola sarebbe P E R F E T T A!!!!!
il classico tipo da sci club 
soffri di insonnia?:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fidati....la panchina pulita....la macchina era li....e lei che si tuffa di culo su quel coso.....ma adesso io ti chiedo:TU dove ti saresti seduto?ma te pare comodo quel coso?NO mo devi essere sincero....pare davvero un cazzo con la cappella circoincisa.....rispondi serio.


serissimo... la panchina :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pensa a quanto sono fortunata...
> C'è gente che pregherebbe per un pensiero del grande Oscuro...
> E a me è bastato un cazzo de cemento!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> DILLO CAZZO. SPIEGALO A QUESTA MASSA DI PROVINCIALI!!!!



Caspita hai ragione. MI  e' capitato qualche volta di vedere donne superagghindate truccate e tacchi a spillo al super e io scema a chiedermi perche'  cosi proprio lì. ......quasi sempre 40 enni  ma  guardero' meglio.

Una a dicembre aveva le piume in fondo alla gonna. IMPOSSIBILE non notarla.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Caspita hai ragione. MI  e' capitato qualche volta di vedere donne superagghindate truccate e tacchi a spillo al super e io scema a chiedermi perche'  cosi proprio lì. ......quasi sempre 40 enni  ma  guardero' meglio.
> 
> Una a dicembre aveva le piume in fondo alla gonna. IMPOSSIBILE non notarla.



Ora capisco....io al super ci vado con le scarpe da ginnastica e tuta...ma come cavolo fanno a caricare la macchina poi??
...e in palestra?? bisogna andare truccate...
UFF non ho capito proprio niente delle relazioni sociali con gli uomini...


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ora capisco....io al super ci vado con le scarpe da ginnastica e tuta...ma come cavolo fanno a caricare la macchina poi??
> ...e in palestra?? bisogna andare truccate...
> UFF non ho capito proprio niente delle relazioni sociali con gli uomini...



PUO' essere una tecnica, a me e' capitato alla BRICO di chiedere aiuto ad un signore per caricare in auto dei sacchi pesanti, caspita scelto a caso ma ovviamente in forze, gentilissimo e galante, peccato non ci fosse un bar in zona per berci un caffe' insieme ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ora capisco....io al super ci vado con le scarpe da ginnastica e tuta...ma come cavolo fanno a caricare la macchina poi??
> ...e in palestra?? bisogna andare truccate...
> UFF non ho capito proprio niente delle relazioni sociali con gli uomini...


Dipende da che uomini ti interessano


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Caspita hai ragione. MI  e' capitato qualche volta di vedere donne superagghindate truccate e tacchi a spillo al super e io scema a chiedermi perche'  cosi proprio lì. ......quasi sempre 40 enni  ma  guardero' meglio.
> 
> *Una a dicembre aveva le piume in fondo alla gonna. IMPOSSIBILE non notarla*.


E se aveva rubato un pollo a te chi te lo dice?


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da che uomini ti interessano




....uomini.... è troppo generico



scusa stasera mi sento un pochino z....la si può??​


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....uomini.... è troppo generico
> 
> 
> 
> scusa stasera mi sento un pochino z....la si può??​


Si sei libera di essere ciò che vuoi 
L'importante è che sei serena nell'esserlo. 
É un modo di pensare che non mi rispecchia 
Posso essere zoccola anche io ma in maniera molto mirata


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Io sono stata adorata due volte al super. Fanculizzati davanti alla commessa di turno. Che tristezza


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E se aveva rubato un pollo a te chi te lo dice?



PIU' che un pollo un pavone.:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> sì, danny è un'utente delizioso.
> secondo me dovreste farvi un aperitivo al più presto, con danny :carneval::carneval::carneval:.
> azzz...Carola sarebbe P E R F E T T A!!!!!
> il classico tipo da sci club
> soffri di insonnia?:rotfl:


E sentiamo di grazia ciccia come sarebbero le tipe da sci club ?
Se ti immagino le mammette  impellicciate a fine pista sei fuori strada lo sci e 'uno sport bellissimo impegnativo io sciò mentre i figli si allenano 
È impegno passione e sacrificio che ragazzini che si alzano alle 7 X allenarsi magari al freddo invece di passare i week end 
In giro o davanti alla Xbox sono solo da andarne orgogliosa 
Qualsiasi spore agonistico si faccia vale il discorso sopra 
Come sempre preconcetti perché è uno sport che richiede una certa disponibilità economica e che palle cambiate nastro sempre la stessa solfa 
Io intanto prevengo il culo molle sciando Guarda ...
Classico tipo da Sci club  ancora non l avevo sentita 
C'è anche il tipo da rosico?


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono stata *adorata* due volte al super. Fanculizzati davanti alla commessa di turno. Che tristezza


Cioè si sono buttati in ginocchio a mani giunte?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè si sono buttati in ginocchio a mani giunte?


Non posso averlo scritto davvero agahaha 
Sto cazzo di correttore 
Abbordata


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso averlo scritto davvero agahaha
> Sto cazzo di correttore
> Abbordata


Io preferisco la versione del correttore [emoji6] 

Buongiorno Farfy [emoji8]  bellissimo il tuo avatar...


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso averlo scritto davvero agahaha
> Sto cazzo di correttore
> Abbordata


Si, era chiaro, però forte l'immagine...


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> E sentiamo di grazia ciccia come sarebbero le tipe da sci club ?
> Se ti immagino le mammette  impellicciate a fine pista sei fuori strada lo sci e 'uno sport bellissimo impegnativo io sciò mentre i figli si allenano
> *È impegno passione e sacrificio che ragazzini che si alzano alle 7 X allenarsi magari al freddo invece di passare i week end
> In giro o davanti alla Xbox sono solo da andarne orgogliosa
> ...


Il sacrificio non è solo per i ragazzi ma per tutti i genitori (nel mio caso io e solo io) che svolgono regolare servizio taxi, anche in giro per l'Italia e nel caso di altri sport (vedi i miei pattinaggio artistico a rotelle) non solo il Week end...

Buongiorno


----------



## danny (13 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> noi a Bologna siamo abituate così. Mica come le provinciali che ci stanno in giro. Guarda come siamo attrezzate:View attachment 11259


Per terra.
Beh, ma allora noi che a Milano abbiamo i panettoni... cosa devo dedurre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Il sacrificio non è solo per i ragazzi ma per tutti i genitori (nel mio caso io e solo io) che svolgono regolare servizio taxi, anche in giro per l'Italia e nel caso di altri sport (vedi i miei pattinaggio artistico a rotelle) non solo il Week end...
> 
> Buongiorno


Singolo? Grande/piccolo gruppo? Quartetto?
Edit: la tua è la terra dei campioni di questo sport in effetti :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso averlo scritto davvero agahaha
> Sto cazzo di correttore
> Abbordata


Ah ah ah anche io odio sti cazzo di correttori automatici ah ah ah


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah anche io odio sti cazzo di correttori automatici ah ah ah


Eccoci.Buon giorno a tutti,anche ai cazzi de cemento.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccoci.Buon giorno a tutti,anche ai cazzi de cemento.


Buondì   guarda che quelli so comodi e comformanti :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buondì   guarda che quelli so comodi e comformanti :rotfl:


Capisco nicka....ma adesso pure te?tu che sei così pefettina e compostina?tu che non ti allarghi mai,tu che sei quasi asessuata?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco nicka....ma adesso pure te?tu che sei così pefettina e compostina?tu che non ti allarghi mai,tu che sei quasi asessuata?


Marito te lo volevo dire da tempo quelle perfettine e compostine scopano come ricci :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marito te lo volevo dire da tempo quelle perfettine e compostine scopano come ricci :rotfl:


Quindi?:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Il sacrificio non è solo per i ragazzi ma per tutti i genitori (nel mio caso io e solo io) che svolgono regolare servizio taxi, anche in giro per l'Italia e nel caso di altri sport (vedi i miei pattinaggio artistico a rotelle) non solo il Week end...
> 
> Buongiorno


Quindi tu sei la classica tipa da pattinaggio artistico ?

Si sì taxi pure qui che non c'è neve per cui li portano ad allenarsi fa altre però sabato e domenica sveglia ore 6-30 X accompagnarli al bus
A quelPunto alle 830 ero sulle uniche tre piste aperte da noi


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Singolo? Grande/piccolo gruppo? Quartetto?
> Edit: la tua è la terra dei campioni di questo sport in effetti :up:


Il piccolo faceva singolo...era stato chiamato in nazionale ma si è stancato.
La grande ha fatto danza per un po' di anni poi 2 anni quartetto ora è piccolo gruppo 

Ps hai visto ho cominciato ad andare in palestre


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Quindi tu sei la classica tipa da pattinaggio artistico ?
> 
> Si sì taxi pure qui che non c'è neve per cui li portano ad allenarsi fa altre però sabato e domenica sveglia ore 6-30 X accompagnarli al bus
> A quelPunto alle 830 ero sulle uniche tre piste aperte da noi


sii, quelle che si fanno 600 andata e 600 km  ritorno per gli italiani e dai 200/300 e viceversa  km per andare ad uno stage magari in giornata, Sveglia alle 6.30 rientro 1 di notte palazzetto rigorosamente senza riscaldamento...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?:rotfl:


Quindi tu sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco nicka....ma adesso pure te?tu che sei così pefettina e compostina?tu che non ti allarghi mai,tu che sei quasi asessuata?


Qui ci si fa di me una strana idea...


----------



## Horny (13 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> E sentiamo di grazia ciccia come sarebbero le tipe da sci club ?
> Se ti immagino le mammette  impellicciate a fine pista sei fuori strada lo sci e 'uno sport bellissimo impegnativo io sciò mentre i figli si allenano
> È impegno passione e sacrificio che ragazzini che si alzano alle 7 X allenarsi magari al freddo invece di passare i week end
> In giro o davanti alla Xbox sono solo da andarne orgogliosa
> ...



 ma davvero???? 
ma non l'avrei mai detto ......ma dai!!!!
non avevo la miiiiiiiinima idea di cosa fosse lo sport agonistico,
grazie delle spiegazioni.
sei divertentissima carola...., francamente non ho alcuna esperienza di club, ma da come ti descrivi mi pari abbastanza banale per essere tipo da clubbbb
mai avrei osato suggerire che TU non sciassssssssi :carneval::carneval:
perché dovrei essere invidiosa? pure io scio e sono stata agonista in altro sport, e così mio figlio.
anche attribuire un commento fastidioso all'invidia è molto banale.


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola


E ributta la palla....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Qui ci si fa di me una strana idea...


Tanto ormai...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto ormai...:rotfl:


Tanto ormai... Significa solo che dove mi siedo sto comoda!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tanto ormai... Significa solo che dove mi siedo sto comoda!!!


No,te ne sei beccate talmente tante a gratis....che queste sono il minimo.


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Potrà sembrare strano ad alcuni, ma quello che dici vale anche per me.
> Se mi vedessi una che cerca genericamente, e mette un avatar con le supertette, credo che anche i miei (ugualmente pochi) ormoni cadrebbero in letargo.
> In fin dei conti ci si sceglie, o almeno, si deve credere che lo si fa.



Le
Super tette come avatar tipo la
Moglie di mazinga come si chiamava quelle con le tette rotanti aspetta mo la metto come avatar io che a tette sto messa bene eh

Comunque anche a me azzera ormone e poi alla sottoscritta  un po di panzetta nell uomo non dispiace poca discreta ...


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma davvero????
> ma non l'avrei mai detto ......ma dai!!!!
> non avevo la miiiiiiiinima idea di cosa fosse lo sport agonistico,
> grazie delle spiegazioni.
> ...


certo si prossimamente parlerò del botulino e della tata filippina dai 

Sara' banale ma rispecchia in pieno donne come te a iosa se ne vedono tranquilla non sei l'unica ti saluto cara


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma davvero????
> ma non l'avrei mai detto ......ma dai!!!!
> non avevo la miiiiiiiinima idea di cosa fosse lo sport agonistico,
> grazie delle spiegazioni.
> ...



 Poi clubbbb non è il clubbb che immagino intendi tu vedi che sei piena di preconcetti 

Mio dio che tristezza


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
> Le
> *Super tette come avatar tipo la
> Moglie di mazinga come si chiamava quelle con le tette rotanti aspetta mo la metto come avatar io che a tette sto messa bene eh*
> ...


VENUS, si chiamava Venus
almeno le basi!!!


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> sii, quelle che si fanno 600 andata e 600 km  ritorno per gli italiani e dai 200/300 e viceversa  km per andare ad uno stage magari in giornata, Sveglia alle 6.30 rientro 1 di notte palazzetto rigorosamente senza riscaldamento...



Io pure stesse  levatacce ed attese al freddo per 1minuto equalcosa di gara e poi aspetta la seconda manche se non salta alla prima e allora vai di consolazione 

In più l'ansia maledetta ansia qnd scendono così veloci ...


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> VENUS, si chiamava Venus
> almeno le basi!!!


Ecco si 
Anche goldrake aveva la tipa ? non ricordo ...


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;Ecco si
> Anche goldrake aveva la tipa ? non ricordo ...


c'era Venusia, gata morta

(Meglio LAMU', ma di altra serie)


----------



## danny (13 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Le
> Super tette come avatar tipo la
> Moglie di mazinga come si chiamava quelle con le tette rotanti aspetta mo la metto come avatar io che a tette sto messa bene eh
> 
> Comunque anche a me azzera ormone e poi alla sottoscritta  un po di panzetta nell uomo non dispiace poca discreta ...



Venus se non sbaglio.
Faceva morire (dal ridere) tutti.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> c'era Venusia, gata morta
> 
> (Meglio LAMU', ma di altra serie)



si ma Venusia non era un robot....hai appena parlato di basi...Insomma!!!! Accuturati


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ecco si
> Anche goldrake aveva la tipa ? non ricordo ...


L'esperto di questa roba era JB....ops *è *JB.


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si ma Venusia non era un robot....hai appena parlato di basi...Insomma!!!! Accuturati





JON ha detto:


> L'esperto di questa roba era JB....ops *è *JB.


Precisiamo, l'esperto sono io [emoji41]  ma quale JB [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Nello specifico, il robot coi missili sul petto che fa da spalla al Grande Mazinga (Mazinger) è Venus

Goldrake (Grandizer) non ha robot spalla, ha però Koji Kabuto ( Alcor) che lo aiuta con un disco volante di appoggio.
Actarus, il pilota di Goldrake, ha una ragazza che è Venusia...


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Precisiamo, l'esperto sono io [emoji41]  ma quale JB [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Nello specifico, il robot coi missili sul petto che fa da spalla al Grande Mazinga (Mazinger) è Venus
> 
> ...


Io li adoravo che ricordi 
Mi ero però scordata di actarus


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Precisiamo, l'esperto sono io [emoji41]  ma quale JB [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Nello specifico, il robot coi missili sul petto che fa da spalla al Grande Mazinga (Mazinger) è Venus
> 
> ...


Di Goldrake so tutto...ero perdutamente innamorata di Actarus :sorriso:


----------



## peracotta (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ragazzi, ma Sbri non aveva mica detto che qui c'è gente che lavora? 
Ieri ho lavorato, sono stato con mio figlio e sono andato in palestra: torno oggi e il thread è aumentato di 20 pagine!!  Che lavoro fateeeeeeee???? 
Cercherò di tirare le fila: 
@Farfalla: quindi non ho capito cosa cerchi (in generale eh, non qui...). Forse dovrei andare a leggermi i thread che hai aperto tu.. appena avrò un attimo (che vuol dire: nel we o di notte).
@Ipazia: dove sei finita? Spero non ti sia offesa per ciò che ho scritto. In fin dei conti è solo la mia opinione.
@Chiara Matraini: ciao! 
@Banshee: lo so già che dicendo questo mi attirerò ulteriori sfottò dal forum; ma se ti piace il genere Hardy/Diesel, potrei piacerti anche io...  sia chiaro che Tom è sicuramente più bello di me (grazie al cavolo: è "solo" un attore di fama mondiale); ma quando intendevo che sono un "tipo" pensavo proprio a "quel tipo di tipo".


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, ma Sbri non aveva mica detto che qui c'è gente che lavora?
> Ieri ho lavorato, sono stato con mio figlio e sono andato in palestra: torno oggi e il thread è aumentato di 20 pagine!!  Che lavoro fateeeeeeee????
> Cercherò di tirare le fila:
> @Farfalla: quindi non ho capito cosa cerchi (in generale eh, non qui...). Forse dovrei andare a leggermi i thread che hai aperto tu.. appena avrò un attimo (che vuol dire: nel we o di notte).
> ...


Non cerco è questo il problema.
Vivo e vivendo mi è cpaitato di incontrare persone, conoscerle , frequentarle ecc ecc.
Non ho mai pensato "vorrei trovarmi un amante". 
Capisci quanto partiamo da basi diverse?
Quando ho avuto la mia relazione frequentavo quell'uomo da mesi, avrei giurato sulla mia perenne fedeltà e poi invece è successo, ho voluto succedesse ed è stato un rapporto come quello che tu stai cercando. Ma tu appunto, lo cerchi e a me questo fa alzare un muro. Magari ad altre no. Se poi per invogliare ti proponi a petto nudo il muro diventa di cemento armato
Io penso che una persona si presenta in generale con le qualità sue che ritiene le più importanti. Se lo sono degli addominali scolpiti arriviamo da due pianeti diversi


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Precisiamo, l'esperto sono io* [emoji41]  ma quale JB [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Nello specifico, il robot coi missili sul petto che fa da spalla al Grande Mazinga (Mazinger) è Venus
> 
> ...


Menomale. L'esperto del genere ci mancava, seriamente.
E siccome vedo che hai una conoscenza approfondita, spero tanto che adesso non venga fuori che Venusia se la faceva anche con Kabuto.


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si ma Venusia non era un robot....hai appena parlato di basi...Insomma!!!! Accuturati


Ma dai è chiaro che Venusia era una ragazza le hanno costruito una astronave apposta per combattere con Actarus!


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, ma Sbri non aveva mica detto che qui c'è gente che lavora?
> Ieri ho lavorato, sono stato con mio figlio e sono andato in palestra: torno oggi e il thread è aumentato di 20 pagine!!  Che lavoro fateeeeeeee????
> Cercherò di tirare le fila:
> @Farfalla: quindi non ho capito cosa cerchi (in generale eh, non qui...). Forse dovrei andare a leggermi i thread che hai aperto tu.. appena avrò un attimo (che vuol dire: nel we o di notte).
> ...


Qua va male, tutto storto. Ti giuro che non l'avrei mai detto. E se provi a renderti più interessante facendo ricrescerti qualche pelo? Io tenterei.

Mo t'avviso. Guarda che se viene fuori che sei un clone o uno scherzo, spero che alla prossima panca piana utile ci resti sotto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, ma Sbri non aveva mica detto che qui c'è gente che lavora?
> Ieri ho lavorato, sono stato con mio figlio e sono andato in palestra: torno oggi e il thread è aumentato di 20 pagine!!  Che lavoro fateeeeeeee????
> Cercherò di tirare le fila:
> @Farfalla: quindi non ho capito cosa cerchi (in generale eh, non qui...). Forse dovrei andare a leggermi i thread che hai aperto tu.. appena avrò un attimo (che vuol dire: nel we o di notte).
> ...


Ciao! È ora dell'aperitivo! 
Di solito che prendi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao! È ora dell'aperitivo!
> Di solito che prendi?


secondo me va di latte e ovomaltina perchè pure per il nesquick la mamma non gli ha ancora dato il permesso...


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me va di latte e ovomaltina perchè pure per il nesquick la mamma non gli ha ancora dato il permesso...


Io ho già capito come va a finire qui. Ti toccherà prendere in carico peracotta (che da adesso in poi chiameremo pc che si fa prima) e assisterlo nel suo cammino verso il successo.


----------



## peracotta (13 Gennaio 2016)

@Farfalla: ma infatti ho specificato "non qui". E capisco il tuo punto di vista (vivadio ci sono punti di vista diversi nella vita), che forse avrei condiviso se fossi stato un traditore "normale" e non per sopraggiunte imprevedibili variazioni nel mio vivere di coppia (qualcuno potrebbe obiettare che in realtà tutti i tradimenti sono riconducibili a ciò; ma non come nel mio caso..). 
E comunque se hai letto i vecchi post ho messo quella foto nell'avatar perché qualcuno ironizzava su come fossi 
messo fisicamente. Se le mie altre doti non affiorano dai miei scritti, allora non so proprio cosa dirti. Dal vivo risulto una persona piacevole. Scommetti? 
@Chiara: mi ritengo un esperto di Bloody Mary. Al massimo un Negroni, comunque. 
E tu cosa prendi? Ma soprattutto quando ci vieni con me? 
@Jon: ma quale strada del successo, Sbri al massimo mi porta in una stanzetta oscura con oggetti dal dubbio utilizzo appesi alle pareti. Quello che non sa è che potrebbe pentirsene... amarenamente :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> @Farfalla: ma infatti ho specificato "non qui". E capisco il tuo punto di vista (vivadio ci sono punti di vista diversi nella vita), che forse avrei condiviso se fossi stato un traditore "normale" e non per sopraggiunte imprevedibili variazioni nel mio vivere di coppia (qualcuno potrebbe obiettare che in realtà tutti i tradimenti sono riconducibili a ciò; ma non come nel mio caso..).
> E comunque se hai letto i vecchi post ho messo quella foto nell'avatar perché qualcuno ironizzava su come fossi
> messo fisicamente. Se le mie altre doti non affiorano dai miei scritti, allora non so proprio cosa dirti. Dal vivo risulto una persona piacevole. Scommetti?
> @Chiara: mi ritengo un esperto di Bloody Mary. Al massimo un Negroni, comunque.
> ...



Non ti stai facendo una gran pubblicità sai? Occhio che a fare lo sborone si scrivono certi boomerang...


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti stai facendo una gran pubblicità sai? Occhio che a fare lo sborone si scrivono certi boomerang...


Parli cosi perché ancora non hai visto i quadricipiti e i femorali.
Sta attenta pure tu a parlare troppo presto. Magari quagliate.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> @Farfalla: ma infatti ho specificato "non qui". E capisco il tuo punto di vista (vivadio ci sono punti di vista diversi nella vita), che forse avrei condiviso se fossi stato un traditore "normale" e non per sopraggiunte imprevedibili variazioni nel mio vivere di coppia (qualcuno potrebbe obiettare che in realtà tutti i tradimenti sono riconducibili a ciò; ma non come nel mio caso..).
> E comunque se hai letto i vecchi post ho messo quella foto nell'avatar perché qualcuno ironizzava su come fossi
> messo fisicamente. Se le mie altre doti non affiorano dai miei scritti, allora non so proprio cosa dirti. Dal vivo risulto una persona piacevole. Scommetti?
> @Chiara: mi ritengo un esperto di Bloody Mary. Al massimo un Negroni, comunque.
> ...


Sembri Andrea Roncato nei fim girati sulle spiagge romagnole

Per inciso, non che siano cavoli tuoi ma è risaputo. Io sono messa peggio di te a casa e non per questo mi butto sul mercato


----------



## peracotta (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembri Andrea Roncato nei fim girati sulle spiagge romagnole
> Per inciso, non che siano cavoli tuoi ma è risaputo. Io sono messa peggio di te a casa e non per questo mi butto sul mercato


E' una tua scelta, e non ho problemi se pensi così di me basandoti su 4 battute sparate su un forum. Ma devi capire che io invece sto cercando qualcuno da frequentare.
Io non penso male di chi ha scritto qualche cattiveria o fatto battutacce nei miei confronti, perché so che le persone sono fatte di tante cose, e non è detto che su internet diano il meglio di sè. Anzi.

Per inciso, comunque, mi dispiace del tuo disagio a casa perché, sicuramente in modi, per cause e con intensità diversa dalla tua, anche io non vivo serenamente a casa.


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> E' una tua scelta, e non ho problemi se pensi così di me basandoti su 4 battute sparate su un forum. Ma devi capire che io invece sto cercando qualcuno da frequentare.
> Io non penso male di chi ha scritto qualche cattiveria o fatto battutacce nei miei confronti, perché so che le persone sono fatte di tante cose, e non è detto che su internet diano il meglio di sè. Anzi.
> 
> Per inciso, comunque, mi dispiace del tuo disagio a casa perché, sicuramente in modi, per cause e con intensità diversa dalla tua, anche io non vivo serenamente a casa.


Hai riletto bene il tuo primo POST?

Sembrava scritto per il Grande Fratello.

SE CERCHI  davvero qualcosa di piu' di una da scopare dovresti presentarti diversamente. 

CHe poi pure solo per scopiare vale comunque. 

A meno che uno abiti a scampia o al corviale!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> E' una tua scelta, e non ho problemi se pensi così di me basandoti su 4 battute sparate su un forum. Ma devi capire che io invece *sto cercando q*ualcuno da frequentare.
> Io non penso male di chi ha scritto qualche cattiveria o fatto battutacce nei miei confronti, perché so che le persone sono fatte di tante cose, e non è detto che su internet diano il meglio di sè. Anzi.
> 
> Per inciso, comunque, mi dispiace del tuo disagio a casa perché, sicuramente in modi, per cause e con intensità diversa dalla tua, anche io non vivo serenamente a casa.


e' sempre questa la cosa che ci divide


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> @Chiara: mi ritengo un esperto di Bloody Mary. Al massimo un Negroni, comunque.
> E tu cosa prendi? Ma soprattutto quando ci vieni con me?
> :


Per me un bel bicchiere di vino bianco fermo e freddo 
Vista la distanza intanto prendiamolo virtualmente.....poi chissà la vita cosa ci riserva! 
Devo dire che gli aperitivi per me sono sempre stati un bel punto di partenza


----------



## peracotta (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> e' sempre questa la cosa che ci divide


D'altronde, Farfalla, ci vedi lungo: l'hai detto subito che me la stavo giocando malissimo:unhappy:
Ed hai ragione, probabilmente non sono né tipo da tradimento in senso classico, né da forum. 
Anche questa esperienza mi tornerà utile.
Siccome a quanto pare non capisco un cavolo, di seguito una lista di quello che invece ho capito:
- nessuno qui è in grado di argomentare sulla tematica proposta (tranne Ipa)
- se scrivi dei messaggi profondi, un po' ti prendono per il culo e un po' ti invidiano
- idem se hai gli addominali
- se dopo aver argomentato seriamente vuoi alleggerire un po' e ti permetti di fare qualche battuta, diventi automaticamente un coatto da spiaggia e arrivano utenti mai sentiti a farti la morale
- secondo Ipazia, non c'è "sugo" se non c'è un continuo tiramolla per cui bisogna continuamente struggersi per l'amante che potrebbe ( ma anche no) decidere se frequentarti. Come fosse un contratto a tempo determinato con scadenza giornaliera, dove il datore di lavoro però non sei tu.
- per Farfalla, devi andare in giro per il mondo senza cercare qualcuno, ma se ne trovi uno che ti piace, allora sei giustificata a cornificare il consorte
- per Sbri, non c'è amore se non ci sono di mezzo un tacco 12 e un frustino 
- per Jon, sono troppo tenero per avere una relazione extra
- Ryoga e anonimo sono due orsetti pelosi
- Danny è simpatico
- A Spotless mind piace il film con Jim Carrey
- *Banshee e Nicka invece piacciono a me, ma sono troppo timide*
- le mie preferite sono Oro.blu, Horny, Ipazia. Non necessariamente nell'ordine indicato.
- Chiara Matraini non abita a Milano e io ho fatto una figura da pirla convinto del contrario:facepalm:
- Farfalla non vuole uscire con me perché sto cercando una persona con cui uscire e questo ci divide. Se invece un giorno la incontrassi per caso mentre porto a spasso il cane, mi troverebbe irresistibile 
(Farfalla sto scherzando. Adesso lo scrivo ogni volta a mo' sottotitolo per non udenti)


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2016)

Completamente ignorata.
Me misera.
Bannatemi.


----------



## peracotta (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Completamente ignorata.
> Me misera.
> Bannatemi.


Ho rettificato in neretto. 
Please add "paraculo" to the list of adjectives related to Mr Peracotta.


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> D'altronde, Farfalla, ci vedi lungo: l'hai detto subito che me la stavo giocando malissimo:unhappy:
> Ed hai ragione, probabilmente non sono né tipo da tradimento in senso classico, né da forum.
> Anche questa esperienza mi tornerà utile.
> Siccome a quanto pare non capisco un cavolo, di seguito una lista di quello che invece ho capito:
> ...


Davvero? Ma gracias Mr Peracott! 
E hai ragione, è vero che sono timida....maschero bene dietro una facciata ed una figura aggressive, ma è così :up:


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ho rettificato in neretto.
> Please add "paraculo" to the list of adjectives related to Mr Peracotta.


Vero... Io sono timidissima...
Bravo fanciullo...


----------



## banshee (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vero... Io sono timidissima...
> Bravo fanciullo...


Forte Mr Peracott, wins at mani basse!!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> D'altronde, Farfalla, ci vedi lungo: l'hai detto subito che me la stavo giocando malissimo:unhappy:
> Ed hai ragione, probabilmente non sono né tipo da tradimento in senso classico, né da forum.
> Anche questa esperienza mi tornerà utile.
> Siccome a quanto pare non capisco un cavolo, di seguito una lista di quello che invece ho capito:
> ...


Sono citato ... sono citato ... si è accorto di me .... wow .... non sto più nella pelle ... gli piacere oppure no? ... cosa significa orsetto  peloso che mi vuole così o mi devo depilare?  ... aiuto non so che fare ... mi faccio biondo o moro ... devo uscire a fare shopping, non ho niente da mettermi ...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> D'altronde, Farfalla, ci vedi lungo: l'hai detto subito che me la stavo giocando malissimo:unhappy:
> Ed hai ragione, probabilmente non sono né tipo da tradimento in senso classico, né da forum.
> Anche questa esperienza mi tornerà utile.
> Siccome a quanto pare non capisco un cavolo, di seguito una lista di quello che invece ho capito:
> ...


Non so se ti troverei irrestibilr magari inizieremmo a parlare del cane e scopriremmo che oltre all'amore per gli animali avremmo altre cose in comune. Quindi con una scusa tutti i giorni alla stessa ora scenderemmo a portare a fare un giro i nostri cagnolini e chi può dire cosa accadrebbe.
per inciso da traditrice credo che niente giustifichi un tradimento se non l'egoismo di vivere una cosa per se. 
Te la sei giocata male per quel che mi riguarda perché sembra che hai aperto un bando di concorso con i requisiti per partecipare. 
Ma magari ci sono utenti che amano i concorsi


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se ti troverei irrestibilr magari inizieremmo a parlare del cane e scopriremmo che oltre all'amore per gli animali avremmo altre cose in comune. Quindi con una scusa tutti i giorni alla stessa ora scenderemmo a portare a fare un giro i nostri cagnolini e chi può dire cosa accadrebbe.
> per inciso da traditrice credo che niente giustifichi un tradimento se non l'egoismo di vivere una cosa per se.
> Te la sei giocata male per quel che mi riguarda perché sembra che hai aperto un bando di concorso con i requisiti per partecipare.
> Ma magari ci sono utenti che amano i concorsi



:up:


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Completamente ignorata.
> Me misera.
> Bannatemi.


d'altronde sei troppo timida, è solo colpa tua


----------



## Horny (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> se, a vostro avviso e per la vostra  esperienza, si può davvero avere un rapporto extraconiugale fatto, oltre  che di sesso, anche e soprattutto di tenerezza, rispetto,  comprensione... perché io non sono sicuro di avere la risposta...


allora, non hai trovato risposte perché è impossibile darla, una risposta.
si può solo raccontare la propria esperienza, credo.
tu la tua non l'hai raccontata, però.
legittimo eh....
esperienze ne ho nel senso che sono stata a letto con uomini impegnati.
non ne ho nel senso che non ho mai tradito nessuno, dato che con mio marito
ho parlato chiaro *ben prima di agire* e quando è emerso che ero effettivamente passata alle vie di fatto
non ho mica negato, anzi gli ho ricordato quanto gli avevo detto!!!!!
con gli uomini sposati/impegnati non mi sono mai sentita coinvolta a tal punto da farne una questione di particolare comprensione e rispetto, a parte quanto di base è dovuto a qualsiasi essere umano (per me parecchio!!!).
era effettivamente solo sesso. mi sono annoiata subito.
con uno il sesso era anche effettivamente noiosissimo, con l'altro no.
viceversa mi sono sentita coinvolta sentimentalmente con un uomo sposato con cui non avevo e non ho mai fatto sesso. per questa persona provo quella comprensione e quel rispetto particolari di una relazione affettiva profonda.
da queste esperienze non so cosa si evinca....tbc
dammi il tuo parere.


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> D'altronde, Farfalla, ci vedi lungo: l'hai detto subito che me la stavo giocando malissimo:unhappy:
> Ed hai ragione, probabilmente non sono né tipo da tradimento in senso classico, né da forum.
> Anche questa esperienza mi tornerà utile.
> Siccome a quanto pare non capisco un cavolo, di seguito una lista di quello che invece ho capito:
> ...


:facepalm:
Sei talmente tronfio di te che ti permetti non solo di salire su di un piedistallo e giudicare gente che non conosci, ma addirittura sentenzi chi non è in grado (a tuo dire) di sostenere un dialogo alla pari con te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Finché c'era da giocarci su sul tuo patetico tentativo di inbroccare qualcuna sperando fosse abbastanza disperata da cascarci ok, ci si può ridere sopra. Ma deve rimanere il tono scherzoso, perché se vuoi davvero cercare di argomentare le immani cazzate che hai scritto finora, qui CHIUNQUE sarebbe in grado di "polverizzare" qualunque tua tesi senza troppo impegno


----------



## Horny (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Te la sei giocata male per quel che mi riguarda perché sembra che hai aperto un bando di concorso con i requisiti per partecipare.
> Ma magari ci sono utenti che amano i concorsi


io ho un rapporto di amore-odio, tipo compiti in classe :rotfl:.
però questo utente mi piace. 
come mi piacciono oro.blu e ipazia.
non necessariamente in quest'ordine


----------



## Horny (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> d'altronde sei troppo timida, è solo colpa tua


be' ma la timidezza può essere molto sexy, anche in un uomo, se moderata.
ps OT
sono una di quelle a cui non piace il sesso orale passivo, ma quello attivo si.
sono certa che ci sia dietro qualche trauma.....:idea::idea:


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> d'altronde sei troppo timida, è solo colpa tua


Vado a farmi curare subitamente...


----------



## Horny (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> Sei talmente tronfio di te che ti permetti non solo di salire su di un piedistallo e giudicare gente che non conosci, ma addirittura sentenzi chi non è in grado (a tuo dire) di sostenere un dialogo alla pari con te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Finché c'era da giocarci su sul tuo patetico tentativo di inbroccare qualcuna sperando fosse abbastanza disperata da cascarci ok, ci si può ridere sopra. Ma deve rimanere il tono scherzoso, perché se vuoi davvero cercare di argomentare le immani cazzate che hai scritto finora, qui CHIUNQUE sarebbe in grado di "polverizzare" qualunque tua tesi senza troppo impegno


vabe' ma qua in teoria nessuno si conosce affatto e tutti esprimono opinioni,
altrimenti non sarebbe un forum :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
intanto ho scritto pure la mia email, cui tra l'altro sono affezionatissima
perché mi ricorda i tempi di Tebe :canna::festa:, MA non mi ha
scritto nessuno.


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> vabe' ma qua in teoria nessuno si conosce affatto e tutti esprimono opinioni,
> altrimenti non sarebbe un forum :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> intanto ho scritto pure la mia email, cui tra l'altro sono affezionatissima
> perché mi ricorda i tempi di Tebe :canna::festa:, MA non mi ha
> scritto nessuno.


Esprimere opinioni è una cosa, sentenziare che nessuno (tranne Ipa) sia in grado di sostenere una discussione con lui sugli argomenti proposti vuol dire insultare l'intelligenza di chiunque ha interagito in questo thread [emoji57]


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Esprimere opinioni è una cosa, sentenziare che nessuno (tranne Ipa) sia in grado di sostenere una discussione con lui sugli argomenti proposti vuol dire insultare l'intelligenza di chiunque ha interagito in questo thread [emoji57]



Soprattutto visto il genere di quesito, senza togliere niente alla carissima Ipazia!


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Soprattutto visto il genere di quesito, senza togliere niente alla carissima Ipazia!


Che poi a voler essere cattivi non ha nemmeno capito il discorso fatto da Ipazia nel suo ruolo di amante, ma vabbè [emoji57]


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Che poi a voler essere cattivi non ha nemmeno capito il discorso fatto da Ipazia nel suo ruolo di amante, ma vabbè [emoji57]



Me lo devo rileggere perche' la mia memoria ormai dura meno di un ora. Paura!


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Me lo devo rileggere perche' la mia memoria ormai dura meno di un ora. Paura!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Comunque leggi, è un bellissimo post quello di Ipa, che il tartarugato ha sintetizzato in maniera semplicemente imbarazzante [emoji29]


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Comunque leggi, è un bellissimo post quello di Ipa, che il tartarugato ha sintetizzato in maniera semplicemente imbarazzante [emoji29]



Ne ha scritto piu' di uno, comunque concordo con Ipazia.


----------



## Horny (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Comunque leggi, è un bellissimo post quello di Ipa, che il tartarugato ha sintetizzato in maniera semplicemente imbarazzante [emoji29]


me lo sintetizzeresti tu?
(io non l'ho ancora letto)


----------



## Horny (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Esprimere opinioni è una cosa, sentenziare che nessuno (tranne Ipa) sia in grado di sostenere una discussione con lui sugli argomenti proposti vuol dire insultare l'intelligenza di chiunque ha interagito in questo thread [emoji57]


ma no.
prendi me.
ritenuta intelligentissima persino da capi che mi detestano....
non mi sento in grado di argomentare sul tema proposto.
infatti ora cerco il post di ipazia.
che comunque è più volenterosa e profonda di me, per fortuna. e mi riservo di intervenire.
ma sono ben lungi dal sentirmi insultata addirittura nella mia intelligenza


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> D'altronde, Farfalla, ci vedi lungo: l'hai detto subito che me la stavo giocando malissimo:unhappy:
> Ed hai ragione, probabilmente non sono né tipo da tradimento in senso classico, né da forum.
> Anche questa esperienza mi tornerà utile.
> Siccome a quanto pare non capisco un cavolo, di seguito una lista di quello che invece ho capito:
> ...


Questa me l'ero persa :singleeye: quindi ......? In conclusione ?


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> me lo sintetizzeresti tu?
> (io non l'ho ancora letto)


[emoji57] 
Non va sintetizzato, ma letto e compreso [emoji6] 



Horny ha detto:


> ma no.
> prendi me.
> ritenuta intelligentissima persino da capi che mi detestano....
> non mi sento in grado di argomentare sul tema proposto.
> ...


È questo qui:
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...traconiugale?p=1657647&viewfull=1#post1657647
Qui non è una gara di intelligenza, ma un forum dove si interagisce argomentando.
Quando uno come il tartarugato sentenzia, si mette su un piano sopra gli altri, io l'ho semplicemente fatto presente [emoji6]


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa me l'ero persa :singleeye: quindi ......? In conclusione ?


Ryoga è di casa sulla luna boscosa di Endor :singleeye:
Vabbè ma seriamente... che si può concludere?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cos'è da una post  d'addio ?  boh ... Ehm, a buon rendere stewed pear .


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ryoga è di casa sulla luna boscosa di Endor :singleeye:
> Vabbè ma seriamente... che si può concludere?


Ma che ne so, sembra che ha stilato un testamento ( morale ) ... Toccati Pera per scaramanzia. :canna:


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ryoga è di casa sulla luna boscosa di Endor :singleeye:
> Vabbè ma seriamente... che si può concludere?




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Nob sei fantastico, sai che gli Ewok mi son sempre stati sulle palle?
Forse perché mi somigliano? [emoji57] 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma cos'è da una post  d'addio ?  boh ... Ehm, a buon rendere stewed pear .


Ma va, torna. È affamato, e crede di aver proseliti qui :facepalm:


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> View attachment 11266
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Nob sei fantastico, sai che gli Ewok mi son sempre stati sulle palle?
> 
> ...


ti capisco bene carissimo :up: Io li avrei sterminati tutti senza pietà :rotfl:


----------



## peracotta (13 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne so, sembra che ha stilato un testamento ( morale ) ... Toccati Pera per scaramanzia. :canna:


Ma va, pensi che un cicciotto peloso dei cartoni animati parlando a monosillabi possa nuocermi in qualche modo?
L'invidia è una brutta cosa, ma più per chi la prova che per chi la subisce.

 Ribadisco che avevo messo quell'avatar per lasciar parlare chi voleva dar fiato alla bocca. E così è stato.
Ma ora lo cambio, così i complessi di inferiorità di qualcuno (che è liberissimo di andarli a sfogare in ogni altro posto del mondo, mica deve per forza stare su questo thread per farlo) possano sbollirsi un attimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ma va, pensi che un cicciotto peloso dei cartoni animati parlando a monosillabi possa nuocermi in qualche modo?
> L'invidia è una brutta cosa, ma più per chi la prova che per chi la subisce.
> 
> Ribadisco che avevo messo quell'avatar per lasciar parlare chi voleva dar fiato alla bocca. E così è stato.
> Ma ora lo cambio, così i complessi di inferiorità di qualcuno (che è liberissimo di andarli a sfogare in ogni altro posto del mondo, mica deve per forza stare su questo thread per farlo) possano sbollirsi un attimo.


Co 'sto avatarro rischi che te magnano, sarà una pera al Barolo ad occhio e croce 
cioè avevi usato la foto per vedere chi stizziva ? Boh che ti devo dire io qui sto da 3 annetti e non ne ho visti di nick stizzire per delle foto. 
Allora,  qui la goliardia la fa da padrona quindi mi sa che tocca che ti adegui. Sei ironico, autoironico? spero per te di si


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Co 'sto avatarro rischi che te magnano, sarà una pera al Barolo ad occhio e croce
> cioè avevi usato la foto per vedere chi stizziva ? Boh che ti devo dire io qui sto da 3 annetti e non ne ho visti di nick stizzire per delle foto.
> Allora,  qui la goliardia la fa da padrona quindi mi sa che tocca che ti adegui. Sei ironico, autoironico? spero per te di si


Io di gente stizzita per delle foto ne ho vista invece... E sono qui da meno tempo!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io di gente stizzita per delle foto ne ho vista invece... E sono qui da meno tempo!


di chi ?


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> @Farfalla: ma infatti ho specificato "non qui". E capisco il tuo punto di vista (vivadio ci sono punti di vista diversi nella vita), che forse avrei condiviso se fossi stato un traditore "normale" e non per sopraggiunte imprevedibili variazioni nel mio vivere di coppia (qualcuno potrebbe obiettare che in realtà tutti i tradimenti sono riconducibili a ciò; ma non come nel mio caso..).
> E comunque se hai letto i vecchi post ho messo quella foto nell'avatar perché qualcuno ironizzava su come fossi
> messo fisicamente. Se le mie altre doti non affiorano dai miei scritti, allora non so proprio cosa dirti. Dal vivo risulto una persona piacevole. Scommetti?
> @Chiara: *mi ritengo un esperto di Bloody Mary*. Al massimo un Negroni, comunque.
> ...



di grazia posso sapere cosa vuol dire essere esperto di bloody mary?


----------



## LDS (13 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Co 'sto avatarro rischi che te magnano, sarà una pera al Barolo ad occhio e croce
> cioè avevi usato la foto per vedere chi stizziva ? Boh che ti devo dire io qui sto da 3 annetti e non ne ho visti di nick stizzire per delle foto.
> Allora,  qui la goliardia la fa da padrona quindi mi sa che tocca che ti adegui. Sei ironico, autoironico? spero per te di si



di gente che stizza per le foto ce n'è.....

non ti ricordi i termosifoni e il gatto....che memoria....


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> di gente che stizza per le foto ce n'è.....
> 
> non ti ricordi i termosifoni e il gatto....che memoria....


Cioè delle foto di termosifoni e di un gatto ?  non mi ricordo. Dei termosifoni mi ricordo che tu avevi fatto un paragone ma non mi se,Bra ci fossero di mezzo delle foto


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ma va, pensi che un cicciotto peloso dei cartoni animati parlando a monosillabi possa nuocermi in qualche modo?
> L'invidia è una brutta cosa, ma più per chi la prova che per chi la subisce.
> 
> Ribadisco che avevo messo quell'avatar per lasciar parlare chi voleva dar fiato alla bocca. E così è stato.
> Ma ora lo cambio, così i complessi di inferiorità di qualcuno (che è liberissimo di andarli a sfogare in ogni altro posto del mondo, mica deve per forza stare su questo thread per farlo) possano sbollirsi un attimo.


Livoreo e trasudante di piccato risentimento il tuo post, mio caro. Se trovi che i miei scritti siano privi di linguaggio forbito all'altezza dei tuoi postulati, chiedo venia. Non vi era intenzione alcuna di indispettire il crogiuolo neuronale posto a far partorire alle tue sinapsi concetti tanto alti da apparire come epifanie per noi stolti homo sapiens. Ma cotanta intelligenza che così generosamente elargisci non può avere un corrispettivo di eguale livello, perciò il mio era un umile intercalare col sommo maestro del muscolo addominale senza la pretesa di poter aspirare alla formulazione di concetti anche solo associabili o avvicinabili per struttura e bellezza prosaica.
Se gli occhi di signoria vostra sono sanguinanti scorrendo indignati le righe dei miei post, chiedo umilmente venia e mi adopereró in tal senso nel postulare supercazzole adeguatamente arzigogolate da tener impegnata sufficiente materia grigia per la loro interpretazione.
Però, di grazia, sono in credito di una risposta riguardo la supponenza dell'imperatore dei rettili gusciomuniti avuta nei confronti della comunità del forum che ha avuto l'ardire di interagire con vossia [emoji4]


----------



## LDS (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Livoreo e trasudante di piccato risentimento il tuo post, mio caro. Se trovi che i miei scritti siano privi di linguaggio forbito all'altezza dei tuoi postulati, chiedo venia. Non vi era intenzione alcuna di indispettire il crogiuolo neuronale posto a far partorire alle tue sinapsi concetti tanto alti da apparire come epifanie per noi stolti homo sapiens. Ma cotanta intelligenza che così generosamente elargisci non può avere un corrispettivo di eguale livello, perciò il mio era un umile intercalare col sommo maestro del muscolo addominale senza la pretesa di poter aspirare alla formulazione di concetti anche solo associabili o avvicinabili per struttura e bellezza prosaica.
> Se gli occhi di signoria vostra sono sanguinanti scorrendo indignati le righe dei miei post, chiedo umilmente venia e mi adopereró in tal senso nel postulare supercazzole adeguatamente arzigogolate da tener impegnata sufficiente materia grigia per la loro interpretazione.
> Però, di grazia, sono in credito di una risposta riguardo la supponenza dell'imperatore dei rettili gusciomuniti avuta nei confronti della comunità del forum che ha avuto l'ardire di interagire con vossia [emoji4]


ryoga, e che cazz....da qualche parte manca qualche virgola....
poi vossignoria le farà un appunto


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Livoreo e trasudante di piccato risentimento il tuo post, mio caro. Se trovi che i miei scritti siano privi di linguaggio forbito all'altezza dei tuoi postulati, chiedo venia. Non vi era intenzione alcuna di indispettire il crogiuolo neuronale posto a far partorire alle tue sinapsi concetti tanto alti da apparire come epifanie per noi stolti homo sapiens. Ma cotanta intelligenza che così generosamente elargisci non può avere un corrispettivo di eguale livello, perciò il mio era un umile intercalare col sommo maestro del muscolo addominale senza la pretesa di poter aspirare alla formulazione di concetti anche solo associabili o avvicinabili per struttura e bellezza prosaica.
> Se gli occhi di signoria vostra sono sanguinanti scorrendo indignati le righe dei miei post, chiedo umilmente venia e mi adopereró in tal senso nel postulare supercazzole adeguatamente arzigogolate da tener impegnata sufficiente materia grigia per la loro interpretazione.
> Però, di grazia, sono in credito di una risposta riguardo la supponenza dell'imperatore dei rettili gusciomuniti avuta nei confronti della comunità del forum che ha avuto l'ardire di interagire con vossia [emoji4]


Porca puzzola Ryo....qui c'è gente poco forbita che ha frequentato solo l'istituto tecnico e nulla più.... Se sotto poi avessi la grazia di mettere la traduzione (o i sottotitoli, fa lo stesso), ti sarei grata...Ho provato con google traduttore, ma nemmeno lui è stato in grado di illuminarmi di così tanta sapienza....
Grazie


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Porca puzzola Ryo....qui c'è gente poco forbita che ha frequentato solo l'istituto tecnico e nulla più.... Se sotto poi avessi la grazia di mettere la traduzione (o i sottotitoli, fa lo stesso), ti sarei grata...Ho provato con google traduttore, ma nemmeno lui è stato in grado di illuminarmi di così tanta sapienza....
> Grazie


Buongiorno anche a te, mia cara [emoji8]


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ma va, pensi che un cicciotto peloso dei cartoni animati parlando a monosillabi possa nuocermi in qualche modo?
> L'invidia è una brutta cosa, ma più per chi la prova che per chi la subisce.
> 
> Ribadisco che avevo messo quell'avatar per lasciar parlare chi voleva dar fiato alla bocca. E così è stato.
> Ma ora lo cambio, così i complessi di inferiorità di qualcuno (che è liberissimo di andarli a sfogare in ogni altro posto del mondo, mica deve per forza stare su questo thread per farlo) possano sbollirsi un attimo.


Rimetti il precedente avatar  .... con me avevi avuto successo 
Mi sento come Nicka in questo momento  .... completamente ignorato


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> di grazia posso sapere cosa vuol dire essere esperto di bloody mary?



Immagino essere un biografo di Maria I Tudor perché sul cocktail che ne prende il nome non c'è molto da studiare.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io di gente stizzita per delle foto ne ho vista invece... E sono qui da meno tempo!


io invidiavo la 44 magnum di JB


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> di grazia posso sapere cosa vuol dire essere esperto di bloody mary?


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Gennaio 2016)

E meno male che peracotta ha iniziato col piede sbagliato!!! 60 pagine cavoli...  non ce la posso fà! 

Mi sono persa pure gli addominali  arghhh 

:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E meno male che peracotta ha iniziato col piede sbagliato!!! 60 pagine cavoli...  non ce la posso fà!
> 
> Mi sono persa pure gli addominali  arghhh
> 
> :rotfl:


in sintesi, è simpatico e sa stare allo scherzo, un po' provocatorio ma abbastanza acuto :up:


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

Come si fa a dialogare con una pera cotta, mon dieu


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Come si fa a dialogare con una pera cotta, mon dieu


Minè, non è che puoi farci un pensierino tu.
Più o meno sei una milf, se ti sforzi di qualcosa ci riuscite a parlare.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Ban*



banshee ha detto:


> in sintesi, è simpatico e sa stare allo scherzo, un po' provocatorio ma abbastanza acuto :up:


Non ho buone sensazioni.....


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho buone sensazioni.....


tu dici? se lo dici tu mi fido... mi sembra uno che sa stare allo scherzo, e ciò in un posto come questo non è poco


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> tu dici? se lo dici tu mi fido... mi sembra uno che sa stare allo scherzo, e ciò in un posto come questo non è poco


Sarà....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> - per Sbri, non c'è amore se non ci sono di mezzo un tacco 12 e un frustino


... allora.
Lasciamo stare l'amore.
Ti racconto invece dove ti porterei.
Hai sbagliato a pensare ad una stanza buia.
La stanza dove ti porterei è ben illuminata, perchè per fare certe cose una cattiva illuminazione è rischiosa.
Al centro c'è un tavolo di ciliegio della grandezza giusta.
Alle pareti, hai ragione, ci sono appesi diversi oggetti di cui tu non conosci probabilmente neppure l'utilizzo.
Alcuni antichi, perchè la mia è un'antica arte.
Naturalmente ci sono le fruste, ma perchè sono assolutamente indispensabili.
Poi ci sono anche pinze, ed altre cose che non ti sto a spiegare perchè andiamo sul tecnicismo.
Ci sono cose da arroventare, altre che servono a costringere, altre che servono a dilatare.
Naturalmente c'è il fuoco... ma c'è anche il ghiaccio. 
Poi ci sono i cassetti: in alcuni ci sono oggetti acuminati, taglienti, freddi, di varie forgie e utilizzo. 
In altri ci sono cose morbide, lievi.
Ogni cosa ha un suo preciso scopo, un suo posto e per ogni cosa ho un ricordo.
Poi ci sono i profumi: quelli dolci che calmano l'amino, quelli fortissimi che ti stordiscono e quelli speziati che richiamano paesaggi esotici e usanze a noi inconsuete. 
Ecco, io ti porterei in quella stanza... e ... ti farei fare una bella merenda.
Di quelle sane: farina, latte, uova, miele, frutta.
Così non rovineresti la tartaruga.
Ah, a proposito, se vuoi mantenerla niente alcool, specie a digiuno.
Che poi con un Negroni come aperitivo rischi di finire sotto al bancone, quello picchia.
Meglio un bel centrifugato: carota, mela, arancia.
Però una cosa me la devi promettere: non ti mordere le labbra.
ciaone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> - per Sbri, non c'è amore se non ci sono di mezzo un tacco 12 e un frustino


.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora.
> Lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Ti racconto invece dove ti porterei.
> Hai sbagliato a pensare ad una stanza buia.
> ...


:risata:


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora.
> Lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Ti racconto invece dove ti porterei.
> Hai sbagliato a pensare ad una stanza buia.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

A te sta cosa t'è rimasta nel cervello!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho buone sensazioni.....


Ti quoto anche io lo facevo "più sportivo". Uno che sa stare al gioco, che peraltro ha iniziato.... Invece noto piccosita'....


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora.
> Lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Ti racconto invece dove ti porterei.
> Hai sbagliato a pensare ad una stanza buia.
> ...


Pc, non lasciarti influenzare. Piuttosto guarda, gli è scappato il doppio post. L'emozione comincia a fare difetto. E' arrivato il momento della foto delle gambe.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora.
> Lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Ti racconto invece dove ti porterei.
> Hai sbagliato a pensare ad una stanza buia.
> ...



:up:


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti quoto anche io lo facevo "più sportivo". Uno che sa stare al gioco, che peraltro ha iniziato.... Invece noto piccosita'....


forse ho perso qualche post... non l'ho notato piccato.. 
rileggo bene allora


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> A te sta cosa t'è rimasta nel cervello!!! :rotfl:


... ancora mi dibatto nella mia perplitudine in effetti


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti quoto anche io lo facevo "più sportivo". Uno che sa stare al gioco, che peraltro ha iniziato.... *Invece noto piccosita'*....


Beh si, una nota d'accenno comincia a manifestarsi. Ma dopo 60 pagine ci sta, oh 62 pagine eh!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora.
> Lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Ti racconto invece dove ti porterei.
> Hai sbagliato a pensare ad una stanza buia.
> ...


Buongiorno :up: come calmare un animo inquieto :


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora.
> Lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Ti racconto invece dove ti porterei.
> Hai sbagliato a pensare ad una stanza buia.
> ...


Giuro che leggendo le prime righe ho pensato a un brano tratto da 50 sfumature di grigio... poi quando mi son reso conto di cosa stavi effettivamente descrivendo... mi son detto... "Questa donna è geniale".


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ancora mi dibatto nella mia perplitudine in effetti


Per mesi ho tentato di evitare di mordermi le labbra per evitare che qualcuno travisasse...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Beh si, una nota d'accenno comincia a manifestarsi. Ma dopo 60 pagine ci sta, oh 62 pagine eh!


  ma si, può essere


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma si, può essere


Eppure non mi quadra. Secondo me c'ha le gambe piccole.


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Eppure non mi quadra. Secondo me c'ha le gambe piccole.


Finchè sono le gambe...


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Finchè sono le gambe...



si, negli ultimi interventi l'ho visto un pochetto stizzito, anche se sa dissimulare bene... mi sa che ha ragione il mago!


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Finchè sono le gambe...


Diabolica.

Pero sei di parte. Non mi dire che il pezzo che ti interessa è solo quello?
Chiaro che da maschio la vedo un po' diversamente da te. Uè pc, non ci sto provando eh.


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Diabolica.
> 
> Pero sei di parte. Non mi dire che il pezzo che ti interessa è solo quello?
> Chiaro che da maschio la vedo un po' diversamente da te. Uè pc, non ci sto provando eh.


Ma io parlavo del cervello...

Sono timida, che non lo sai?!


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, negli ultimi interventi l'ho visto un pochetto stizzito, anche se sa dissimulare bene... mi sa che ha ragione il mago!


Vabbè mi stizzisco in realtà pure io se arrivo in un posto e mi pigliano subito per il culo...
Per quello ci vuole un minimo di intimità e poesia.


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo del cervello...
> 
> Sono timida, che non lo sai?!


:rotfl:Ok, m'hai steso. Hai vinto.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè mi stizzisco in realtà pure io se arrivo in un posto e mi pigliano subito per il culo...
> Per quello ci vuole un *minimo di intimità e poesia.*



Anche un'adeguata lubrificazione.


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche un'adeguata lubrificazione.


Ma vuoi mettere il brivido dell'attrito inaspettato?!


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere il brivido dell'attrito inaspettato?!


No, è che mi vengono ancora in mente i rigatoni.


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, è che mi vengono ancora in mente i rigatoni.


Sempre immortale...

[video=youtube;Ym3sdmHnsJ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym3sdmHnsJ4[/video]


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, è che mi vengono ancora in mente i rigatoni.


In questo caso è meglio scegliere nella dotazione la dentiera rimovibile.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Minè, non è che puoi farci un pensierino tu.
> Più o meno *sei una milf, *se ti sforzi di qualcosa ci riuscite a parlare.


più gdnwtf

più o meno singleeye nonna che non vuol fare sesso


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> più gdnwtf
> 
> più o meno singleeye nonna che non vuol fare sesso


Potresti andare bene anche solo come nonna, tanto qui si parla principalmente di sentimenti. Tu la nonna, Sbriscolata gli facciamo fare la zia, e il lavoro di braccia....mo' vediamo, penso Nicka però.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Potresti andare bene anche solo come nonna, tanto qui si parla principalmente di sentimenti. Tu la nonna, Sbriscolata gli facciamo fare la zia, e il lavoro di braccia....mo' vediamo, penso Nicka però.


io ci sto pure...ma non è che fra me e sbrisciolata ci sia una grande differenza


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ci sto pure...ma non è che fra me e sbrisciolata ci sia una grande differenza


Se vuoi puoi prendere il mio posto!


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ci sto pure...ma non è che fra me e sbrisciolata ci sia una grande differenza


Vabbè...ma qui il convento passa quello che può. V'adattate.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho buone sensazioni.....


Tu ci vedi lungo, mio caro [emoji481] 


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora.
> Lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Ti racconto invece dove ti porterei.
> Hai sbagliato a pensare ad una stanza buia.
> ...


Sei semplicemente una goduria da leggere, Sbri [emoji4]


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se vuoi puoi prendere il mio posto!


Ma il posto non è ancora tuo! A meno che non state già trattando in via non ufficiale o sottobanco.


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma il posto non è ancora tuo! A meno che non state già trattando in via non ufficiale o sottobanco.


Minerva ha aperto gli mp solo per me...lei confermerà!


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minerva ha aperto gli mp solo per me...lei confermerà!


Minerva non apre gli mp nemmeno se gli rapisci ulisse. Con chi stai trattando? Di la verità.


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Minerva non apre gli mp nemmeno se gli rapisci ulisse. Con chi stai trattando? Di la verità.


Se solo sapessi...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora.
> Lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Ti racconto invece dove ti porterei.
> Hai sbagliato a pensare ad una stanza buia.
> ...


Ciao ... ti dispiace se arrivo solo per la merenda?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> si, negli ultimi interventi l'ho visto un pochetto stizzito, anche se sa dissimulare bene... mi sa che ha ragione il mago!


Brutte sensazioni....


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brutte sensazioni....


Ma perchè?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora.
> Lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Ti racconto invece dove ti porterei.
> Hai sbagliato a pensare ad una stanza buia.
> ...



consiglio finocchio pompelmo e zenzero, si sta d'incanto per la mattina intera.
la pelle ne giova come non mai


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*NO*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Tu ci vedi lungo, mio caro [emoji481]
> 
> Sei semplicemente una goduria da leggere, Sbri [emoji4]


Purtroppo conosco la gente...e codifico determinati atteggiamenti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sempre immortale...
> 
> [video=youtube;Ym3sdmHnsJ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym3sdmHnsJ4[/video]



tra questo e il rumble :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Eppure non mi quadra. Secondo me c'ha le gambe piccole.


Piccole nel senso di corte?


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ciao ... ti dispiace se arrivo solo per la merenda?


Grande anonimo.
Solo che la merenda non passerebbe propriamente per la bocca. Cioè, non sarebbe proprio una roba alla 9 e 1/2 settimane. Più che altro sarebbero 9 settimane di postumi.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche un'adeguata lubrificazione.


se non cominci subito da lì, nemmeno serve


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Finchè sono le gambe...


Tu e oscuro siete la coppia perfetta


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu e oscuro siete la coppia perfetta


Oscuro è il mio corrispettivo maschile...


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Piccole nel senso di corte?


 Ma no....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma no....


Non indago oltre ... Quando leggo te penso sempre al cibo, curioso. Che ti mangi per pranzo?


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non indago oltre ... Quando leggo te penso sempre al cibo, curioso. Che ti mangi* per pranzo?*


Non ci crederai, ma proprio a questo stavo pensando. Accetto consigli, anche junk food.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sempre immortale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non ci crederai, ma proprio a questo stavo pensando. Accetto consigli, anche junk food.


allora fiori di zucca pastellati e pizza a taglio ai 4 formaggi


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' che dopo la questione dei denti ho avuto un sogno.
> Cioè...
> non so se era proprio un sogno... forse un incubo.
> Ma era proprio la scena raccontata da Oscuro, ma come la viviamo noi a Milano.
> ...


Ma sinceamente voi altri milanesi in autogrill vi immaginavo un attimo diversi...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' che dopo la questione dei denti ho avuto un sogno.
> Cioè...
> non so se era proprio un sogno... forse un incubo.
> Ma era proprio la scena raccontata da Oscuro, ma come la viviamo noi a Milano.
> ...


ma te li sei giocati almeno?


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma te li sei giocati almeno?


Buona idea!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non ci crederai, ma proprio a questo stavo pensando. Accetto consigli, anche junk food.


Io oggi vado di pasta con broccoli e patate... Stasera zuppa di cereali,  fai te


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Io*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io oggi vado di pasta con broccoli e patate... Stasera zuppa di cereali,  fai te


Io è dalle 5.30 che sto fuori casa...e fino a stasera due tramezzini.Stasera petti di pollo....e due kinder maxi.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io è dalle 5.30 che sto fuori casa...e fino a stasera due tramezzini.Stasera petti di pollo....e due kinder maxi.:rotfl:


buoni i petti di pollo, soprattutto con l' insalata o cicorietta ripassata!!


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> buoni i petti di pollo, soprattutto con l' insalata o cicorietta ripassata!!


Pure io oggi petto di pollo, lo faccio al limone...


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' che dopo la questione dei denti ho avuto un sogno.
> Cioè...
> non so se era proprio un sogno... forse un incubo.
> Ma era proprio la scena raccontata da Oscuro, ma come la viviamo noi a Milano.
> ...


....Ti consiglio di mangiare più leggero prima di andare a nanna.....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' che dopo la questione dei denti ho avuto un sogno.
> Cioè...
> non so se era proprio un sogno... forse un incubo.
> Ma era proprio la scena raccontata da Oscuro, ma come la viviamo noi a Milano.
> ...


e ti sei scofanato un tegame di pasta al pesto


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> buoni i petti di pollo, soprattutto con l' insalata o cicorietta ripassata!!


Insalata?cicorietta?IO?roba da pijanculo fervido.NON ESISTE.


----------



## Spot (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Potrà sembrare strano ad alcuni, ma quello che dici vale anche per me.
> Se mi vedessi una che cerca genericamente, e mette un avatar con le supertette, credo che anche i miei (ugualmente pochi) ormoni cadrebbero in letargo.
> In fin dei conti ci si sceglie, o almeno, si deve credere che lo si fa.


Soprattutto l'ultima che hai detto.
In realtà mi ha sempre dato da pensare come mai si sia istintivamente così restii nei confronti di chi si butta a caccia generica.
Insomma.. la maggior parte delle relazioni, anche molto durature, che conosco sono frutto di una caccia per lo più generica, anche se magari fatta con una certa discrezione.
Credo che sia una questione di fascinazione romantica più che altro.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insalata?cicorietta?IO?roba da pijanculo fervido.NON ESISTE.


la tua avversione verso le verdure è totale proprio :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure io oggi petto di pollo, lo faccio al limone...


io stasera, con le zucchine :up:


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io stasera, con le zucchine :up:


Radicchio!


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Io oggi alla mezza mi mangio 70 g di pasta di riso condita con un cucchiaio di olio di oliva e zucchine lesse 

stasera non so...famiglia serata pizza...io credo una fettina di salmone e insalata


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io è dalle 5.30 che sto fuori casa...e fino a stasera due tramezzini.Stasera petti di pollo....e due kinder maxi.:rotfl:


Toh li ho acquistati ieri i kinder maxi ... Buondì... Ehm tramezzini farciti con?


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Radicchio!


lo adoro.. soprattutto sulla pizza, radicchio e gorgonzola...mi viene bocciato dal boss però, lo uso poco..


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toh li ho acquistati ieri i kinder maxi ... Buondì... Ehm tramezzini farciti con?


credo qualsiasi cosa tranne verdure :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toh li ho acquistati ieri i kinder maxi ... Buondì... Ehm tramezzini farciti con?


Vogliamo parlare del Duplo Fondente edizione limitata????


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toh li ho acquistati ieri i kinder maxi ... Buondì... Ehm tramezzini farciti con?


Esclusivamente prosciutto e formaggio.Son vestito bene non mi sporco.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare del Duplo Fondente edizione limitata????


il duplo fondente è da paura... il bueno però no, lo preferisco normale...

come il tronki..

comunque le barrette kinder sono il top.


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io stasera, con le zucchine :up:





oro.blu ha detto:


> Io oggi alla mezza mi mangio 70 g di pasta di riso condita con un cucchiaio di olio di oliva e zucchine lesse
> 
> stasera non so...famiglia serata pizza...io credo una fettina di salmone e insalata


l'uso delle zucchine è vietatissimo dal regolamento del forum, dal codice penale interstellare e pure dal medico della mutua.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> la tua avversione verso le verdure è totale proprio :rotfl:


Mi hai visto?sono uno da verdurina?o il culo pregiudiocato secondo te?


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'uso delle zucchine è vietatissimo dal regolamento del forum, dal codice penale interstellare e pure dal medico della mutua.


ok ciao allora mi cancello :up:

ps le zucchine fritte (da noi si fanno alla vigilia di Natale) sono una delle cose più buone che l'Uomo abbia mai creato.


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ok ciao allora mi cancello :up:
> 
> ps le zucchine fritte (da noi si fanno alla vigilia di Natale) sono una delle cose più buone che l'Uomo abbia mai creato.


Impastellate??? O lisce?


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai visto?sono uno da verdurina?o il culo pregiudiocato secondo te?


lo sai che questa cosa non la approvo :rotfl: te fanno bene!


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Impastellate??? O lisce?


in pastella.... noi siamo unti 

facciamo melanzane, zucchine, carciofi, broccoli, filetti di baccalà e mela. 

e anche il cervello - ma non alla vigilia di Natale...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Ban*



banshee ha detto:


> lo sai che questa cosa non la approvo :rotfl: te fanno bene!


Se me le metto al culo magari si....!Ma io SO OMO.E le verdurine sono da fervido pijanculo.


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai visto?sono uno da verdurina?o il culo pregiudiocato secondo te?


no.   ti vedo più da omelette con l'aragosta a colazione sulla ruota panoramica.


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> in pastella.... noi siamo unti
> 
> facciamo melanzane, zucchine, carciofi, broccoli, filetti di baccalà e mela.
> 
> e anche il cervello - ma non alla vigilia di Natale...


Amo le zucchine... :inlove:
Senza doppi sensi!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Esatto*



perplesso ha detto:


> no.   ti vedo più da omelette con l'aragosta a colazione sulla ruota panoramica.


Esatto mentre piscio a quelli di sotto....


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se me le metto al culo magari si....!Ma io SO OMO.E le verdurine sono da fervido pijanculo.


va bene, va bene, lungi da me convincerti a mangiare la roba verde... già c'ho quell'altro in casa che storce il naso e bofonchia tutte le sere :singleeye: 

casca male, gli cucino ogni sera una verdura diversa, comprese quelle odiose  tipo broccoli e cavoli


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ok ciao allora mi cancello :up:
> 
> ps le zucchine fritte (da noi si fanno alla vigilia di Natale) sono una delle cose più buone che l'Uomo abbia mai creato.


sì sì non ne dubito.   ma zucchine e broccoli te li magni te.     approvo invece melanzane e fiori di zucca.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì non ne dubito.   ma zucchine e broccoli te li magni te.     approvo invece melanzane e fiori di zucca.



me li magno io popo che da sì, ahò!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

*???*

... due bicchieri di vino rosso, cabernet .... tagliatelle con ragù di carne  .... radicchio rosso tardivo ... non aggiungo altro .... già mi sento in colpa


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... due bicchieri di vino rosso, cabernet .... tagliatelle con ragù di carne  .... radicchio rosso tardivo ... non aggiungo altro .... già mi sento in colpa


approvo moltissimo!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> va bene, va bene, lungi da me convincerti a mangiare la roba verde... già c'ho quell'altro in casa che storce il naso e bofonchia tutte le sere :singleeye:
> 
> casca male, gli cucino ogni sera una verdura diversa, comprese quelle odiose  tipo broccoli e cavoli


Ma a lui o al cane?


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'uso delle zucchine è vietatissimo dal regolamento del forum, dal codice penale interstellare e pure dal medico della mutua.


quindi mi mandi in quarantena per un po'???:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a lui o al cane?


secondo te propino i cavoli al cane?


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... due bicchieri di vino rosso, cabernet .... tagliatelle con ragù di carne  .... radicchio rosso tardivo ... non aggiungo altro .... già mi sento in colpa


valdobbiadene?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> secondo te propino i cavoli al cane?


E roba da cani....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Amo le zucchine... :inlove:
> Senza doppi sensi!





oro.blu ha detto:


> quindi mi mandi in quarantena per un po'???:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> View attachment 11271


pure io!! w le zucchine! ripassate, pastellate, infarinate al forno 

ciaone forum allora :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... due bicchieri di vino rosso, cabernet .... tagliatelle con ragù di carne  .... radicchio rosso tardivo ... non aggiungo altro .... già mi sento in colpa


fai schifo...ma non dovevi rispolverare la tartaruga sotto la cover per me???


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> fai schifo...ma non dovevi rispolverare la tartaruga sotto la cover per me???


... infatti non prendo il dolce ...


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E roba da cani....:rotfl:


l'altra sera ho cucinato le carote gratinate (non al cane, all'uomo) 

n'altro po' me le tira appresso :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> credo qualsiasi cosahai tranne verdure :rotfl::rotfl:


Hai ragione 


Nicka ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare del Duplo Fondente edizione limitata????


parliamone 



oscuro ha detto:


> Esclusivamente prosciutto e formaggio.Son vestito bene non mi sporco.


Mah con il formaggio ti sporchi sostituisci con ruchetta


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> quindi mi mandi in quarantena per un po'???:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> View attachment 11271





banshee ha detto:


> pure io!! w le zucchine! ripassate, pastellate, infarinate al forno
> 
> ciaone forum allora :rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> Amo le zucchine... :inlove:
> Senza doppi sensi!



pervertite


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> l'altra sera ho cucinato le carote gratinate (non al cane, all'uomo)
> 
> n'altro po' me le tira appresso :rotfl:


le carote gratinate sono buone.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> le carote gratinate sono buone.


non sopporta verdure di nessun tipo... solo i carciofi.

o fritti, o alla giudea ovviamente  sto unto.


----------



## LDS (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... due bicchieri di vino rosso, cabernet .... tagliatelle con ragù di carne  .... *radicchio rosso tardivo* ... non aggiungo altro .... già mi sento in colpa



.......mah.....radicchio e vino rosso.......


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> .......mah.....radicchio e vino rosso.......


Beh ... non è che ho pensato a questo ... ho pensato più a tagliatelle con ragù e vino rosso ... ci berrò  altro


----------



## brenin (14 Gennaio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> .......mah.....radicchio e vino rosso.......


magari un buon rosato..... ( meglio ancora se dell'Elba.... ) ???


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> .......mah.....radicchio e vino rosso.......





brenin ha detto:


> magari un buon rosato..... ( meglio ancora se dell'Elba.... ) ???


No no ... rosso e tagliatelle ... ci berrò altro con il radicchio, casomai


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pervertite



...guarda che le mangio le zucchine...


----------



## Spot (14 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> magari un buon rosato..... ( meglio ancora se dell'Elba.... ) ???


No il rosato no.


----------



## LDS (14 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> magari un buon rosato..... ( meglio ancora se dell'Elba.... ) ???


gesù......


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... due bicchieri di vino rosso, cabernet .... tagliatelle con ragù di carne  .... radicchio rosso tardivo ... non aggiungo altro .... già mi sento in colpa


io ieri sera ho fatto risotto di cardoncelli e speck su letto di provola affumicata. Pignoletto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> gesù......


quoto LDS e Spot sul rosato, aborro.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No il rosato no.





LDS ha detto:


> gesù......





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto LDS e Spot sul rosato, aborro.


Perché non avete bevuto un buon rosato di Ciró, magari mentre si mangia un porcellino alla brace su nella Sila calabrese [emoji57]


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> magari un buon rosato..... ( meglio ancora se dell'Elba.... ) ???


Acqua minerale non gasata in bottiglia di PET che così non se ne parla più.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché non avete bevuto un buon rosato di Ciró, magari mentre si mangia un porcellino alla brace su nella Sila calabrese [emoji57]


io O mangio pesce O mangio carne e O bevo bianco O bevo rosso.
Il rosato mi dà un'idea di incompiuto.
Di Cirò mi ricordo un bianco propostomi come aperitivo che era come una mazzata in fronte.
Buono eh? Però inadatto.
E con una porchettina io mi butterei sul rosso. Magari un rosso non molto tannico. Da quelle parti è dura però, ti portano un vino che si taglia col coltello.


----------



## LDS (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché non avete bevuto un buon rosato di Ciró, magari mentre si mangia un porcellino alla brace su nella Sila calabrese [emoji57]



non mi costringere a riaprire il thread sui vini...
sennò perplesso tira fuori la scure...


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io O mangio pesce O mangio carne e O bevo bianco O bevo rosso.
> Il rosato mi dà un'idea di incompiuto.
> Di Cirò mi ricordo un bianco propostomi come aperitivo che era come una mazzata in fronte.
> Buono eh? Però inadatto.
> E con una porchettina io mi butterei sul rosso. Magari un rosso non molto tannico. Da quelle parti è dura però, ti portano un vino che si taglia col coltello.


in 30 anni vissuti in Calabria, il 90% delle varianti di Ciro' che mi sono state proposte faceva cagare. Mal di testa assicurato. Ormai lo evito di default.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> in 30 anni vissuti in Calabria, il 90% delle varianti di Ciro' che mi sono state proposte faceva cagare. Mal di testa assicurato. Ormai lo evito di default.


ecco... io non volevo addolorare o dispiacere agli amici calabresi... ma ... ti appoggio. Non piace neppure a me. Fatichissima digerirlo, retrogusto metallico e mazzata in fronte. Sarà questione di metabolismo diverso.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...guarda che le mangio le zucchine...


anche io. :up:

e mi piacciono un sacco, così come i broccoli e i cavoli. e non erano battute a doppio senso..


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> non mi costringere a riaprire il thread sui vini...
> sennò perplesso tira fuori la scure...


no no aprilo... io non l'ho letto e mi interessa molto! sono seria... ne conosco pochi e bevo sempre quelli.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No il rosato no.





LDS ha detto:


> gesù......





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto LDS e Spot sul rosato, aborro.


quotone


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> non mi costringere a riaprire il thread sui vini...
> sennò perplesso tira fuori la scure...


riapri pure.


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> riapri pure.



Noooooooooooo bottiglie da 2000 euro no ti prego


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Acqua minerale non gasata in bottiglia di PET che così non se ne parla più.


mo vojo vedè chi se lamenta se te ce manno.


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Noooooooooooo bottiglie da 2000 euro no ti prego


eh, infatti


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Noooooooooooo bottiglie da 2000 euro no ti prego





ivanl ha detto:


> eh, infatti


è che m'avanzano un paio de vaffanculo de core dalle tasche e i discorsi di LDS sul vino si prestano alla bisogna.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io. :up:
> 
> e mi piacciono un sacco, così come i broccoli e i cavoli. e non erano battute a doppio senso..


:quoto: issino i cavolfiori lessi al punto giusto ancora caldi, senza niente...una vera libidine per il palato...


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che m'avanzano un paio de vaffanculo de core dalle tasche e i discorsi di LDS sul vino si prestano alla bisogna.


ma ti è presa a parlare romanaccio? :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :quoto: issino i cavolfiori lessi al punto giusto ancora caldi, senza niente...una vera libidine per il palato...



Senza niente non  hanno molto sapore,  ieri sera li ho mangiati  messi al forno con un  filo di pane grattugiato buonissimi.

E pure con la pasta ma sempre gli stessi gratinati.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Senza niente non  hanno molto sapore,  ieri sera li ho mangiati  messi al forno con un  filo di pane grattugiato buonissimi.
> 
> E pure con la pasta ma sempre gli stessi gratinati.


interessante...

io i broccoli li ripasso in padella con aglio olio e peperoncino, e la pasta la faccio con i broccoletti siciliani ed il pecorino... gratinati mai provato


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :quoto: issino i cavolfiori lessi al punto giusto ancora caldi, senza niente...una vera libidine per il palato...


no lessi e sconditi non li mangio...sono sincera  li ripasso..

o li friggo.  


:carneval:


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> interessante...
> 
> io i broccoli li ripasso in padella con aglio olio e peperoncino, e la pasta la faccio con i broccoletti siciliani ed il pecorino... gratinati mai provato


Provali   e mettili in forno con u po' di burro e pane grattugiato.   Uno strato sottile ben steso.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Provali   e mettili in forno con u po' di burro e pane grattugiato.   Uno strato sottile ben steso.


ci provo sicuro :up: io così faccio carote o finocchi....!

niente parmigiano?


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che m'avanzano un paio de vaffanculo de core dalle tasche e i discorsi di LDS sul vino si prestano alla bisogna.



senti un nostro amico ha progettato qualche anno fa per la callsberg una spillatrice di birra  senza uso di gas. Il prototipo è a casa e ce lo scambiamo durante le feste...fusto da venti litri...una libidine....


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> eh, infatti


uff ma conoscete tutti il 3d di LDS tranne me, io sono curiosa...


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Provali   e mettili in forno con u po' di burro e pane grattugiato.   Uno strato sottile ben steso.



...  ma a me piacciono sconditi...poi i grassi cotti faccio fatica a digerirli...
al massimo li faccio con un po' di besciamella.... ma proprio al massimo...


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...  ma a me piacciono sconditi...poi i grassi cotti faccio fatica a digerirli...
> al massimo li faccio con un po' di besciamella.... ma proprio al massimo...



Beata te.  NON mi piace niente scondito se non i pomodorini sardi.


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Beata te.  NON mi piace niente scondito se non i pomodorini sardi.


quotone, a me nemmeno quelli. :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> senti un nostro amico ha progettato qualche anno fa per la callsberg una spillatrice di birra  senza uso di gas. Il prototipo è a casa e ce lo scambiamo durante le feste...fusto da venti litri...una libidine....


approvo


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*

Siamo partiti dai cazzi de cemento,alla zoccolagine,e siamo finiti a piselli e zucchine....:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

Da peracotta ai cavolfiori  gratinati siamo mitici!


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo partiti dai cazzi de cemento,alla zoccolagine,e siamo finiti a piselli e zucchine....:rotfl:



...c'è gente che ha strane idee sulle zucchine....


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da peracotta ai cavolfiori  gratinati siamo mitici!


concordo


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo partiti dai cazzi de cemento,alla zoccolagine,e siamo finiti a piselli e zucchine....:rotfl:


la zoccolaggine è un altro treddì, i cosi di cemento pure, non me stai più sul pezzo mastro oscù.. sarà mica mancanza di vitamine perchè non mangi verdura?? :carneval:


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Beata te.  NON mi piace niente scondito se non i pomodorini sardi.



ritornando al tema del 3d... non serve che metto il sale...sono io il sale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

qual modestia oggi mi assale.... Sarò in fase di ovulazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> gesù......


 Lui si se ne intendeva...


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lui si se ne intendeva...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> la zoccolaggine è un altro treddì, i cosi di cemento pure, non me stai più sul pezzo mastro oscù.. sarà mica mancanza di vitamine perchè non mangi verdura?? :carneval:


Ho cognizione di questo,ma erano argomenti più interessanti....io sto sempre sur pezzo....


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho cognizione di questo,ma erano argomenti più interessanti....io sto sempre sur pezzo....


:ar:


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :ar:



:clava::clava::clava:devo aggiungere altro?


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :clava::clava::clava:devo aggiungere altro?


la mia risposta è


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> la mia risposta è
> 
> View attachment 11272


La mia risposta è:spera sempre che non ti becco in giro cor maggiolone....hai finito di vivere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2016)

comunque questo era il Treddino deL broccolO di Peracottina.
che c'entrano mo gli altri ortaggi?
poro peracotta.
Me li demotivate sempre...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> in pastella.... noi siamo unti
> 
> facciamo melanzane, zucchine, carciofi, broccoli, filetti di baccalà e mela.
> 
> e anche il cervello - ma non alla vigilia di Natale...


Io tutto questo meno che la mela ... La mela ?


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io tutto questo meno che la mela ... La mela ?


Oh yes, tipica tradizione romana. Mela fritta ...ah, dimenticavo le alici ovviamente! Friggiamo anche quelle...


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> interessante...
> 
> *io i broccoli li ripasso in padella con aglio olio e peperoncino,* e la pasta la faccio con i broccoletti siciliani ed il pecorino... gratinati mai provato


 ci va messo anche un po di vino per l'altro si li mangio spesso:up:


----------



## Divì (15 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho passato delle buone vacanze
> 
> tu come stai?


Ops! Me la cavo. Il cambio di prospettiva apre nuovi orizzonti. Alcuni interessanti, altri deprimenti. Ci si lavora [emoji1]


----------



## peracotta (19 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se ti troverei irresistibile, magari inizieremmo a parlare del cane e scopriremmo che oltre all'amore per gli animali avremmo altre cose in comune. Quindi con una scusa tutti i giorni alla stessa ora scenderemmo a portare a fare un giro i nostri cagnolini e chi può dire cosa accadrebbe. (…)


… Farfy, detto così sembra l’incipit dell’amicizia tra il Piccolo Principe e la Volpe. E, sebbene ami Saint-Exupery, non so se lo definirei un modo ideale di incontrare un’amante. Forse piuttosto un amico, questo sì. Per incontrare un’amante ci vuole a mio avviso una chimica istintiva, un richiamo, un’attrazione. Ma questo non può accadere restando a battere tasti davanti allo schermo di un PC. O almeno non a me.


farfalla ha detto:


> Te la sei giocata male per quel che mi riguarda perché sembra che hai aperto un bando di concorso con i requisiti per partecipare.  Ma magari ci sono utenti che amano i concorsi


Io sono sempre stato uno sportivo, ho una mentalità formata sull’agonismo. Mi fanno sempre strano le persone che non si mettono in gioco, in discussione. Che scrivono migliaia di messaggi su un forum senza mai aver voglia di incontrare le persone con cui hanno scambi quotidiani. Per me non “buttarsi” equivale a non vivere.  Per come la vedo, bisogna sempre provare, sperimentare - anche sbagliare, senza aver paura. Sono per il rimorso non per il rimpianto. Come scriveva qualcuno: “Fail. Fail again. Fail better”. 


Horny ha detto:


> allora, non hai trovato risposte perché è impossibile darla, una risposta. Si può solo raccontare la propria esperienza, credo. tu la tua non l'hai raccontata, però. legittimo eh....


Nel mio caso l’esperienza del tradimento è stata caratterizzata da ottimo sesso ma anche dall'aver trovato per la prima volta in una donna scarsa empatia e una relazione poco improntata sul lato affettivo. Nella mia collega ho scoperto una persona intrigante ma fondamentalmente viziata e troppo egoista per avere qualcosa da dare davvero. Troppo impegnata ad interpretare il proprio personaggio. Lo dico senza critica: è un dato di fatto; ma io sono per gli scambi umani. Per me non bisogna mai dimenticare di avere a che fare con delle persone, in nessun ambito della vita. Dal lavoro al sesso, da un gesto sulla metropolitana alla conoscenza di qualcuno di nuovo: quando si dimentica dell’umanità degli altri significa che ci si è dimenticati della propria. E io non ho interesse nel frequentare persone disumane.
E poi penso che il mondo sia un grande specchio, e se qualcuno vede gli altri come oggetti, o come stronzi, allora significa che…


Horny ha detto:


> esperienze ne ho nel senso che sono stata a letto con uomini impegnati. non ne ho nel senso che non ho mai tradito nessuno, dato che con mio marito ho parlato chiaro ben prima di agire e quando è emerso che ero effettivamente passata alle vie di fatto non ho mica negato, anzi gli ho ricordato quanto gli avevo detto!!!!! con gli uomini sposati/impegnati non mi sono mai sentita coinvolta a tal punto da farne una questione di particolare comprensione e rispetto, a parte quanto di base è dovuto a qualsiasi essere umano (per me parecchio!!!). era effettivamente solo sesso. mi sono annoiata subito. con uno il sesso era anche effettivamente noiosissimo, con l'altro no. viceversa mi sono sentita coinvolta sentimentalmente con un uomo sposato con cui non avevo e non ho mai fatto sesso. per questa persona provo quella comprensione e quel rispetto particolari di una relazione affettiva profonda. da queste esperienze non so cosa si evinca....tbc
> dammi il tuo parere.


Non so molto di te ma da quel che scrivi e da quel poco  che ho letto dei tuoi altri thread sul forum si direbbe  che tu scinda in modo un po’ manicheo affetto e sesso, come se l’uno fosse idealizzato e nobilitato dallo Spirito e l’altro legato esclusivamente a “bassi istinti corporei”. Mi verrebbe da chiederti (ma lo trovo sfacciato e puoi tranquillamente non rispondere) se prima di sposarti hai mai avuto un’esperienza sentimentale completa, che coinvolgesse in egual modo corpo e psiche, perché a quanto pare poi hai scelto anche un (ex) marito da sempre poco incline al sesso, salvo poi, nel tempo sentire quella fisiologica “fame” che ti ha portato dove sei ora.
La mia esperienza è caratterizzata prevalentemente da rapporti significativi sotto entrambi i punti di vista, pertanto tendo (probabilmente sbagliando) a riproporre il medesimo modello anche in una relazione extra.


Scaredheart ha detto:


> E meno male che peracotta ha iniziato col piede sbagliato!!! 60 pagine cavoli...  non ce la posso fà!  Mi sono persa pure gli addominali  arghhh


 :rotfl:


SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Soprattutto l'ultima che hai detto. In realtà mi ha sempre dato da pensare come mai si sia istintivamente così restii nei confronti di chi si butta a caccia generica. Insomma.. la maggior parte delle relazioni, anche molto durature, che conosco sono frutto di una caccia per lo più generica, anche se magari fatta con una certa discrezione. Credo che sia una questione di fascinazione romantica più che altro.


Guarda, neanche io avrei mai immaginato un tale livello di bigottaggine (apparente) in un forum sul tradimento, animato presumibilmente da persone adulte e in possesso delle proprie facoltà.
Cioè: io capisco la modalità “pacca sulla spalla” a chi ha problemi o vuole sfogarsi, ed anche la funzione di auto-analisi di chi scopre se stesso attraverso l’opinione altrui (per quanto possa servire); però a me la gente che scrive migliaia di messaggi speculando filosoficamente sulle varie sfumature del tradimento lascia un po’ perplesso.  Come cantava Elvis “_A little less conversation, a little more action, please. All this aggravation ain't satisfactionin' me_” 
E poi io uscirei ad un aperitivo quasi con chiunque, e da quasi chiunque potrei derivare una chiacchierata piacevole, istruttiva e interessante. Da un invito ad un aperitivo non deve scaturire necessariamente altro. Un uomo e una donna si possono anche conoscere, per Dio, senza dover per forza scopare! E persino nel caso le carte siano ben scoperte sul tavolo ed entrambi ammettessero di essere in “cerca”, non sarebbe comunque affatto scontato che succeda altro!!
Quindi non capisco proprio chi si è scagliato contro di me per non aver fatto il minimo sforzo di dissimulare che mi farebbe piacere conoscere qualcuno col quale, FORSE, se ci piacessimo, potrebbe anche succedere altro.
Chi ha parlato di broccolaggio indiscriminato dimostra con ciò i propri limiti, ma io non posso farci niente: per capire una persona la devo incontrare davvero.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> … Farfy, detto così sembra l’incipit dell’amicizia tra il Piccolo Principe e la Volpe. E, sebbene ami Saint-Exupery, non so se lo definirei un modo ideale di incontrare un’amante. Forse piuttosto un amico, questo sì. Per incontrare un’amante ci vuole a mio avviso una chimica istintiva, un richiamo, un’attrazione. Ma questo non può accadere restando a battere tasti davanti allo schermo di un PC. O almeno non a me.
> 
> Io sono sempre stato uno sportivo, ho una mentalità formata sull’agonismo. Mi fanno sempre strano le persone che non si mettono in gioco, in discussione. Che scrivono migliaia di messaggi su un forum senza mai aver voglia di incontrare le persone con cui hanno scambi quotidiani. Per me non “buttarsi” equivale a non vivere.  Per come la vedo, bisogna sempre provare, sperimentare - anche sbagliare, senza aver paura. Sono per il rimorso non per il rimpianto. Come scriveva qualcuno: “Fail. Fail again. Fail better”.
> 
> ...


Ehilà carissimo, c'è una certa differenza tra incontrare qualcuno per un caffè e incontrare qualcuno cercando l'occasione.
tu hai dichiarato molto tranquillamente che saresti interessato ad intrecciare una relazione (?) con chi qui avesse la stessa finalità.
la mia domanda è : hai trovato riscontro ?


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehilà carissimo, c'è una certa differenza tra incontrare qualcuno per un caffè e incontrare qualcuno cercando l'occasione.
> tu hai dichiarato molto tranquillamente che saresti interessato ad intrecciare una relazione (?) con chi qui avesse la stessa finalità.
> la mia domanda è : hai trovato riscontro ?



Curiosona :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2016)

77 pagine,  speriamo non siano state inutili.

Dipende da come e' una, la sua presentazione a me, avessi avuto 30 anni, avrebbe fatto cadere le braccia, ma io sono io!

ANTICA


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehilà carissimo, c'è una certa differenza tra incontrare qualcuno per un caffè e incontrare qualcuno cercando l'occasione.
> tu hai dichiarato molto tranquillamente che saresti interessato ad intrecciare una relazione (?) con chi qui avesse la stessa finalità.
> la mia domanda è : hai trovato riscontro ?


Porca miseriaccia ladraputetc. Mi è totalmente sfuggito questo succoso treddino, ma non gliela posso fà a legge tutto. 
Fiamma dolce, bella, gentile e carina , mi faresti un riassuntino di cosa è intercorso tra il primo e l'ultimo post di peracotta, così entro nel pezzo? O non è necessario? :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Porca miseriaccia ladraputetc. Mi è totalmente sfuggito questo succoso treddino, ma non gliela posso fà a legge tutto.
> Fiamma dolce, bella, gentile e carina , mi faresti un riassuntino o è sufficiente l'ultimo post di peracotta per entrare nel pezzo?
> 
> Ciao, peracotta


Peracotta vuol sapere se te la cavi bene a giocare a Trivial Pursuit.    se sì, fate squadra.

essendo un gioco molto violento ed ad alto tasso adrenalinico c'è la possibilità che a fine partita ci sia necessità di spegnere i bollori.

il ragazzo è palestrato ed amante dell'agonismo.    ma pare essere anche un orsacchiotto puccioso e tenero.

se te la cavi bene a passeggiare sulle schiene col tacco da cubista, è tuo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> … Farfy, detto così sembra l’incipit dell’amicizia tra il Piccolo Principe e la Volpe. E, sebbene ami Saint-Exupery, non so se lo definirei un modo ideale di incontrare un’amante. Forse piuttosto un amico, questo sì. Per incontrare un’amante ci vuole a mio avviso una chimica istintiva, un richiamo, un’attrazione. Ma questo non può accadere restando a battere tasti davanti allo schermo di un PC. O almeno non a me.
> 
> Io sono sempre stato uno sportivo, ho una mentalità formata sull’agonismo. Mi fanno sempre strano le persone che non si mettono in gioco, in discussione. Che scrivono migliaia di messaggi su un forum senza mai aver voglia di incontrare le persone con cui hanno scambi quotidiani. Per me non “buttarsi” equivale a non vivere.  Per come la vedo, bisogna sempre provare, sperimentare - anche sbagliare, senza aver paura. Sono per il rimorso non per il rimpianto. Come scriveva qualcuno: “Fail. Fail again. Fail better”.


Infatti io di persone di questo forum e di un altro ne ho incontrate parecchie 
Non so come si incontra un amante, il mio l'ho frequentato per mesi prima che lo diventasse e poi la storia è durata due anni e mezzo e siamo a tutt'oggi in splendidi rapporti. E ti assicuro che di chimica ce n'era parecchia


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehilà carissimo, *c'è una certa differenza tra incontrare qualcuno per un caffè e incontrare qualcuno cercando l'occasione.*
> tu hai dichiarato molto tranquillamente che saresti interessato ad intrecciare una relazione (?) con chi qui avesse la stessa finalità.
> la mia domanda è : hai trovato riscontro ?


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Curiosona :rotfl:


Vero, mi incuriosisce capire se la sua tecnica dia dei frutti. Una specie di test sociologico


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Porca miseriaccia ladraputetc. Mi è totalmente sfuggito questo succoso treddino, ma non gliela posso fà a legge tutto.
> Fiamma dolce, bella, gentile e carina , mi faresti un riassuntino di cosa è intercorso tra il primo e l'ultimo post di peracotta, così entro nel pezzo? O non è necessario? :mexican:


Pera cotta è un bell'uomo, piacevole, intelligente, sposato che cerca un'amante con cui creare una buona empatia e gesti affettuosi oltre che sane scopate, ovviamente.
ha deciso di esporsi, coraggiosamente qui, offrendosi per incontri che potrebbero( ma non è detto, né certo) sfociare nel l'inizio di una liason più o meno dangerouse


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero, mi incuriosisce capire se la sua tecnica dia dei frutti. Una specie di test sociologico



I mondo e' bello perche' e' vario, dicono, quindi sicuramente una presentazione così puo' fare cadere le braccia ad alcune o attizzare certe tipe, alla 'famolo strano'.


----------



## peracotta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehilà carissimo, c'è una certa differenza tra incontrare qualcuno per un caffè e incontrare qualcuno cercando l'occasione.
> tu hai dichiarato molto tranquillamente che saresti interessato ad intrecciare una relazione (?) con chi qui avesse la stessa finalità.
> la mia domanda è : hai trovato riscontro ?


Sicuramente incontrerò qualcuno che mi ha scritto in privato e che mi ha colpito come persona. Per il resto deve esserci chimica da entrambe le parti, e non è affatto scontato che accada. 



perplesso ha detto:


> Peracotta vuol sapere se te la cavi bene a giocare a Trivial Pursuit.    se sì, fate squadra.
> essendo un gioco molto violento ed ad alto tasso adrenalinico c'è la possibilità che a fine partita ci sia necessità di spegnere i bollori.
> il ragazzo è palestrato ed amante dell'agonismo.    ma pare essere anche un orsacchiotto puccioso e tenero.
> se te la cavi bene a passeggiare sulle schiene col tacco da cubista, è tuo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
No, dai, Sbri e il suo tacco12 mi hanno già salutato con un Ciaone qualche pagina fa!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> *Sicuramente incontrerò qualcuno che mi ha scritto in privato e che mi ha colpito come persona. *Per il resto deve esserci chimica da entrambe le parti, e non è affatto scontato che accada.
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> No, dai, Sbri e il suo tacco12 mi hanno già salutato con un Ciaone qualche pagina fa!


CVD


----------



## spleen (19 Gennaio 2016)

Beh dai almeno Pera sembra intelletualmente onesto.

Però pensandoci bene si potrebbe inaugurare una sezione di annunci.

Chi comincia?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *Beh dai almeno Pera sembra intelletualmente onesto.*
> 
> Però pensandoci bene si potrebbe inaugurare una sezione di annunci.
> 
> Chi comincia?


Assolutamente si. Questo glielo riconosco.
Siamo solo di due pianeti diversi, mi è anche simpatico.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Peracotta vuol sapere se te la cavi bene a giocare a Trivial Pursuit.    se sì, fate squadra.
> 
> essendo un gioco molto violento ed ad alto tasso adrenalinico c'è la possibilità che a fine partita ci sia necessità di spegnere i bollori.
> 
> ...







Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pera cotta è un bell'uomo, piacevole, intelligente, sposato che cerca un'amante con cui creare una buona empatia e gesti affettuosi oltre che sane scopate, ovviamente.
> ha deciso di esporsi, coraggiosamente qui, offrendosi per incontri che potrebbero( ma non è detto, né certo) sfociare nel l'inizio di una liason più o meno dangerouse




Capito. No comment.


Auguri, peracotta


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Sicuramente incontrerò qualcuno che mi ha scritto in privato e che mi ha colpito come persona. Per il resto deve esserci chimica da entrambe le parti, e non è affatto scontato che accada.


Appunto, non è scontato che accada, quindi perchè dire una cosa che avresti potuto magari evitare?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Sicuramente incontrerò qualcuno che mi ha scritto in privato e che mi ha colpito come persona. Per il resto deve esserci chimica da entrambe le parti, e non è affatto scontato che accada.
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> No, dai, Sbri e il suo tacco12 mi hanno già salutato con un Ciaone qualche pagina fa!


concordo senza chimica non si va da nessuna parte. 
In bocca al lupo !


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto, non è scontato che accada, quindi perchè dire una cosa che avresti potuto magari evitare?


Perché ha risposto alla mia domanda. 
Presumo sia sincero.


----------



## peracotta (19 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> CVD


Dai Farfy, non essermi gelosa. Che magari poi ci incontriamo per caso come piace a te e scocca l'ammmore:rotfl:


farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Questo glielo riconosco.
> Siamo solo di due pianeti diversi, mi è anche simpatico.


Come ho detto una volta alla mia collega, non importa che proveniamo da pianeti diversi, ma che condividiamo lo stesso universo (parallelo).
Anche tu sei simpatica cmq: hai un caratteraccio e io ho un debole per i cagac***o.  Devi essere uno spasso, a conoscerti.



Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto, non è scontato che accada, quindi perchè dire una cosa che avresti potuto magari evitare?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché ha risposto alla mia domanda.
> Presumo sia sincero.


Esatto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Dai Farfy, non essermi gelosa. Che magari poi ci incontriamo per caso come piace a te e scocca l'ammmore:rotfl:
> 
> Come ho detto una volta alla mia collega, non importa che proveniamo da pianeti diversi, ma che condividiamo lo stesso universo (parallelo).
> Anche tu sei simpatica cmq: hai un caratteraccio e io ho un debole per i cagac***o.  Devi essere uno spasso, a conoscerti.
> ...


In effetti mi trovano quasi sempre molto simpatica e non ho un caratteraccio 
L'amore anche no, grazie. Mai nominato


----------



## banshee (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Sicuramente incontrerò qualcuno che mi ha scritto in privato e che mi ha colpito come persona. Per il resto deve esserci chimica da entrambe le parti, e non è affatto scontato che accada.
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> No, dai, Sbri e il suo tacco12 mi hanno già salutato con un Ciaone qualche pagina fa!


Fuori discussione sapere il nick della fanciulla in questione, ve?  
Si lo so sono impiccionissima!

Peracotta, sei stato preso in giro (bonariamente) e sei stato al gioco e come dicono gli altri sei intellettualmente onesto, in bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> concordo senza chimica non si va da nessuna parte.
> In bocca al lupo !


vi prego, spiegate anche a me cos'è 'sta 'chimica'?
:girlimpossible:


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Horny ha detto:


> vi prego, spiegate anche a me cos'è 'sta 'chimica'?
> :girlimpossible:


La chimica della pecora....


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la mia domanda è : hai trovato riscontro ?


infatti sarebbe interessante poter seguire gli sviluppi della vicenda,
anche dal punto di vista 'statistico'.


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La chimica della pecora....


vabe', tu per me rimani oscuro
:nerd:


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Horny ha detto:


> vabe', tu per me rimani oscuro
> :nerd:


Ma io di oscuro non ho nulla,fidati.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> vi prego, spiegate anche a me cos'è 'sta 'chimica'?
> :girlimpossible:


Credo che sia soggettivo
Per me stare vicino a uno e non riuscire a non sfiorarlo per esempio.
Non è immediata per me


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stato uno sportivo, ho una mentalità formata sull’agonismo. Mi fanno sempre strano le persone che non si mettono in gioco, in discussione. Che scrivono migliaia di messaggi su un forum senza mai aver voglia di incontrare le persone con cui hanno scambi quotidiani. Per me non “buttarsi” equivale a non vivere.  Per come la vedo, bisogna sempre provare, sperimentare - anche sbagliare, senza aver paura. Sono per il rimorso non per il rimpianto. Come scriveva qualcuno: “Fail. Fail again. Fail better”.
> 
> Nel mio caso l’esperienza del tradimento è stata caratterizzata da ottimo sesso ma anche dall'aver trovato per la prima volta in una donna scarsa empatia e una relazione poco improntata sul lato affettivo. Nella mia collega ho scoperto una persona intrigante ma fondamentalmente viziata e troppo egoista per avere qualcosa da dare davvero. Troppo impegnata ad interpretare il proprio personaggio. Lo dico senza critica: è un dato di fatto; ma io sono per gli scambi umani. Per me non bisogna mai dimenticare di avere a che fare con delle persone, in nessun ambito della vita. Dal lavoro al sesso, da un gesto sulla metropolitana alla conoscenza di qualcuno di nuovo: quando si dimentica dell’umanità degli altri significa che ci si è dimenticati della propria. E io non ho interesse nel frequentare persone disumane.
> E poi penso che il mondo sia un grande specchio, e se qualcuno vede gli altri come oggetti, o come stronzi, allora significa che…
> ...


1- eh vabe' ma se uno fallisce di continuo, magari perché ha aspettative elevate, poi si sente una merda.
2- anche il mio amante, altro, era piuttosto disumano, ti posso capire.
3- no, non scindo affetto e sesso, non è semplice viverli assieme. 
4- si certo, mi sono sposata a 24 anni con un ragazzo che avevo conosciuto a 20 e che amavo.
5- quoto il paragrafo 5 per intero


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Horny ha detto:


> vi prego, spiegate anche a me cos'è 'sta 'chimica'?
> :girlimpossible:


la chimica è guardare la donna che hai davanti distrattamente..perchè il tuo pensiero va alla pecora....


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che sia soggettivo
> Per me stare vicino a uno e non riuscire a non sfiorarlo per esempio.
> Non è immediata per me


:idea: ho capito. bravissima!
e l'ho provata con pochissime persone.
per me immediata, ma solo se duratura vale.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> :idea: ho capito. bravissima!
> e l'ho provata con pochissime persone.
> per me immediata, ma solo se duratura vale.


Per me nasce con il tempo poi però non si esaurisce


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me nasce con il tempo poi però non si esaurisce


si allora è la stessa cosa.
e per te ci può essere questo anche senza provare sentimenti?


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> la chimica è guardare la donna che hai davanti distrattamente..perchè il tuo pensiero va alla pecora....


la....pecora??? 
quale pecora?
sempre più oscuro.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> si allora è la stessa cosa.
> e per te ci può essere questo anche senza provare sentimenti?


Senza amore si
Senza sentimenti di natura diversa non mi scatta nemmeno la chimica.
Più che altro non di peso alla chimica senza un coinvolgimento diverso


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

*ma dai!*

Pera cotta è un fake.
Almeno me lo auguro.


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pera cotta è un fake.
> Almeno me lo auguro.


però è divertente :mexican::carneval: pare di stare dalla de filippi.
magari se fissate una cena partecipa :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La chimica della pecora....


Aridaje!!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aridaje!!!!!!!:rotfl:


ma allora tu lo capisxci!


----------



## Trinità (19 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma allora tu lo capisxci!



:blee::blee::blee:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma allora tu lo capisxci!


Eh lo capisco si !!!! 
La prima parola pronunciata dal pupo oscuro non è stata mamma, papà, tata...... Bensì pecora.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pera cotta è un fake.
> Almeno me lo auguro.


Le vie del signore sono infinite, sappilo


----------



## Carola (19 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che sia soggettivo
> Per me stare vicino a uno e non riuscire a non sfiorarlo per esempio.
> Non è immediata per me


Idem


----------



## Carola (19 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> la chimica è guardare la donna che hai davanti distrattamente..perchè il tuo pensiero va alla pecora....


----------



## Carola (19 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me nasce con il tempo poi però non si esaurisce


Quoto


----------



## Carola (19 Gennaio 2016)

Domanda forse stupida perché non ho avuto tempo di leggere tutto
Ma se vuoi bene a tua moglie dici che nn è proprio possibile provare a riaccendere il desiderio tra di voi 
Magari il bimbo piccolo la routine quotidiana hanno contribuito ad allontanarvi
Cioè dall 'affetto non può ri-nascere un rapporto meno fraterno? 
Perché io sento molto persone dire voglio bene a mio marito / mia moglie ma non c'è più chimica / pancia 

In questo inizio anno poi due delle coppie più solide che frequentavo sono scoppiate X identico problema : corna

Che ci crediate o no questa cosa mi ha lasciato una tristezza di fondo amarezza boh
possiibile tutti o molti dopo i 40 anni  alla ricerca di altro ?


----------



## peracotta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Domanda forse stupida perché non ho avuto tempo di leggere tutto
> Ma se vuoi bene a tua moglie dici che nn è proprio possibile provare a riaccendere il desiderio tra di voi
> Magari il bimbo piccolo la routine quotidiana hanno contribuito ad allontanarvi
> Cioè dall 'affetto non può ri-nascere un rapporto meno fraterno?
> ...


Carola, infatti non hai letto bene (ma bastava il mio primo messaggio di presentazione): per un sopraggiunto problema fisico, lei ed io praticamente non abbiamo rapporti... nel tempo questo è diventato un problema non solo fisico, ma di attrazione... verso altre.


----------



## peracotta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pera cotta è un fake.
> Almeno me lo auguro.


Brunetta, in che senso fake? Devo scrivermi con un pennarello "tradi.net" sui pettorali tipo chat-line e postare la foto sul forum perché mi crediate vero?  :-D (non lo farò. scherzavo. -sottotitolo per non udenti).
Ma inoltre: perché te lo auguri? 

E poi, detto da un'utentessa dal nickname che rievoca un fakeissimo ministro... :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Brunetta, in che senso fake? Devo scrivermi con un pennarello "tradi.net" sui pettorali tipo chat-line e postare la foto sul forum perché mi crediate vero?  :-D (non lo farò. scherzavo. -sottotitolo per non udenti)
> 
> E poi, detto da un'utentessa dal nickname che rievoca un fakeissimo ministro... :unhappy:


No no ti prego fallo!!!!
Vogliamo foto pettorali con scritta!!! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!
Mettici pure la data!! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Disegna anche una pecorella per Oscuro!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no ti prego fallo!!!!
> Vogliamo foto pettorali con scritta!!! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!
> Mettici pure la data!! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Disegna anche una pecorella per Oscuro!!!!


La pecorella di Oscuro non è quella che beeeeee' ... Lo vorrei ricordare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Brunetta, in che senso fake? Devo scrivermi con un pennarello "tradi.net" sui pettorali tipo chat-line e postare la foto sul forum perché mi crediate vero?  :


Daje :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryoga74 (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Brunetta, in che senso fake? Devo scrivermi con un pennarello "tradi.net" sui pettorali tipo chat-line e postare la foto sul forum perché mi crediate vero?  :-D (non lo farò. scherzavo. -sottotitolo per non udenti).
> Ma poi: perché te lo auguri?
> 
> E poi, detto da un'utentessa dal nickname che rievoca un fakeissimo ministro... :unhappy:


Guarda che Bru lo augurava per te di essere un fake, cioè che ci stessi trollando. E invece no, non lo sei...
Capito Bru, questo qui ci è, mica ci fa [emoji57] 


Nicka ha detto:


> No no ti prego fallo!!!!
> Vogliamo foto pettorali con scritta!!! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!
> Mettici pure la data!! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Disegna anche una pecorella per Oscuro!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Che poi non l'ho capito perché ha tolto la foto [emoji55] 
Con quella mascolina virilità espressa in quei muscoli glabri che parean scolpiti nella marmea roccia, noi maschietti non potevamo che star distanti, intimoriti da tanta beltà. E invece io, Nob, Danny, Spleen e Oscuro continuiamo impunemente a invadere uno spazio espressamente dedicato al gentil sesso [emoji57]


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La pecorella di Oscuro non è quella che beeeeee' ... Lo vorrei ricordare


Ah no?!


----------



## peracotta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> vi prego, spiegate anche a me cos'è 'sta 'chimica'?
> :girlimpossible:


Per me è quella sensazione di quando  le stai vicino, senti il suo profumo e  non riesci più a pensare ad altro che al sapore della sua bocca o al tepore della sua pelle...


----------



## peracotta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daje :mrgreen:


Matraini, trattasi di umorismo _tongue in cheek _fatto apposta per fare arrabbiare gli orsetti pelosi. Non si può mica sempre essere intelligenti veh.


----------



## Carola (19 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Carola, infatti non hai letto bene (ma bastava il mio primo messaggio di presentazione): per un sopraggiunto problema fisico, lei ed io praticamente non abbiamo rapporti... nel tempo questo è diventato un problema non solo fisico, ma di attrazione... verso altre.


Non avevo letto bene Scusa 

Non è risolvibile immagino questo problema ..

Guarda io ho tradito per stessi tuoi motivi anche se situazione diversa quindi posso capire ..
Triste che il bene e l'affetto spesso non possano  andare di pari passo con una sana attrazione


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Brunetta, in che senso fake? Devo scrivermi con un pennarello "tradi.net" sui pettorali tipo chat-line e postare la foto sul forum perché mi crediate vero?  :-D (non lo farò. scherzavo. -sottotitolo per non udenti).
> Ma inoltre: perché te lo auguri?
> 
> E poi, detto da un'utentessa dal nickname che rievoca un fakeissimo ministro... :unhappy:



Perché uno che non può avere rapporti con la moglie per un problema fisico, significa che la moglie è malata. E uno con la moglie malata che va in cerca in internet mostrando i muscoli e così patetico e  fa talmente pena e schifo che ci si può solo dialogare prendendolo in giro. E se lui ci sta e non arrabbia vuol dire che è un fake, altrimenti, oltre a essere indegno, è pure scemo.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Per me è quella sensazione di quando  le stai vicino, senti il suo profumo e  non riesci più a pensare ad altro che al sapore della sua bocca o al tepore della sua pelle...



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :up:


Ma approvi una frasetta da cartolina?


----------



## peracotta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fammi capire Brunetta, visto che critichi da non si sa bene quale pulpito.
Spiegami (bene) il tuo punto di vista, argomentando e senza dire cosa "non" faresti, bensì cosa faresti nella mia posizione; nella posizione di una persona che nel pieno delle sue forze si trova di punto in bianco per quattro anni senza più una vita sessuale? Dimmi: quali sono le mie alternative? Tra quelle che ti vengono in mente, avere un'amante non ti sembra l'unica sensata?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Fammi capire Brunetta, visto che critichi da non si sa bene quale pulpito.
> Spiegami (bene) il tuo punto di vista, argomentando e senza dire cosa "non" faresti, bensì cosa faresti nella mia posizione; nella posizione di una persona che nel pieno delle sue forze si trova di punto in bianco per quattro anni senza più una vita sessuale? Dimmi: quali sono le mie alternative? Tra quelle che ti vengono in mente, avere un'amante non ti sembra l'unica sensata?


Dipende dal motivo per cui non si ha una vita sessuale.

Più insisti sul tuo bisogno più perdi attrattiva, per me ovviamente. Non c'è nessuno pulpito solo il mio divano da cui leggo.


----------



## peracotta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal motivo per cui non si ha una vita sessuale.


La tua non è una risposta. Argomenta, ci riesci? Voglio capire se ti è chiara la complessità della cosa. 
Cosa faresti tu se di punto in bianco non avessi più una vita sessuale? 
Se comunque volessi ancora bene a tua moglie/marito? 
Se nella vita fossi sempre stato uno sportivo dal corpo forte e pieno di energia? 
Se avessi un bimbo che non vuoi vedere soffrire per la separazione dei suoi genitori? 
Quali sono le alternative? Spiegami. 
Non trincerarti dietro una puerile retorica. Forse hai 20 anni e certe  cose non le capisci... ma criticare quando non si fa nulla per  comprendere le situazioni è tipico di persone da poco; io però ho letto  altri tuoi post e non sembri stupida.

Qui siamo su un forum che parla di tradimento, ti è chiaro? O qui per te  le donne sono tutte puttane e gli uomini tutti maiali patetici?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> La tua non è una risposta. Argomenta, ci riesci? Voglio capire se ti è chiara la complessità della cosa.
> Cosa faresti tu se di punto in bianco non avessi più una vita sessuale?
> Se comunque volessi ancora bene a tua moglie/marito?
> Se nella vita fossi sempre stato uno sportivo dal corpo forte e pieno di energia?
> ...


Tutti no. Alcuni sì.

 Hai scritto per 80 pagine, io continuo ad augurarmi che tu sia un fake.
Ti ho fatto una domanda e chiedi a me di argomentare e poi di trovare una soluzione alla tua vita, dopo premesse affettive, ma la soluzione della propria vita spetta a ognuno di noi.
Quella che hai illustrato è, a mio parere, patetica. La mia l'ho trovata io e non chiedo ad altri alternative, me ne faccio carico.
Vuoi rispondere? No, per me è uguale.


----------



## peracotta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti no. Alcuni sì.
> Hai scritto per 80 pagine, io continuo ad augurarmi che tu sia un fake.
> Ti ho fatto una domanda e chiedi a me di argomentare e poi di trovare una soluzione alla tua vita, dopo premesse affettive, ma la soluzione della propria vita spetta a ognuno di noi.
> Quella che hai illustrato è, a mio parere, patetica. La mia l'ho trovata io e non chiedo ad altri alternative, me ne faccio carico. Vuoi rispondere? No, per me è uguale.


Io ho scritto 28 messaggi, le 80 pagine le hanno compilate gli utenti del forum, parlando più che altro di ricette (!) e di una foto di addominali che ho postato *PERCHE' MI E' STATO CHIESTO. *Qualcuno ha anche detto delle cose intelligenti. Qualcuno invece è solo un orsetto cicciotto peloso invidioso.

Ma poi: io non ho visto alcuna tua domanda. Qual era?
Dal tuo messaggio traspare piuttosto l'incapacità di rispondere ai quesiti che io ti ho posto. Quindi scegli, perché non si possono avere entrambe le cose: o hai una posizione, la espliciti e (forse) (esprimendoti in modo urbano e sistematico) ti puoi permettere di criticare la posizione altrui; oppure rimani eclissata in un decoroso silenzio. 

La mia risposta la sto cercando. Ho avuto un'amante ma non è stato quello che mi aspettavo. 
Ho trovato qualcuno qui che ha avuto esperienze simili alle mie. Sto imparando. Sto cercando di capire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Caro Peracotta*

Il falco pellegrino è un re dei cieli.
Quando le sue ali si spiegano, quando lui allarga i suoi artigli, quando lancia nell'aria il suo grido qualunque creatura riconosce in lui non solo un predatore, ma l'esecutore di una legge.
Quando volteggia in circolo su una vallata, quando segue il corso di un fiume e la sua ombra si allarga sull'acqua è impossibile non ammirarlo, non voler essere per un attimo al suo posto, non desiderare di poter vedere con la sua vista acuta, non aspirare di poter dominare come lui le vette più alte.
Mentre sorvola prati e boschi tante piccole prede continuano a mangiare tranquillamente ignare del pericolo che le sovrasta. Ma il falco passa oltre.
Il falco va oltre i boschi, svalica montagne e segue il richiamo che lo porta ad un nastro di acqua pura e gelida, che i salmoni stanno risalendo.
E quello non sembra neppure più un fiume, nel dibattersi delle code, nel guizzare argenteo delle schiene, nella ribellione apparente dei salmoni che saltano fuori dall'acqua. Ma quello non è un ribellarsi, essi stanno compiendo il loro destino.
E così il falco pure sta compiendo il suo destino.
E per un misterioso motivo tra tutti il falco sceglie un salmone.
Allora smette di volteggiare e con movimenti sapienti resta sospeso sopra di lui, calcolando i tempi.
Poi all'improvviso chiude le ali e si butta in picchiata verso terra alla maggiore velocità possibile, come un kamikaze, come se non ci fosse altro modo più semplice di procacciarsi il cibo che non rischiare di sfracellarsi sul greto di un fiume.
Ma non si sfracella.
All'ultimo secondo riapre potentemente le ali, allunga gli artigli e ghermisce il salmone, lanciando nell'aria il suo richiamo perchè il mondo sappia che il falco ha cacciato.
E il mondo sa e lo sa anche il salmone, che sicuramente si dispiace della propria fine ma sa che questa è la legge, e la legge, anche quando non pare giusta, è ineluttabile.
E riconosce il diritto del falco, e lo rispetta nel suo esigere la vita.
Ed il falco, per ringraziarlo della vita, lo porta in alto, così che anche il salmone possa vedere il mondo come se fosse un falco, per una volta.
Ed il loro è anche l'incontro tra due anime.


...altra cosa è la pesca sportiva, nella quale povere trote lente e grasse come cernie vengono a fatica issate fuori dall'acqua da pescatori spesso altrettanto pingui e lenti e portate su una bilancia per essere pesate e misurate, prima di essere ributtate dov'erano prima.
Sembrerebbe a prima vista che alle trote vada meglio che al salmone, perchè campano.
Però...


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma approvi una frasetta da cartolina?


...sei acida come il mal di pancia...

Per fortuna nella vita ci sono anche le cartoline. Se non sapessi godere di questi attimi bucolici, con la vita di merda che mi sono dovuta subire fino dalla nascita, veramente mi sarei suicidata come fanno in molti. Ma siccome nella mia infinita ignoranza di persona piccola e vuota so ammirare anche la semplicità delle cose sono qui e approvo le frasi che trovo carine. 

Se Peracotta non piace perché ha idee diverse dalle tue non puoi attaccare lui o qualsiasi persona che in qualche modo su qualche cosa gli da un ok. 
La sua presentazione iniziale non era il massimo, sembrava borioso ed arrogante. Invece mi sembra una persona intelligente e colta, ha accettato le critiche e spiegato le sue ragioni. E come giustamente ricorda siamo in un forum sul tradimento, c'è chi è stato tradito, chi ha tradito e chi cerca di tradire. Purtroppo il mondo è anche questo. Che ti piaccia o no.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

.





peracotta ha detto:


> La tua non è una risposta. Argomenta, ci riesci? Voglio capire se ti è chiara la complessità della cosa.
> Cosa faresti tu se di punto in bianco non avessi più una vita sessuale?
> Se comunque volessi ancora bene a tua moglie/marito?
> *Se nella vita fossi sempre stato uno sportivo dal corpo forte e pieno di energia? *
> ...


Buondì ! !!! Non ho ben capito che cosa c'azzecchi con il desiderio di una vita sessuale nella norma.
non è che se uno è in sovrappeso non ne abbia.
Comunque un'intensa attività fisica sportvia placherà in parte il desiderio, stanne certo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Da orso (come carattere sicuramente) peloso (ma neanche tantissimo)*

"Qualcuno invece è solo un orsetto cicciotto peloso invidioso"



Una domanda.Ma ci credi veramente in quello che dici?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il falco pellegrino è un re dei cieli.
> Quando le sue ali si spiegano, quando lui allarga i suoi artigli, quando lancia nell'aria il suo grido qualunque creatura riconosce in lui non solo un predatore, ma l'esecutore di una legge.
> Quando volteggia in circolo su una vallata, quando segue il corso di un fiume e la sua ombra si allarga sull'acqua è impossibile non ammirarlo, non voler essere per un attimo al suo posto, non desiderare di poter vedere con la sua vista acuta, non aspirare di poter dominare come lui le vette più alte.
> Mentre sorvola prati e boschi tante piccole prede continuano a mangiare tranquillamente ignare del pericolo che le sovrasta. Ma il falco passa oltre.
> ...


Che spettacolo. Ho immaginato tutta la scena leggendoti. E poi ho immaginato l'orso peloso, con il suo incedere sicuro ma lento, incurante di tutti gli altri predatori, incurante del falco pellegrino, che si fa strada con la sua rudezza nel bosco, che cerca un appoggio sicuro lungo il torrente, che guarda attento ogni singolo movimento dell'acqua corrente, attento alle ombre, fino a quando, con un movimento fin troppo rapido per le sue possibilità, senza fronzoli ... senza preliminari aerei .... agguanta il salmone e lo sbatte per terra (non so se ti è chiaro il concetto - riferito al falco pellegrino). Ed il salmone ne gode ... del trattamento ricevuto ... della rudezza dell'orso, del,a sua potenza.


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Pera*

Posso chiederti che rapporto hai con la pecora?


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Che spettacolo. Ho immaginato tutta la scena leggendoti. E poi ho immaginato l'orso peloso, con il suo incedere sicuro ma lento, incurante di tutti gli altri predatori, incurante del falco pellegrino, che si fa strada con la sua rudezza nel bosco, che cerca un appoggio sicuro lungo il torrente, che guarda attento ogni singolo movimento dell'acqua corrente, attento alle ombre, fino a quando, con un movimento fin troppo rapido per le sue possibilità, senza fronzoli ... senza preliminari aerei .... agguanta il salmone e lo sbatte per terra (non so se ti è chiaro il concetto - riferito al falco pellegrino). Ed il salmone ne gode ... del trattamento ricevuto ... della rudezza dell'orso, del,a sua potenza.


*
PAURA!!*

Però il falco era più affascinante
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aridaje!!!!!!!:rotfl:


Ex compostina....mi stai molto meravigliando....:rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> .
> Buondì ! !!! Non ho ben capito che cosa c'azzecchi con il desiderio di una vita sessuale nella norma.
> non è che se uno è in sovrappeso non ne abbia.
> Comunque un'intensa attività fisica sportvia placherà in parte il desiderio, stanne certo


Fiammetta. Mi meraviglio di te. A volte mi sembri talmente ingenua. Se un uomo ha la pancia, come fa a vederselo?  E come fa a centrare il bersaglio se non sa dov'è il fucile?


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Fiammetta. Mi meraviglio di te. A volte mi sembri talmente ingenua. Se un uomo ha la pancia, come fa a vederselo?  E come fa a centrare il bersaglio se non sa dov'è il fucile?



...vedo che sei esperto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...vedo che sei esperto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## peracotta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> .
> Buondì !!!! Non ho ben capito che cosa c'azzecchi con il desiderio di una vita sessuale nella norma.
> non è che se uno è in sovrappeso non ne abbia.
> Comunque un'intensa attività fisica sportvia placherà in parte il desiderio, stanne certo


No, ti assicuro, non è così. Almeno non nel mio caso. Quando sei in forma, hai energia, fiato e tono muscolare, il corpo "scalpita". Ho sempre fatto sport, ma due anni fa per la prima volta mi sono iscritto ad una "normale" palestra, innanzitutto con l'intento di placare i "bollenti spiriti", poi per comodità (orari flessibili) e perché la sera mi trovavo sempre solo (mia moglie si alza e va a dormire prestissimo). 
Vado in palestra per allenarmi seriamente e in due anni ho aumentato sistematicamente tutte le prestazioni: forza, resistenza etc; paradossalmente, anziché sfiancarsi, il mio corpo è diventato molto più irrequieto. 
Sollevare grossi pesi aumenta la produzione di testosterone; sarà anche per quello...


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Io ho scritto 28 messaggi, le 80 pagine le hanno compilate gli utenti del forum, parlando più che altro di ricette (!) e di una foto di addominali che ho postato *PERCHE' MI E' STATO CHIESTO. *Qualcuno ha anche detto delle cose intelligenti. Qualcuno invece è solo un orsetto cicciotto peloso invidioso.
> 
> Ma poi: io non ho visto alcuna tua domanda. Qual era?
> Dal tuo messaggio traspare piuttosto l'incapacità di rispondere ai quesiti che io ti ho posto. Quindi scegli, perché non si possono avere entrambe le cose: o hai una posizione, la espliciti e (forse) (esprimendoti in modo urbano e sistematico) ti puoi permettere di criticare la posizione altrui; oppure rimani eclissata in un decoroso silenzio.
> ...


Una domanda, se ti chiedessi di postare una foto del cazzo la posti? Eh?! Dai dai!!
Vogliamo vedere la materia prima!
Però io sono timidissima, quindi immagina la richiesta fatta con un leggero rossore sulle guance...


----------



## ivanl (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una domanda, se ti chiedessi di postare una foto del cazzo la posti? Eh?! Dai dai!!
> Vogliamo vedere la materia prima!
> Però io sono timidissima, quindi immagina la richiesta fatta con un leggero rossore sulle guance...


immagino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> immagino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> :carneval:


Buon giorno.E siamo passati alle foto der cazzo....bene.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ex compostina....mi stai molto meravigliando....:rotfl:


Da che ci siam accozzati qui, la situazione era : o cambia oscuro o cambia Fiammetta... Ho scelto la via più facile... Buondì marito(zzolo)


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una domanda, se ti chiedessi di postare una foto del cazzo la posti? Eh?! Dai dai!!
> Vogliamo vedere la materia prima!
> Però io sono timidissima, quindi immagina la richiesta fatta con un leggero rossore sulle guance...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

però niente photoshop, niente filtri Retrica, niente filtri Instagram!


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno.E siamo passati alle foto der cazzo....bene.:rotfl:


Gli addominali a me non dicono niente...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> No, ti assicuro, non è così. Almeno non nel mio caso. Quando sei in forma, hai energia, fiato e tono muscolare, il corpo "scalpita". Ho sempre fatto sport, ma due anni fa per la prima volta mi sono iscritto ad una "normale" palestra, innanzitutto con l'intento di placare i "bollenti spiriti", poi per comodità (orari flessibili) e perché la sera mi trovavo sempre solo (mia moglie si alza e va a dormire prestissimo). K
> Vado in palestra per allenarmi seriamente e in due anni ho aumentato sistematicamente tutte le prestazioni: forza, resistenza etc; paradossalmente, anziché sfiancarsi, il mio corpo è diventato molto più irrequieto.
> Sollevare grossi pesi aumenta la produzione di testosterone; sarà anche per quello...


Sarai l'eccezione che conferma la regola


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno.E siamo passati alle foto der cazzo....bene.:rotfl:



 si però...te l'ho chiesto prima io a te di là...vedi fai la morale a me e qui ci scherzi 
queste sono preferenze !!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gli addominali a me non dicono niente...


idem.... viva la pancetta e viva il vello!


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si però...te l'ho chiesto prima io a te di là...vedi fai la morale a me e qui ci scherzi
> queste sono preferenze !!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



eh lo so oro, ma Nicka è Nicka


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

quindi il problema di tua moglie sarebbe irrisolvibile?


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh lo so oro, ma Nicka è Nicka



....mi ritiro con la coda tra le gambe....:bandiera:


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Carola, infatti non hai letto bene (ma bastava il mio primo messaggio di presentazione): per un sopraggiunto problema fisico, lei ed io praticamente non abbiamo rapporti... nel tempo questo è diventato un problema non solo fisico, ma di attrazione... verso altre.


Pera, posso? scusami, io non ci credo  liberissimo di mandarmi aff..., per carità, sono sportiva e non m'offendo quasi mai, ma non ci credo.

mi sembra la scusa più vecchia ed antica del mondo (e di pessimo gusto, tra l'altro)  "per sopraggiunti problemi fisici irrisolvibili, devo rinunciare per sempre al sesso, quindi sono scusato nel cercare altre".

non so se sei un fake o meno... però apprezzo la sincerità, nel senso... detesto i viscidi che si approfittano magari della buona fede delle donne, oppure quelli che fanno i finti disinteressati e invece sono pescatori a strascico di proporzioni bibliche...


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il falco pellegrino è un re dei cieli.
> Quando le sue ali si spiegano, quando lui allarga i suoi artigli, quando lancia nell'aria il suo grido qualunque creatura riconosce in lui non solo un predatore, ma l'esecutore di una legge.
> Quando volteggia in circolo su una vallata, quando segue il corso di un fiume e la sua ombra si allarga sull'acqua è impossibile non ammirarlo, non voler essere per un attimo al suo posto, non desiderare di poter vedere con la sua vista acuta, non aspirare di poter dominare come lui le vette più alte.
> Mentre sorvola prati e boschi tante piccole prede continuano a mangiare tranquillamente ignare del pericolo che le sovrasta. Ma il falco passa oltre.
> ...


Sono seriamente preoccupata per le trote salmonate. Che appunto sono lente e grasse, ma quando si guardano dentro pensano di essere salmoni, ma salmoni non sono e vivono malissimo la loro condizione, che non si può nemmeno dire che non siano nè carne nè pesce, perchè sono pesce alla fine...ma vanno in crisi perchè non verranno mai prese dagli artigli del falco e l'incontro d'anime avverrà solo con pescatori tristi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

*SBRI ... DISI ... ORO*

Quando torniamo a parlare di cibo. Solo a pensare al salmone pescato del Canada in forno ... o alla trota friulana ... sono già eccitatato .... Nicka, ci vediamo appena hanno finito di cucinare, cosi mi vedi al massimo dell'eccitazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono seriamente preoccupata per le trote salmonate. Che appunto sono lente e grasse, ma quando si guardano dentro pensano di essere salmoni, ma salmoni non sono e vivono malissimo la loro condizione, che non si può nemmeno dire che non siano nè carne nè pesce, perchè sono pesce alla fine...ma vanno in crisi perchè non verranno mai prese dagli artigli del falco e l'incontro d'anime avverrà solo con pescatori tristi.



Signora mia io ci provo. Traccio sentieri di briciole verso la consapevolezza perché questi poveri provinciali non si perdano per strada. Ma é fatica di Sisifo. Questi se magneno le briciole e poi stanno a frigná che non arriveno mai da nessuna parte.
Che tedio orribile.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Signora mia io ci provo. Traccio sentieri di briciole verso la consapevolezza perché questi poveri provinciali non si perdano per strada. Ma é fatica di Sisifo. Questi se magneno le briciole e poi stanno a frigná che non arriveno mai da nessuna parte.
> Che tedio orribile.


Ma se magno le briciole arrivo lo stesso ... casomai non ritrovo la strada del ritorno ... e potrebbe anche essere un bene, chissà.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una domanda, se ti chiedessi di postare una foto del cazzo la posti? Eh?! Dai dai!!
> Vogliamo vedere la materia prima!
> Però io sono timidissima, quindi immagina la richiesta fatta con un leggero rossore sulle guance...


L'immagine di una giovin donzella che le gote arrossate per la verecondia si dichiara così apertamente, offrendo al fiero messere la possibilità di brandire in pompa magna la nobil verga, vincendo la natural ritrosia muliebre supera qualsiasi prosa Moccia abbia redatto (nei secoli dei secoli).


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'immagine di una giovin donzella che le gote arrossate per la verecondia si dichiara così apertamente, offrendo al fiero messere la possibilità di brandire in pompa magna la nobil verga, vincendo la natural ritrosia muliebre supera qualsiasi prosa Moccia abbia redatto (nei secoli dei secoli).


Grande Danny ... ho capito pompa e vera ... e mi sembra un accostamento azzeccato, anche per Nicka credo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'immagine di una giovin donzella che le gote arrossate per la verecondia si dichiara così apertamente, offrendo al fiero messere la possibilità di brandire in pompa magna la nobil verga, vincendo la natural ritrosia muliebre supera qualsiasi prosa Moccia abbia redatto (nei secoli dei secoli).


Grande Danny ... ho capito pompa e verga ... e mi sembra un accostamento azzeccato, anche per Nicka credo.


----------



## peracotta (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Pera, posso? scusami, io non ci credo  liberissimo di mandarmi aff..., per carità, sono sportiva e non m'offendo quasi mai, ma non ci credo.
> 
> mi sembra la scusa più vecchia ed antica del mondo (e di pessimo gusto, tra l'altro)  "per sopraggiunti problemi fisici irrisolvibili, devo rinunciare per sempre al sesso, quindi sono scusato nel cercare altre".
> 
> non so se sei un fake o meno... però apprezzo la sincerità, nel senso... detesto i viscidi che si approfittano magari della buona fede delle donne, oppure quelli che fanno i finti disinteressati e invece sono pescatori a strascico di proporzioni bibliche...


Banshee, sei libera di credere quello che ti pare. Credo di non mancare di onestà, ma alla fin fine ognuno crede quello che vuole e vede nel mondo quello che ci vuole trovare. Quindi non sprecherò nemmeno mezzo minuto nel tentativo di convincerti.
Peraltro (non da parte tua eh) c'è un tasso di curiosità assurdo circa questo problema di mia moglie, sarà la decima volta che qualcuno velatamente mi chiede di spiegare cos'ha. Ma ho già detto che non mi va di parlarne, almeno qui "in pubblico", con gente che ti attacca ogni due minuti e per questi altri motivi: 
- essendo una cosa molto specifica, ci renderebbe immediatamente riconoscibili come coppia
- il problema è fisico ma ha avuto su di lei un grosso impatto psicologico. Risultato: rapporti sporadicissimi e comunque sofferti e mai felici

Lei è serena nella sua nuova condizione (chiariamo almeno questo: non è "malata", in sedia a rotelle o "costretta a vita in un letto") e mi ha chiesto di adeguarmi al nuovo standard. 
Ci ho provato quasi quattro anni. Giuro. Ho fatto anche dei corsi di yoga haha. Ma la pace interiore non l'ho raggiunta.
Quindi mi sono iscritto in palestra perché credevo aiutasse stancarmi: è stato quasi peggio perché adesso sono fin troppo in forma.

Spero mi crederai almeno in questo: ho vagliato tutte le alternative scartando subito quelle che avrebbero gettato la mia vita in uno squallore senza fine. 
Quindi ho avuto una storia, con una donna bellissima e intelligente ma anaffettiva e fin troppo abituata a questo genere di cose. E da "pollo" mi sono persino stupito che il "mondo degli amanti" si riduca soltanto di fatto ad uno sfruttamento. 
Poi ho aperto questo thread.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Banshee, sei libera di credere quello che ti pare. Credo di non mancare di onestà, ma alla fin fine ognuno crede quello che vuole e vede nel mondo quello che ci vuole trovare. Quindi non sprecherò nemmeno mezzo minuto nel tentativo di convincerti.
> Peraltro (non da parte tua eh) c'è un tasso di curiosità assurdo circa questo problema di mia moglie, sarà la decima volta che qualcuno *velatamente *mi chiede di spiegare cos'ha. Ma ho già detto che non mi va di parlarne, almeno qui "in pubblico", con gente che ti attacca ogni due minuti e per questi altri motivi:
> - essendo una cosa molto specifica, ci renderebbe immediatamente riconoscibili come coppia
> - il problema è fisico ma ha avuto su di lei un grosso impatto psicologico. Risultato: rapporti sporadicissimi e comunque sofferti e mai felici
> ...


1 non velatamente ma direttamente
2 se ha un problema non penso proprio sia serena in una condizione di vita che non è per scelta ma imposta anche solo da una condizione psicologica.
diciamo che a te sta bene raccontarla così e sentirti autorizzato a guardare altrove


----------



## peracotta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> 1 non velatamente ma direttamente
> 2 se ha un problema non penso proprio sia serena in una condizione di vita che non è per scelta ma imposta anche solo da una condizione psicologica.
> diciamo che a te sta bene raccontarla così e sentirti autorizzato a guardare altrove


Libera di credere quello che ti pare.
Ma è assodato che esistano persone che vivono tranquillamente anche senza sesso.
Ecco, io non faccio parte di quelle.


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Banshee, sei libera di credere quello che ti pare. Credo di non mancare di onestà, ma alla fin fine ognuno crede quello che vuole e vede nel mondo quello che ci vuole trovare. Quindi non sprecherò nemmeno mezzo minuto nel tentativo di convincerti.
> Peraltro (non da parte tua eh) c'è un tasso di curiosità assurdo circa questo problema di mia moglie, sarà la decima volta che qualcuno velatamente mi chiede di spiegare cos'ha. Ma ho già detto che non mi va di parlarne, almeno qui "in pubblico", con gente che ti attacca ogni due minuti e per questi altri motivi:
> - essendo una cosa molto specifica, ci renderebbe immediatamente riconoscibili come coppia
> - il problema è fisico ma ha avuto su di lei un grosso impatto psicologico. Risultato: rapporti sporadicissimi e comunque sofferti e mai felici
> ...


non volevo dire che manchi di onestà, ho parlato dei viscidi e dei maniaci che s'accollano (trad. per i non romani, si appiccicano) facendo i finti disinteressati proprio per dire che tu, a differenza delle casistiche da me delineate, hai aperto un 3d onesto.

e ti è stato anche detto, sia da me che da altri mi pare 

hai ragione che non devi convincere me, per carità. ti ho espresso un mio dubbio perchè...mettiti nei panni di una donna.

sai noi donne quante e quante volte sentiamo questa storia? io sono stata single un anno, e in un anno non si sa quanti uomini con fidanzamento/matrimonio in bianco ho incontrato. a me non importava nulla, sono stata sola e ho evitato di uscire con chiunque per mai condizione personale al momento, ma è stato interessante ascoltare le varie.

ci aprii un 3d, all'epoca: il meraviglioso mondo dei single.

ne ho sentite di ogni: 
- "stiamo insieme da quando avevamo 19 anni, ne abbiamo 30, la passione è finita, non scopiamo più, lei mi rifiuta MA non possiamo lasciarci perchè abbiamo comprato casa e il mutuo e mi madre etc"

- "da quando ci siamo sposati ed è arrivata nostra figlia non facciamo più sesso, è un anno che mi rifiuta, che devo fare, io ho 38 anni e devo rinunciare al sesso per sempre, lei lo sa ma non le importa niente, ormai ha ottenuto quello che voleva"

- "lei ha problemi di salute e non riesce più a fare sesso.. a lei va bene così e sa che per me no, quindi ecco diciamo che non ho problemi a frequentare altre donne mia moglie lo sa"

- " il cuore a una il cazzo a tutte" (ah no questo era onesto almeno )

io non ho nulla contro di te e mi spiace - se la tua storia è vera - di aver fatto una gaffe magari, però ecco, si dice "al lupo, al lupo" proprio per questo...


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Libera di credere quello che ti pare.
> Ma è assodato che esistano persone che vivono tranquillamente anche senza sesso.
> Ecco, io non faccio parte di quelle.


ma infatti nessuno ti obbliga; evita però premesse che non ti manlevano


----------



## peracotta (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti ho espresso un mio dubbio perchè...mettiti nei panni di una donna.
> 
> sai noi donne quante e quante volte sentiamo questa storia? io sono stata single un anno, e in un anno non si sa quanti uomini con fidanzamento/matrimonio in bianco ho incontrato. a me non importava nulla, sono stata sola e ho evitato di uscire con chiunque per mai condizione personale


Ma, veramente, io ho sentito questa storia un milione di volte anche da donne. La mia collega in primis.
Quindi non è questione di maschi/femmine ma una condizione che probabilmente è più frequente di quanto si pensi.


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ma, veramente, io ho sentito questa storia un milione di volte anche da donne. La mia collega in primis.
> Quindi non è questione di maschi/femmine ma una condizione che probabilmente è più frequente di quanto si pensi.


non lo metto in dubbio.. ma io sono donna e vengo "corteggiata" dagli uomini  quindi quelle esperienze dirette ho.

e sinceramente conosco tante donne che ammettono di essersi invaghite magari di un altro, diverso dal marito, oppure che desiderano altri uomini senza dover "dare la colpa" (passami questa espressione anche se inesatta, non ne trovo un'altra giusta) al partner.

invece i ragazzi e gli uomini impegnati (ovviamente i single no :rotfl che mi si sono avvicinati quando ero single erano tutti accompagnati da arpie, donne che in confronto Medea era un minipony. Tutte insensibili, cattive, egoiste, che non gliela davano più, che li rifiutavano e li lasciavano naufragare soli e abbandonati negli abissi del desiderio non corrisposto.
per questo io sono un filino prevenuta...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ma, veramente, io ho sentito questa storia un milione di volte anche da donne. La mia collega in primis.
> Quindi non è questione di maschi/femmine ma una condizione che probabilmente è più frequente di quanto si pensi.


Concordo. L'uomo spesso usa il non fare sesso con la moglie, la donna spesso che il marito non la capisce. Credo che oramai siano frasi consolidate che hanno genere diverso ma stesso significato.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ma, veramente, io ho sentito questa storia un milione di volte anche da donne. La mia collega in primis.
> Quindi non è questione di maschi/femmine ma una condizione che probabilmente è più frequente di quanto si pensi.


In realtà, se proprio vogliamo dirlo, non è affatto raro che una coppia non faccia più sesso.
L'amante (sigh) di mia moglie le disse che non scopava da due anni con la sua compagna.
Che erano separati in casa.
La cosa si rivelò vera, difatti lui si separò da lei per rimanere single.
Io non faccio sesso con mia moglie da parecchi mesi.
Lei non vuole. 
Ovviamente la cosa mi pesa e non poco.
Se dovessi trovare un'amante raccontando quello che è successo veramente non verrei creduto.
Tanti uomini hanno utilizzato questa storia per dissipare i dubbi delle donne con cui volevano avere rapporti che anche chi è sincero non viene più creduto.
Una persona che apertamente dichiara di cercare sesso viene altrettanto mal vista, sia dagli uomini che dalle donne.
Gli uomini tendono a trattarla come fosse una zoccola (ma spesso se ne approfittano) quindi con scarsa sensibilità e parecchio egoismo oppure ne hanno paura, le donne pretendono (giustamente o no non sta a me dirlo) di non essere trattate da svuotapalle.
Manca un po' a tutti la capacità ma soprattutto l'abitudine di manifestare il proprio pensiero, le proprie esigenze, i propri desideri apertamente,  senza dover passare necessariamente per tutte le sovrastrutture che abbiamo appreso nella nostra vita.
Tu sei stato molto sincero e aperto, ma secondo me nella tua diversità dalle abitudini comuni, sei risultato poco credibile.
Insomma, non sembri vero. Quindi non riesci a generare attrazione ma sospetto e diffidenza.
Questo credo di aver colto.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà, se proprio vogliamo dirlo, non è affatto raro che una coppia non faccia più sesso.
> L'amante (sigh) di mia moglie le disse che non scopava da due anni con la sua compagna.
> Che erano separati in casa.
> La cosa si rivelò vera, difatti lui si separò da lei per rimanere single.
> ...


che cosa intendi per sovrastrutture...forse rispetto per l'intelligenza altrui?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà, se proprio vogliamo dirlo, non è affatto raro che una coppia non faccia più sesso.
> L'amante (sigh) di mia moglie le disse che non scopava da due anni con la sua compagna.
> Che erano separati in casa.
> La cosa si rivelò vera, difatti lui si separò da lei per rimanere single.
> ...


Quoto. Era meglio se pescavi a strascico senza premesse ... parlare di alcune cose e non voler approfondire il discorso equivale a non volerne parlare ... al posto tuo avrei omesso.

Quindi addominali in vista (del cazzo per Nicka e Oro) e ... cerco amante (o pecora, per far contento Oscuro).

La cosa non avrebbe scandalizzato nessuno su un forum di tradimenti.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Lavoro a Milano, sono intorno alla quarantina nonostante sembri molto  più giovane. Sono sposato e voglio bene a mia moglie, ma la passione non  fa più parte della nostra vita e stiamo insieme praticamente solo per  via di nostro figlio piccolo, che non voglio cresca con i genitori  separati. Infatti, per un problema fisico di lei (di cui non credo sia  il caso di parlare), non abbiamo quasi avuto rapporti sessuali negli  ultimi quattro anni.
> 
> ..



credo che al di là di tutti i discorsi il punto centrale sia il vostro rapporto e la convinzione che sia meglio per il bambino non avere due genitori separati ma lontani tra loro .
"voglio bene a mia moglie"...ma siamo sicuri che anche lei con un altro non si sentirebbe "più viva?" 
prima di passare ad una serena vita da single all'interno di un matrimonio occorrerebbe dare una chanche vera di approfondimento ma convengo che sia meno comodo


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cosa intendi per sovrastrutture...forse rispetto per l'intelligenza altrui?


No.
Tutta le serie di riti che si debbono compiere in ogni approccio, malgrado si sappia e si desideri fin dall'inizio entrambi la stessa cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà, se proprio vogliamo dirlo, non è affatto raro che una coppia non faccia più sesso.
> L'amante (sigh) di mia moglie le disse che non scopava da due anni con la sua compagna.
> Che erano separati in casa.
> La cosa si rivelò vera, difatti lui si separò da lei per rimanere single.
> ...



Danny non è propriamente così. Credo. Gli é più in effetti che quando uno ti dice durante la presentazione che non fa sesso da eoni ed il suo scultoreo corpo imperlato di sudore c'ha tanto testosterone dentro che quando cammina per strada pure i chiuaua ululano come zanna bianca, un idillio si para nitido alla donna:

DONNE É ARRIVATO L'ARROTINO, DONNE SE IL COLTELLO DI VOSTRO MARITO NON TAGLIA PIÙ COME UNA VOLTA L'ARROTINO HA LA SOLUZIONE AI VOSTRI PROBLEMI...

Ora, gli é pur vero che bisogna salvaguardare le tradizioni e i mestieri ma secondo me sul brand ci si può ancora lavorare.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Tutta le serie di riti che si debbono compiere in ogni approccio, malgrado si sappia e si desideri fin dall'inizio entrambi la stessa cosa.


ma senti,
tizio non ha rapporti con la moglie e per questo motivo si sente "fragile" alle distrazioni...ci sta.
ma non funziona che a tavolino si stabilisca che sia lecito e normale avere un'amante tenera e appassionata.
prima cerca di capire che cosa si possa fare per il tuo matrimonio...nessuno ti ha obbligato a legarti a vita


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Grande Danny ... ho capito pompa e vera ... e mi sembra un accostamento azzeccato, anche per Nicka credo.


Non so, cosa intendi?
Era un commento ironico a un altrettanto post ironico. Apprezzo molto Nicka per la sua vena umoristica che mostra anche quando dice cose serie.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny non è propriamente così. Credo. Gli é più in effetti che quando uno ti dice durante la presentazione che non fa sesso da eoni ed il suo scultoreo corpo imperlato di sudore c'ha tanto testosterone dentro che quando cammina per strada pure i chiuaua ululano come zanna bianca, un idillio si para nitido alla donna:
> 
> DONNE É ARRIVATO L'ARROTINO, DONNE SE IL COLTELLO DI VOSTRO MARITO NON TAGLIA PIÙ COME UNA VOLTA L'ARROTINO HA LA SOLUZIONE AI VOSTRI PROBLEMI...
> 
> Ora, gli é pur vero che bisogna salvaguardare le tradizioni e i mestieri ma secondo me sul brand ci si può ancora lavorare.


Ma infatti è un personaggio il suo poco credibile proprio per quello che dici.
Poi mi son perso un po' di pagine (avete scritto tanto), ma l'idea di scarsa coerenza mi è sovvenuta fin dall'inizio e l'ho scritto.
Per cui... vero o non vero, sincero o no... rimane comunque questo thead un esperimento interessante per definire il linguaggio dell'approccio.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non so, cosa intendi?
> Era un commento ironico a un altrettanto post ironico. Apprezzo molto Nicka per la sua vena umoristica che mostra anche quando dice cose serie.


Come il mio, nulla più.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Come il mio, nulla più.


:up:


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma senti,
> tizio non ha rapporti con la moglie e per questo motivo si sente "fragile" alle distrazioni...ci sta.
> ma *non funziona* che a tavolino si stabilisca che sia lecito e normale avere un'amante tenera e appassionata.
> prima cerca di capire che cosa si possa fare per il tuo matrimonio...nessuno ti ha obbligato a legarti a vita


Sì, non funziona.
Perché secondo te, matrimonio a parte (su quello che hai scritto siamo d'accordo)?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti è un personaggio il suo poco credibile proprio per quello che dici.
> Poi mi son perso un po' di pagine (avete scritto tanto), ma l'idea di scarsa coerenza mi è sovvenuta fin dall'inizio e l'ho scritto.
> Per cui... vero o non vero, sincero o no... rimane comunque questo thead un esperimento interessante per definire il linguaggio dell'approccio.



Io ci ho provato Danny ma non mi ascolta. Sii tu il suo Virgilio e conducilo per mano tra la perduta gente... Sento che in te c'è ancora entusiasmo. In me, ormai, vi è solo rassegnazione. Sii Pigmalione. Che la forza sia con te.


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sai noi donne quante e quante volte sentiamo questa storia? io sono stata single un anno, e in un anno non si sa quanti uomini con fidanzamento/matrimonio in bianco ho incontrato. a me non importava nulla, sono stata sola e ho evitato di uscire con chiunque per mai condizione personale al momento, ma è stato interessante ascoltare le varie.


Ma io ringrazio quell'entità che esiste o forse no per non esser mai stata presa per il culo in modo simile.
Solo a me hanno sempre detto "oh, io trombo con lei, va tutto bene, ma cara Nicka mi andrebbe di chiavarmi pure te!"?
Mi sento quasi un'eletta...
A me uno che mi fosse venuto a dire "oddddddioooooooo, non me la dà per X motivi, buttiamoci dietro quel cespuglio che c'ho l'ormone fuori di testa" mi avrebbe a dir poco messa in allarme.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io ringrazio quell'entità che esiste o forse no per non esser mai stata presa per il culo in modo simile.
> Solo a me hanno sempre detto "oh, io trombo con lei, va tutto bene, ma cara Nicka mi andrebbe di chiavarmi pure te!"?
> Mi sento quasi un'eletta...
> A me uno che mi fosse venuto a dire "oddddddioooooooo, non me la dà per X motivi, buttiamoci dietro quel cespuglio che c'ho l'ormone fuori di testa" mi avrebbe a dir poco messa in allarme.


Lucky Nicka Great Nicka


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io ringrazio quell'entità che esiste o forse no per non esser mai stata presa per il culo in modo simile.
> Solo a me hanno sempre detto "oh, io trombo con lei, va tutto bene, ma cara Nicka mi andrebbe di chiavarmi pure te!"?
> Mi sento quasi un'eletta...
> A me uno che mi fosse venuto a dire "oddddddioooooooo, non me la dà per X motivi, buttiamoci dietro quel cespuglio che c'ho l'ormone fuori di testa" mi avrebbe a dir poco messa in allarme.


idem..tu mi conosci  sai quanto posso essere antipatica e sprezzante se voglio :rotfl: immagina il tipo di risposte che ho potuto dare dopo aver ascoltato certi racconti pregni di Medee, Arpie, Parche, ricchi premi e cotillon!

ho incontrato persone single oneste, quello sì. per il resto...uno che fa i discorsi come è capitato a te, no.


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> *idem..tu mi conosci  sai quanto posso essere antipatica e sprezzante se voglio :rotfl: *immagina il tipo di risposte che ho potuto dare dopo aver ascoltato certi racconti pregni di Medee, Arpie, Parche, ricchi premi e cotillon!
> 
> ho incontrato persone single oneste, quello sì. per il resto...uno che fa i discorsi come è capitato a te, no.


Immagino!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (20 Gennaio 2016)

Scusate io però non comprendo
Ok non avrà fatto una delle migliori presentazioni ok la foto dell'addominalazzo poteva risparmiarsela e bla bla bla 
Ma a me pare sia stato onesto e poi, anche se io X prima ho chiesto curiosa, non è tenuto a dirci per filo e per  segno i problemi di sua moglie
Siamo su un sito chiamato tradimento e non consolaitraditi.com o moralizziamo.it ma che cavolo ...c'è di tutto qui come dice oroblu
Traditori traditi futuri traditori futuri traditi ecc ecc
Lui è approdato  qui con idee chiare ha chiesto e stiamo lì a tritare le palle ...a questo punto che rispondessero le dirette interessate ad avere una storia e amen
Appurato che no non può recuperare e che ha i motivi suoi ma che è sto tribunale ?


Ci ha detto il perché non scopa a casa e che desidererebbe qualcosa in più da un 'eventuale nuova amante e se questo sia fattibile questo il nodo centrale 
Inutile far partire i pipponi e le morali io penso 

Poi io capisco che per un tradito consigliare come trovare amante sia inaccettabile e doloroso e che si riaprano vecchie ferite ma anche questo qui c'è 

Comunque come sempre la fa da padrona il sesso può esserci tutto il bene del mondo ma senza sesso dopo un po va tutto gambe all'aria

Comunque pera cotta si si può avere un rapporto con amante fatto di sesso e complicità e affetto solo che poi si fa fatica a relegarlo a rapporto extra temo perché uno dei due poi vorrebbe di più (esperienza mia )

Saluti


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Immagino!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda l'unico onesto è il mio MI TI CO collega "il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte ".. 

che però, ovviamente.... rimorchia di meno. 

perchè l'onestà, in fin dei conti, paga?


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il falco pellegrino è un re dei cieli.
> Quando le sue ali si spiegano, quando lui allarga i suoi artigli, quando lancia nell'aria il suo grido qualunque creatura riconosce in lui non solo un predatore, ma l'esecutore di una legge.
> Quando volteggia in circolo su una vallata, quando segue il corso di un fiume e la sua ombra si allarga sull'acqua è impossibile non ammirarlo, non voler essere per un attimo al suo posto, non desiderare di poter vedere con la sua vista acuta, non aspirare di poter dominare come lui le vette più alte.
> Mentre sorvola prati e boschi tante piccole prede continuano a mangiare tranquillamente ignare del pericolo che le sovrasta. Ma il falco passa oltre.
> ...


 Bella la metafora, notevole il racconto.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda l'unico onesto è il mio MI TI CO collega "il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte "..
> 
> che però, ovviamente.... rimorchia di meno.
> 
> *perchè l'onestà, in fin dei conti, paga*?


Questa domanda merita...


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda l'unico onesto è il mio MI TI CO collega "il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte "..
> 
> che però, ovviamente.... rimorchia di meno.
> 
> perchè l'onestà, in fin dei conti, paga?


L'onestà paga con poche persone. E' per quello che la gente si inventa le stronzate, perchè sa che è l'unico modo per rimorchiare...poi vai a vedere chi rimorchia e capisci...
Ma vabbè...è un altro discorso.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate io però non comprendo
> Ok non avrà fatto una delle migliori presentazioni ok la foto dell'addominalazzo poteva risparmiarsela e bla bla bla
> Ma a me pare sia stato onesto e poi, anche se io X prima ho chiesto curiosa, non è tenuto a dirci per filo e per  segno i problemi di sua moglie
> Siamo su un sito chiamato tradimento e non consolaitraditi.com o moralizziamo.it ma che cavolo ...c'è di tutto qui come dice oroblu
> ...


Però anche tu Carola ... siamo o non siamo nell'era dell'elettronica?  Avrebbe potuto dotarsi di un lettore ottico e predisporre una scheda precompilata  molto semplice 

VUOI SCOPARE?            SI           NO


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questa domanda merita...





Nicka ha detto:


> L'onestà paga con poche persone. E' per quello che la gente si inventa le stronzate, perchè sa che è l'unico modo per rimorchiare...poi vai a vedere chi rimorchia e capisci...
> Ma vabbè...è un altro discorso.


esattamente.

io scrissi il 3d "il meraviglioso mondo dei single" proprio per questo motivo.

impegnata e quindi fuori da qualsiasi approccio per anni, ritorno single e mi riaffaccio nel mondo del "rimorchio".. e mi trovo questo...
forse l'avrò visto strano perchè l'ultima volta che ero stata sola avevo 21 anni  quindi i rapporti e i metodi d'approccio erano diversi... 

a me la presa per il culo fa rabbia. mi fa rabbia sia il racconto dello strazio inenarrabile del presunto matrimonio in bianco, quando irreale ovviamente, e proprio perchè viene fatto ad un'estranea così, di punto in bianco per tattica, così come mi fanno rabbia i viscidi che lavorano sotto sotto per "fartici cascare", come se io donna fossi deficiente e mi devi "irretire" con mille mila stupidaggini...


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> guarda l'unico onesto è il mio MI TI CO collega "il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte "..
> 
> che però, ovviamente.... rimorchia di meno.
> 
> perchè l'onestà, in fin dei conti, paga?


L'onestà è un modo di essere,sei come sei....paga o non paga.,..non è quella la questione.
Mi paga?io cerco di essere sincero e onesto....mi son preso bei kili di merda....son passato per stronzo...quando magari eran altre persone a doverci passare... son stato muto...io so stronzo e gli altri so buoni....solo che io so quanto non sono poi così buoni....ma alla fine mi paga perchè COMUNQUE STO BENE CON ME STESSO.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Libera di credere quello che ti pare.
> *Ma è assodato che esistano persone che vivono tranquillamente anche senza sesso.
> Ecco, io non faccio parte di quelle*.


quoto
Quello che ti contesto io, oddio contesto mi sembra eccessivo, è la ricerca. 
Non so come spiegartelo diversamente da come te l'ho spiegato fino ad ora
Non credo di averti preso in giro e se l'ho fatto me ne scuso
Semplicemente essendo messa esattamente come te a casa non riesco a capire la ricerca e quindi fatico ad entrare nel tuo modo di pensare


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà, se proprio vogliamo dirlo, non è affatto raro che una coppia non faccia più sesso.
> L'amante (sigh) di mia moglie le disse che non scopava da due anni con la sua compagna.
> Che erano separati in casa.
> La cosa si rivelò vera, difatti lui si separò da lei per rimanere single.
> ...


Danny,
dichiarare che con la propria moglie/compagna non si fa più sesso non è - a parer mio - la migliore delle scuse per portarsi un'altra a letto. 
Credo funzioni di più il 'lei mi cerca, io non più'.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Banshee, sei libera di credere quello che ti pare. Credo di non mancare di onestà, ma alla fin fine ognuno crede quello che vuole e vede nel mondo quello che ci vuole trovare. Quindi non sprecherò nemmeno mezzo minuto nel tentativo di convincerti.
> Peraltro (non da parte tua eh) c'è un tasso di curiosità assurdo circa questo problema di mia moglie, sarà la decima volta che qualcuno velatamente mi chiede di spiegare cos'ha. Ma ho già detto che non mi va di parlarne, almeno qui "in pubblico", con gente che ti attacca ogni due minuti e per questi altri motivi:
> - essendo una cosa molto specifica, ci renderebbe immediatamente riconoscibili come coppia
> - il problema è fisico ma ha avuto su di lei un grosso impatto psicologico. Risultato: rapporti sporadicissimi e comunque sofferti e mai felici
> ...


mettiamola così.   con noi ti sei presentato per quello che sei e per quello che vuoi e cerchi e va benissimo.

dici che tua moglie è serena senza sesso e anche questo è possibile.   ti ha chiesto di adeguarti.  e ok.

ma

o tua moglie è la più grande egoista del mondo, o tu non hai avuto la stessa onestà intellettuale con lei che hai avuto nel presentarti a noi.

oppure manca un pezzo.   se tua moglie ti conosce, dovrebbe immaginare che la rinuncia al sesso ti avrebbe mandato in crisi.      dando per scontato che trattasi di donna almeno mediamente intelligente, non può non prevedere che nel medio termine ti sarebbe scoppiato l'ormone.

quindi la domanda è:

quando lei ti ha proposto di adeguarti, tu le hai risposto "ok, mi adeguo, ma quando non ce la farò più, sappi che cercherò altrove quello che tu non vuoi/puoi più darmi.  farò in modo di stare attento e di non crearmi o crearci dei casini, ma io di seghe non morirò"

sì o no?   perchè se sì allora sei quasi encomiabile.  se no, magari sarebbe il caso di ridefinrie con tua moglie i termini dell'accordo.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mettiamola così.   con noi ti sei presentato per quello che sei e per quello che vuoi e cerchi e va benissimo.
> 
> dici che tua moglie è serena senza sesso e anche questo è possibile.   ti ha chiesto di adeguarti.  e ok.
> 
> ...


Quotissimo.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mettiamola così.   con noi ti sei presentato per quello che sei e per quello che vuoi e cerchi e va benissimo.
> 
> dici che tua moglie è serena senza sesso e anche questo è possibile.   ti ha chiesto di adeguarti.  e ok.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Non so se l ' onestà paga ; se è spontanea non richiede riscontro obbligatorio


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate io però non comprendo
> Ok non avrà fatto una delle migliori presentazioni ok la foto dell'addominalazzo poteva risparmiarsela e bla bla bla
> Ma a me pare sia stato onesto e poi, anche se io X prima ho chiesto curiosa, non è tenuto a dirci per filo e per  segno i problemi di sua moglie
> *Siamo su un sito chiamato tradimento e non consolaitraditi.com o moralizziamo.it ma che cavolo ...c'è di tutto qui come dice oroblu
> ...


Il neretto:
Carola, siccome appunto ci sono voci diversissime nel forum, è lecito anche che ci siano persone che non la pensano come pera, oppure che hanno dei sospetti, oppure perfino che tendono a giiudicare, vorrei farti notare che non è un problema, trovo sia un problema maggiore, al contrario, chi relega le altrui opinioni dentro la categoria "moralismi", innanzi tutto perchè è già questo un discorso moralistico, secondariamente perchè se uno viene qua automaticamente si espone e deve essere consapevole di cio.
Sul rosso,
 mi sembra che in effetti sia questo il nucleo del problema e la domanda che lui fa.
Però quelle che mi faccio io sono:
- Che matrimonio è quello in cui due persone stanno insieme solo apparentemente (perchè se pera trova altrove sesso e anche altro al di fuori, basta davvero solo l'affetto per il figlio per tenere insieme il tutto?)
- La moglie di pera, davvero vive questa nuova situazione senza porsi delle domande su di lui? Sembra la moglie ideale, nel senso una che non vede, non capisce, non sente, non si fa problemi.
-E' così facile mettere insieme una relazione affettiva ad una sessuale senza che ci siano dei risvolti? Conosco persone che sono rimaste tritate da cose simili.
-Pretendere altro oltre al sesso, non è un po' come avere in certi casi un "matrimonio segreto" e part time con altri?
-Si puo riuscire a vivere un matrimonio bianco senza problemi? In che modo?
-Ma soprattutto, c' è vita nell' universo?.


Non è che pera si sia posto nel modo migliore, comunque. Quello che secondo me ha colpito alcune persone è l' estrema "leggerezza" diciamo così, (non mi viene altro modo) con cui affronta una problematica che altri invece vivono e hanno vissuto in maniera drammatica.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ci ho provato Danny ma non mi ascolta. Sii tu il suo Virgilio e conducilo per mano tra la perduta gente... Sento che in te c'è ancora entusiasmo. In me, ormai, vi è solo rassegnazione. Sii Pigmalione. Che la forza sia con te.


Sarei un pessimo Virgilio...
potrei tentare... ma in fin dei conti anche Dante si è dovuta fare parecchio gravoso trekking attraverso lande insidiose ed erte scoscese prima di giungere alla sua amata Beatrice.
E tanto ha dovuto apprendere, e a tanto ha dovuto assistere, perché colmo di ciò che avea imparato potesse soddisfare le celesti aspettative della donna che bramava.
Niente si ottiene senza fatica, e il sudore che gemma stilli sulla pelle è la prova dell'amore che trascende le umani debolezze.
(ovviamente escluderei dal computo una serie di categorie poste da Dante nei gironi infernali, per i quali se la terrena vita riserva condizioni più agevoli, l'amaro calice spetterà loro dopo l'abbandono delle spoglie mortali).
Ma anche il nostro Renzo, l'impavido innamorato della fulgida Lucia, affronta per lei peripezie e conflitti che mai dir avrebbe potuto pria, il tutto mentre la virtuosa Lucia tiene fede al suo impegno d'amore resistendo alle profferte di Don Rodrigo.
Che testimoni dell'epoca valutano comunque come un uomo discretamente affascinante, dall'aspetto fisico più che attraente, dal carattere gioviale, e dalla posizione sociale di indubbio interesse.
Ma l'amore supera ogni barriera, ogni altra vanità.
E l'amore per l'amore è ciò che muove il cuore.


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il neretto:
> Carola, siccome appunto ci sono voci diversissime nel forum, è lecito anche che ci siano persone che non la pensano come pera, oppure che hanno dei sospetti, oppure perfino che tendono a giiudicare, vorrei farti notare che non è un problema, trovo sia un problema maggiore, al contrario, chi relega le altrui opinioni dentro la categoria "moralismi", innanzi tutto perchè è già questo un discorso moralistico, secondariamente perchè se uno viene qua automaticamente si espone e deve essere consapevole di cio.
> Sul rosso,
> mi sembra che in effetti sia questo il nucleo del problema e la domanda che lui fa.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mettiamola così.   con noi ti sei presentato per quello che sei e per quello che vuoi e cerchi e va benissimo.
> 
> dici che tua moglie è serena senza sesso e anche questo è possibile.   ti ha chiesto di adeguarti.  e ok.
> 
> ...


:up: GIUSTO


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Quello che secondo me ha colpito alcune persone è l' estrema "leggerezza" diciamo così, (non mi viene altro modo) con cui affronta una problematica che altri invece vivono e hanno vissuto in maniera drammatica.



Esattamente.
Alla sua presentazione è mancato il contrappunto del dolore che ognuno di noi, in situazioni paragonabili, ha dovuto affrontare faticosamente.
il suo approccio "ingegneristico" al problema lo ha alienato dalla comprensione di tanti, forse di tutti.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> esattamente.
> 
> io scrissi il 3d "il meraviglioso mondo dei single" proprio per questo motivo.
> 
> ...


Posto che trovo deprimente dover raccontare balle per portarsi a letto la donna di turno, secondo te (e anche secondo altri), per quale motivo l'uomo ritiene che la donna sia più disponibile sapendo che l'uomo che incontra non ha più rapporti con la moglie?
Non basta far capire che piace la persona, che si è attirati da lei, senza dover tirare in ballo persone che non dovrebbero in alcun modo essere coinvolte?
Perché se la scusa è usata, e non fatico a pensare che in molti casi possa trovare pure credibilità, sicuramente qualche effetto lo ha.


----------



## Carola (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questa domanda merita...


No non paga secondo me purtroppo in generale 

Comunque la distinzione mi fa ridere ma può avere un suo perché forse


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> No non paga secondo me purtroppo in generale
> 
> Comunque la distinzione mi fa ridere ma può avere un suo perché forse


Il problema allora, forse, sta nel saper raccontare bene quello che una donna vuol sentirsi dire?
Più che nell'essere onesti o disonesti?
O c'è altro?


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Posto che trovo deprimente dover raccontare balle per portarsi a letto la donna di turno, secondo te (e anche secondo altri), per quale motivo l'uomo ritiene che la donna sia più disponibile sapendo che l'uomo che incontra non ha più rapporti con la moglie?
> Non basta far capire che piace la persona, che si è attirati da lei, senza dover tirare in ballo persone che non dovrebbero in alcun modo essere coinvolte?
> Perché se la scusa è usata, e non fatico a pensare che in molti casi possa trovare pure credibilità, sicuramente qualche effetto lo ha.


perché a tante persone piace. o ne hanno bisogno.

perché se l'altro ti dice "mi piaci, ti trovo attraente e mi piacerebbe fare sesso con te anche se sono impegnat* " ci si sente (forse) depauperat* di qualche cosa..

io personalmente detesto essere presa in giro, è una cosa che mi manda in bestia..detesto sentirmi "raggirata".. ma è una cosa mia, che dipende anche dal mio vissuto e da ciò che ho raccontato di me. 
quindi scatto sulla difensiva subito.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perché a tante persone piace. o ne hanno bisogno.
> 
> perché se l'altro ti dice "mi piaci, ti trovo attraente e mi piacerebbe fare sesso con te anche se sono impegnat* " ci si sente (forse) depauperat* di qualche cosa..
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

aggiungo: il mio famigerrimo collega del "il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte" è definito dalle donne "porco, maiale, schifoso, menefreghista, egoista etc etc".

ma non fa nè più nè meno ciò che fanno tanti, tantissimi altri. ovvero provarci contemporaneamente con qualsiasi forma vivente abbia tre dimensioni e respiri.

però. (e parlo sempre per mia esperienza) se tizio x ci prova facendo l'innamorato, parlando dei massimi sistemi, andando a raccontare tutti i problemi personali possibili immaginabili, con fiori, cioccolatini, bigliettini, e chi più ne ha più ne metta è visto meglio.


----------



## Carola (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il neretto:
> Carola, siccome appunto ci sono voci diversissime nel forum, è lecito anche che ci siano persone che non la pensano come pera, oppure che hanno dei sospetti, oppure perfino che tendono a giiudicare, vorrei farti notare che non è un problema, trovo sia un problema maggiore, al contrario, chi relega le altrui opinioni dentro la categoria "moralismi", innanzi tutto perchè è già questo un discorso moralistico, secondariamente perchè se uno viene qua automaticamente si espone e deve essere consapevole di cio.
> Sul rosso,
> mi sembra che in effetti sia questo il nucleo del problema e la domanda che lui fa.
> ...


Ho capito che uno legge e si fa delle domande ma mi viene da dire anche se umano con che diritto ??
forse non mi spiego
Se fosse venuto qui a domandare se sia corretto un matrimonio del genere se avesse dato dimostrazione di una preoccupazione per la moglie ma così non è o almeno non è il nucleo del suo post
Allora dico atteniamoci a quello che chiede 
Invece qui si sviscera anche laddove non venga espressamente richiesto dal "titolare " del post

Probabilmente o è davvero leggero o qui mostra una parte di se che è anche leggerezza ma è solo una delle sue sfaccettature ma non siamo
Mica un tribunale o degli psicologi 

Uff a me da un po fastidio qnd avverto una certa acidità ecco ma non solo nei forum in generale nella vita 

Poi io non sono pratica  di queste realtà  prima scrivevo su uno di gatti X capire come svezzare un micino abbandonato 
Magari è normale scrivere A e  trovarti poi B CDEFG giudizi morali battute come nella vita di tutti i gg Invece X me finzione che Pongo un quesito ti do La risposta o il mio pensiero senza morali


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> aggiungo: il mio famigerrimo collega del "il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte" è definito dalle donne "porco, maiale, schifoso, menefreghista, egoista etc etc".
> 
> ma non fa nè più nè meno ciò che fanno tanti, tantissimi altri. ovvero provarci contemporaneamente con qualsiasi forma vivente abbia tre dimensioni e respiri.
> 
> però. (e parlo sempre per mia esperienza) se tizio x ci prova facendo l'innamorato, parlando dei massimi sistemi, andando a raccontare tutti i problemi personali possibili immaginabili, con fiori, cioccolatini, bigliettini, e chi più ne ha più ne metta è visto meglio.


L'ipocrisia regna incontrastata. Ma forse non è neanche solo questo.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> aggiungo: il mio famigerrimo collega del "il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte" è definito dalle donne "porco, maiale, schifoso, menefreghista, egoista etc etc".
> 
> ma non fa nè più nè meno ciò che fanno tanti, tantissimi altri. ovvero provarci contemporaneamente con qualsiasi forma vivente abbia tre dimensioni e respiri.
> 
> *però. (e parlo sempre per mia esperienza) se tizio x ci prova facendo l'innamorato, parlando dei massimi sistemi, andando a raccontare tutti i problemi personali possibili immaginabili, con fiori, cioccolatini, bigliettini, e chi più ne ha più ne metta è visto meglio.*


Perché ci si crede, perché appaga un bisogno o per trovare giustificazioni?


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho capito che uno legge e si fa delle domande ma mi viene da dire anche se umano con che diritto ??
> forse non mi spiego
> Se fosse venuto qui a domandare se sia corretto un matrimonio del genere se avesse dato dimostrazione di una preoccupazione per la moglie ma così non è o almeno non è il nucleo del suo post
> Allora dico atteniamoci a quello che chiede
> ...


Non è che l'ho con te, eh, ho quotato il tuo post perchè volevo far notare una cosa, anche chi dice "senza morale" con questa affermazione già dà un giudizio morale perchè "presuppone" sul metodo altrui. E ' intrinseco, non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> L'ipocrisia regna incontrastata. Ma forse non è neanche solo questo.


non lo so.. è come se fosse "più pulito", chi ti sta appresso tutti i giorni con i messaggini o le finte dimostrazioni di interesse, rispetto a chi ti dice: "mi piaci e vorrei fare sesso con te".

il discorso è che io (generico) non posso essere desiderata al 100%, nella mia interezza e non soltanto per l'atto sessuale sempre e da tutti. 

esiste chi ti vuole soltanto per una notte, chi per il sesso e basta anche se continuativo, chi ti vuole frequentare per un periodo ma non ti vuole sposare, chi si innamora, chi ti vuole "per tutta la vita".

invece c'è chi se si sente desiderato solo per una notte si sente deprivato di qualche cosa... e quindi ricerca sempre quelle attenzioni e quelle sicurezze.. e chi ha altro interesse, ti da quello che cerchi per arrivare al suo scopo...


----------



## Carola (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è che l'ho con te, eh, ho quotato il tuo post perchè volevo far notare una cosa, anche chi dice "senza morale" con questa affermazione già dà un giudizio morale perchè "presuppone" sul metodo altrui. E ' intrinseco, non so se mi sono spiegato.


Non ma non mi sono risentita e ho capito cosa vuoi dire


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché ci si crede, perché appaga un bisogno o per trovare giustificazioni?


Perchè appaga e giustifica.


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Perché ci si crede, perché appaga un bisogno o per trovare giustificazioni?


Per questo motivo:

 Perchè alla fine con el donne paga di più in generale.Se ad una che ti piace dici:mi piacerebbe una pecora....non credo la cosa venga presa bene,discorso diverso è dire:mi interessi,con la mia donna non sto bene,mi piaci...e cosa peggiore sti tivoglio bene a cazzo.....e se c'è una cosa che mi deturpa i coglioni sono proprio queste ostentazioni affettive INESISTENTI......!
Sti cazzo di:te voglio bene...ma a chi?ma perchè?ma non sarebbe più bello un:mi fai pecora,scopiamo?o che ne so:mi fai andare il culo in fiamme...vieni a spegnere l'incendio?MA CAZZO NON è MEGLIO?
Ma tanto di cappella a ste donne vere,e di pancia che ti dicono:aò er cazzo tuo mi attira....
Ma tanto di cappella a sti uomini che dicono:de te non me ne frega cazzi...ma a pecora sei sublime....CAZZO CAZZO,IO IO!


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non lo so.. è come se fosse "più pulito", chi ti sta appresso tutti i giorni con i messaggini o le finte dimostrazioni di interesse, rispetto a chi ti dice: "mi piaci e vorrei fare sesso con te".
> 
> il discorso è che io (generico) non posso essere desiderata al 100%, nella mia interezza e non soltanto per l'atto sessuale sempre e da tutti.
> 
> ...



e aggiungo, per completezza: idem dall'altra parte. 

io non ho desiderato come compagno della mia vita e padre dei miei (forse) futuri figli qualsiasi uomo che mi è piaciuto. quindi perchè dovrei pensare che l'altro mi deve amare per forza? non lo penso. 

per questo reputo normale e sano essere onesti, piuttosto che dover cercare sempre un modo per "far cascare" l'altra persona.


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> e aggiungo, per completezza: idem dall'altra parte.
> 
> io non ho desiderato come compagno della mia vita e padre dei miei (forse) futuri figli qualsiasi uomo che mi è piaciuto. quindi perchè dovrei pensare che l'altro mi deve amare per forza? non lo penso.
> 
> per questo reputo normale e sano essere onesti, piuttosto che dover cercare sempre un modo per "far cascare" l'altra persona.


Ma viva le tipe come te....ma davero.
Ci conosciamo....e non ti sei mai inventata un cazzo...e grazie a dio.
Io ti ho detto che saresti  da pecora molto a pecora...tu non mi hai mai detto ti voglio bene...perchè non te ne frega un cazzo....viva dio....ma alla nostra età,ma che cazzo ci dobbiamo nascondere?cosa?
Poi la vita fa il suo corso...ma basta co ste prese per il culo...e dai.:rotfl:


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non lo so.. è come se fosse "più pulito", chi ti sta appresso tutti i giorni con i messaggini o le finte dimostrazioni di interesse, rispetto a chi ti dice: "mi piaci e vorrei fare sesso con te".
> 
> il discorso è che io (generico) non posso essere desiderata al 100%, nella mia interezza e non soltanto per l'atto sessuale sempre e da tutti.
> 
> ...


Un uomo può desiderare di far sesso con tante donne, ma ne amerà se va bene solo poche. 
Forse c'è anche quel desiderio di essere speciali, al di sopra delle altre, una sola tra le tante, nell'essere approcciate in un certo modo, quell'essere speciali che solo l'amore e le attenzioni che si ritengono conseguenti da parte di un altro possono consacrare.
Qualcosa che soddisfa la vanità, mette in pace le insicurezze, genera speranze ed illusioni, fa sognare e immaginare.
L'essere speciali che l'illusione di essere amati regala. 
Perché rinunciarci?
Forse la deprivazione consiste proprio in questo.
In un'esigenza che il solo sesso non può soddisfare.


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un uomo può desiderare di far sesso con tante donne, ma ne amerà se va bene solo poche.
> Forse c'è anche quel d*esiderio di essere speciali, al di sopra delle altre, una sola tra le tante, nell'essere approcciate in un certo modo, quell'essere speciali che solo l'amore e le attenzioni che si ritengono conseguenti da parte di un altro possono consacrare.*
> Qualcosa che soddisfa la vanità, mette in pace le insicurezze, genera speranze ed illusioni, fa sognare e immaginare.
> L'essere speciali che l'illusione di essere amati regala.
> ...



ma perchè desiderarlo con tutti, mi dico io. lo desidero anche io! ma dall'uomo per cui sono coinvolta! non da tutti indistintamente... quindi perchè TUTTI mi dovrebbero riservare quelle attenzioni?

io ragiono così... per cui se l'uomo di cui sono "innamorata" (virgoletto perchè ho qualche problema con i sentimenti io) mi vede come una delle tante e mi tratta da "£botta e via" è un conto, se lo fa/pensa/agisce un perfetto estraneo, perchè il suo scopo è....scopo :rotfl:, giusto...


----------



## Carola (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e aggiungo, per completezza: idem dall'altra parte.
> 
> io non ho desiderato come compagno della mia vita e padre dei miei (forse) futuri figli qualsiasi uomo che mi è piaciuto. quindi perchè dovrei pensare che l'altro mi deve amare per forza? non lo penso.
> 
> per questo reputo normale e sano essere onesti, piuttosto che dover cercare sempre un modo per "far cascare" l'altra persona.


Quotone!


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma viva le tipe come te....ma davero.
> Ci conosciamo....e non ti sei mai inventata un cazzo...e grazie a dio.
> Io ti ho detto che saresti  da pecora molto a pecora...*tu non mi hai mai detto ti voglio bene...perchè non te ne frega un cazzo.*...viva dio....ma alla nostra età,ma che cazzo ci dobbiamo nascondere?cosa?
> Poi la vita fa il suo corso...ma basta co ste prese per il culo...e dai.:rotfl:


grazie, altrettanto... viva quelli come te che sono trasparenti :rotfl: e quoto il "basta" ai ti voglio bene che coprono la voglia di altro...

sul neretto nevvero  l'affetto e la stima li dimostro, non li dico....


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un uomo può desiderare di far sesso con tante donne, ma ne amerà se va bene solo poche.
> Forse c'è anche quel desiderio di essere speciali, al di sopra delle altre, una sola tra le tante, nell'essere approcciate in un certo modo, quell'essere speciali che solo l'amore e le attenzioni che si ritengono conseguenti da parte di un altro possono consacrare.
> Qualcosa che soddisfa la vanità, mette in pace le insicurezze, genera speranze ed illusioni, fa sognare e immaginare.
> L'essere speciali che l'illusione di essere amati regala.
> ...


E io quel genere di illusione la capisco anche, per carità...ci può stare...il desiderio di essere speciale però non si conclude con una serie di esternazioni false. Cioè, dimostrami che sono speciale tutt'al più, delle parole non me ne faccio niente...peccato che tante volte ci si rifugi proprio dietro le parole.
E l'essere speciale, lo dico da donna, non vuol mica dire sentirsi amata, ma desiderata...che è cosa ben diversa.
Cerchiamo di scindere il concetto amore/sesso.


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> grazie, altrettanto... viva quelli come te che sono trasparenti :rotfl: e quoto il "basta" ai ti voglio bene che coprono la voglia di altro...
> 
> sul neretto nevvero  l'affetto e la stima li dimostro, non li dico....


Intendevo:SEI DIRETTA,ci metti la faccia,non ti inventi CAZZATE,non giochi,sei tu e basta.
Ti voglio bene....ti voglio qui....ti voglio li...e poi parcheggiano nel mio culo....che cazzo di bene sarebbe?
Tu invece non esterni...ma il mio culo lo proteggi.....e allora sai che c'è?
che sti cazzi quello che dici...ben venga quello che dimostri....e ho visto come mi guardi il culo...e so che ti piacerebbe baciarmelo.
So bene che non mi hai mai detto sta cosa....ma ti capisco...anche io bacerei il culo ad uno come me.Spero di non averti messo in imbarazzo...!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> E io quel genere di illusione la capisco anche, per carità...ci può stare...il desiderio di essere speciale però non si conclude con una serie di esternazioni false. Cioè, dimostrami che sono speciale tutt'al più, delle parole non me ne faccio niente...peccato che tante volte ci si rifugi proprio dietro le parole.
> E l'essere speciale, lo dico da donna, non vuol mica dire sentirsi amata, ma desiderata...che è cosa ben diversa.
> Cerchiamo di scindere il concetto amore/sesso.


Ecco e questa donna è un'altra.
Ecco questa è una che ti guarda e ti dice STA CAZZO DI VERITà,ti guarda e ti dice:tiratelo fuori e non parlare.....ma viva le donne come voi!


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intendevo:SEI DIRETTA,ci metti la faccia,non ti inventi CAZZATE,non giochi,sei tu e basta.
> Ti voglio bene....ti voglio qui....ti voglio li...e poi parcheggiano nel mio culo....che cazzo di bene sarebbe?
> Tu invece non esterni...ma il mio culo lo proteggi.....e allora sai che c'è?
> che sti cazzi quello che dici...ben venga quello che dimostri....e ho visto come mi guardi il culo...e so che ti piacerebbe baciarmelo.
> So bene che non mi hai mai detto sta cosa....ma ti capisco...anche io bacerei il culo ad uno come me.Spero di non averti messo in imbarazzo...!:rotfl::rotfl:


ti rispondo seria (sull'ultimo pezzo... scemo ): non gioco e non mi invento le cose, è vero.. sono diretta.. proprio perchè detesto essere presa in giro, raggirata e "fuorviata", cerco di non fare mai agli altri ciò che non voglio sia fatto a me


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ti rispondo seria (sull'ultimo pezzo... scemo ): non gioco e non mi invento le cose, è vero.. sono diretta.. proprio perchè detesto essere presa in giro, raggirata e "fuorviata", cerco di non fare mai agli altri ciò che non voglio sia fatto a me


E non solo.Non solo non inventi...ma hai la cazzo di faccia di dire sempre le cose come sono....!IN QUESTO SEI PURE meglio di me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io quel genere di illusione la capisco anche, per carità...ci può stare...il desiderio di essere speciale però non si conclude con una serie di esternazioni false. Cioè, dimostrami che sono speciale tutt'al più, delle parole non me ne faccio niente...peccato che tante volte ci si rifugi proprio dietro le parole.
> E l'essere speciale, lo dico da donna, non vuol mica dire sentirsi amata, ma desiderata...che è cosa ben diversa.
> Cerchiamo di scindere il concetto amore/sesso.



E cosa, ti chiedo, può farti sentire più speciale di sentirti dire da uno che dato che non tromba ed è circondato da una nebbia di ormoni che si taglia col coltello, ti incontrerebbe per un aperitivo, poi si vede eventualmente?
Bella presenza, ottime referenze. 
Non senti già un friccico ner core, mia creatura?


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E cosa, ti chiedo, può farti sentire più speciale di sentirti dire da uno che dato che non tromba ed è circondato da una nebbia di ormoni che si taglia col coltello, ti incontrerebbe per un aperitivo, poi si vede eventualmente?
> Bella presenza, ottime referenze.
> Non senti già un friccico ner core, mia creatura?


Friccico ner core?nicka?:rotfl::rotfl:languore anale....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E cosa, ti chiedo, può farti sentire più speciale di sentirti dire da uno che dato che non tromba ed è circondato da una nebbia di ormoni che si taglia col coltello, ti incontrerebbe per un aperitivo, poi si vede eventualmente?
> Bella presenza, ottime referenze.
> Non senti già un friccico ner core, mia creatura?


Ma io tengo a debita distanza chi non tromba, paura io della nebbia ormonale...devo stare tranquilla, my creator!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Friccico ner core?nicka?:rotfl::rotfl:languore anale....:rotfl:



E tu? Tu non ti sentiresti immensamente gratificato nel tuo essere maschio se qualcuna ti proponesse in mp una conoscenza carnale, previo aperitivo si intende, datosi che si è fatto freddo gli alberi son spogli e del maiale non si butta nulla, manco il numero di telefono?


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E tu? Tu non ti sentiresti immensamente gratificato nel tuo essere maschio se qualcuna ti proponesse in mp una conoscenza carnale, previo aperitivo si intende, datosi che si è fatto freddo gli alberi son spogli e del maiale non si butta nulla, manco il numero di telefono?


Ovvio,ma senza aperitivo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ovvio,ma senza aperitivo....



Ohh. Finalmente. Che dobbiamo pure fare i difficili. Ci si trova per un motivo? Non importa farci cornici attorno. Mica si offre l'aperitivo all'idraulico, appena entra gli si fa vedere lo scarico che non funziona! Eccheccazzo tutti sti problemi morali. E io l'idraulico lo rispetto eh?


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ohh. Finalmente. Che dobbiamo pure fare i difficili. Ci si trova per un motivo? Non importa farci cornici attorno. Mica si offre l'aperitivo all'idraulico, appena entra gli si fa vedere lo scarico che non funziona! Eccheccazzo tutti sti problemi morali. E io l'idraulico lo rispetto eh?


Ma infatti, l'aperitivo tutt'al più dopo, giusto per reidratare!
Che cavolo...


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ohh. Finalmente. Che dobbiamo pure fare i difficili. Ci si trova per un motivo? Non importa farci cornici attorno. Mica si offre l'aperitivo all'idraulico, appena entra gli si fa vedere lo scarico che non funziona! Eccheccazzo tutti sti problemi morali. E io l'idraulico lo rispetto eh?


Convenevoli da provinciali.Ci si incontra...non ci si parla,pecora,e addio.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> esattamente.
> 
> io scrissi il 3d "il meraviglioso mondo dei single" proprio per questo motivo.
> 
> ...


Ma fa anche un po' schifo sentire descrivere la moglie in un determinato modo.


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma fa anche un po' schifo sentire descrivere la moglie in un determinato modo.


sì l'ho scritto a Peracotta in un altro post, che è anche una cosa di cattivo gusto.

poi non dirlo a me, io non sopporto proprio le donne che giudicano le altre donne, nè per come si vestono, nè per come si comportano, nè tantomeno per quello che fanno - come dicevamo in un altro 3d con scared e co.


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì l'ho scritto a Peracotta in un altro post, che è anche una cosa di cattivo gusto.
> 
> poi non dirlo a me, *io non sopporto proprio le donne che giudicano le altre donne, nè per come si vestono, nè per come si comportano, nè tantomeno per quello che fanno - come dicevamo in un altro 3d con scared e co.*


Quoto, ovviamente...
E scusa...

:rotfl:

Ma è spontanea.


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì l'ho scritto a Peracotta in un altro post, che è anche una cosa di cattivo gusto.
> 
> poi non dirlo a me, io non sopporto proprio le donne che giudicano le altre donne, nè per come si vestono, nè per come si comportano, nè tantomeno per quello che fanno - come dicevamo in un altro 3d con scared e co.


non si capisce il nesso, e sono due oggi che non mi riesco a spiegare.

considerato il mio modo di essere e di rapportarmi alle altre donne, quando un uomo denigra la donna che ha mi fa pena e non mi sento assolutamente gratificata...anzi, mi fa rabbia.

ecco ora è chiaro


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il neretto:
> Carola, siccome appunto ci sono voci diversissime nel forum, è lecito anche che ci siano persone che non la pensano come pera, oppure che hanno dei sospetti, oppure perfino che tendono a giiudicare, vorrei farti notare che non è un problema, trovo sia un problema maggiore, al contrario, chi relega le altrui opinioni dentro la categoria "moralismi", innanzi tutto perchè è già questo un discorso moralistico, secondariamente perchè se uno viene qua automaticamente si espone e deve essere consapevole di cio.
> Sul rosso,
> mi sembra che in effetti sia questo il nucleo del problema e la domanda che lui fa.
> ...


Una persona può essere sinceramente un cretino oppure amorale o anche senza rispetto del coniuge o superficiale o quello che vi pare. Non è che la (presunta) sincerità elevi di per sé. Ci sono serial killer che confessano sinceramente di divertirsi così. La sincerità non basta.


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*

Mannaggia li camper....tutti a me....


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona può essere sinceramente un cretino oppure amorale o anche senza rispetto del coniuge o superficiale o quello che vi pare. Non è che la (presunta) sincerità elevi di per sé. Ci sono serial killer che confessano sinceramente di divertirsi così. La sincerità non basta.


anche perchè a volte è solo spudoratezza


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non lo so.. è come se fosse "più pulito", chi ti sta appresso tutti i giorni con i messaggini o le finte dimostrazioni di interesse, rispetto a chi ti dice: "mi piaci e vorrei fare sesso con te".
> 
> il discorso è che io (generico) non posso essere desiderata al 100%, nella mia interezza e non soltanto per l'atto sessuale sempre e da tutti.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che  "vorrei scopare con te perché da qualche parte lo devo infilare e mi pare che respiri ancora" non fa molto :carnevaliacere


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che  "vorrei scopare con te perché da qualche parte lo devo infilare e mi pare che respiri ancora" non fa molto :carnevaliacere


a me non fa altrettanto piacere nemmeno "quello che provato per te non l'ho mai sentito per nessuna in vita mia, mia moglie è un'arpia e non facciamo più sesso da una vita, sei la più bella cosa che c'è, più bella cosa di te, sei la luce dei miei occhi e la crema del mio caffè" ripetuto a me ed altre nmila donne contemporaneamente solo per portarmi a letto.

in media stat virtus.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

non è che si vada da quello che racconta quella dell'uva allo sfrontato che dichiara esplosioni ormonali aprendosi la patta, basta il rispetto dell'altro e la trasparenza unita al buon gusto.
più che altro voglio sapere che sei attratto da me perchè sono io, non perché sei in cerca di un essere dell'altro sesso


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

maremma quanto siete cerebrali


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



Minerva ha detto:


> non è che si vada da quello che racconta quella dell'uva allo sfrontato che dichiara esplosioni ormonali aprendosi la patta, basta il rispetto dell'altro e la trasparenza unita al buon gusto.
> più che altro voglio sapere che sei attratto da me perchè sono io, non perché sei in cerca di un essere dell'altro sesso


Ma anche no.Sono in cerca dell'altro sesso,sono sincero,qual'è il problema?


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma anche no.Sono in cerca dell'altro sesso,sono sincero,qual'è il problema?


nessuno se ti rivolgi a chi ha la stessa esigenza


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno se ti rivolgi a chi ha la stessa esigenza


Non faccio il mago,come posso saperlo prima?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> maremma quanto siete cerebrali



Eh, si sta dando inizio ad un nuovo periodo stilnovista. C'è addirittura il pericolo che si instauri una ipotetica connessione tra l'intensità della passione e l'individuo che la causa. Cosa che potrebbe causare scompensi emotivi perdita di appetito e secchezza delle fauci anche se in rari casi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non faccio il mago,come posso saperlo prima?



Manda una foto del quadricipite femorale. Se te ne chiede un'altra stai apposto.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non faccio il mago,come posso saperlo prima?


tu prova, dalla reazione capirai


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

...è l'unicorno rosa da cavalcare nel giardino fiorito eternamente a primavera che mi perplime, a me...

...e le rose....ah, le rose.......


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E tu? Tu non ti sentiresti immensamente gratificato nel tuo essere maschio se qualcuna ti proponesse in mp una conoscenza carnale, previo aperitivo si intende, datosi che si è fatto freddo gli alberi son spogli e del maiale non si butta nulla, manco il numero di telefono?


La gratificazione dell'essere maschio a me non basta per iniziare un rapporto. E devo confessare che il sesso non è neppure il motore primo. Considero necessaria l'attrazione ma fondamentale un rapporto sentimentale, umano e intellettuale al contempo. Per cui comprendo le varie istanze portate avanti sinora. Il solo sesso, esperienza che ho vissuto, mi annoia.


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> maremma quanto siete cerebrali


cosa c'è di cerebrale scusa :rotfl::rotfl: ?

il succo del discorso è: "se hai voglia di trombare comportati in tal maniera invece di fingere un interesse profondo e sincero che non hai nei confronti delle donne con cui ci provi".

mi sembra buonsenso ed onestà, più che pippone mentale


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Ipa*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...è l'unicorno rosa da cavalcare nel giardino fiorito eternamente a primavera che mi perplime, a me...
> 
> ...e le rose....ah, le rose.......


Stai peggio del solito...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che  "vorrei scopare con te perché da qualche parte lo devo infilare e mi pare che respiri ancora" non fa molto :carnevaliacere


Incredibile. QUOTO Brunetta. Non avrò mica la febbre. Aggiungo che non mi sembra molto carino neanche da dire. Io non lo direi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> cosa c'è di cerebrale scusa :rotfl::rotfl: ?
> 
> *il succo del discorso è: "se hai voglia di trombare comportati in tal maniera invece di fingere un interesse profondo e sincero che non hai nei confronti delle donne con cui ci provi".*
> 
> mi sembra buonsenso ed onestà, più che pippone mentale



:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che si vada da quello che racconta quella dell'uva allo sfrontato che dichiara esplosioni ormonali aprendosi la patta, basta il rispetto dell'altro e la trasparenza unita al buon gusto.
> più che altro voglio sapere che sei attratto da me perchè sono io, non perché sei in cerca di un essere dell'altro sesso


Perfetto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è l'unicorno rosa da cavalcare nel giardino fiorito eternamente a primavera che mi perplime, a me...
> 
> ...e le rose....ah, le rose.......


Ipazia mi manchi ... stasera mi farò una birra per ricordarti.


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai peggio del solito...:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

...sto provando a entrare nel mood romantico-sessuale della dimensione parallela!!


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è l'unicorno rosa da cavalcare nel giardino fiorito eternamente a primavera che mi perplime, a me...
> 
> ...e le rose....ah, le rose.......


uhmmm


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> cosa c'è di cerebrale scusa :rotfl::rotfl: ?
> 
> il succo del discorso è: "se hai voglia di trombare comportati in tal maniera invece di fingere un interesse profondo e sincero che non hai nei confronti delle donne con cui ci provi".
> 
> mi sembra buonsenso ed onestà, più che pippone mentale



Aggiungerei un: Migliora la tecnica di rimorchio. Ma detto in modo amicale eh? Proprio perché come diceva il nostro amico, egli non è  avvezzo.


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ipazia mi manchi ... stasera mi farò una birra per ricordarti.


bionda, rossa, o scura?

ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> uhmmm



Birretta Master?


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> uhmmm





cosa hai contro gli unicorni rosa?? eh?

o è il giardino eternamente fiorito che ti scombussola?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> bionda, rossa, o scura?
> 
> ciao


Ciao 
Stasera rossa doppio malto ... credo Bulldog ... molto English


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> cosa c'è di cerebrale scusa :rotfl::rotfl: ?
> 
> il succo del discorso è: "se hai voglia di trombare comportati in tal maniera invece di fingere un interesse profondo e sincero che non hai nei confronti delle donne con cui ci provi".
> 
> mi sembra buonsenso ed onestà, più che pippone mentale


gli è che non credo che alla gente piaccia la verità.


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ciao
> Stasera rossa doppio malto ... credo Bulldog ... molto English


buona!!

bravo..una buona birra è una coccola!!


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Birretta Master?


sempre



ipazia ha detto:


> cosa hai contro gli unicorni rosa?? eh?
> 
> o è il giardino eternamente fiorito che ti scombussola?


quando sei zuccherosa mi inquieti assai


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Tutta le serie di riti che si debbono compiere in ogni approccio, malgrado si sappia e si desideri fin dall'inizio entrambi la stessa cosa.


a me questi riti hanno sempre irritato


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aggiungerei un: Migliora la tecnica di rimorchio. Ma detto in modo amicale eh? Proprio perché come diceva il nostro amico, egli non è  avvezzo.


Direi che potrebbe tentare l'approccio secondo il "metodo mistery".
Da cercare on line.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'onestà è un modo di essere,sei come sei....paga o non paga.,..non è quella la questione.
> Mi paga?io cerco di essere sincero e onesto....mi son preso bei kili di merda....son passato per stronzo...quando magari eran altre persone a doverci passare... son stato muto...io so stronzo e gli altri so buoni....solo che io so quanto non sono poi così buoni....ma alla fine mi paga perchè COMUNQUE STO BENE CON ME STESSO.:up:


Quoto


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è l'unicorno rosa da cavalcare nel giardino fiorito eternamente a primavera che mi perplime, a me...
> 
> ...e le rose....ah, le rose.......


... fluttershy.... pinkie pie... non parlate di unicorni pony et similia che qui siamo invasi.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che si vada da quello che racconta quella dell'uva allo sfrontato che dichiara esplosioni ormonali aprendosi la patta, basta il rispetto dell'altro e la trasparenza unita al buon gusto.
> più che altro voglio sapere che sei attratto da me perchè sono io, non perché sei in cerca di un essere dell'altro sesso


quoto


oscuro ha detto:


> Ma anche no.Sono in cerca dell'altro sesso,sono sincero,qual'è il problema?


ecco la risposta



Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno se ti rivolgi a chi ha la stessa esigenza


E quoto anche il post di Banshee che non ritrovo più


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre
> 
> 
> 
> quando sei zuccherosa mi inquieti assai


lo so


è che cercavo di mettere insieme la cavalcata con gli unicorni rosa...è zuccheroso dici?

e poi....arrivano prima gli unicorni rosa o la cavalcata? 

..essere o non essere...


e poi c'è la questione delle rose...da me il giardino è tutto ghiacciato ed è uno splendore, a vederlo e saperne godere....ma in altri giardini le rose fioriscono nel calore dell'eterna primavera...e io mi chiedo...quale è la dimensione in cui i giardini ghiacciati restano fioriti?

:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non so se l ' onestà paga ; se è spontanea non richiede riscontro obbligatorio


Quoto


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ciao
> Stasera rossa doppio malto ... credo Bulldog ... molto English



...senti l'avevi promessa a me quella...qui si danno via le doppio malto come fossero c...i con gli ormoni a mille...ooooooo dico io !!!! si può mica promettere un doppio malto ad una donna e poi darlo via con la prima che arriva...guarda che mi inc.... e non ti parlo più :calcio:


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> lo so
> 
> 
> è che cercavo di mettere insieme la cavalcata con gli unicorni rosa...è zuccheroso dici?
> ...



eh ti capisco.   sono domande da Sala 2 del Number.


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... fluttershy.... pinkie pie... non parlate di unicorni pony et similia che qui siamo invasi.


non oso immaginare...

ma mi sembra che anche qui non si scherzi...solo che qui insieme agli unicorni ci sono le cavalcate...e sembra che si possano cavalcare solo gli unicorni...:carneval:


ciao


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh ti capisco.   sono domande da Sala 2 del Number.


in effetti!

ma ne facevano anche di più complesse eh!..non credere :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> in effetti!
> 
> ma ne facevano anche di più complesse eh!..non credere :rotfl:


me lo ricordo bene


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...senti l'avevi promessa a me quella...qui si danno via le doppio malto come fossero c...i con gli ormoni a mille...ooooooo dico io !!!! si può mica promettere un doppio malto ad una donna e poi darlo via con la prima che arriva...guarda che mi inc.... e non ti parlo più :calcio:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mi fate venire in mente il film "Tootsy".
La bella Jessica Lange si rivolge a Dustin Hoffman, travestito da donna che considera un'amica e    dice più o meno:"ma perché bisogna fare sempre dei giri. Quanto vorrei che arrivasse un uomo e dicesse semplicemente -ti trovo molto interessante e vorrei fare l'amore con te - come sarebbe rilassante!"
Poi Dustin Hoffman da uomo glielo dice e lei gli butta in faccia il drink.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fate venire in mente il film "Tootsy".
> La bella Jessica Lange si rivolge a Dustin Hoffman, travestito da donna che considera un'amica e    dice più o meno:"ma perché bisogna fare sempre dei giri. Quanto vorrei che arrivasse un uomo e dicesse semplicemente -ti trovo molto interessante e vorrei fare l'amore con te - come sarebbe rilassante!"
> Poi Dustin Hoffman da uomo glielo dice e lei gli butta in faccia il drink.


a me invece viene in mente la scena madre di Codice Rosso e non capisco perchè


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fate venire in mente il film "Tootsy".
> La bella Jessica Lange si rivolge a Dustin Hoffman, travestito da donna che considera un'amica e    dice più o meno:"ma perché bisogna fare sempre dei giri. Quanto vorrei che arrivasse un uomo e dicesse semplicemente -ti trovo molto interessante e vorrei fare l'amore con te - come sarebbe rilassante!"
> Poi Dustin Hoffman da uomo glielo dice e lei gli butta in faccia il drink.


..e poi capita che gli venga risposto, "perfetto andiamo...adesso."

...e quello inciampa mentre prova a muoversi dalla sedia dandosi il tono di quello nato pronto 


brutta roba i copioni comportamentali..


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me invece viene in mente la scena madre di Codice Rosso e non capisco perchè


Non ricordo.


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Direi che potrebbe tentare l'approccio secondo il "metodo mistery".
> Da cercare on line.


Meglio il metodo "Misery"


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> me lo ricordo bene


anche io


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fate venire in mente il film "Tootsy".
> La bella Jessica Lange si rivolge a Dustin Hoffman, travestito da donna che considera un'amica e    dice più o meno:"ma perché bisogna fare sempre dei giri. Quanto vorrei che arrivasse un uomo e dicesse semplicemente -ti trovo molto interessante e vorrei fare l'amore con te - come sarebbe rilassante!"
> Poi Dustin Hoffman da uomo glielo dice e lei gli butta in faccia il drink.


ba', ripeto, per me sarebbe rilassante.
perché tirare in faccia drink?
basta rispondere di no, se non si desidera.
(se l'ho fatto io, posso farlo tutti....)


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..e poi capita che gli venga risposto, "perfetto andiamo...adesso."
> 
> ...e quello inciampa mentre prova a muoversi dalla sedia dandosi il tono di quello nato pronto
> 
> ...



Però se sono così diffusi ci sarà un motivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che non credo che alla gente piaccia la verità.


La verità della risposta, intendi.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ricordo.


era Codice d'Onore, non Codice Rosso.

[video=youtube;2CvCnR026bU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CvCnR026bU[/video]


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se sono così diffusi ci sarà un motivo.


sì, penso siano orientativi e aiutino a tenere ordine. 

Ma presi come unico indicatore del sè.....poi fanno confondere gli unicorni rosa con le cavalcate e le cavalcate con gli unicorni rosa 

Credo dipenda da come li si utilizza, da quanto se ne sia consapevoli e da quanto si riesca a usarli e non a esserne usati per rispondere ai "dover essere"...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ba', ripeto, per me sarebbe rilassante.
> perché tirare in faccia drink?
> basta rispondere di no, se non si desidera.
> (se l'ho fatto io, posso farlo tutti....)



Dillo agli sceneggiatori. Però il cinema era scoppiato a ridere e ride chiunque lo veda perché quando lui glielo dice è chiarissimo che non avrebbe mai dovuto.
Del resto anche lui lo dice solo per il colloquio precedente perché in realtà gli  interessa proprio lei per come è e l'abbiamo capito durante il monologo sulla tappezzeria, che ho raccontato a proposito dei tatuaggi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> era Codice d'Onore, non Codice Rosso.
> 
> [video=youtube;2CvCnR026bU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CvCnR026bU[/video]


Codice d'onore lo ricordavo. Ma non trovo l'attinenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fate venire in mente il film "Tootsy".
> La bella Jessica Lange si rivolge a Dustin Hoffman, travestito da donna che considera un'amica e    dice più o meno:"ma perché bisogna fare sempre dei giri. Quanto vorrei che arrivasse un uomo e dicesse semplicemente -ti trovo molto interessante e vorrei fare l'amore con te - come sarebbe rilassante!"
> Poi Dustin Hoffman da uomo glielo dice e lei gli butta in faccia il drink.


Cvd .. La verità delle risposte


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me invece viene in mente la scena madre di Codice Rosso e non capisco perchè


Perché sei strambo, presumo... Me la rammenti?


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Codice d'onore lo ricordavo. Ma non trovo l'attinenza.


boh immagino mi sia scattata l'attinenza quando Jack Nicholson parla di saper reggere la verità.

si racconta alla gente quello che è in grado di sopportare, non importa che sia palesemente una belinata.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Meglio il metodo "Misery"


Il metodo Misery era un tantino drastico


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dillo agli sceneggiatori. Però il cinema era scoppiato a ridere e ride chiunque lo veda perché quando lui glielo dice è chiarissimo che non avrebbe mai dovuto.
> Del resto anche lui lo dice solo per il colloquio precedente perché in realtà gli  interessa proprio lei per come è e l'abbiamo capito durante il monologo sulla tappezzeria, che ho raccontato a proposito dei tatuaggi.


non ricordo, l'ho visto da bambina.
a me interessa comunque di più la vita reale.
ho sempre preferito approcci diretti.
(l'insistenza però NO!!!!)


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh immagino mi sia scattata l'attinenza quando Jack Nicholson parla di saper reggere la verità.
> 
> *si racconta alla gente quello che è in grado di sopportare, non importa che sia palesemente una belinata*.



La vedo dura parlare di rapporti sinceri messa in questi termini...e anche parlare di stima...che se devo fare attenzione a come, cosa dico perchè quelll'altro/a non è in grado di reggere...mmm....nzomma....a me si spegne anche l'ormone a questo punto!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La vedo dura parlare di rapporti sinceri messa in questi termini...e anche parlare di stima...che se devo fare attenzione a come, cosa dico perchè quelll'altro/a non è in grado di reggere...mmm....nzomma....a me si spegne anche l'ormone a questo punto!


no certo non credo si possa parlare di rapporti sinceri, però partendo dai discorsi letti qui .... " preferibile la sincerità nuda e cruda senza tanti giri di parole o paroloni inutili" e la reazione a peracotta " che è stato chiaro e diretto e non ha avuto un gran successo" ... Sottolineerei il fatto che la verità non paga e che spesso ci piace raccontarcela e raccontarla.
detto questo non si dovrebbe pretendere che la verità ci gratifichi in qualcosa.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La vedo dura parlare di rapporti sinceri messa in questi termini...e anche parlare di stima...che se devo fare attenzione a come, cosa dico perchè quelll'altro/a non è in grado di reggere...mmm....nzomma....a me si spegne anche l'ormone a questo punto!


non ne dubito.    ma è una spiegazione.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no certo non credo si possa parlare di rapporti sinceri, però partendo dai discorsi letti qui .... " preferibile la sincerità nuda e cruda senza tanti giri di parole o paroloni inutili" e la reazione a peracotta " che è stato chiaro e diretto e non ha avuto un gran successo" ... Sottolineerei il fatto che la verità non paga e che spesso ci piace raccontarcela e raccontarla.
> detto questo non si dovrebbe pretendere che la verità ci gratifichi in qualcosa.


Non é vero che non paga
Su di me l'approccio di peracotta non ha effetto non perché non apprezzi la sincerità ma perché non condiviso il suo modo di cercare una relazione 
Esisteranno donne (visto che l'hanno contattato) che apprezzano oltre alla sincerità l'approccio 
Io non gli contesto la sincerità, non gli contesto nulla. Semplicemente non riscuote un uomo così il mio interesse. Poi magari ci esco a cena e lo trovi simpaticissimo ma non adatto a me per una relazione


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

è un vecchio discorso anche questo
i bambini sono sinceri, senza filtri.passa una persona senza una gamba e  diranno "perchè ti manca una gamba?"
una persona adulta  intelligente e sensibile questo non lo fa.non è che sia ipocrita sa che esistono verità tanto gratuite da trasformarsi in esternazioni inutilmente sgradevoli .
come chi incontrando un'amica le dice subito "come sei ingrassata".è la verità ? sì...ma chi te lo ha chiesto e soprattutto a chi e a cosa serve ?
da qui la solita frase di allen che mi piace tanto "perchè siete tanto sinceri con me, cosa vi ho fatto di male?"


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no certo non credo si possa parlare di rapporti sinceri, però partendo dai discorsi letti qui .... " preferibile la sincerità nuda e cruda senza tanti giri di parole o paroloni inutili" e la reazione a peracotta " che è stato chiaro e diretto e non ha avuto un gran successo" ... Sottolineerei il fatto che la verità non paga e che spesso ci piace raccontarcela e raccontarla.
> detto questo non si dovrebbe pretendere che la verità ci gratifichi in qualcosa.



Il fatto che sia stato chiaro e diretto non significa affatto che sia stato sincero. Ma anche ammettendo che sia stato sincero questo non significa né che quello che dice debba essere apprezzato né che fosse preferibile che dicesse altro, mentendo. Il problema non è mica quello che ha detto, sono i pensieri che lo hanno portato a dirlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é vero che non paga
> Su di me l'approccio di peracotta non ha effetto non perché non apprezzi la sincerità ma perché non condiviso il suo modo di cercare una relazione
> Esisteranno donne (visto che l'hanno contattato) che apprezzano oltre alla sincerità l'approccio
> Io non gli contesto la sincerità, non gli contesto nulla. Semplicemente non riscuote un uomo così il mio interesse. Poi magari ci esco a cena e lo trovi simpaticissimo ma non adatto a me per una relazione


Ma appunto non paga perché è diretto, netto e non presuppone nessun tipo di approccio romantico o corteggiamento. 
mi sembra  di aver capito che solo un Nico abbia mostrato interesse statisticamente parlando un po' bassa come percentuale.
io penso che la realtà sia che un uomo che si presenta e si espone da subito come interessato ad avere rapporti intimi nel 90% dei caso venga respinto, perché  non si è avuto il tempo di creare un empatia efficace.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me non fa altrettanto piacere nemmeno *"quello che provato per te non l'ho mai sentito per nessuna in vita mia, mia moglie è un'arpia e non facciamo più sesso da una vita, sei la più bella cosa che c'è, più bella cosa di te, sei la luce dei miei occhi e la crema del mio caffè"* ripetuto a me ed altre nmila donne contemporaneamente solo per portarmi a letto.
> 
> in media stat virtus.


Quoto. Queste frasi danno la nausea... e le può pronunciare solo un poveraccio. E se una a sentirle non scappa al volo, ha grossi problemi.


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un vecchio discorso anche questo
> i bambini sono sinceri, senza filtri.passa una persona senza una gamba e  diranno "perchè ti manca una gamba?"
> una persona adulta  intelligente e sensibile questo non lo fa.non è che sia ipocrita sa che esistono verità tanto gratuite da trasformarsi in esternazioni inutilmente sgradevoli .
> come chi incontrando un'amica le dice subito "come sei ingrassata".è la verità ? sì...ma chi te lo ha chiesto e soprattutto a chi e a cosa serve ?
> da qui la solita frase di allen che mi piace tanto "perchè siete tanto sinceri con me, cosa vi ho fatto di male?"


ma che c'entra!
qua si parlava di sincerità nel manifestare le proprie intenzioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia stato chiaro e diretto non significa affatto che sia stato sincero. Ma anche ammettendo che sia stato sincero questo non significa né che quello che dice debba essere apprezzato né che fosse preferibile che dicesse altro, mentendo. Il problema non è mica quello che ha detto, sono i pensieri che lo hanno portato a dirlo.


ho cercato di spiegare meglio a farfie, non so se ci sono riuscita.


----------



## ologramma (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma che c'entra!
> qua si parlava di sincerità nel manifestare le proprie intenzioni.


quindi criticate lui per essere sincero ma li ricordate quelli che invece hanno lavorato in silenzio, sottotraccia e hanno raggiunto egualmente lo scopo


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma appunto non paga perché è diretto, netto e non presuppone nessun tipo di approccio romantico o corteggiamento.
> mi sembra  di aver capito che solo un Nico abbia mostrato interesse statisticamente parlando un po' bassa come percentuale.
> io penso che la realtà sia che un uomo che si presenta e si espone da subito come interessato ad avere rapporti intimi nel 90% dei caso venga respinto, perché  non si è avuto il tempo di creare un empatia efficace.


invece una donna....in quanti casi verrebbe respinta, secondo te?


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Il fatto che sia stato chiaro e diretto non significa affatto che sia stato sincero*. Ma anche ammettendo che sia stato sincero questo non significa né che quello che dice debba essere apprezzato né che fosse preferibile che dicesse altro, mentendo. Il problema non è mica quello che ha detto, sono i pensieri che lo hanno portato a dirlo.


Infatti, quoto.

Del resto non è che lui con la moglie sia un campione di sincerità.
Forse con noi è sincero, o meglio sembra esserlo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma che c'entra!
> *qua si parlava di sincerità nel manifestare le proprie intenzioni.*


tu parla di quello che vuoi , poi ognuno deciderà se c'entra o meno quello che scrivo


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> quindi criticate lui per essere sincero ma li ricordate quelli che invece hanno lavorato in silenzio, sottotraccia e hanno raggiunto egualmente lo scopo


scusa ma non ho capito.
chi agisce sotto traccia mi delude molto.


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no certo non credo si possa parlare di rapporti sinceri, però partendo dai discorsi letti qui .... " preferibile la sincerità nuda e cruda senza tanti giri di parole o paroloni inutili" e la reazione a peracotta " che è stato chiaro e diretto e non ha avuto un gran successo" ... Sottolineerei il fatto che la verità non paga e che spesso ci piace raccontarcela e raccontarla.
> detto questo non si dovrebbe pretendere che la verità ci gratifichi in qualcosa.


ma, parlando per me, quella parte di annuncio in cui si ricopre di unicorni rosa e rose eternamente fiorite un bisogno primario come il sesso non lo trovo una prova di presenza a sè...più che di sincerità.

Come no trovo presenza a sè nel traslare i propri bisogni su quelli dell'altro....

e la nostra pera che ha bisogno di una relazione abbastanza soddisfacente da fargli fare scopate soddisfacenti, ma non ha parlato di questo bisogno...si è messo lui nella posizione di colui che avrebbe soddisfatto i bisogni della dolce pulzella che si sarebbe affidata a lui...

non ho visto invece nulla di male nel chiedere, e non vedo nulla di male nelle conoscenze che partono da incontri on line...lola è una perla preziosa per me, e l'ho conosciuta qui ...ode a tradi!!!

certo...l'annuncio della pera a me non è piaciuto....che io mi ci provo anche ad avvicinarmi al mood degli unicorni rosa e dei giardini in fiore in eterna primavera....

ma ultimamente un profondo e sentito "vaffanculo stronza", è stato una carezza dolcissima per me..ovviamente dipende dalla persona e dal contesto....e dalla conoscenza 


credo che a stridere sia il suo modo di porsi...come risolutore di bisogni altrui..quando ad aver bisogno in realtà è lui...ma di questo ha molto poco parlato.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma appunto non paga perché è diretto, netto e non presuppone nessun tipo di approccio romantico o corteggiamento.
> mi sembra  di aver capito che solo un Nico abbia mostrato interesse statisticamente parlando un po' bassa come percentuale.
> io penso che la realtà sia che un uomo che si presenta e si espone da subito come interessato ad avere rapporti intimi nel 90% dei caso venga respinto, perché  non si è avuto il tempo di creare un empatia efficace.


No non paga perché non interessa quel tipo di relazione non per l'approccio
Ovvio che meglio lui di uno che fa i salti mortali per attivare a quello se a quello vuoi arrivare


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> invece una donna....in quanti casi verrebbe respinta, secondo te?


Non lo so, forse in più casi di quanto possa immaginare


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu parla di quello che vuoi , poi ognuno deciderà se c'entra o meno quello che scrivo


ma perché sei sempre tanto acida?
è un forum, e tu fai benissimo a scrivere le tue opinioni, come io a risponderti che per me 
l'esempio non è logicamente pertinente.
mica siamo tutti scemi.....:sonar:


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ne dubito.    ma è una spiegazione.


sì, lo è.

solo che c'è chi si accorge che è la cornicetta dorata o pillola che dir si voglia...e non apprezza


----------



## ologramma (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> scusa ma non ho capito.
> chi agisce sotto traccia mi delude molto.


la parola sottotraccia non era quella giusta, ma come sai qui sono nate storie in questi anni quindi volevo giustificare la sua spavalderia nel dire che cerca un amante quando qui ci sono stati casi di storie iniziate , certo dopo una frequentazione e non in modo diretto.
Spiego male ma il significato puoi dedurlo


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non paga perché non interessa quel tipo di relazione non per l'approccio
> Ovvio che meglio lui di uno che fa i salti mortali per attivare a quello se a quello vuoi arrivare


Io credo invece che l'approccio conti e molto nelle relazioni interpersonali, per lo meno nelle prime fasi della conoscenza.
poi, in seguito, semmai, i nodi vengono al pettine


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma, parlando per me, quella parte di annuncio in cui si ricopre di unicorni rosa e rose eternamente fiorite un bisogno primario come il sesso non lo trovo una prova di presenza a sè...più che di sincerità.
> 
> Come no trovo presenza a sè nel traslare i propri bisogni su quelli dell'altro....
> 
> ...


Finalmente!
La sincerità o meno è un fatto secondario.


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non lo so, forse in più casi di quanto possa immaginare


perché è diretta e esplicita e questo approccio non paga?
bohhh....comunque se uno mi attrae, preferisco sia diretto, se uno non mi attrae,
può usare qualsiasi approccio, non farà la differenza  (magari riuscirà a venire a letto con me facendomi pena.....:rotfl: ma questo è tutt'altro discorso...).
inoltre sono totalmente d'accordo con sbriciolata quando scrive che essere diretti ed espliciti non voglia necessariamente dire essere sinceri.


----------



## ologramma (20 Gennaio 2016)

ragazze vi fate mai domande perchè un uomo vi tampina , vi fa i complimenti e cerca in tutti i modi di entrare nelle vostre grazie?
Quale sarà lo scopo ?
Solo per parlare?


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> la parola sottotraccia non era quella giusta, ma come sai qui sono nate storie in questi anni quindi volevo giustificare la sua spavalderia nel dire che cerca un amante quando qui ci sono stati casi di storie iniziate , certo dopo una frequentazione e non in modo diretto.
> Spiego male ma il significato puoi dedurlo


ma non saprei proprio cosa risponderti.
sono quà da tre anni ma non conosco queste storie di cui parli.


----------



## ologramma (20 Gennaio 2016)

leggi tutto, anche le storie vecchie e troverai le risposte


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un vecchio discorso anche questo
> i bambini sono sinceri, senza filtri.passa una persona senza una gamba e  diranno "perchè ti manca una gamba?"
> una persona adulta  intelligente e sensibile questo non lo fa.non è che sia ipocrita sa che esistono verità tanto gratuite da trasformarsi in esternazioni inutilmente sgradevoli .
> come chi incontrando un'amica le dice subito "come sei ingrassata".è la verità ? sì...ma chi te lo ha chiesto e soprattutto a chi e a cosa serve ?
> da qui la solita frase di allen che mi piace tanto "perchè siete tanto sinceri con me, cosa vi ho fatto di male?"


Quoto. Non solo mi trovi d'accordo ma ancorché fossi stato in disaccordo avresti ricevuto i miei complimenti per l'esposizione e l'argomentazione.


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma appunto non paga perché è diretto, netto e non presuppone nessun tipo di approccio romantico o corteggiamento.
> mi sembra  di aver capito che solo un Nico abbia mostrato interesse statisticamente parlando un po' bassa come percentuale.
> *io penso che la realtà sia che un uomo che si presenta e si espone da subito come interessato ad avere rapporti intimi nel 90% dei caso venga respinto, perché  non si è avuto il tempo di creare un empatia efficace*.



ovviamente io non faccio statistica, ma ne faccio parte....

ho sempre apprezzato gli uomini diretti...e anche crudi nell'esporre i loro desideri...

non ho mai apprezzato chi aveva la necessità, per farlo, di parlarmi del mio bisogno di essere ascoltata et similia presentandosi come risolutore dei miei bisogni di paternage, che non ho fra l'altro ...e l'ho sempre ritenuta dimostrazione di inaffidabilità e scarsa presenza

voglio dire...parlando senza francesismi..mi vuoi dare il cazzo? perfetto, proponi. io ti dico se lo voglio o meno. 
Mica hai bisogno di mettergli il fiocchetto...che impiccia anche, a fini pratici...

se si vuol partire da lì, mica c'è bisogno di fare tanti discorsi sugli unicorni e le rose...se sarà, quelli arriveranno dopo, se arriveranno...unicorni e rose intendo


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> perché è diretta e esplicita e questo approccio non paga?
> bohhh....comunque se uno mi attrae, preferisco sia diretto, se uno non mi attrae,
> può usare qualsiasi approccio, non farà la differenza  (magari riuscirà a venire a letto con me facendomi pena.....:rotfl: ma questo è tutt'altro discorso...).
> inoltre sono totalmente d'accordo con sbriciolata quando scrive che essere diretti ed espliciti non voglia necessariamente dire essere sinceri.


A ma qui non si parla di attrazione ma di esplicitare da subito le proprie intenzioni' cosa diversa. 
Quindi presumo che se tu incontri in un parcheggio un uomo piacevole o piacente che ti attrae e ti chiede di primo acchito se vai a letto con lui o se vuoi diventare la sua amante rispondi di si ?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ovviamente io non faccio statistica, ma ne faccio parte....
> 
> ho sempre apprezzato gli uomini diretti...e anche crudi nell'esporre i loro desideri...
> 
> ...


Andiamo al concreto ipa  rivolgo a te lo stesso quesito che ho rivolto ad horny


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ovviamente io non faccio statistica, ma ne faccio parte....
> 
> ho sempre apprezzato gli uomini diretti...e anche crudi nell'esporre i loro desideri...
> 
> ...


esattamente


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A ma qui non si parla di attrazione ma di esplicitare da subito le proprie intenzioni' cosa diversa.
> Quindi presumo che se tu incontri in un parcheggio un uomo piacevole o piacente che ti attrae e ti chiede di primo acchito se vai a letto con lui o se vuoi diventare la sua amante rispondi di si ?


certo che no!!!!
ma non sono contraria a conoscerlo perché ha avuto con me questo tipo di approccio.


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Andiamo al concreto ipa  rivolgo a te lo stesso quesito che ho rivolto ad horny



chiedermi di essere amante è già troppo se ti ho appena visto....


ma mi è capitato di fare sesso nello stile "1,2,3 bagno"..senza il minimo problema e senza la minima remora....e per dire la verità, quando è successo parte dell'adrenalina e dell'eccitazione era proprio lo sconosciuto e l'esplicitazione nuda e cruda..

adesso non mi interesserebbe, ma non tanto per l'approccio, quanto perchè sono presa da altro ...

edit: in ogni caso, un approccio diretto del tipo "ti scoperei qui e ora!" mi piace anche adesso e, se anche non passo ai fatti, tendenzialmente trovo simpatico un uomo che è capace di avere un approccio del genere in equilibrio fra volgarità e istinto primario....peccato siano pochi gli uomini a non cadere nella volgarità...e per evitarselo finisco per indorare pillole..cosa che trovo altrettanto volgare.

un uomo che sa gestire quell'equilibrio, mi piace.


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quoto. Non solo mi trovi d'accordo ma ancorché fossi stato in disaccordo avresti ricevuto i miei complimenti per l'esposizione e l'argomentazione.


ma tu, alla fine, sei peloso o no?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> certo che no!!!!
> ma non sono contraria a conoscerlo perché ha avuto con me questo tipo di approccio.


Tra conoscerlo e scoparci c'è una bella differenza


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> chiedermi di essere amante è già troppo se ti ho appena visto....
> 
> 
> ma mi è capitato di fare sesso nello stile "1,2,3 bagno"..senza il minimo problema e senza la minima remora....e per dire la verità, quando è successo parte dell'adrenalina e dell'eccitazione era proprio lo sconosciuto...
> ...


esattamente!


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra conoscerlo e scoparci c'è una bella differenza


non pregiudica neppure che ci scopi.
dipende da tanti fattori.


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No va be', continuo a non capire. Il sig. Cotta Pera viene su un forum "tradimento.com" a cercare anima affine e si ritrova deriso per ben 10 pagine, con la sottesa velleità di entrar nella psicologia del rapporto che ha con la moglie. Ora, mi par di capire che il forum non è nè cuoriinfranti.com nè amorevero.com, per dire che trovo pertinente e onesto il suo intento. Non sono interessata al Mr. Pera e non avrei dato peso al suo thread ma "accidenti all ipocrisia" qui si sono consumati i meglio inciuci nel sottobosco del forum ma in chiaro occorre ribadire che non sta bene tradire. (Chissà poi se qualche croce rossina in privato ha preso a cuore il caso.)Mah. Non capisco. Limite mio. (Che poi conosco una famiglia dove  il padre invitava la moglie a soddisfarsi fuori casa poichè il marito, a seguito di lesione di spina dorsale, non riusciva più ad aver rapporti pur rimanendo un ottimo padre e marito, e forse anche questo è amore)
> Ma tanto sono stata tacciata tra le righe di superficialità quando parlavo di problema per i chili di troppo e poi si aprono thread su consigli per dimagrire. Coerenza a pacchi. Scusate l'OT



Come fate tutti a sapere degli inciuci? ???????


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La vedo dura parlare di rapporti sinceri messa in questi termini...e anche parlare di stima...che se devo fare attenzione a come, cosa dico perchè quelll'altro/a non è in grado di reggere...mmm....nzomma....a me si spegne anche l'ormone a questo punto!


Quoto! 

Ciao  ben tornata!


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come fate tutti a sapere degli inciuci? ???????



....e chi li sa...non so nemmeno i miei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é vero che non paga
> Su di me l'approccio di peracotta non ha effetto non perché non apprezzi la sincerità ma perché non condiviso il suo modo di cercare una relazione
> Esisteranno donne (visto che l'hanno contattato) che apprezzano oltre alla sincerità l'approccio
> Io non gli contesto la sincerità, non gli contesto nulla. Semplicemente non riscuote un uomo così il mio interesse. Poi magari ci esco a cena e lo trovi simpaticissimo ma non adatto a me per una relazione


D'accordissimo! :up:


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come fate tutti a sapere degli inciuci? ???????


:condom: anche ologramma li sa....
a questo punto....diteli pure a me....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> certo che no!!!!
> ma non sono contraria a conoscerlo perché ha avuto con me questo tipo di approccio.





ipazia ha detto:


> chiedermi di essere amante è già troppo se ti ho appena visto....
> 
> 
> ma mi è capitato di fare sesso nello stile "1,2,3 bagno"..senza il minimo problema e senza la minima remora....e per dire la verità, quando è successo parte dell'adrenalina e dell'eccitazione era proprio lo sconosciuto e l'esplicitazione nuda e cruda..
> ...


Ma è quello che ha fatto pera cotta , è stato sincero (?) almeno nelle intenzioni di dichiararsi qui, Simao certe che la vogliamo sta sincerità express ? Oppure ci perolime un po'? Che un minimo di conoscenza una scopata direi la richiede


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma non capisco, come siamo arrivati alla dicotomia "scusa ho i testicoli pieni e mi serve una vagina, me la dai?" / "sei l'unica splendida splendente ti amo magari ti avessi incontrato prima"? :rotfl:

Credo sia sufficiente un po' di onestà nel dire, magari, "mi piaci/mi attrai/mi attiri ma non ho un coinvolgimento sentimentale" e/o mi piaci etc etc senza mogli medee che debbano giustificare quel "mi piaci"...


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> :condom: anche ologramma li sa....
> a questo punto....diteli pure a me....



E come fa a saperli se non ha neppure partecipato a cene?


Che poi di solito si parla d'altro. MAH!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma tu, alla fine, sei peloso o no?


Si ... ma normale direi.


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è quello che ha fatto pera cotta , è stato sincero (?) almeno nelle intenzioni di dichiararsi qui, Simao certe che la vogliamo sta sincerità express ? Oppure ci perolime un po'? Che un minimo di conoscenza una scopata direi la richiede


per quel che riguarda me potrei mettere un 3d in cui dico che ho voglia di scopare.
ma questo non vorrebbe affatto dire che lo farei con chiunque mi rispondesse :rotfl:
come magari ha pensato qualcuno anche qua sul forum  (anzi!)
(se è solo una scopata una grande conoscenza non serve, il goderne è tutt'altro discorso)


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma non capisco, come siamo arrivati alla dicotomia "scusa ho i testicoli pieni e mi serve una vagina, me la dai?" / "sei l'unica splendida splendente ti amo magari ti avessi incontrato prima"? :rotfl:
> 
> Credo sia sufficiente un po' di onestà nel dire, magari, "mi piaci/mi attrai/mi attiri *ma non ho un coinvolgimento sentimentale"* e/o mi piaci etc etc senza mogli medee che debbano giustificare quel "mi piaci"...


e questo si fa taaaaaaaaaaaaaanta fatica a dirlo....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> per quel che riguarda me potrei mettere un 3d in cui dico che ho voglia di scopare.
> ma questo non vorrebbe affatto dire che lo farei con chiunque mi rispondesse :rotfl:
> come magari ha pensato qualcuno anche qua sul forum  (anzi!)
> (se è solo una scopata una grande conoscenza non serve, il goderne è tutt'altro discorso)


Embe' almeno a grandi linee sapere chi ti scopi direi che è utile


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è quello che ha fatto pera cotta , è stato sincero (?) almeno nelle intenzioni di dichiararsi qui, Simao certe che la vogliamo sta sincerità express ? Oppure ci perolime un po'? Che un minimo di conoscenza una scopata direi la richiede


ho aggiunto un edit....

io ho letto non un semplice e chiaro "sentite a me, con mia moglie va male. non faccio più sesso. vorrei fare sesso e sto quindi cercando sesso. fra l'altro, IO HO BISOGNO di una relazione che sia anche improntata agli unicorni che se no non mi diverto".

questo l'avrei apprezzato. 

Per quanto mi riguarda non mi avrebbe destato interesse, perchè se vuoi usare il sesso come passerella per l'amore o per qualcosa che ci somiglia, per come la vedo io sei confuso. e quindi non affidabile. 

Lui si è proposto, invece, dipingendosi come colui che avrebbe risposto ai bisogni di questa fantomatica donna che a lui si fosse affidata. Ma i bisogni di lei (ascolto, tenerezza, comprensione, conoscenza) sono bisogni di pera. 

Tanto che quando dall'altra parte si è trovato una che quei bisogni non li ha soddisfatti perchè voleva sesso, si è preso la tranvata nei denti. 

In questo io non vedo una questione di approccio o sincerità.

Io vedo una scarsa consapevolezza. E un forte bisogno di colmare vuoti suoi attraverso l'altro. 

Ecco perchè mette i fiocchetti sul cazzo. Servono a lui i fiocchetti....la donna che li vede come impiccio l'ha trovata e non gli è piaciuto. Si è fatto male. 


poi non vedo niente di male nel fatto che abbia chiesto. Ha fatto bene. Non vedo niente di male a cercare on line. 

Ma credo che online, proprio perchè online, richieda sapere ancora meglio cosa si sta cercando.


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> Ciao  ben tornata!


ciao cara, grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma non capisco, come siamo arrivati alla dicotomia "scusa ho i testicoli pieni e mi serve una vagina, me la dai?" / "sei l'unica splendida splendente ti amo magari ti avessi incontrato prima"? :rotfl:
> 
> Credo sia sufficiente un po' di onestà nel dire, magari, "*mi piaci/mi attrai/mi attiri ma non ho un coinvolgimento sentimentale" e/*o mi piaci etc etc senza mogli medee che debbano giustificare quel "mi piaci"...


Ve bene anche questo... Quindi ipotesi un nuovo collega che si propone al secondo giorno con te, riceve un sì perché è stato onesto ? È una domanda


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho aggiunto un edit....
> 
> io ho letto non un semplice e chiaro "sentite a me, con mia moglie va male. non faccio più sesso. vorrei fare sesso e sto quindi cercando sesso. fra l'altro, IO HO BISOGNO di una relazione che sia anche improntata agli unicorni che se no non mi diverto".
> 
> ...


Dopo cena, leggo e rispondo, ora devo preparare le lenticchie se no in casa mi troncano


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma non capisco, come siamo arrivati alla dicotomia "scusa ho i testicoli pieni e mi serve una vagina, me la dai?" / "sei l'unica splendida splendente ti amo magari ti avessi incontrato prima"? :rotfl:
> 
> Credo sia sufficiente un po' di onestà nel dire, magari, "mi piaci/mi attrai/mi attiri ma non ho un coinvolgimento sentimentale" e/o mi piaci etc etc senza mogli medee che debbano giustificare quel "mi piaci"...


A me ogni tanto pare di cadere nel lapalissiano...ma tant'è!


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> E come fa a saperli se non ha neppure partecipato a cene?
> 
> 
> Che poi di solito si parla d'altro. MAH!


a bohhhh lo ha scritto sopra, mi pare.
racconti di qualcuno, immagino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho aggiunto un edit....
> 
> io ho letto non un semplice e chiaro "sentite a me, con mia moglie va male. non faccio più sesso. vorrei fare sesso e sto quindi cercando sesso. fra l'altro, IO HO BISOGNO di una relazione che sia anche improntata agli unicorni che se no non mi diverto".
> 
> ...



Io Ipa non so più come fare. Mi sono anche offerta di preparargli la merenda e da allora mi evita. Questo si è il prezzo che si paga ad essere sinceri.


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ve bene anche questo... Quindi ipotesi un nuovo collega che si propone al secondo giorno con te, riceve un sì perché è stato onesto ? È una domanda


No.

Riceve un sì se mi piace e mi interessa ed è stato onesto.

Se mi piaci, mi interessi e mi prendi per il culo con la storiella della moglie arpia, dei messaggini ogni giorno perché sono la luce del tuo mattino, mi cali e ti do buca


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dopo cena, leggo e rispondo, ora devo preparare le lenticchie se no in casa mi troncano


Lenticchie  ... che buone. Come le prepari? Io stasera sono indeciso. Ho gnocchi di patate con ragù di carne di maiale, frico friulano di patate e formaggio,  saltimbocca alla romana. Questo sicuro.


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> a bohhhh lo ha scritto sopra, mi pare.
> racconti di qualcuno, immagino.



Mamma mia pericoloso confidarsi qui!:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dopo cena, leggo e rispondo, ora devo preparare le lenticchie se no in casa mi troncano


buon appetito!!

buone le lenticchie:cuoco:..io farro


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Riceve un sì se mi piace e mi interessa ed è stato onesto.
> 
> Se mi piaci, mi interessi e mi prendi per il culo con la storiella della moglie arpia, dei messaggini ogni giorno perché sono la luce del tuo mattino, mi cali e ti do buca


Ma che poi non è che uno si presenta e immediatamente dopo il nome ti sciorina una serie di scuse per chiavarti.
In genere ci si trova a parlare, a frequentare gli stessi ambienti...e allora se uno punta un'altra persona le si avvicina, si tasta il terreno e via, questo non vuol dire però doverla per forza prenderla per il culo per concludere.
Boh...


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mamma mia pericoloso confidarsi qui!:rotfl:


E che non lo sai?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io Ipa non so più come fare. Mi sono anche offerta di preparargli la merenda e da allora mi evita. Questo si è il prezzo che si paga ad essere sinceri.


Merenda ... ma allora mi vuoi in tiro. Vengo io per la merenda.


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Riceve un sì se mi piace e mi interessa ed è stato onesto.
> 
> Se mi piaci, mi interessi e mi prendi per il culo con la storiella della moglie arpia, dei messaggini ogni giorno perché sono la luce del tuo mattino, mi cali e ti do buca


anche per me uguale.
e purtroppo è rarissimo che uno mi piaccia, mi interessi e sia stato onesto.
ecco perché non faccio più sesso.


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che non lo sai?



Mi ha sempre fregata la sincerita', pure con mio marito.


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Tra l'altro, aggiungo...dipende da che voglio io e cosa desidero io.
Se sono in fase "single rifiuto totale," puoi essere sincero o no, piacermi o meno ma non mi interessa.

Se sono in fase "single tranquilla " mi piacerebbe poter scegliere liberamente se frequentarti o meno senza bugie....e se parti con le storielle teRificanti, perdi punti...


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lenticchie  ... che buone. Come le prepari? Io stasera sono indeciso. Ho gnocchi di patate con ragù di carne di maiale, frico friulano di patate e formaggio,  saltimbocca alla romana. Questo sicuro.


 a me più sento parlare di cibo, meno appetito mi viene


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io Ipa non so più come fare. Mi sono anche offerta di preparargli la merenda e da allora mi evita. Questo si è il prezzo che si paga ad essere sinceri.


Gli hai detto che ti saresti affidata a lui?

Che ti saresti abbandonata negli effluvi della vasca ad idromassaggio nella suite dell'hotel super lusso individuato per vivere la vostra vacanza in ricchezza e godimento?

Hai sinceramente espresso il tuo bisogno di essere accudita e tenuta sulle ginocchia mentre ti si dona ascolto e accoglimento? (e magari anche due sculacciate in caso piacesse...)

...guarda che erano requisiti fondamentali!!

...mi sovviene il sospetto che tu abbia parlato di tacchi e camminamenti...dì la verità...

:carneval::carneval:


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> a me più sento parlare di cibo, meno appetito mi viene



Beata te.  Io mangerei pure quello che vedo in tv se apparentemente appetitoso. 

Scappo a tavola.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> a me più sento parlare di cibo, meno appetito mi viene


Mi dispiace Horny. Ma il pelo è funzionale ad una eventuale scopata? Altrimenti posso sempre depilazione .... sperando di non sbagliare


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho aggiunto un edit....
> 
> io ho letto non un semplice e chiaro "sentite a me, con mia moglie va male. non faccio più sesso. vorrei fare sesso e sto quindi cercando sesso. fra l'altro, IO HO BISOGNO di una relazione che sia anche improntata agli unicorni che se no non mi diverto".
> 
> ...


Una da sfruttare insomma.


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Beata te.  Io mangerei pure quello che vedo in tv se apparente e te appetitoso.
> 
> Scappo a tavola.


beata te.
buona cena


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> non pregiudica neppure che ci scopi.
> dipende da tanti fattori.


Per come la pensa per me lo pregiudica eccome.
Opinioni diverse


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Horny. Ma il pelo è funzionale ad una eventuale scopata? Altrimenti posso sempre depilazione .... sperando di non sbagliare


a me non piacciono gli uomini molto pelosi e neppure quelli glabri, e nemmeno quelli che si depilano
 sono ad alto mantenimento pure sulla questione peli


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una da sfruttare insomma.


ciao 

intendi lui che sfrutta lei o lei che sfrutta lui?


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per come la pensa per me lo pregiudica eccome.
> Opinioni diverse


alttttttttt!
non stavo parlando di come la pensa questo specifico utente....sul quale per ora quoto ipazia in toto,
ma di un approccio diretto in generale, a prescindere da altre considerazioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Merenda ... ma allora mi vuoi in tiro. Vengo io per la merenda.



Io stasera tesoro faccio un risottino con zucca e finferli


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Gli hai detto che ti saresti affidata a lui?
> 
> Che ti saresti abbandonata negli effluvi della vasca ad idromassaggio nella suite dell'hotel super lusso individuato per vivere la vostra vacanza in ricchezza e godimento?
> 
> ...



Ma se si fosse messo l'orecchio come avatar avrei inteso una propensione all'ascolto. Mi ha messo la tartaruga. Voglio dire: Che ci faccio con una tartaruga? Il brodo? No! É specie protetta
Poi mi stanno pure simpatiche le tartarughe. Quelle vere. Questa mi ha messo in confusione. Allora a sto ragazzo gli si faceva fare una bella merenda e con gli zuccheri in corpo si cercava di fare un po' di chiarezza. 
Tipo: Tu vuoi ascoltare o vuoi trombare o tutte e due? E se é giusta la terza per ottimizzare i tempi si può parlare mentre si tromba? E vuoi ascoltare o vuoi parlare? Si fa un po' per uno? Io cercavo di definire i desiderata. Ma niente, non mi si capisce mai.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

Leggo Ipazia e ogni suo post aumenta la distanza tra me e lei 
Incredibile trovare quasi l'opposto di se stesse.
Una volta dobbiamo vederci da sole e discutere per ore


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> intendi lui che sfrutta lei o lei che sfrutta lui?


Ciao 
Quando lui ha fatto la fatidica richiesta se oltre a sesso una amante potesse, sapesse, anche dargli altro (Gli unicorni di cui parlavi  ) ho avuto subito l' impressione che gli unicorni fossero funzionali al suo di benessere, non già al rapporto che presumibilmente si sarebbe instaurato, e ho detto subito, in uno dei miei primissimi post che lui in effetti cercava una "moglie surrogata", ma funzionale al suo desiderio, a se stesso, non al rapporto in quanto tale.
Poi la faccenda della sua sincerità o meno, come ho già detto è un fatto secondario, a me ha colpito che cerchi una persona per "vampirizzarla affettivamente" che è la massima espresione dell' ego inteso come ego - ismo. Cioè temo non di quella forma di egoismo che è anche analisi di se stessi, bensì di quello che cerca il "tits entertainment" (carezza tette) come dicono gli anglosassoni, di quello vuoto e fine a se stesso.
Poi il fatto che sia diretto, che esprima con chiarezza la sua volontà è secondario, credo, l'onestà è un abito che porta sempre dei buchi da qualche parte, onesto con noi, ma mente alla moglie, e forse anche a se stesso, dal momento che si racconta per la sua immagine.

Mi sono fatto capire?


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggo Ipazia e ogni suo post aumenta la distanza tra me e lei
> Incredibile trovare quasi l'opposto di se stesse.
> Una volta dobbiamo vederci da sole e discutere per ore


Non pugni per piacere eh.
Che poi io voglio bene a tutte e due e ci rimango male.


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao
> Quando lui ha fatto la fatidica richiesta se oltre a sesso una amante potesse, sapesse, anche dargli altro (Gli unicorni di cui parlavi  ) ho avuto subito l' impressione che gli unicorni fossero funzionali al suo di benessere, non già al rapporto che presumibilmente si sarebbe instaurato, e ho detto subito, in uno dei miei primissimi post che lui in effetti cercava una "moglie surrogata", ma funzionale al suo desiderio, a se stesso, non al rapporto in quanto tale.
> Poi la faccenda della sua sincerità o meno, come ho già detto è un fatto secondario, a me ha colpito che cerchi una persona per "vampirizzarla affettivamente" che è la massima espresione dell' ego inteso come ego - ismo. Cioè temo non di quella forma di egoismo che è anche analisi di se stessi, bensì di quello che cerca il "tits entertainment" (carezza tette) come dicono gli anglosassoni, di quello vuoto e fine a se stesso.
> Poi il fatto che sia diretto, che esprima con chiarezza la sua volontà è secondario, credo, l'onestà è un abito che porta sempre dei buchi da qualche parte, onesto con noi, ma mente alla moglie, e forse anche a se stesso, dal momento che si racconta per la sua immagine.
> ...


sì.
trovo questo intervento utilissimo.
in generale.
(nel senso che tu hai descritto bene la relazione che c'era tra altro e me)


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*

Ma della fase pecora nessuna parla?solo io?


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma della fase pecora nessuna parla?solo io?


Ciao, chissà la nostra pera cosa pensa delle pecore, qui in effetti si è parlato di unicorni, di onestà e di un sacco di altre cose.
L' unicorno non va bene lo stesso vero?


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, chissà la nostra pera cosa pensa delle pecore, qui in effetti si è parlato di unicorni, di onestà e di un sacco di altre cose.
> L' unicorno non va bene lo stesso vero?


Si potrebbe aprire una disquisizione sull'utilizzo del corno del suddetto unicorno...
La punta è stondata o aguzza!? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, chissà la nostra pera cosa pensa delle pecore, qui in effetti si è parlato di unicorni, di onestà e di un sacco di altre cose.
> L' unicorno non va bene lo stesso vero?


Le donne son restie a disquisire di fase-pecora,per quale motivo?
Mi piacerebbe discernere con loro sulla retrospettiva della pecora,della dinamica della pecora,della pecora come stile di vita,orizzonte davanti e pericolo alle spalle....che posto di provinciali....!
L'unicorno a pecora?suona male....


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma se si fosse messo l'orecchio come avatar avrei inteso una propensione all'ascolto. Mi ha messo la tartaruga. Voglio dire: Che ci faccio con una tartaruga? Il brodo? No! É specie protetta
> Poi mi stanno pure simpatiche le tartarughe. Quelle vere. Questa mi ha messo in confusione. Allora a sto ragazzo gli si faceva fare una bella merenda e con gli zuccheri in corpo si cercava di fare un po' di chiarezza.
> Tipo: Tu vuoi ascoltare o vuoi trombare o tutte e due? E se é giusta la terza per ottimizzare i tempi si può parlare mentre si tromba? E vuoi ascoltare o vuoi parlare? Si fa un po' per uno? Io cercavo di definire i desiderata. Ma niente, non mi si capisce mai.


:rotfl::rotfl:


mi hai fatta rotolare!! 

la tartaruga...simbolo di potenza e stabilità..appoggio sicuro e certo...riparo dai flutti della vita e rifugio caldo mentre si quietano le onde della passione....

sostegno del mondo...

	
	
		
		
	


	




.....



in effetti un po' di zucchero non gli farebbe male...grande fatica...ma è un compito impegnativo il sostenere e l'accogliere....toglie l'attenzione anche dai proprio desiderata...:mexican:

sono i tacchi sbri, non fanno tanto fanciullina da fette biscottate eh...forse una proposta a piedi nudi....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non pugni per piacere eh.
> Che poi io voglio bene a tutte e due e ci rimango male.


Ma io e lei ci adoriamo. Quando ci vediamo è sempre un piacere. Quindi niente pugni mal che vada un sano confronto


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma della fase pecora nessuna parla?solo io?


ma di che pecore vuoi parlare che si mettono i fiocchetti al cazzo???

sciogliamo i fiocchetti....poi forse si parla anche di pecore!!


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggo Ipazia e ogni suo post aumenta la distanza tra me e lei
> Incredibile trovare quasi l'opposto di se stesse.
> Una volta dobbiamo vederci da sole e discutere per ore


la dobbiamo fare sì!! 

penso che finiremmo per farci buttar fuori dal locale che arriva chiusura e noi ancora a disquisire!!!


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io e lei ci adoriamo. Quando ci vediamo è sempre un piacere. Quindi niente pugni mal che vada un sano confronto


sì


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si potrebbe aprire una disquisizione sull'utilizzo del corno del suddetto unicorno...
> La punta è stondata o aguzza!? :carneval:


 sempre aguzza. :carneval:


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le donne son restie a disquisire di fase-pecora,per quale motivo?
> Mi piacerebbe discernere con loro sulla retrospettiva della pecora,della dinamica della pecora,della pecora come stile di vita,orizzonte davanti e pericolo alle spalle....che posto di provinciali....!
> L'unicorno a pecora?suona male....


Già, è vero, suona male.


----------



## ipazia (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao
> Quando lui ha fatto la fatidica richiesta se oltre a sesso una amante potesse, sapesse, anche dargli altro (Gli unicorni di cui parlavi  ) ho avuto subito l' impressione che gli unicorni fossero funzionali al suo di benessere, non già al rapporto che presumibilmente si sarebbe instaurato, e ho detto subito, in uno dei miei primissimi post che lui in effetti cercava una "moglie surrogata", ma funzionale al suo desiderio, a se stesso, non al rapporto in quanto tale.
> Poi la faccenda della sua sincerità o meno, come ho già detto è un fatto secondario, a me ha colpito che cerchi una persona per "vampirizzarla affettivamente" che è la massima espresione dell' ego inteso come ego - ismo. Cioè temo non di quella forma di egoismo che è anche analisi di se stessi, bensì di quello che cerca il "tits entertainment" (carezza tette) come dicono gli anglosassoni, di quello vuoto e fine a se stesso.
> Poi il fatto che sia diretto, che esprima con chiarezza la sua volontà è secondario, credo, l'onestà è un abito che porta sempre dei buchi da qualche parte, onesto con noi, ma mente alla moglie, e forse anche a se stesso, dal momento che si racconta per la sua immagine.
> ...



adesso ho capito. Avevo colto anche io questa cosa...tanto che gli avevo scritto dei giardini ghiacciati...

ma io penso che un bisogno come il suo, ossia di essere colui che accudisce ci possa anche stare, se il bisogno è davvero quello. 

E io penso che invece serva a lui per sentirsi a posto scopando. Per dare un senso al sesso. 

E ci sta anche questo. 

Ma serve chiarezza per viversela bene. 

E ho la netta sensazione che lui sovrapponga i piani. 

In effetti penso che poi si corre il rischio di trovarsi nei giardini ghiacciati in infradito, perchè si credeva che fossero i giardini dell'eterna primavera.

Ma sto iniziando a pensare che bisogna proprio trovarcisi in infradito coi piedi gelati per fare ordine. 

Forse è proprio un giro. O più giri.


Di base lui mette fuori. Fuori da sè intendo. 

Che l'amante è una stronza che recita un personaggio, perchè da lui ha voluto solo lo scopare. 

Io penso che invece sia lui a non aver trovato soddisfazione dei suoi bisogni in lei. E non se lo è detto. Ma ha buttato tutto nel giudizio su di lei. Che non lo sposta di mm nella comprensione di sè, ma probabilmente lo fa sentire più a posto con se stesso.

Il punto è che fino a quando quella (l'amante) è stronza e lui il povero cenerentolo, non se ne esce...

Non penso vampirizzi...semmai rischia di farsi vampirizzare se trova quella giusta, da me si dice "ch'el del formai(quello del formaggio)"....e di fare un grosso grosso casino.

Altro che serenità e pace per il bene del figlio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le donne son restie a disquisire di fase-pecora,per quale motivo?
> Mi piacerebbe discernere con loro sulla retrospettiva della pecora,della dinamica della pecora,della pecora come stile di vita,orizzonte davanti e pericolo alle spalle....che posto di provinciali....!
> L'unicorno a pecora?suona male....



Allora: Non fare casino pure tu. Fosse orso parleremmo di pecora. Perché l'orso la pecora l'apprezza. Ma abbiamo escluso l'orso. Quindi la pecora non c'entra. Qui c'entra l'ascolto. Non mi fare casini che la questione è complessa.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho aggiunto un edit....
> 
> io ho letto non un semplice e chiaro "sentite a me, con mia moglie va male. non faccio più sesso. vorrei fare sesso e sto quindi cercando sesso. fra l'altro, IO HO BISOGNO di una relazione che sia anche improntata agli unicorni che se no non mi diverto".
> 
> ...


quindi anche per te l'approccio che ha usato per quanto limpido non ha trovato consenso perché qualcosa ti ha lasciato perplessa. 
E ci sta.
forse se pera cotta avesse adottato un approccio diverso, diversi sarebbero stati i risultati, questo sostengo. 
concordo con te nel fatto che pera cotta ha espresso la necessità di soddisfare i suoi bisogni trasformandoli nei bisogni anche della sua ipotetica amante


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lenticchie  ... che buone. Come le prepari? Io stasera sono indeciso. Ho gnocchi di patate con ragù di carne di maiale, frico friulano di patate e formaggio,  saltimbocca alla romana. Questo sicuro.


Madonna !!!! Ma quanto mangi ?! Cioè assaggi tutte le pietanze ? 
Io con un piatto di lenticchie e pane bruschettato mi sono saziata, poi solo un mandarino


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> E come fa a saperli se non ha neppure partecipato a cene?
> 
> 
> Che poi di solito si parla d'altro. MAH!


Confidenze,a quanto si è capito, esplicitate in privato.


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Confidenze,a quanto si è capito, esplicitate in privato.



Allora sbaglia sia chi le fa, sia chi non e' capace di tenerle per sé.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2016)

Peracotta hai trovato ciò che cercavi?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che poi non è che uno si presenta e immediatamente dopo il nome ti sciorina una serie di scuse per chiavarti.
> In genere ci si trova a parlare, a frequentare gli stessi ambienti...e allora se uno punta un'altra persona le si avvicina, si tasta il terreno e via, questo non vuol dire però doverla per forza prenderla per il culo per concludere.
> Boh...


Ma qui siamo partiti dal l'esempio di pera cotta che ha assunto un certo approccio.
credo che abbia destabilizzato proprio perché inusuale.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre fregata la sincerita', pure con mio marito.


Cvd


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma qui siamo partiti dal l'esempio di pera cotta che ha assunto un certo approccio.
> credo che abbia destabilizzato proprio perché inusuale.


Certo, poi si è sviscerato anche altro.
A me il peracottaro ha fatto pure simpatia! Quello che fa sorridere è il fatto che questo non è un forum d'annunci e quindi ci sta la bonaria presa in giro.
Detto ciò proprio perchè mi fa ridere apprezzo più uno che esplicita e che va dritto al sodo piuttosto che uno che fa le manovre e straparla di menate solo ed esclusivamente per arrivare a un punto, che fondamentalmente è lo stesso per entrambi, ovvero: ficcare.
Ma bada, va benissimo! Siamo tutti adulti e si spera consenzienti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

Oltre a quotare fino allo stremo spleen (anche se simula capacità riflessive per cuccare :mexican direi che se pera ha esigenze affettive ha una in casa e pure un figlio che avranno ancora più esigenze.
La sua sincerità potrebbe essere apprezzata ma è accompagnata da una vomitevole ipocrisia a casa sua con chi dice di voler tutelare.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

*negli approcci e nelle relazioni*

Quando ci si relaziona non è tanto importante come è l'altro, ma come ci fa sentire.
Il fatto che un uomo se ti approccia è perché verrebbe volentieri a letto con te l'ho capito alle medie. Con l'avanzare degli anni ho potuto più facilmente avere relazioni amicali con uomini molto più giovani che non avevano quella intenzione  (anche se, come di Harry di "Harry ti presento Sally" talvolta non è un deterrente) ma questo non significa che non ci si relazioni per verificare se vi è una minima affinità.
Uno come pera mi dà l'idea che farebbe proposte del genere del bimbaminkia di oro. 
Una dovrebbe davvero essere alla fame e in un paesino di 200 abitanti per cogliere una occasione così poco appetitosa.
Voglio dire che quello incontrato in discoteca o nell'autogrill può farti sentire una che ha suscitato del desiderio, pera ti fa sentire già in partenza una bambola gonfiabile con come optional un po' di coccole.


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo, poi si è sviscerato anche altro.
> A me il peracottaro ha fatto pure simpatia! Quello che fa sorridere è il fatto che *questo non è un forum d'annunci* e quindi ci sta la bonaria presa in giro.
> Detto ciò proprio perchè mi fa ridere apprezzo più uno che esplicita e che va dritto al sodo piuttosto che uno che fa le manovre e straparla di menate solo ed esclusivamente per arrivare a un punto, che fondamentalmente è lo stesso per entrambi, ovvero: ficcare.
> Ma bada, va benissimo! Siamo tutti adulti e si spera consenzienti.


Io avevo proposto di creare una sezione apposita.  Con tanto di presentazioni e di gusti.


----------



## spleen (20 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltre a quotare fino allo stremo spleen (*anche se simula capacità riflessive per cuccare *:mexican direi che se pera ha esigenze affettive ha una in casa e pure un figlio che avranno ancora più esigenze.
> La sua sincerità potrebbe essere apprezzata ma è accompagnata da una vomitevole ipocrisia a casa sua con chi dice di voler tutelare.


 sgamato.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io avevo proposto di creare una sezione apposita.  Con tanto di presentazioni e di gusti.


Addirittura !


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io avevo proposto di creare una sezione apposita.  Con tanto di presentazioni e di gusti.


c'avemo er Priveè apposta pure pè quello.......


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> non oso immaginare...
> 
> ma mi sembra che anche qui non si scherzi...solo che qui insieme agli unicorni ci sono le cavalcate...e sembra che si possano cavalcare solo gli unicorni...:carneval:
> 
> ...


Io sono assediato dagli unicorni e equini... di fantasia... a causa della figlia. Ho trascorso tutta la sera a sistemare con lei castelli case botteghe treni auto carrozze per più di  centinaio (credo anche duecento) di minipony serie vecchia e nuova grandi e piccoli nella sua stanza. Ne è appassionata... ma non so più dove metterli ormai!!! Ha pure mutande, leggins, orecchini, magliette etc di questi equini di plastica colorata. :carneval:
Non parlatemi di unicorni, metaforici o sintetici che siano...  Li ho fuori dagli occhi... e mannaggia al Natale e ai compleanni...


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> credo che a stridere sia il suo modo di porsi...come risolutore di bisogni altrui..quando ad aver bisogno in realtà è lui...ma di questo ha molto poco parlato.


Vero.


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono assediato dagli unicorni e equini... di fantasia... a causa della figlia. Ho trascorso tutta la sera a sistemare con lei castelli case botteghe treni auto carrozze per più di  centinaio (credo anche duecento) di minipony serie vecchia e nuova grandi e piccoli nella sua stanza. Ne è appassionata... ma non so più dove metterli ormai!!! Ha pure mutande, leggins, orecchini, magliette etc di questi equini di plastica colorata. :carneval:
> Non parlatemi di unicorni, metaforici o sintetici che siano...  Li ho fuori dagli occhi... e mannaggia al Natale e ai compleanni...


Buongiorno old boy [emoji23]


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono assediato dagli unicorni e equini... di fantasia... a causa della figlia. Ho trascorso tutta la sera a sistemare con lei castelli case botteghe treni auto carrozze per più di  centinaio (credo anche duecento) di minipony serie vecchia e nuova grandi e piccoli nella sua stanza. Ne è appassionata... ma non so più dove metterli ormai!!! Ha pure mutande, leggins, orecchini, magliette etc di questi equini di plastica colorata. :carneval:
> Non parlatemi di unicorni, metaforici o sintetici che siano...  Li ho fuori dagli occhi... e mannaggia al Natale e ai compleanni...


Bei momenti!  :up: Poi te la ritrovi cresciuta in un attimo...


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho aggiunto un edit....
> 
> io ho letto non un semplice e chiaro "sentite a me, con mia moglie va male. non faccio più sesso. vorrei fare sesso e sto quindi cercando sesso. fra l'altro, IO HO BISOGNO di una relazione che sia anche improntata agli unicorni che se no non mi diverto".
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## ivanl (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto. Queste frasi danno la nausea... e le può pronunciare solo un poveraccio. E se una a sentirle non scappa al volo, ha grossi problemi.


Ti assicuro che ci sono quelle che ci credono davvero..e che sei fai loro notare che sono dette con un unico scopo, ci restano anche male, perche' pensavano fossero vere


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Bei momenti!  :up: Poi te la ritrovi cresciuta in un attimo...



Già e sistemando la sua camera invece di trovare unicorni ti ritrovi tra le mani un preservativo e..... opsss


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Già e sistemando la sua camera invece di trovare unicorni ti ritrovi tra le mani un preservativo e..... opsss


Si .... verissimo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Già e sistemando la sua camera invece di trovare unicorni *ti ritrovi tra le mani un preservativo e..*... opsss


e anzi, questo quando va bene...  sennò ti ritrovi ai giardinetti col nipotino :rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e anzi, questo quando va bene...  sennò ti ritrovi ai giardinetti col nipotino :rotfl:


Moh non andiamo troppo avanti...


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi anche per te l'approccio che ha usato per quanto limpido non ha trovato consenso perché qualcosa ti ha lasciato perplessa.
> E ci sta.
> forse se pera cotta avesse adottato un approccio diverso, diversi sarebbero stati i risultati, questo sostengo.
> concordo con te nel fatto che pera cotta ha espresso la necessità di soddisfare i suoi bisogni trasformandoli nei bisogni anche della sua ipotetica amante


non è l'approccio in sè. 

Ho trovato simpatica l'intenzione. Ossia, questo è un forum dove c'è gente, si parla di tradimento, io cerco compagnia per tradire, mi sembra un buon posto per cercare. 
E ho trovato simpatico il fatto che l'abbia fatto. 

E mi piace molto l'idea di spleen degli annunci..in ogni caso la rete è un posto come un altro dove si incontra gente...penso sia uno strumento interessante, seppur usato in modo molto primitivo anche perchè spesso non si considera il peso che ha scrivere ad un monitor "immaginando" chi c'è di là...e penso che spesso si dimentichi che manca l'80% della comunicazione che ci permette di capirci...ma penso sia fisiologico di uno strumento relativamente nuovo. Si vedrà come evolverà. 

Non ho visto limpidezza. Ma non ho neanche pensato che pera sia malizioso, penso che semplicemente non sia consapevole lui di quello che cerca. E allora si propone all'altra spostando su di lei i suoi bisogni. 
Ma questo è un semplice meccanismo di proiezione quando si fatica a guardarsi e ascoltarsi dentro. E l'altro diventa una sorta di specchio contenitore. 

Penso che il pera non sia limpido semplicemente perchè lui non è in chiarezza con se stesso. 

Quindi mette i fiocchetti al cazzo...

Ed è  mia la posizione del non gradirlo. I fiocchetti non mi piacciono nè online nè nella realtà. 

Questo mi ha lasciata perplessa. 

Unito al fatto che non sono donna che cerca paternage e che offre maternage, quindi di base casso questo tipo di modalità relazionale, on line e nella vita. Ma questa è di nuovo roba mia. 


Quindi non è l'approccio in sè - entrare in un forum e cercare apertamente - che mi ha perplessa. Io non ci vedo nulla di male, anzi, ripeto, l'idea di spleen dell sezione annunci la vedo bene. E penso che la rete sia un amplificatore di possibilità di conoscenze e che sia questa una delle sue funzioni. 

A me perplime il contenuto. Una inserzione come quella del pera non mi incuriosirebbe neanche su un sito di annunci e inserzioni. Semplicemente non risponderei a contenuti come i suoi se io fossi in cerca, perchè mi respingono, non fanno per me. 
Ma questo non significa che non vadano bene in assoluto. Altre donne risponderebbero semplicemente perchè ci si ritrovano. 

Quello che penso che qui non abbia funzionato è che il confessionale o il privè non sono abitualmente utilizzati per cercare, ma sono spazi di discussione. 

Ribadisco, una sezione annunci secondo me sarebbe bella....certo, significherebbe superare l'imbarazzo di dire apertamente "mi sento sola/o, conosco poca gente, vorrei conoscere gente anche con l'idea di scopare"....

penso sia questo il gap....non il modo.


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e anzi, questo quando va bene...  sennò ti ritrovi ai giardinetti col nipotino :rotfl:


Eri un DILF, mica un GILF!!!


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono assediato dagli unicorni e equini... di fantasia... a causa della figlia. Ho trascorso tutta la sera a sistemare con lei castelli case botteghe treni auto carrozze per più di  centinaio (credo anche duecento) di minipony serie vecchia e nuova grandi e piccoli nella sua stanza. Ne è appassionata... ma non so più dove metterli ormai!!! Ha pure mutande, leggins, orecchini, magliette etc di questi equini di plastica colorata. :carneval:
> Non parlatemi di unicorni, metaforici o sintetici che siano...  Li ho fuori dagli occhi... e mannaggia al Natale e ai compleanni...


avevo cercato quando hai scritto fluttershy...mi ero chiesta a che pratica ti riferissi!!...

che ne conosco un po', di pratiche...ma fluttershy non l'avevo mai sentita ed ero curiosissima, così ho scritto e mi si è aperta la pagina minypony....sono rotolata dalla sedia...avevo altri immaginari:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...e ho capito che ti riferivi a tua figlia:rotfl:...e non oso immaginare cosa possa significare vivere immerso nei minipony 


edit: fra l'altro flutter mi andava in assonanza con flogger..:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Già e sistemando la sua camera invece di trovare unicorni ti ritrovi tra le mani un preservativo e..... opsss



...e fortuna che nonostante gli unicorni, si ricordi il preservativo!


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eri un DILF, mica un GILF!!!


e per fortuna, sono ancora un DILF


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e fortuna che nonostante gli unicorni, si ricordi il preservativo!


ma l'Unicorno Rosa permette l'uso degli anticoncezionali?


----------



## peracotta (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E l'essere speciale, lo dico da donna, non vuol mica dire sentirsi amata, ma desiderata...che è cosa ben diversa.


Nicka non so come ringraziarti per questa frase. Non sto scherzando, non ti prendo in giro: lo penso davvero!! Mi hai aperto un mondo. Questa cosa è interessantissima per me. Averla capito prima mi avrebbe risolto un sacco di problemi.



perplesso ha detto:


> mettiamola così. con noi ti sei presentato per quello che sei e per quello che vuoi e cerchi e va benissimo.
> dici che tua moglie è serena senza sesso e anche questo è possibile. ti ha chiesto di adeguarti. e ok.
> ma
> o tua moglie è la più grande egoista del mondo, o tu non hai avuto la stessa onestà intellettuale con lei che hai avuto nel presentarti a noi.
> ...


Lei ed io ne abbiamo parlato e riparlato, a volte scherzando e a volte invece litigando. Le ho prospettato la possibilità di cercare “fuori”, ma quando poi è accaduto non l’ho informata. In questo non sono stato sincero. Ma un rapporto di 20 anni non è un “contratto di cui si possono cambiare i termini”, come scrivi tu. E’ una relazione fatta di migliaia di cose. Anche della voglia di non farle del male.


----------



## peracotta (21 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il neretto:
> Carola, siccome appunto ci sono voci diversissime nel forum, è lecito anche che ci siano persone che non la pensano come pera, oppure che hanno dei sospetti, oppure perfino che tendono a giudicare, vorrei farti notare che non è un problema, trovo sia un problema maggiore, al contrario, chi relega le altrui opinioni dentro la categoria "moralismi", innanzi tutto perchè è già questo un discorso moralistico, secondariamente perchè se uno viene qua automaticamente si espone e deve essere consapevole di cio.
> Sul rosso, mi sembra che in effetti sia questo il nucleo del problema e la domanda che lui fa.
> Però quelle che mi faccio io sono:
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Alla sua presentazione è mancato il contrappunto del dolore che ognuno di noi, in situazioni paragonabili, ha dovuto affrontare faticosamente.
> il suo approccio "ingegneristico" al problema lo ha alienato dalla comprensione di tanti, forse di tutti.


Ma io ho già passato la fase pipponi mentali e disperazione. Sono andato al di là dei dubbi e dei miei supposti valori. Ho digerito il mio dubbio/dolore/solitudine. Ho agito. Mi sono sentito male nei confronti di mia moglie, ma anche di nuovo vivo e felice. Ho già passato le mie crisi e non sento la necessità di condividerle qui con degli sconosciuti, men che meno perché possano “capirmi” o “apprezzarmi” di più. Perché do per scontato che il 90% di chi tradisce abbia passato queste fasi; sono sicuro che fatte salve rare eccezioni, a chiunque la coscienza abbia dato uno scossone quando si è trovato di fronte alla scelta se andare a letto con qualcuno al di fuori di una relazione ufficiale seria. Ma invece vedo che non si deve dare per scontato nulla.



spleen ha detto:


> Ciao
> Quando lui ha fatto la fatidica richiesta se oltre a sesso una amante potesse, sapesse, anche dargli altro (Gli unicorni di cui parlavi
> 
> 
> ...


Ti sei fatto capire benissimo. Quello che si è capito da questo intervento sono la tua desolazione, aridità e pochezza.


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma l'Unicorno Rosa permette l'uso degli anticoncezionali?



Eeehhh...questo è un quesito interessante 

...nei secoli sono state trovate interessanti mediazioni rispetto alle istruzioni iniziali, piuttosto rigide se vogliamo

...e sono stati inventati gli unicorni sottoposti e i giardini fioriti in eterna primavera... 

...e non penso sia un caso l'utilizzo dei fiocchetti per ammorbidire il Suo giudizio e le Sue indicazioni..


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Nicka non so come ringraziarti per questa frase. Non sto scherzando, non ti prendo in giro: lo penso davvero!! Mi hai aperto un mondo. Questa cosa è interessantissima per me. Averla capito prima mi avrebbe risolto un sacco di problemi.
> 
> 
> Lei ed io ne abbiamo parlato e riparlato, a volte scherzando e a volte invece litigando. Le ho prospettato la possibilità di cercare “fuori”, ma quando poi è accaduto non l’ho informata. In questo non sono stato sincero. Ma un rapporto di 20 anni non è un “contratto di cui si possono cambiare i termini”, come scrivi tu. E’ una relazione fatta di migliaia di cose. Anche della voglia di non farle del male.


come detto, se hai rispetto dell'intelligenza di tua moglie, scopri le carte e dille la verità.  che un rapporto ventennale sia una cosa complessa è fuor di dubbio.

l'unico motivo valido per non dirle la verità è presupporre che non sarebbe in grado di gestirla, solo in quel caso avrebbe un senso mentirle.

ritieni che questa donna non saprebbe gestire la verità?


----------



## peracotta (21 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma se si fosse messo l'orecchio come avatar avrei inteso una propensione all'ascolto. Mi ha messo la tartaruga. Voglio dire: Che ci faccio con una tartaruga? Il brodo? No! É specie protetta
> Poi mi stanno pure simpatiche le tartarughe. Quelle vere. Questa mi ha messo in confusione. Allora a sto ragazzo gli si faceva fare una bella merenda e con gli zuccheri in corpo si cercava di fare un po' di chiarezza.
> Tipo: Tu vuoi ascoltare o vuoi trombare o tutte e due? E se é giusta la terza per ottimizzare i tempi si può parlare mentre si tromba? E vuoi ascoltare o vuoi parlare? Si fa un po' per uno? Io cercavo di definire i desiderata. Ma niente, non mi si capisce mai.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io Ipa non so più come fare. Mi sono anche offerta di preparargli la merenda e da allora mi evita. Questo si è il prezzo che si paga ad essere sinceri.


Ma io per una merenda o un aperitivo ci sono sempre, l’ho già detto, Sbriciolata. Soprattutto con una persona simpatica come te. Anzi sarei molto curioso perché sono qui che mi lascio affascinare dalle vostre elucubrazioni chiedendomi che persone siate davvero, mentre magari viste dal vivo vi casserei in dieci secondi hahaha.



ipazia ha detto:


> ma, parlando per me, quella parte di annuncio in cui si ricopre di unicorni rosa e rose eternamente fiorite un bisogno primario come il sesso non lo trovo una prova di presenza a sè...più che di sincerità.
> Come no trovo presenza a sè nel traslare i propri bisogni su quelli dell'altro....
> e la nostra pera che ha bisogno di una relazione abbastanza soddisfacente da fargli fare scopate soddisfacenti, ma non ha parlato di questo bisogno...si è messo lui nella posizione di colui che avrebbe soddisfatto i bisogni della dolce pulzella che si sarebbe affidata a lui...
> non ho visto invece nulla di male nel chiedere, e non vedo nulla di male nelle conoscenze che partono da incontri on line...lola è una perla preziosa per me, e l'ho conosciuta qui
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> ho aggiunto un edit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Gli hai detto che ti saresti affidata a lui?
> Che ti saresti abbandonata negli effluvi della vasca ad idromassaggio nella suite dell'hotel super lusso individuato per vivere la vostra vacanza in ricchezza e godimento?
> Hai sinceramente espresso il tuo bisogno di essere accudita e tenuta sulle ginocchia mentre ti si dona ascolto e accoglimento? (e magari anche due sculacciate in caso piacesse...)
> ...guarda che erano requisiti fondamentali!!
> ...mi sovviene il sospetto che tu abbia parlato di tacchi e camminamenti...dì la verità...





ipazia ha detto:


> ma io penso che un bisogno come il suo, ossia di essere colui che accudisce ci possa anche stare, se il bisogno è davvero quello.
> E io penso che invece serva a lui per sentirsi a posto scopando. Per dare un senso al sesso.
> E ci sta anche questo.
> Ma serve chiarezza per viversela bene.
> ...


Mi stupisce sempre come persone apparentemente intelligenti risultino poi non capire un tubo. Ipazia, tu hai estrapolato una frase da un contesto, non ci hai capito un’acca e poi ci hai costruito sopra castelli in aria per almeno 10 post. 
Mi hai chiesto cosa io intendessi per “tempo di qualità” ed ho risposto che lo considero un “lusso” rispetto alla quotidianità, un momento di scambio vero e profondo, intriso di bellezza e lontano da qualsiasi squallore.
Ho fatto qualche esempio, dicendo tra l’altro che SE PER CASO NON AVESSIMO DOVE ANDARE per stare insieme, non porterei mai una donna in un motel, ma cercherei un posto carino. Non mi sembrava di dire niente di che. Tu invece hai preso un esempio fatto tanto per farsi capire e hai pontificato costruendoci sopra un assioma che nemmeno Paul Dirac… 

La mia ex-amante non l’ho mai definita stronza: lo hai fatto tu. Io ho lasciato intendere che lei (come te probabilmente, a questo punto, visto che il fatto di proiettare tanto sugli altri è prerogativa di chi si sente tratto in causa) è una donna con una facciata vincente, aggressiva, sicura di sé. E’ ricca, bella, intelligente, ha una casa fantastica in centro, un marito in carriera etc etc. Peccato che poi a conoscerla bene non ha amici, fa una vita di uno squallore intellettuale e morale notevoli, il marito è un demente e con i soldi non riesce a far altro che comprare cose di lusso. Chi non la conosce la invidia, la subisce o la teme. Ma a me invece il fatto di scoprire la sua debolezza e fragilità l’ha resa molto più cara di quanto fosse prima. Mi ero molto appassionato alle sue vicende umane, perché sono fatto così, anche con gli amici. 

Per il resto non mi vergogno affatto nel dire che potrei fare sesso solo con una persona per cui provo qualcosa. Non è una frase da macho? E anche chissene. Non vedo le donne come pezzi di carne; ho avuto un’educazione molto efficace in questo. E’ un limite nella ricerca di qualcuno con cui avere una relazione extra? Certamente. E’ gestibile su lungo termine? Non lo so, forse hai ragione tu e tradire non fa davvero per me.

Comunque se tu sei quella che si fa scopate (come hai scritto tu eh ) da “1,2,3 bagno” con sconosciuti, o che “ha avuto toy-boy” ed è stata una “toy-girl”  buon per te. Se tu vedi certi uomini come pezzi di carne da scopare sono fatti tuoi, non ti critico, non ti giudico, come non giudico la mia ex. Ma non pretendere che gli altri debbano essere come voi per essere OK. 



ipazia ha detto:


> ma di che pecore vuoi parlare che si mettono i fiocchetti al cazzo???
> sciogliamo i fiocchetti....poi forse si parla anche di pecore!!


Ecco, se c’è una cosa che mi toglie qualsiasi poesia sono le donne volgari e sboccate. La scurrilità è già fastidiosa in un uomo, figuriamoci in una donna. Non la trovo affatto segno di emancipazione, ma di bruttura interiore.


----------



## peracotta (21 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto, se hai rispetto dell'intelligenza di tua moglie, scopri le carte e dille la verità.  che un rapporto ventennale sia una cosa complessa è fuor di dubbio.
> 
> l'unico motivo valido per non dirle la verità è presupporre che non sarebbe in grado di gestirla, solo in quel caso avrebbe un senso mentirle.
> 
> ritieni che questa donna non saprebbe gestire la verità?


La tua è un'osservazione saggia e impersonale come giustamente ci si aspetta da chi vede qualcosa "da fuori".
La conosco: le darei un dolore immenso e ci lasceremmo. Io questo non lo voglio.


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> La tua è un'osservazione saggia e impersonale come giustamente ci si aspetta da chi vede qualcosa "da fuori".
> La conosco: le darei un dolore immenso e ci lasceremmo.* Io questo non lo voglio*.


perché?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

Ma il Nick lo hai scelto per offrire su un piatto d'argento ai romani di darti del peracottaro?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?


Perché non reggerebbe il disprezzo della moglie.


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eeehhh...questo è un quesito interessante
> 
> ...nei secoli sono state trovate interessanti mediazioni rispetto alle istruzioni iniziali, piuttosto rigide se vogliamo
> 
> ...


bisogna vedere se lo Spaghetto Cosmico è d'accordo  (non sto scherzando, il Pastafarianesimo esiste davvero )


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ma io per una merenda o un aperitivo ci sono sempre, l’ho già detto, Sbriciolata. Soprattutto con una persona simpatica come te. Anzi sarei molto curioso perché sono qui che mi lascio affascinare dalle vostre elucubrazioni chiedendomi che persone siate davvero, mentre magari viste dal vivo vi casserei in dieci secondi hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma perchè ti senti attaccato pera?

Al netto della vacanza, che è per scherzare e mi fa ridere, quello che io ho evidenziato è che sei TU ad avere dei bisogni ma ti sei proposto come colui che RISPONDE ai bisogni di giovani o meno giovani pulzellle. 

Tu hai bisogno di ... vedi secondo grassetto.  
Sono bisogni tuoi, non ci vedo niente di male. Non capisco la necesità di proiettarli sulle donne. Chiedi. 
Poi valuterai le risposte. 

Quanto al primo grassetto...pensaci su...personalmente trovo molto triste e indicativo il fatto di considerare "tempo di qualità" un lusso fuori dalla quotidianità. E anche questo parla di tuoi bisogni profondi. 

Siamo anche pezzi di carne. Senza la carne...la vedo dura concretizzare il desiderio fisico. Non pensi? 
E il riconoscere che si è carne, istinto e pulsione è riconoscere interezza dal mio punto di vista. E dare dignità anche a bisogni primari e animali se vogliamo. Non vedo perchè dovrei negarli o indorarli se li sento. E non vedo nulla di male nel sentire solo quelli, senza fiocchetti. Basta saperlo e dichiararlo. Per lasciare all'altro libertà di scelta. E darsi libertà di scelta. 

Questo non esclude il resto. Ma il resto è frutto di un percorso che ha a che vedere con la conoscenza, la condivisione, l'intimità...e non è detto che sempre nella vita si abbia bisogno del resto o lo si desideri. A volte sì, a volte no. 

Questo non toglie dignità o rispetto. Nella chiarezza di intenti. Dentro. E poi, solo poi fuori.
Nel gioco di toy boy o toy girl non vedo nulla di male. E' un gioco. Basta dirlo e condividere le regole. 


Quanto al cazzo...non ho altri nomi sai? Preferisci pene? Uccello? Ciccio? 

Personalmente cazzo mi piace molto. Mi fa tenerezza. E non lo trovo per niente volgare, in nessuna delle sue dimostrazioni ed esplicazioni...dalla morbidezza alla durezza...tenero e simpatico


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> La tua è un'osservazione saggia e impersonale come giustamente ci si aspetta da chi vede qualcosa "da fuori".
> La conosco: le darei un dolore immenso e ci lasceremmo. Io questo non lo voglio.


non vuoi perdere lei o non vuoi perdere l'unica in casa che sa far andare la lavatrice?

tieni presente che per chi ti scrive l'eterna fedeltà è molto utopistica.    ma sempre presupponendo che stiamo parlando di una donna intelligente, le cose si possono dire anche per gradi.

se ritieni che sbatterle la verità tutta insieme in faccia le distruggerebbe, puoi prepararla man mano.

perchè non posso credere che questa donna non s'immagini che un matrimonio bianco ti pesi.


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> bisogna vedere se lo Spaghetto Cosmico è d'accordo  (non sto scherzando, il Pastafarianesimo esiste davvero )



Eh...sempre difficile mettere d'accordo...

..mi sembra che l'ottavo comandamento dia qualche indicazione a riguardo però 

Io preferirei davvero che tu evitassi di fare agli altri quello che vorresti fosse fatto a te se sei uno che apprezza, ehm, cose che fanno largo uso di pelle/lubrificanti/Las Vegas. Se anche l'altra persona le apprezza (purché si rispetti il quarto punto), allora dateci dentro, fatevi foto, e, per l'amor di Mike, indossate un preservativo! In tutta onestà, è un pezzo di gomma. Se non avessi voluto che fosse piacevole farlo, avrei aggiunto delle spine, o qualcos'altro.

(cit. wikipedia)


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Gennaio 2016)

Peracotta, lungi da me voler difendere Ipa, ma scrivere di "mettere fiocchetti al cazzo", non è essere scurrile, ma semplicemente definire le cose col proprio nome [emoji57] 
Perché è quello che tu hai fatto intendere,  quello di mettere il fiocchetto al cazzo. Ed è qui che stride la tua richiesta. Che di per se ci sta (vuoi conoscere donne per scopare) se non fosse che hai tentato di metterci il fiocchetto. E il fiocchetto oltre che di cattivo gusto (imho) poi nel coito può risultare scomodo [emoji57] 
Se togli il fiocchetto magari qualcuna apprezza e accoglie [emoji6]


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...sempre difficile mettere d'accordo...
> 
> ..mi sembra che l'ottavo comandamento dia qualche indicazione a riguardo però
> 
> ...


mi pare un'ottima precisazione


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi pare un'ottima precisazione


illuminante direi


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Peracotta, lungi da me voler difendere Ipa, ma scrivere di "mettere fiocchetti al cazzo", non è essere scurrile, ma semplicemente definire le cose col proprio nome [emoji57]
> Perché è quello che tu hai fatto intendere,  quello di mettere il fiocchetto al cazzo. Ed è qui che stride la tua richiesta. Che di per se ci sta (vuoi conoscere donne per scopare) se non fosse che hai tentato di metterci il fiocchetto. E il fiocchetto oltre che di cattivo gusto (imho) poi nel coito può risultare scomodo [emoji57]
> Se togli il fiocchetto magari qualcuna apprezza e accoglie [emoji6]


ma cos'è questa storia dei fiocchetti sul cazzo?


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> illuminante direi


e poi dicono che ci odia


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non reggerebbe il disprezzo della moglie.


O probabilmente le vuole ancora bene, sesso a parte


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma cos'è questa storia dei fiocchetti sul cazzo?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Rileggi uno dei post dietro di Ipa, lo spiega a modo suo, ma è geniale nell'interpretazione del pensiero espresso da Peracotta [emoji6]


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Rileggi uno dei post dietro di Ipa, lo spiega a modo suo, ma è geniale nell'interpretazione del pensiero espresso da Peracotta [emoji6]


allora vado a leggere


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Peracotta, lungi da me voler difendere Ipa, ma scrivere di "mettere fiocchetti al cazzo", non è essere scurrile, ma semplicemente definire le cose col proprio nome [emoji57]
> Perché è quello che tu hai fatto intendere,  quello di mettere il fiocchetto al cazzo. Ed è qui che stride la tua richiesta. Che di per se ci sta (vuoi conoscere donne per scopare) se non fosse che hai tentato di metterci il fiocchetto. E il fiocchetto oltre che di cattivo gusto (imho) poi nel coito può risultare scomodo [emoji57]
> Se togli il fiocchetto magari qualcuna apprezza e accoglie [emoji6]



Però quello che intendo col mettere fiocchetti al cazzo, riguarda esattamente quello a cui si riferiva oscuro. Ossia la retrospettiva sulla pecora. 

La retrospettiva sulla pecora la si fa se è della pecora che si è in cerca ed è chiaro. 

Non la si può fare se il cazzo è infiocchettato, ossia la pecora non è in sè e per sè ma è passerella per altro. 

E la confusione è qui, secondo me. 

SE si cerca da scopare, allora le retrospettive sulle pecore sorgono spontanee e diventano pure dolci.

SE si cercano gli unicorni, le pecore e il cazzo diventano volgari. 

Io penso che scambiare i fiocchetti al cazzo col cazzo sia pericoloso. Specialmente se si ha intenzione di tradire, nella situazione che racconta pera. 

E penso che pera non si stia dicendo alcuni bisogno profondi che riguardano il suo matrimonio. 

Non è mica uno libero che cerca una donna per relazione. E no nci vedrei niente di male. 

E' un uomo sposato che cerca donna per relazione, relazione in cui mettere bisogni che non trova soddisfatti nel matrimonio e tutto questo senza aver chiarito bene anche con la moglie, vista la situazione, quali sono le sue intenzioni. E tutto attorcigliato fra l'altro nella paura di far male alla moglie. 

Mi chiedo di questa moglie, che domande si ponga e che mancanze abbia. E come le risolva. 

Che voglio dire, anche ricoperto di fiocchetti, il cazzo piace alle donne...altro che no...e manca, da solo o con l'accompagnamento dell'orchestra. 

Ma in questo casino emozionale e di bisogni inespressi, non vorrei fare la cassandra della situazione, penso che il pera rischi di trovarsi ingarbugliato e non poco. 

Lui cerca affetto, mica scopare. 
Niente di male. Ma la sua realtà è che è un uomo sposato che non riesce ad essere chiaro con la moglie. E si attorciglia nel non volerle fare male. Nobile, forse...ma lo stesso rischioso...rispetto a quello che lui cerca.


----------



## peracotta (21 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *non vuoi perdere lei o non vuoi perdere l'unica in casa che sa far andare la lavatrice?
> *tieni presente che per chi ti scrive l'eterna fedeltà è molto utopistica.    ma sempre presupponendo che stiamo parlando di una donna intelligente, le cose si possono dire anche per gradi.
> 
> se ritieni che sbatterle la verità tutta insieme in faccia le distruggerebbe, puoi prepararla man mano.
> ...


Il neretto lo prendo come un insulto bello e buono. Mi rimangio la tua supposta saggezza.
Tu, nessuno di voi, ha la minima idea di cosa sia la nostra vita, di cosa abbiamo passato insieme lei ed io. 
Di quanto siamo stati vicini alla morte. Di quante volte siamo rinati.
E tuttavia pontificate. Criticate. Deridete. 
Non esistono rimedi semplici a problemi complessi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> non è l'approccio in sè.
> 
> Ho trovato simpatica l'intenzione. Ossia, questo è un forum dove c'è gente, si parla di tradimento, io cerco compagnia per tradire, mi sembra un buon posto per cercare.
> E ho trovato simpatico il fatto che l'abbia fatto.
> ...


l'unica cosa che non funziona qui sono le seghe mentali che vi fate invece di interagire, naturalmente, con le persone.
PERSONE ipazia, PERSONE: non esperimenti sociali.


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che non funziona qui sono le seghe mentali che vi fate invece di interagire, naturalmente, con le persone.
> PERSONE ipazia, PERSONE: non esperimenti sociali.


ma lo sai che ho questa vena sadica latente 

interagisco con le persone che mi interessano..le altre mi piace guardarle


----------



## peracotta (21 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Rileggi uno dei post dietro di Ipa, lo spiega a modo suo, ma è geniale nell'interpretazione del pensiero espresso da Peracotta [emoji6]


Ma tu hai anche la scritta "welcome" sulla schiena? O la modalità zerbino ti viene naturale?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Il neretto lo prendo come un insulto bello e buono. Mi rimangio la tua supposta saggezza.
> Tu, nessuno di voi, ha la minima idea di cosa sia la nostra vita, di cosa abbiamo passato insieme lei ed io.
> Di quanto siamo stati vicini alla morte. Di quante volte siamo rinati.
> E tuttavia pontificate. Criticate. Deridete.
> Non esistono rimedi semplici a problemi complessi.



sì, ma non prendertela.
non serve che ti giustifichi, credi.
ricordati della modalità aperitivo :up:


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Il neretto lo prendo come un insulto bello e buono. Mi rimangio la tua supposta saggezza.
> Tu, nessuno di voi, ha la minima idea di cosa sia la nostra vita, di cosa abbiamo passato insieme lei ed io.
> Di quanto siamo stati vicini alla morte. Di quante volte siamo rinati.
> E tuttavia pontificate. Criticate. Deridete.
> *Non esistono rimedi semplici a problemi complessi*.



E allora muoviti un passo per volta e fai chiarezza. 

Che neanche i rimedi complessi sono una soluzione vincente sai...


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ma tu hai anche la scritta "welcome" sulla schiena? O la modalità zerbino ti viene naturale?


Non male questa [emoji4] 
In realtà ce l'ho sul davanti. Sai, il vello [emoji23]


----------



## brenin (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Il neretto lo prendo come un insulto bello e buono. Mi rimangio la tua supposta saggezza.
> *Tu, nessuno di voi, ha la minima idea di cosa sia la nostra vita, di cosa abbiamo passato insieme lei ed io.
> Di quanto siamo stati vicini alla morte. Di quante volte siamo rinati*.
> E tuttavia pontificate. Criticate. Deridete.
> Non esistono rimedi semplici a problemi complessi.


Verissimo,però penso sia altrettanto scontato non aspettarsi un'eventuale "risoluzione" od "illuminazione" da un forum, proprio per quanto - giustamente - asserisci.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Il neretto lo prendo come un insulto bello e buono. Mi rimangio la tua supposta saggezza.
> Tu, nessuno di voi, ha la minima idea di cosa sia la nostra vita, di cosa abbiamo passato insieme lei ed io.
> Di quanto siamo stati vicini alla morte. Di quante volte siamo rinati.
> E tuttavia pontificate. Criticate. Deridete.
> Non esistono rimedi semplici a problemi complessi.


Un pochino inizio a capirti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma lo sai che ho questa vena sadica latente
> 
> interagisco con le persone che mi interessano..le altre mi piace guardarle


ed è la tua bella modalità 

ma vi prego, sciallate un po' che a leggervi dopo qualche giorno, affastellati sull'unico thread decente ( o almeno l'unico che va avanti): sale l'ansia.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,però penso sia altrettanto scontato non aspettarsi un'eventuale "risoluzione" od "illuminazione" da un forum, proprio per quanto - giustamente - asserisci.


Magari è solo uno sfogo e uno una ricerca di risoluzione
Io non ho trovato soluzioni qui ma sicuramente l'aiuto a vedere le cose da altre angolazioni se sei uno che riesce ad andare oltre le critiche lo trovi. O magari anche se riesci a capire che certe critiche possono esserti utili


----------



## banshee (21 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ed è la tua bella modalità
> 
> ma vi prego, *sciallate* un po' che a leggervi dopo qualche giorno, affastellati sull'unico thread decente ( o almeno l'unico che va avanti): sale l'ansia.


"ahò ah zì, scialla, cioè, scialla!" 

:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "ahò ah zì, scialla, cioè, scialla!"
> 
> :carneval:


----------



## brenin (21 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari è solo uno sfogo e uno una ricerca di risoluzione
> Io non ho trovato soluzioni qui ma sicuramente l'aiuto a vedere le cose da altre angolazioni se sei uno che riesce ad andare oltre le critiche lo trovi. O magari anche se riesci a capire che certe critiche possono esserti utili


Vero,però penso dipenda molto da situazione a situazione e - soprattutto - da cosa uno si aspetta ed in che forma mentis si pone.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Il neretto lo prendo come un insulto bello e buono. Mi rimangio la tua supposta saggezza.
> Tu, nessuno di voi, ha la minima idea di cosa sia la nostra vita, di cosa abbiamo passato insieme lei ed io.
> Di quanto siamo stati vicini alla morte. Di quante volte siamo rinati.
> E tuttavia pontificate. Criticate. Deridete.
> Non esistono rimedi semplici a problemi complessi.


Guarda che il rimedio semplice l'hai cercato tu. E ti sei proposto con addominali, albergo di lusso, perché lì non c'è squallore infatti tutti gli innamorati (intendo proprio amore) che l'hanno fatto in automobile erano squallidi, perché la qualità sta nella forma e non nella sostanza.
Diciamo che tirare fuori l'asso nella manica di essere stati vicini alla morte è piuttosto squallido.
Ti faccio una rivelazione: abbiamo tutti la data di scadenza.
Guarda o riguarda Blade runner.


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ed è la tua bella modalità
> 
> ma vi prego, sciallate un po' che a leggervi dopo qualche giorno, affastellati sull'unico thread decente ( o almeno l'unico che va avanti): sale l'ansia.


è la mia, sì 

e ho provato a scialare...e mi sono presa della scurrile!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> è la mia, sì
> 
> e ho provato a scialare...e mi sono presa della scurrile!


Scurrile sei fantastica.....davvero.


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scurrile sei fantastica.....davvero.


sto facendo esperimenti...per trovare il mio mood scurrile, personalizzato 

detto da te è un onore...e mi inchino:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> sto facendo esperimenti...per trovare il mio mood scurrile, personalizzato
> 
> detto da te è un onore...e mi inchino:rotfl:


Quando tu e fiammetta scrivete insulti...mi eccito quasi.....:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando tu e fiammetta scrivete insulti...mi eccito quasi.....:rotfl:


...lieta di servire...:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Il neretto lo prendo come un insulto bello e buono. Mi rimangio la tua supposta saggezza.
> Tu, nessuno di voi, ha la minima idea di cosa sia la nostra vita, di cosa abbiamo passato insieme lei ed io.
> Di quanto siamo stati vicini alla morte. Di quante volte siamo rinati.
> E tuttavia pontificate. Criticate. Deridete.
> Non esistono rimedi semplici a problemi complessi.


è interessante la tua reazione.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> avevo cercato quando hai scritto fluttershy...mi ero chiesta a che pratica ti riferissi!!...
> 
> che ne conosco un po', di pratiche...ma fluttershy non l'avevo mai sentita ed ero curiosissima, così ho scritto e mi si è aperta la pagina minypony....sono rotolata dalla sedia...avevo altri immaginari:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Sono per terra....!:carneval:
:up:


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e anzi, questo quando va bene...  sennò ti ritrovi ai giardinetti col nipotino :rotfl:


...azzo nonna nooooo....mi sento già vecchia così



danny ha detto:


> Moh non andiamo troppo avanti...


a ecco grazie


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sono per terra....!:carneval:
> :up:




..ho rotolato anche io...:carneval:


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> non è l'approccio in sè.
> 
> Ho trovato simpatica l'intenzione. Ossia, questo è un forum dove c'è gente, si parla di tradimento, io cerco compagnia per tradire, mi sembra un buon posto per cercare.
> E ho trovato simpatico il fatto che l'abbia fatto.
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## peracotta (21 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è interessante la tua reazione.


Sì, guarda, sono stufo della superficialità con cui vengono affrontati
Io non vi ho mai chiesto di giudicare il mio rapporto con mia moglie. State esagerando.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e fortuna che nonostante gli unicorni, si ricordi il preservativo!



Be insomma spero che le 21 enni dei giorni d'oggi siano consapevoli dei rischi ai quali vanno incontro, la gravidanza alla fine sarebbe il minore dei mali...


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma l'Unicorno Rosa permette l'uso degli anticoncezionali?



se non è troppo a punta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Sì, guarda, sono stufo della superficialità con cui vengono affrontati
> Io non vi ho mai chiesto di giudicare il mio rapporto con mia moglie. State esagerando.


Pera guarda che scherzando e scherzando sono state dette cose interessanti. 

E provocazioni. Che ti hanno toccato. 

L'intento non è fare male. 

Ma se una provocazione tocca, c'è un nervo scoperto e il sentirti toccato può essere usato per capire quel nervo scoperto e sciogliere alcune complessità. 

Sta a te usare le provocazioni come offese, e chiuderti, o usarle come "sguardi in prestito" e aprirti...con te intendo, qui è relativo...

Certo, per aprirsi serve qualcuno con cui farlo...ad ognuno la scelta del chi è quel qualcuno. E poi del cosa. E del come.


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Be insomma spero che le 21 enni dei giorni d'oggi siano consapevoli dei rischi ai quali vanno incontro, la gravidanza alla fine sarebbe il minore dei mali...


diciamoglieli!


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Sì, guarda, sono stufo della superficialità con cui vengono affrontati
> Io non vi ho mai chiesto di giudicare il mio rapporto con mia moglie. State esagerando.


Ok 
...peccato che:


peracotta ha detto:


> Ciao, non sapevo dove presentarmi... spero vada bene qui.
> Lavoro a Milano, sono intorno alla quarantina nonostante sembri molto  più giovane. Sono sposato e voglio bene a mia moglie, ma la passione non  fa più parte della nostra vita e stiamo insieme praticamente solo per  via di nostro figlio piccolo, che non voglio cresca con i genitori  separati. Infatti, per un problema fisico di lei (di cui non credo sia  il caso di parlare), non abbiamo quasi avuto rapporti sessuali negli  ultimi quattro anni.
> 
> Io ho resistito alle tentazioni finché ho umanamente potuto, poi l'anno  scorso ho avuto una storia con una collega, che si è conclusa in modo  amaro per me. La collega è una tipa avvezza al tradimento (del marito  pluricornificato), mentre io ero "nuovo" di queste cose e ci sono  cascato come una peracotta... (da qui il nick e il titolo del thread):  con questo intendo dire che pensavo di aver trovato una donna con cui  relazionarmi in modo esclusivo e con cui condividere uno spazio di umana  dolcezza in questo mondo di merda, mentre lei voleva solo scoparmi... e  dopo qualche mese di rapporti con me è passata ad altro.
> ...


Un po' di coerenza?  [emoji57] 
Sembra un confessionale da Grande Fratello. Come volevi che ci ponevamo con queste premesse?


----------



## spleen (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Ma io ho già passato la fase pipponi mentali e disperazione. Sono andato al di là dei dubbi e dei miei supposti valori. Ho digerito il mio dubbio/dolore/solitudine. Ho agito. Mi sono sentito male nei confronti di mia moglie, ma anche di nuovo vivo e felice. Ho già passato le mie crisi e non sento la necessità di condividerle qui con degli sconosciuti, men che meno perché possano “capirmi” o “apprezzarmi” di più. Perché do per scontato che il 90% di chi tradisce abbia passato queste fasi; sono sicuro che fatte salve rare eccezioni, a chiunque la coscienza abbia dato uno scossone quando si è trovato di fronte alla scelta se andare a letto con qualcuno al di fuori di una relazione ufficiale seria. Ma invece vedo che non si deve dare per scontato nulla.
> 
> 
> Ti sei fatto capire benissimo. Quello che si è capito da questo intervento sono la tua *desolazione, aridità e pochezza.*


Uff. che ingrato, e pensare che avevo persino proposto di aprire una nuova sezione per te. 

Mi spiace se ti sei risentito, sul neretto mi farò un esame di coscienza, non sto scherzando.

Però:
Perchè ti senti toccato da quello che ho scritto al punto di insultarmi? Guarda che l'impressione che hai dato a molte persone è quella che ti ho scritto. Il fatto che tu ti ponga con sincerità (ritengo) con noi e poi a casa no, non è una nostra invenzione, è un dato di fatto. Il fatto che si capisca ( e l'hai pure detto ) che cerchi altro altre al sesso e che questo come di ce Ipazia lasci trasparire dei bisogni, è un dato di fatto, non una opinione. 
Quello che devi capire è che qui non si mette in discussione la tua vita e te come persona, qua si ragiona sui tuoi comportamenti e su quello che ci hai raccontato, se qualcuno vede da una prospettiva differente, e lo scrive, dovresti chiederti, non arrivare a conclusioni affrettate. O forse preferisci che ci si appiattisca sul "poverino, "ti capisco" etc. O magari pensi davvero che qua si spari solo nel mucchio, evviva chi stà con me affanculo gli altri?
Poi piano con la faccenda dei pipponi mentali, prima dici che le cose sono più semplici di quello che sembrano, poi parli della complessità della vita.  Sì, la vita è complessa, hai ragione, e penso che se vuoi capire di più non serva trovare scorciatoie autoassolutorie.


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Uff. che ingrato, e pensare che avevo persino proposto di aprire una nuova sezione per te.
> 
> Sul neretto mi farò un esame di coscienza, non sto scherzando.
> 
> ...


Quoto e sottoscrivo... 

A @peracotta: se arrivi a rispondere in maniera piccata a una osservazione di  Spleen, uno degli utenti più pacati (e acuti aggiungo)  forse è perché lui ha toccato un tuo nervo scoperto. Forse è il caso di capire per te come mai sei così risentito da quel post riguardo il tuo atteggiamento dentro forum contrapposto a quello in famiglia. 
Detto semplicemente: se cerchi una sorta di empatia emozionale con una futura esperienza extraconiugale, perché rimanere con tua moglie? Cosa ti "costringe" a rimanere con lei?


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Sì, guarda, sono stufo della superficialità con cui vengono affrontati
> Io non vi ho mai chiesto di giudicare il mio rapporto con mia moglie. State esagerando.


infatti non stiamo giudicando il tuo rapporto con tua moglie.

ti stiamo chiedendo coerenza.  almeno, te lo sto chiedendo io.    lei ti ha detto con chiarezza il perchè della sua scelta.

tu l'hai accettata, immagino per amore, e questo ti farebbe anche onore.

ma in diritto esiste un concetto che si chiama eccessiva onerosità sopravvenuta.   si usa per risolvere un contratto quando per cause indipendenti dalla volontà delle parti, diventa impossibile per una o entrambe le parti proseguire senza suicidarsi.  economicamente.

tu hai dato una parola che ora non sei più in grado di mantenere.   anzi, hai già rotto il patto senza dirglielo.

sei venuto qui credo anche per capire come salvare la capra (il tuo matrimonio) ed i cavoli (la tu vita sessuale).  giusto?


Se sì, prendi anche in considerazione il resto di quello che ti ho scritto nel mio post precedente.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Il neretto lo prendo come un insulto bello e buono. Mi rimangio la tua supposta saggezza.
> T*u, nessuno di voi, ha la minima idea di cosa sia la nostra vita*, di cosa abbiamo passato insieme lei ed io.
> Di quanto siamo stati vicini alla morte. Di quante volte siamo rinati.
> E tuttavia pontificate. Criticate. Deridete.
> Non esistono rimedi semplici a problemi complessi.


E' questo il problema.
Io sono stato tradito, sono arrivato su questo forum, sono stato anche poco compreso soprattutto all'inizio, poi ho compreso che era un po' colpa mia, di come mi rapportavo, non si può pretendere di suscitare empatia fin dall'inizio, c'è bisogno lentamente di lasciarsi andare e farsi capire, e per questo bisogna aprirsi. Se si riesce.
Mi è servito questo scambio, credimi.
Comprendo il tuo problema, comunque.
Non sei il solo.


----------



## brenin (21 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti non stiamo giudicando il tuo rapporto con tua moglie.
> 
> ti stiamo chiedendo coerenza.  almeno, te lo sto chiedendo io.    lei ti ha detto con chiarezza il perchè della sua scelta.
> 
> ...


Breve OT sul neretto riportando notizie di stampa.....

" Milano, 30 ottobre 2015 - MAI PERDERE le speranze o pensare al suicidio quando una catastrofe economica è piombata addosso e con le proprie forze non si trova via d’uscita. Un napoletano è riuscito a farsi abbattere il debito con la banca per l’acquisto della casa del 50%: invece di restituire 250mila euro dovrà restituirne solo 125mila. La Banca , con la quale l’uomo aveva aperto un mutuo con ipoteca, non l’ha presa bene, ma la decisione del Tribunale di Napoli non ha fatto favori o sfavori a nessuno: il giudice ha semplicemente applicato una legge ben poco conosciuta, la numero 3 del 2012 chiamata anche "salva suicidi". E l’ha ritenuto, secondo legge, un debitore meritevole. "
Ovviamente il proprietario si è tenuto la casa........ 
Per favore non prendiamoci in giro


----------



## spleen (21 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ed è la tua bella modalità
> 
> ma vi prego, *sciallate* un po' che a leggervi dopo qualche giorno, affastellati sull'unico thread decente ( o almeno l'unico che va avanti): sale l'ansia.


Che voddì?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2016)

Peracotta qui sono stati gentili. Le domande servono a capire un pochino chi sei cosa vuoi e cosa stai facendo. E mica solo a noi. Il fatto è che in un post pari un tronista in vacanza in un altro uno che ha già preso le sue decisioni e in un altro uno che si sta allegramente dirigendo ad un falò tutto ben cosparso di napalm. Magari non abbiamo capito nulla noi ma può essere anche che nel tutto qualche aspetto sia sfuggito pure a te. Per l'aperitivo organizziamo io e la Matra che a vini ci intendiamo.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che non funziona qui sono le seghe mentali che vi fate invece di interagire, naturalmente, con le persone.
> *PERSONE ipazia, PERSONE: non esperimenti sociali.*



Mi sa che viene dimenticato troppo spesso che qui dietro ai Nick ci possono essere persone vere, con dei difetti ma anche con dei pregi... 

Cmq Chiara  vado in palestra quasi tutti i giorni, sto diventando brava  :bacio:


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> diciamoglieli!


...non era una vana speranza...era un speriamo che si ricordi quanto detto, ma visto che ho trovato i preservativi immagino di si...


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...non era una vana speranza...era un speriamo che si ricordi quanto detto, ma visto che ho trovato i preservativi immagino di si...


beh.. il preservativo è una prova! 

...ma in generale...

http://www.epicentro.iss.it/temi/ist/aggiornamenti.asp


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Breve OT sul neretto riportando notizie di stampa.....
> 
> " Milano, 30 ottobre 2015 - MAI PERDERE le speranze o pensare al suicidio quando una catastrofe economica è piombata addosso e con le proprie forze non si trova via d’uscita. Un napoletano è riuscito a farsi abbattere il debito con la banca per l’acquisto della casa del 50%: invece di restituire 250mila euro dovrà restituirne solo 125mila. La Banca , con la quale l’uomo aveva aperto un mutuo con ipoteca, non l’ha presa bene, ma la decisione del Tribunale di Napoli non ha fatto favori o sfavori a nessuno: il giudice ha semplicemente applicato una legge ben poco conosciuta, la numero 3 del 2012 chiamata anche "salva suicidi". E l’ha ritenuto, secondo legge, un debitore meritevole. "
> Ovviamente il proprietario si è tenuto la casa........
> Per favore non prendiamoci in giro


la motivazione della sentenza si sa?


----------



## banshee (21 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Che voddì?


espressione tipica romanesca quasi intraducibile.. comunque il significato è stare più rilassati, più morbidi, più tranquilli...

tipo mia nipote me lo dice sempre quando mi preoccupo che la beccano che torna tardi, o che fuma... mi dice: "ah zì, scialla, cioè, scialla" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (21 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> espressione tipica romanesca quasi intraducibile.. comunque il significato è stare più rilassati, più morbidi, più tranquilli...
> 
> tipo mia nipote me lo dice sempre quando mi preoccupo che la beccano che torna tardi, o che fuma... mi dice: "ah zì, scialla, cioè, scialla" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Uh grazie.


----------



## brenin (21 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la motivazione della sentenza si sa?


qui : http://www.avvdefilippi.com/blog/mutuo-dimezzato-sentenza-integrale#

trovi la sentenza.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> qui : http://www.avvdefilippi.com/blog/mutuo-dimezzato-sentenza-integrale#
> 
> trovi la sentenza.


grazie


----------



## Horny (21 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' questo il problema.
> Io sono stato tradito, sono arrivato su questo forum, sono stato anche poco compreso soprattutto all'inizio, poi ho compreso che era un po' colpa mia, di come mi rapportavo, non si può pretendere di suscitare empatia fin dall'inizio, c'è bisogno lentamente di lasciarsi andare e farsi capire, e per questo bisogna aprirsi. Se si riesce.
> Mi è servito questo scambio, credimi.
> Comprendo il tuo problema, comunque.
> Non sei il solo.


quoto :up:
bravo danny!


----------



## Carola (21 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Peracotta, lungi da me voler difendere Ipa, ma scrivere di "mettere fiocchetti al cazzo", non è essere scurrile, ma semplicemente definire le cose col proprio nome [emoji57]
> Perché è quello che tu hai fatto intendere,  quello di mettere il fiocchetto al cazzo. Ed è qui che stride la tua richiesta. Che di per se ci sta (vuoi conoscere donne per scopare) se non fosse che hai tentato di metterci il fiocchetto. E il fiocchetto oltre che di cattivo gusto (imho) poi nel coito può risultare scomodo [emoji57]
> Se togli il fiocchetto magari qualcuna apprezza e accoglie [emoji6]


Ma davvero io non ci vedo sto fiocchetto
Credo semplicemente che lui  davvero sia così e cerchi una cosa in più di una scopata e magari è rimasto pure scottato da quest'amante
Ma perché bisogna essere pieni di pregiudizi e preconcetti non capisco davvero


----------



## Carola (21 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> O probabilmente le vuole ancora bene, sesso a parte


E c'è un bimbo piccolo
Insomma può starci che si sì voglia provare
 a salvare il salvabile 
In più non si detestano non mi pare abbia detto che ci sono tensioni in casa  c'è affetto ma manca il sesso 
Conosco una coppia clandestina ciascno a  casa non fa  sesso ma hanno un buon rapporto genitoriale e crescono i loro figli in un contesto sereno
Posto che credo che una donna sappia che un matrimonio bianco se non voluto da entrambi dia adito a possibili tradimenti


----------



## Carola (21 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però quello che intendo col mettere fiocchetti al cazzo, riguarda esattamente quello a cui si riferiva oscuro. Ossia la retrospettiva sulla pecora.
> 
> La retrospettiva sulla pecora la si fa se è della pecora che si è in cerca ed è chiaro.
> 
> ...


 Che palle
Ma che cosa ne  sappiamo noi di questa coppia ?? Del suo trascorso ?
Ma non ci si può limitare a rispondere a cosa voleva senza metterlo in croce
Chi arriva qui viene sezionato 
Io lo trovo davvero brutto


----------



## disincantata (21 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> E c'è un bimbo piccolo
> Insomma può starci che si sì voglia provare
> a salvare il salvabile
> In più non si detestano non mi pare abbia detto che ci sono tensioni in casa  c'è affetto ma manca il sesso
> ...



Dovrebbe saperlo anche un uomo.


----------



## Carola (21 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che non funziona qui sono le seghe mentali che vi fate invece di interagire, naturalmente, con le persone.
> PERSONE ipazia, PERSONE: non esperimenti sociali.


Grande !! Grande chiara !!!


----------



## Carola (21 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che il rimedio semplice l'hai cercato tu. E ti sei proposto con addominali, albergo di lusso, perché lì non c'è squallore infatti tutti gli innamorati (intendo proprio amore) che l'hanno fatto in automobile erano squallidi, perché la qualità sta nella forma e non nella sostanza.
> Diciamo che tirare fuori l'asso nella manica di essere stati vicini alla morte è piuttosto squallido.
> Ti faccio una rivelazione: abbiamo tutti la data di scadenza.
> Guarda o riguarda Blade runner.


 brunetta  non hai capito nulla e forse una notte in motel ti farebbe davvero bene 
Esattamente come con me piena di seghe mentali c'è ve di più credo in quest uomo che albergo di lusso e addominali 
Acidità a iosa


----------



## Carola (21 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe saperlo anche un uomo.


Ma certo !


----------



## Carola (21 Gennaio 2016)

Uff.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io stasera tesoro faccio un risottino con zucca e finferli


Eccezionali. Con cosa li accompagni? Andrebbe bene un lambrusco ... ma anche del sano sesso.


----------



## ivanl (22 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Eccezionali. Con cosa li accompagni? Andrebbe bene un lambrusco ... ma anche del sano sesso.


Il lambrusco va bene solo con torta fritta e salumi; per il risotto ci vuole altro


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma davvero io non ci vedo sto fiocchetto
> Credo semplicemente che lui  davvero sia così e cerchi una cosa in più di una scopata e magari è rimasto pure scottato da quest'amante
> Ma perché bisogna essere pieni di pregiudizi e preconcetti non capisco davvero


Quoto


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Il lambrusco va bene solo con torta fritta e salumi; per il risotto ci vuole altro


Bravo Ivan. Tu sei un esperto. Con il tuo consiglio avrebbe bevuto bene  Con il mio, visto che il vino non era giusto, magari ha optato con il buon sesso che avevo proposto come alternativa


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> E c'è un bimbo piccolo
> Insomma può starci che si sì voglia provare
> a salvare il salvabile
> In più non si detestano non mi pare abbia detto che ci sono tensioni in casa  c'è affetto ma manca il sesso
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> brunetta  non hai capito nulla e forse una notte in motel ti farebbe davvero bene
> Esattamente come con me piena di seghe mentali c'è ve di più credo in quest uomo che albergo di lusso e addominali
> Acidità a iosa


cioè alla pera si deve rispondere con garbo ma a brunetta ti va di dire la solita menata non fai sesso sei isterica.che poi a me non pare che la gente che abbonda in questo senso sia poi così serena  .bastasse questo avremmo risolto una buona parte delle problematiche relazionali


----------



## Carola (22 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè alla pera si deve rispondere con garbo ma a brunetta ti va di dire la solita menata non fai sesso sei isterica.che poi a me non pare che la gente che abbonda in questo senso sia poi così serena  .bastasse questo avremmo risolto una buona parte delle problematiche relazionali


Ma pera non è sgarbato minerva
Brunetta ha sempre un tono di una presupponenza ma la leggi ?
Piena di stereotipi palestra  soldi sport persone superficiali ma dai ma daI
In hotel ci vada anche a rilassarsi un attimo senza fare X forza sesso guarda


----------



## ipazia (22 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Che palle
> Ma che cosa ne  sappiamo noi di questa coppia ?? Del suo trascorso ?
> Ma non ci si può limitare a rispondere a cosa voleva senza metterlo in croce
> Chi arriva qui viene sezionato
> Io lo trovo davvero brutto


E chi ha parlato della coppia?

questo benedetto discorso dei fiocchetti al cazzo è una risposta alla domanda iniziale di pera. 

Lui chiedeva se fosse possibile una relazione extraconiugale, che comprendesse comprensione e rispetto. 

Io penso di sì. 

Se non si infiocchetta il cazzo appunto, e neanche la fica...che avere una relazione extra cercandoci dentro i bisogni che esprime pera è camminare sul filo del rasoio del casino. E se così è, è bene saperlo. 

E quando il casino comprende solo se stessi, vabbè...ma il pera è appunto in coppia, e il rischio di fare casino coinvolge anche almeno altre due persone. Sua moglie e suo figlio. 

E non è un discorso morale il mio. E' un discorso molto pragmatico. 

Tu stessa hai sperimentato cosa significa finire "legati" negli spaghi dei fiocchetti che si sciolgono...non è stato soltanto piacevole, sbaglio?

E ha coinvolto altre persone. E ha provocato sofferenza. 

Trovo molto brutto non considerare questi aspetti, per la verità.

E all'alba dei 40, per come la vedo io, una minima idea dei bisogni a cui si risponde andando in cerca di relazioni extra, ci dovrebbe essere. 

Poi è la mia posizione. E ognuno si gratta il suo alla fine. 

Di mio sono attenta a coinvolgere il meno possibile gli altri nelle mie indecisioni, nelle mie difficoltà, nei miei bisogni insoddisfatti, e ritengo corretto e coerente essere il più chiara possibile. 

E per esserlo, chiari con gli altri, è necessario esserlo il più possibile con se stessi.

Anche quando esserlo ci sembra brutto brutto, e costringe a guardare parti di sè che non si vorrebbe vedere o considerare. 

Detto questo, ognuno è libero di fare come crede....che poi il conto lo si paga comunque. Per quanto si provi ad aggiustarsela.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E chi ha parlato della coppia?
> 
> questo benedetto discorso dei fiocchetti al cazzo è una risposta alla domanda iniziale di pera.
> 
> ...


Però Ipazia ... senza fiocchetti sulla bottiglia ... io ti ho già detto che la birra la preferisco bruna


----------



## ipazia (22 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Però Ipazia ... senza fiocchetti sulla bottiglia ... io ti ho già detto che la birra la preferisco bruna


:rotfl::rotfl:

...io sono per le bionde, meglio ancora bianche


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...io sono per le bionde, meglio ancora bianche


Quindi Hoegaarden o Blanche de Namur?
Anche le rosse non sono per niente male, dipende dalla serata!


----------



## ipazia (22 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi *Hoegaarden o Blanche de Namur*?
> Anche le rosse non sono per niente male, dipende dalla serata!


Adoro!!:inlove:

Le rosse non le amo, ma in certe serate sono perfette, sì!


----------



## brenin (22 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi Hoegaarden o Blanche de Namur?
> *Anche le rosse non sono per niente male*, dipende dalla serata!


Da abbinare a pizza o anche a qualcos'altro ?


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Da abbinare a pizza o anche a qualcos'altro ?


Con la pizza la bevo chiara, la rossa è più da dopocena o in abbinamento a carni...
Non so se sia vero eh, è mio gusto personale.


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adoro!!:inlove:
> 
> Le rosse non le amo, ma in certe serate sono perfette, sì!


La HB originale però è spettacolo.
Qui in Italia mica l'ho trovata, a Monaco ne potevo tirare giù un litro come acqua e non mi dava alcun tipo di fastidio...
Buonissima!


----------



## brenin (22 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con la pizza la bevo chiara, la rossa è più da dopocena o in abbinamento a carni...
> Non so se sia vero eh, è mio gusto personale.


Mai provato birra russa o ucraina ?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Da abbinare a pizza o anche a qualcos'altro ?


Al sesso ... solo al sesso.


----------



## brenin (22 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Al sesso ... solo al sesso.


Quello prima..... ad abundantiam........


----------



## Nicka (22 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Mai provato birra russa o ucraina ?


Sai che penso di no?
Ho provato diverse americane artigianali, oltre al classiche tedesche, belghe, etc...
Ma russe e ucraine mi pare di no.
Una bionda americana artigianale che mi è piaciuta è stranamente in lattina, l'Aviator. Non è per niente amara, ma fruttata, piccolo problema oltre 9°...
A berla non sembra e dopo un po' ti sega le gambe.


----------



## ipazia (22 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La HB originale però è spettacolo.
> Qui in Italia mica l'ho trovata, a Monaco ne potevo tirare giù un litro come acqua e non mi dava alcun tipo di fastidio...
> Buonissima!


L'ho bevuta anche io per la prima volta a Monaco, e poi quando andavo in Germania...qui non l'ho mai trovata così buona e così bevibile....davvero super sì!

Qui mi piace andare nelle birrerie che fanno birra artigianale che me le gusto di più e non sono così pesanti come quelle export...resto sempre su bionde e bianche...

Anche la weisse non è male!


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con la pizza la bevo chiara, la rossa è più da dopocena o in abbinamento a carni...
> Non so se sia vero eh, è mio gusto personale.


In realtà più che colore bisognerebbe identificarne il gusto. Generalmente una rossa belga ha un gusto maltoso piuttosto accentato: quindi con una pizza può non essere ideale, mentre accompagna molto bene un buon piatto di carne.
Ma ci sono rosse, come quelle irlandesi, che sono di gusto leggermente amarognolo e poco corpose, come la Murphy ad esempio. E queste sì che si bevono piacevolmente accompagnando panini o pizza [emoji6]


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma pera non è sgarbato minerva
> Brunetta ha sempre un tono di una presupponenza ma la leggi ?
> Piena di stereotipi palestra  soldi sport persone superficiali ma dai ma daI
> In hotel ci vada anche a rilassarsi un attimo senza fare X forza sesso guarda



Tu ti sei messa in testa alcune cose e non te le toglie nessuno.
Ad esempio Horby ti ha detto che pera è tipo istruttore di sci e ti sei scatenata ad attaccarla sostenendo l'importanza dello sci agonistico, senza avere memorizzato nulla di lei, se l'hai mai letta, e così toppando clamorosamente perché il figlio fa agonismo e l'ha fatto anche lei. Quando l'ha scritto non sei tornata indietro facendo quella cosa che fanno quasi tutti ovvero chiedendo scusa per avere mal interpretato.
Fino a qualche mese fa ti ero simpatico o utile per i tuoi sfoghi, poi mi sono permessa di dire qualcosa che non hai gradito e hai deciso di attaccarmi a ogni post che ti capita di leggere, scritto da me.
Non è che non ci dorma la notte, sono ben altre le delusioni della vita, ma almeno farti notare che hai questo atteggiamento mi pare il minimo.
Questo non per difendermi, non saprei di cosa, di rassicurarti che sono sessualmente serena? O del fatto che possa portarti testimonianze di dolcezza? O non so che altro potrei immaginare.
Lo dico perché se ti senti attaccata da me, cosa che non mi passa per la testa, o se intravvedi attacchi trasversali a quello che pensi che parte del forum (tra cui io) creda che sia il tuo stile di vita, vivi in difesa-attaccato ogni post.
Peracotta si è posto in un modo sbagliato, non rispetto al forum ma a se stesso, e molti hanno argomentato per decine di pagine con gli stili diversificati tipici di ognuno.
Ma tu hai letto  "hotel di lusso" e hai preso lucciole per lanterne e hai visto un attacco a chi frequenta hotel di lusso.

A peracotta ho rivelato che moriremo tutti e che, di conseguenza, il rapporto con la morte non è sua esclusiva. Gli ho anche consigliato un film che pone molte riflessioni sul tema.
A te rivelo che gli hotel di lusso piacciono a tutti e.che certamente chiunque li preferisce a un albergo a ore dall'igiene dubbia. Semplicemente è stato pera che ha associato lenzuol profumate a relazione di qualità e questo l'ha fatto lui. Questo è ridicolo, così come mostrare gli addominali, è stato. Considerato stupido. Cosa c'entra la sua vita? Lo sappiamo tutti che anche i  piangono e anche.che, come disse una mia amica, meglio piangere su una  Rolls-Royce che su una Panda.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2016)

*peracotta carola*

Gli O.T. sulla birra vi provano che anche nei confronti della birra si può avere rispetto.


----------



## spleen (22 Gennaio 2016)

Gli è che spesso e volentieri funziona il mecanismo di identificazione nelle altrui vicende che è una bella tentazione di smettere di valutare l'altrui opinione. (Lo dico in generale e anche a me stesso, affinchè nessuno si senta attaccato).

Poi va bene esaltare anche il potere calmante della birra, anzi il potere "sciallante" della birra....... Miiiii che brutto - sciallante -


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Gli è che spesso e volentieri funziona il mecanismo di identificazione nelle altrui vicende che è una bella tentazione di smettere di valutare l'altrui opinione. (Lo dico in generale e anche a me stesso, affinchè nessuno si senta attaccato).
> 
> Poi va bene esaltare anche il potere calmante della birra, anzi il potere "sciallante" della birra....... Miiiii che brutto - sciallante -



È un meccanismo psicologico comune a tutti, personalmente mi sforzo di sfuggirgli ma non sempre vi riesco.
Su questo si basano le strategie pubblicitarie e di marketing e la propaganda politica.
A volte vengono utilizzati mezzucci talmente scoperti, come immagini di manifestazioni che le fanno apparire affollate o trasmissioni in cui persone diverse, istruite, ripetono la stessa cosa, da stupire che possano funzionare.
È che, in effetti, considerare anche ragioni e punti di vista diversi è molto faticoso.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2016)

peracotta ha detto:


> Il neretto lo prendo come un insulto bello e buono. Mi rimangio la tua supposta saggezza.
> Tu, nessuno di voi, ha la minima idea di cosa sia la nostra vita, di cosa abbiamo passato insieme lei ed io.
> Di quanto siamo stati vicini alla morte. Di quante volte siamo rinati.
> E tuttavia pontificate. Criticate. Deridete.
> Non esistono rimedi semplici a problemi complessi.


Certo che sei permalosetto  
siamo tutti vicini alla morte, che oggi ci sei e domani chissà .... Basta non piagnucolare troppo che serve a ben poco, in genere.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando tu e fiammetta scrivete insulti...mi eccito quasi.....:rotfl:


quasi non è un complimento


----------



## Carola (22 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ti sei messa in testa alcune cose e non te le toglie nessuno.
> Ad esempio Horby ti ha detto che pera è tipo istruttore di sci e ti sei scatenata ad attaccarla sostenendo l'importanza dello sci agonistico, senza avere memorizzato nulla di lei, se l'hai mai letta, e così toppando clamorosamente perché il figlio fa agonismo e l'ha fatto anche lei. Quando l'ha scritto non sei tornata indietro facendo quella cosa che fanno quasi tutti ovvero chiedendo scusa per avere mal interpretato.
> Fino a qualche mese fa ti ero simpatico o utile per i tuoi sfoghi, poi mi sono permessa di dire qualcosa che non hai gradito e hai deciso di attaccarmi a ogni post che ti capita di leggere, scritto da me.
> Non è che non ci dorma la notte, sono ben altre le delusioni della vita, ma almeno farti notare che hai questo atteggiamento mi pare il minimo.
> ...


Guarda brunetta io non seguo sempre tutto bene mi collego quando posso e non ho tempo purtroppo X leggere tutto di tutti e francamente non so la tua storia ne quella di horny se siete traditr traditrici separate quindi come vi approcciate qui 

Horny aveva risposto qualcosa del tipo la carola che fa sci club adesso non ricordo nemmeno più bene il contesto sinceramente perché non vivo di quello che si scrive nel
Forum grazie a dio ma era palesemente un classico stereotipo un giudizio infatti stupidamente scrisse  sei tipa da clubbb con 3 bbbb e va bene così ripeto donne di quel calibro ne ho incontrate e sono quasi sempre delle frustrate croniche 


Qnd mi collego però noto che gli atteggiamenti di certe persone  sono sempre
i medesimi impregnati di una certa rigidità e di acidità he riscontro spesso anche fuori dal forum e spesso guarda un po' tra le donne raramente negli uomini , forse mai per mia esperienza

Mi dà fastidio il giudizio 
Con te inizialmente mi Sono scritta anche in privato e ricordo che lo avevi anche fatto presente forse citando una cosa personale ma non importa guarda 

Nel corso del tempo poi ho sempre riletto interventi tuoi a gamba tesa e secondo me passi molto tempo qui di conseguenza conoscerai bene tutto ma questo mi fa pensare ad una donna un po sola e non ci sarebbe nulla di male a scrivere su un forum anzi per me può essere anche fonte di amicizie
Un domani potrei fare altrettanto ma con meno spero negatività 
Tutto qui brunetta
Se mi sto sbagliano questo passa dai post esattamente come di me magari passa superficialità visto la vita che faccio

Baci


----------



## oro.blu (22 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con la pizza la bevo chiara, la rossa è più da dopocena o in abbinamento a carni...
> Non so se sia vero eh, è mio gusto personale.



Io rossa sempre


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Al sesso ... solo al sesso.



Anonimuccio questa cosa del sesso ti attanaglia molto ultimamente. Tutta salute, eh?


----------



## Horny (22 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma pera non è sgarbato minerva
> Brunetta ha sempre un tono di una presupponenza ma la leggi ?
> Piena di stereotipi palestra  soldi sport persone superficiali ma dai ma daI
> In hotel ci vada anche a rilassarsi un attimo senza fare X forza sesso guarda


quella piena di stereotipi pari tu.
a volte quando ti leggo mi pari della generazione nata in tempo di guerra :facepalm:.
con me sei caduta in vari 'equivoci' davvero comici.
infatti è vero, mi diverto a stuzzicarti.
ci caschi sempre come una....pera cotta.


----------



## Horny (22 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un meccanismo psicologico comune a tutti, personalmente mi sforzo di sfuggirgli ma non sempre vi riesco.
> Su questo si basano le strategie pubblicitarie e di marketing e la propaganda politica.
> A volte vengono utilizzati mezzucci talmente scoperti, come immagini di manifestazioni che le fanno apparire affollate o trasmissioni in cui persone diverse, istruite, ripetono la stessa cosa, da stupire che possano funzionare.
> È che, in effetti, considerare anche ragioni e punti di vista diversi è molto faticoso.


faticosissimo.
poi a me capita di considerarne così tanti assieme che non ci capisco più nulla e mi sento in colpa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda brunetta io non seguo sempre tutto bene mi collego quando posso e non ho tempo purtroppo X leggere tutto di tutti e francamente non so la tua storia ne quella di horny se siete traditr traditrici separate quindi come vi approcciate qui
> 
> Horny aveva risposto qualcosa del tipo la carola che fa sci club adesso non ricordo nemmeno più bene il contesto sinceramente perché non vivo di quello che si scrive nel
> Forum grazie a dio ma era palesemente un classico stereotipo un giudizio infatti stupidamente scrisse  sei tipa da clubbb con 3 bbbb e va bene così ripeto donne di quel calibro ne ho incontrate e sono quasi sempre delle frustrate croniche
> ...


Sei contraddittoria proprio nel metodo perché accusi altri di dare giudizi e poi ne spari una raffica, affermando anche che non ricordi niente di nessuno, su cui hai sparato, dimostrando di non considerare per nulla chi qui si è esposto e speso.
Prendo per buono i baci.


----------



## Carola (23 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei contraddittoria proprio nel metodo perché accusi altri di dare giudizi e poi ne spari una raffica, affermando anche che non ricordi niente di nessuno, su cui hai sparato, dimostrando di non considerare per nulla chi qui si è esposto e speso.
> Prendo per buono i baci.


Non ricordo le storie no brunetta ricordo le cose che scrivete ma non sono  andata a rileggermi i motivi per cui siete finiti qui 


Ho sparato giudizi nel momento in cui mi chiedi perché una volta ti ascoltavo ci scrivevamo in privato e perché poi ho cambiato atteggiamento verso di te
Per alcuni tuoi pensieri taglienti e un certo modo che hai di porti 
Comunque io non ce L ho con te abbiamo pensieri e modi di vedere le cose semplicemente diversi 
Ciao


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anonimuccio questa cosa del sesso ti attanaglia molto ultimamente. Tutta salute, eh?


Potrebbe essere come dici dici tu. Lo prendo come un augurio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere come dici dici tu. Lo prendo come un augurio.



Certo che lo é. Più sesso per tutti. Quasi quasi mi do alla politica, adesso penso al nome del partito.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però. (e parlo sempre per mia esperienza) se tizio x ci prova facendo l'innamorato, parlando dei massimi sistemi, andando a raccontare tutti i problemi personali possibili immaginabili, con fiori, cioccolatini, bigliettini, e chi più ne ha più ne metta è visto meglio.


Proprio così. A mitraglia, possibilmente.


----------

